# E3 2011 thread



## podsandgods (Apr 1, 2011)

*The Conferences*
_Microsoft_ - Monday, 5:30PM GMT / 9:30AM PDT
 ; 

_Sony_ - Tuesday, 1AM GMT / Monday, 5PM PDT
 ; 

_Nintendo_ - Tuesday, 5PM GMT / 9AM PDT
 ;​
What do you hope will get announced this year?


----------



## Vai (Apr 1, 2011)

At the top of my head, Thief 4.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2011)

Idk, But ill be there to experience myself


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

When is E3 anyway?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden 3 and Devil's Third please.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

New Kojima game. The only thing Im holding out for. Oh yeah, ME3 too. I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Something new other then the same old same old.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Tekken 7, please.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2011)

Versus XIII as a huge announcement at the Sony Press Conference Please  I want to see Nomura up on that Stage with my own eyes there while I'm there


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus XIII as a huge announcement at the Sony Press Conference Please  I want to see Nomura up on that Stage with my own eyes there while I'm there



This fucking this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 1, 2011)

Half Life 3 (fat chance, but WTF)

Homeworld 3


----------



## Helix (Apr 1, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> what do you hope will get announced this year?



Not motion control. That's for sure.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2011)

Nintendo will definitely show:
-Skyward Sword
-New Kirby Wii
-3DS Mario game
and surely a bunch of 3DS stuff.

I hope we'll finally get information on Pikmin 3. Shiggy's been promising us it's coming for 2 years now.

It would also be nice to hear about an F-Zero game and/or a Star Fox game.

And if we don't hear anything more about Xenoblade until then, they'll surely feature that as well. Same goes for that Pandora's Tower title they've been teasing. Info on Earth Seeker would be nice too.

I hope we'll get at least tidbits of info about The Last Story, too, but considering how long it took Xenoblade to finally be confirmed for release, I'm not that confident we'll see something about it.

Meanwhile on Sony's end, the NGP will most likely receive a majority of their attention this year, with demos of the announced titles available.

We should also finally get to see more about The Last Guardian. And of course FFXIII VS.

Microsoft on the other hand I'm not expecting much from. They'll most likely still be parading Kinect around. Hopefully they'll have some non-shovelware titles for it, but I'm again not confidant about that.

Other than that they'll most certainly feature Gears 3, since it's their only major release of the year. Maybe they'll announce a Halo remake if rumors are to be believed.

Moving on to third parties, Namco should be showing Tales of Graces f which is about the only thing of theirs I'm interested in.

Bioware will probably feature more Old Republic stuff along with Mass Effect 3 previews.

Valve will probably surprise us in some way or another (Episode 3 finally? Heh, Left For Dead 3 more likely.) Unless they do end up finally revealing Episode 3, I imagine their main focus will be DotA 2.

And that's about all I can think of right now.

When you think about what's guaranteed to be shown, and factor in surprise announcements, this year has a huge amount of potential.

Oh, and I guarantee there will be no mention of the next console generation.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

Diablo 3.

Oh wait...


----------



## Vai (Apr 1, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> When is E3 anyway?



7-9    June.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Helix said:


> Not motion control. That's for sure.


Oh god, that was terrible.



Vai said:


> 7-9    June.


Alright, thank you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

Release date for Versus XIII and more info on FFXIII-2 is all I need this gen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

I want a new Monster Rancher for PS3. (Fat Chance )


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm hoping on some new info regarding the next Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2011)

This badass will be sleeping until E3 comes


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm hoping for Half-Life Episode 2 to make an appearance.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm hoping for Half-Life Episode 2 to make an appearance.



Episode 2 was released years ago.

It's Episode 3 we're waiting on.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

I meant episode 3.


----------



## Alien (Apr 2, 2011)

Dungeon Keeper sequel 
Borderlands 2
Half-Life 2: Episode Three


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2011)

Alien said:


> Dungeon Keeper sequel
> Borderlands 2
> Half-Life 2: Episode Three



I doubt Gearbox would say anything about Borderlands 2 at this point. They already delayed Duke another month.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 2, 2011)

New Suikoden...


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 2, 2011)

Tales of Xilla, Graces F and Vesperia for the Ps3 in AMERICA BITCHES. Its what will get me to get a ps3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Release date fo FF Type-0


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

Tales of _______  :33

Dragon Age 2: The not fail version

Hentai Tentacle Adventure 3: Chiaki's Reverse Rape Vengeance
For Nintendo Wii of course 

DmC's Reboot: Dante may Cry
Or the Reboot of the DmC Reboot


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 2, 2011)

New nintendo console???


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> New nintendo console???



Not likely.  I'm expecting it at 2012 at the earliest though it would be a welcome surprise this year.  The Wii's innovations have been copied and it lacks anything to set itself apart from the others.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, there's a few stuff I want to see, but I'm not holding too much hope 

- Soul Calibur 5
- Sly 4
- A new console Fire Emblem
- A new StarFox
- Sengoku BASARA 3 Heroes / 4
- More info on The Last Guardian
- More info on Dragon Quest X
- More info on Skyward Sword


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am looking forward to Nintendo conference.. Man, New Start Fox or F-Zero...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

GTA 5
Bayonetta 2
Heavy Rain-esque game with a totally different story and setting
Castlevania: Symphony Of the Night HD remake
Pokemon Generation III remakes(not very likely but meh)
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
Dead or Alive (PS3)
New Burnout Game
Streets of Rage game


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> GTA 5


I've been wondering about this one, hopefully it's announced soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2011)

If Nintendo was smart, they would announce Wii HD but we all know that's not going to happen. 

I expect a lot of first party 3DS titles announcements (Mario, Zelda, Metroid etc.), more Kinect software, and Sony pushing the Move.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 2, 2011)

Hopefully a lot of Final Fantasy Versus XIII


----------



## Proxy (Apr 2, 2011)

I want a new Tomba 
Anything Kojima is making
Dark Souls
ME3


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> If Nintendo was smart, they would announce Wii HD but we all know that's not going to happen.



They would be better off announcing a new console.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2011)

Hoping for a new Hitman.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> If Nintendo was smart, they would announce Wii HD but we all know that's not going to happen.
> 
> I expect a lot of first party 3DS titles announcements (Mario, Zelda, Metroid etc.), more Kinect software, and Sony pushing the Move.



I'm sorry but this sounds like the lamest E3 ever.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 2, 2011)

Prince of Persia 2 (2008)


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

Godzilla 4.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like the lamest E3 ever.



It's what I expect and I wouldn't be shocked if it's true.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope so too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

Zone of Enders 3.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 2, 2011)

-More NGP/PSP2
-More 3DS software
-Some Kinect games
-Dead or Alive 5
-Mass Effect 3
-Halo Combat Evolved(if what they said about remaking it is true)
-Dark Souls
-Final Fantasy Type-0


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden 3, DmC 5, Devil's Third, maybe a new Call of Duty game.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2011)

-Torchlight 2
-Last Guardian
-Warhammer 40k space marine


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2011)

I really don't know. Hopefully a lot, and not that many half ass first person shooters.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2011)

Nintendo wii needs a hentai game
use the motion controls to tentacle rape your victims 

Also make that hentai game come with a dick strap for the wiimote
air thrust to rape the girl
with motion controls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ninja Gaiden 3, *DmC 5*, Devil's Third, maybe a new Call of Duty game.







Axl Low said:


> Nintendo wii needs a hentai game
> use the motion controls to tentacle rape your victims
> 
> Also make that hentai game come with a dick strap for the wiimote
> ...



shit.. this i would buy..


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 2, 2011)

Hopefully GTA V will be announced.  There've been a bunch of casting and domain leaks, but nothing official yet.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Nintendo wii needs a hentai game
> use the motion controls to tentacle rape your victims
> 
> Also make that hentai game come with a dick strap for the wiimote
> ...



It's got We Party coming up.

That's a start.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 2, 2011)

E3 2011: Announce GTA V

It will come out in 2014


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> E3 2011: Announce GTA V
> 
> It will come out in 2014



Oh good, when we're all dead.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 2, 2011)

Serious post.

Last Guardian.
New Nintendo console.
GTA V (Half serious)
25th Anniversary Zelda not being a re-realease.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys remember when the next gen was more exciting?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You guys remember when the next gen was more exciting?


I remember when the next gen made a difference.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You guys remember when the next gen was more exciting?



Do you mean more excitement for this gen or more anticipation for the next one?

I think people will be excited for the next gen when it finally comes out but  most realize this gen isn't going to end any time soon.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 3, 2011)

NGP. Won't be there but i'll just watch it on Youtube ..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Do you mean more excitement for this gen or more anticipation for the next one?



For this gen.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> E3 2011: Announce GTA V
> 
> It will come out in 2014



lol.. what? fuck that..

on the upside, my kids will play it


----------



## Little Washu (Apr 3, 2011)

- A non PSP Star Wars Battlefront (never going to happen) 
- A new Jak and Daxter game (fat chance) 
- The new Assassin's Creed 
- Gears 3 
- Armored Core 5 (possibly)


----------



## slickcat (Apr 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Gaiden 3 and Devil's Third please.



what he said and prototype 2 asuras wrath, hopefully sengoku basara 4


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2011)

i want new on Final Fantasy Versus XIII and maybe info on kingdom hearts 3


----------



## Sindri (Apr 3, 2011)

Same as the last few years, news on Episode 3 or Half Life 3 being announced.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 3, 2011)

^That won't happen. 

Expecting to see DMC crash and burn. Hoping for Beyond Good and Evil 2 info and for surprise announcements that will never come to be (LBA3).

Everything else:

Last Guardian
Ninja Gaiden 3 (Another Hindenburg in flight)
Devil's Third
Shadows of the Damned
Batman: Arkham City
Abe 5 (lol)


----------



## Helix (Apr 3, 2011)

Sindri said:


> Same as the last few years, news on Episode 3 or Half Life 3 being announced.



It'll be Counter-Strike 2 before Ep 3. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kexgh2QYra8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Augors (Apr 4, 2011)

~Assassin Creed 3
~Modern Warfare 3 (Only The Single Player details...Fuck MP atm).
~Halo: CE (Remake)
~Batman: Arkham City
~ Gears 3
~ FF XIII 2


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 4, 2011)

E3 2012

Metal Gear - ID4
Metal Gear - Razor
Assassins Creed - The Day After
Mass Effect III DLC - Madden
Kane & Lynch III - SuperCuts


----------



## Pringles (Apr 4, 2011)

Assassin Creed 3
Kingdom Hearts 3 (new on hopefully)
Arkham City
Armored Core


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> E3 2012
> 
> Metal Gear - ID4
> Metal Gear - Razor


Either those or MGS Rising is a no show, and that means development hell.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 5, 2011)

Helix said:


> It'll be Counter-Strike 2 before Ep 3.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kexgh2QYra8[/YOUTUBE]



Valve's games never go past two.

Think about it.

-LFD2
-TF2
-Portal 2
-DotA 2
-Half Life 2: Episode 2


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> shit.. this i would buy..



Nintendo needs more tentacles 



First Tsurugi said:


> It's got We Party coming up.
> 
> That's a start.



USE THE WIIMOTE TO PUT A ROOFIE IN HER DRINK

Wii party hard


----------



## Magoichi (Apr 5, 2011)

Augors said:


> ~Halo: CE (Remake)



It would be interesting to see this get a full 'Reach' makeover.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Kingdom hearts 3, definitely.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh god, I hope we get more on MGS Rising... and there better be a fucking ME3 trailer.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2011)

Versus Fucking XIII


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

^

Oh, but I heard that they won't be able to show new stuff for Versus because of the quake.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2011)

Sticking with any Tales of _____ games. I mean look at this 





And to think, last I heard they were around 30% done with the game?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus Fucking XIII


Japan earthquake says FUCK YOU to Versus 13.


----------



## valerian (Apr 6, 2011)

TES V: Skyrim
Star Wars The Old Republic
Mass Effect 3
The Last Guardian
Batman Arkham City
Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword
MGS: Rising
Dark Souls
Ni No Kuni (PS3)
Tekken X Street Fighter

And hopefully Battlefront 3 but I doubt it.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually wanna see another console Battlefront too. Best star wars games I ever played...probably the only lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

I want:

Suikoden VI
Seiken Densetsu (a good one this time, mother-fuckers)
Chrono Trigger 3 
Valkryie Profile III
Breath of Fire V (that other one does not exist--don't bring it up)


Basically I want a bunch of games that will probably never exist. Except, hopefully, Suikoden VI.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want:
> 
> Suikoden VI
> Seiken Densetsu (a good one this time, mother-fuckers)
> ...



That would be pretty awesome, although I never played Chrono Cross before. I was actually looking at it on amazon a while ago, it's still pretty cheap...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Chrono Cross is pretty good, I just can't bring myself to play it again. 

I'd also like a new Ogre game.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 6, 2011)

I want them to release that Riddler vignette from _Arkham City_.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2011)

Possible Leaked Details of E3 2011 for Sony



> A French Sony employee has leaked some details  regarding what Sony has in store at E3 this year. Following are rumors  about the NGP, Metal Gear, a possible interest from Bungie, and plenty  more.
> 
> Before we go into the rest of the details, please be aware that these  are only rumors. However, it has been reported by members of the forum  that the user who has revealed these details also leaked details for E3  2009 that matched up exactly with what was revealed that year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 7, 2011)

All right so Peace Walker II is going to be on the NGP Coooooool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunch of crap I don't care about.


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2011)

> The Last Guardian will be playable at E3



Awesome


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sony will confirm the official name, pricing and release date of the NGP



I get the feeling that it's going to be called 'PlayStation Go' (yes there's PSP Go, but you know how Sony can be) or 'PlayStation Travel'. Sony's naming skills has been somewhat generic and off for a while.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2011)

Or.....PSP 2.....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 7, 2011)

Sony sure don't like surprises do they?

At least if that's all true.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I get the feeling that it's going to be called 'PlayStation Go' (yes there's PSP Go, but you know how Sony can be) or 'PlayStation Travel'. Sony's naming skills has been somewhat generic and off for a while.



Yeah, like with the Move. They should have kept the name the Arc. Sounds much more original.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

More Metal Gear? I'm game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 7, 2011)

Just release the fucking Metal Gear Rising THEN talk about another MGS title...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2011)

Kojima wtf man. Do some Zone of the Enders.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Or.....PSP 2.....


If that's the case then Sony should've called it by that name the moment they announced it, not codename it 'NGP'.


Falcon said:


> Yeah, like with the Move. They should have kept the name the Arc. Sounds much more original.


That and the 'PlayStation Navigation Controller'. I like that people over internet actually nicknamed it 'NavCon', that product name would've made sense and people would have gotten it if you put 'Navigation Controller' as a sub-header instead.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Psp Revolution


----------



## Sotei (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to anything Nintendo.

From any of the other companies I'm hoping for... I new "Breath of Fire", "Parasite Eve" a proper sequel not the one on the PSP, "Vagrant Story" sequel, I'd love a new "Power Stone" but that ain't gonna happen, "Max Payne", anything from Rockstar. I'm really just hoping for anything brand new and fresh.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Need another damn Shenmue, been waiting for a long time. Meh, guess Yakuza 3 and 4 will keep me busy til then. Sega sitting on their asses again making more sonic games.


----------



## Magoichi (Apr 8, 2011)

Shenmue III? I wish.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2011)

You know it is long overdue.


----------



## Kanali (Apr 8, 2011)

As long as there's a DMC Collection Im happy


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Kojima wtf man. Do some Zone of the Enders.


Word.


> Hideo Kojima's NGP project likely to be Peace Walker


If this were true, I KNEW Kojima would not be able to resist NOT doing a Metal Gear game for the NGP.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Kojima wtf man. Do some Zone of the Enders.



Kojima is chained to his desk and being periodically whipped by the Konami sweatshop administration. He won't be attempting such ventures any time soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 10, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Kojima is chained to his desk and being periodically whipped by the Konami sweatshop administration. He won't be attempting such ventures any time soon.


Not anymore. He was recently promoted to managing director within Konami.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 11, 2011)

> Sony will confirm the official name, pricing and release date of the NGP



I'm putting my money on roughly around US $400. $500+ local here.



> Hideo Kojima's NGP project likely to be Peace Walker
> 
> Chance of another Metal Gear game on its way in the future



Not sure if FUCK YEAH or not again. The MGS series needs to move on. I was pretty sure 4 was the last one. I thoroughly enjoyed the original Peace Walker though. Hopefully none of that Raiden bs comes out again.



> A Rockstar game, probably GTA V, could be released before Agent was planned.
> 
> A third party title is in a "big battle" with Sony. The developers seem to be Bungie, so the game would be their next.





> There will be 7 first party titles revealed for the NGP



Sounds interesting. 



> Polyphony Digital are returning with a new title before March 2012



Moar GT maybe?

Assuming these rumors are true in the first place though.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

> Polyphony Digital are returning with a new title before March 2022



Fixed


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> Fixed



Hey hey, I have faith it will come out 2018.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2011)

Tons of information about the new Nintendo console.


----------



## EJ (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Yeah, I just read up on it on IGN.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

looks to be a good year, ill gain like 2000 post count from E3 alone


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

This E3 should be better than the past 2 which were rather lack luster. Here's to hoping Konami brings the lulz again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2011)

CMX, I'm actually a bit optimistic.  I don't expect much from Microsoft or Sony but Nintendo has the chance to have an amazing conference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Meh, Nintendo is always my least-anticipated one. Even below MS which I hold no stock in whatsoever. 

Sony always disappoints.

It's just gonna be a shitfest. A giant commercial. Blizzcon could be good though.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys..... in which programing do you guys think they will show ME3? I'm thinking Microsoft but they are to concentrated on their Kinect shit. So Sony's conference then? It seems they actually have games this time round.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Sony will display their crappy motion control thing probably. Bunch of new crappy games for it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 22, 2011)

Naw, Sony will be all about the NGP this year.

Move will probably only get a passing mention, if even that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Naw, Sony will be all about the NGP this year.
> 
> Move will probably only get a passing mention, if even that.


 You could be right. But I imagine if they do any non-NGP stuff it'll be Move-related. As will MS focus on Kinect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait to see Reggie on E3 and say " next gen? No! we say when is next gen and it is now" lol .


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

Sooooo.... both system has no games?  I wish they will say which one ME3 will be shown for. 

On a side note, I like how Nintendo is playing their cards. Coming out with that Wii shit to make money so they can get a head start on this new gen shit. Fuck them. I hope they start making games I care for... or else this whole move/Kinect shit is gonna make me cry next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Each gen is the gen I think to myself, "I hope this gen RPGs aren't killed entirely". And each gen we take one step closer.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 23, 2011)

microsoft:

1.they reveal a gameplay trailer about kingdoms

2.kinect,kinect,and more kinect.

3.another halo(duh)

4.some shiny xbox live feature.

5.modern warfare 3

nintendo:
1. a mario and a bunch of 3ds games will be shown.

2. wii 2 will be revealed,but not a lot will be shown,most of it will be 3ds.

3. zelda skyward sword gameplay

sony:

1. GOD OF WAR IV reveal 

2.uncharted 3 single player gameplay

3.a new hideo kojima game(please god let is be an exclusive)

4. skyrim gameplay?

5. ngp third party games

6. GTA V possibly? 

7. versus announced as a PS3 exclusive

8.Gran turismo 6,which will release in spring of 2077


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> 3.a new hideo kojima game(please god let is be an exclusive)



DAMN KOJIMA BRING BACK ZONE OF THE ENDERS.

Maybe, Maybe, something from Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> DAMN KOJIMA BRING BACK ZONE OF THE ENDERS.
> 
> Maybe, Maybe, something from Kingdom Hearts 3.



Kindom Hearts 3 will be on the PS4, in the meantime enjoy the uber important story filled KH exclusives on the NGP and the 3DS or else you won't even understand half the shit that'll happen in KH3


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

I am already up to date with the other games, yo.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 25, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Kindom Hearts 3 will be on the PS4, in the meantime enjoy the uber important story filled KH exclusives on the NGP and the 3DS or else you won't even understand half the shit that'll happen in KH3



i heard that nomura will start working on Kingdom Hearts III after he finishes from FF versus,so yeah you are right, we will see this game next gen or as an exclusive for the soon to be announced project cafe(wii 2).


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Some amazing shit better come out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

Basically expecting Nintendo to make everyone their bitch at this years E3.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

I need my mother fucking Kingdom Hearts 3. Damnit Nomura.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really, REALLY, want to see another Yoshi's Island game. Something really close to the first one, and maybe in the form of NSMB.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Need Shenmue, KH3, ZOEIII, Jet Set Radio. GIMME.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I really, REALLY, want to see another Yoshi's Island game. Something really close to the first one, and maybe in the form of NSMB.


 Best you're going to get is a Yoshi appearance in Mario Universe 3D.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Sad but true.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I need my mother fucking Kingdom Hearts 3. Damnit Nomura.



Im sorry but this time Nomura is favouring the Prince



Fuck yeargh


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Nintendo is going to kick ass this E3.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2011)

Want to know whats that game Retro Studios is cooking.

I read somewhere is Donkey Kong Country returns... again.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Want to know whats that game Retro Studios is cooking.
> 
> I read somewhere is Donkey Kong Country returns... again.



Of course they are going to start milking classics. Next is Kirby.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

We need a new Soul Caliber
and I would love a new Viewtiful Joe and Jet Set Radio game seriously they need sequels!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Jet Set, Jet Set....aawwwwww yea.....*q's the music*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

E3 it is going to be crazy this year and I can't believe Nintendo is going to top E3 from last year. I am hyped.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Jet Set, Jet Set....aawwwwww yea.....*q's the music*


Sega should really do more with the franchise im sure it would sell alot


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> We need a new Soul Caliber
> and I would love a new Viewtiful Joe and Jet Set Radio game seriously they need sequels!



There will be a new Soul Calibur, but it will be a while considering Namco is working on Tekken x Street Fighter, Tekken 7 and Tekken Tag-Tournament 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2011)

^ The Soul Calibur team is different from the Tekken team, they work on games at the same time 

As for the topic, i'm looking forward to more information on Ninja Gaiden 3


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

You mean, you are waiting to see behind Ryu's mask, right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ The Soul Calibur team is different from the Tekken team, they work on games at the same time
> 
> As for the topic, i'm looking forward to more information on Ninja Gaiden 3




That is true, but either way Namco aren't going to release do two big releases in the same year. It's most likely going to go:

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 
Tekken X Street Fighter
Tekken 7
Soul Calibur 5 

Granted Tekken and SC5 could switch around, but it's not likely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You mean, you are waiting to see behind Ryu's mask, right?



No, cause i've already seen what's behind his mask in all the previous Dead or Alive games  (from 2 to 4 they've showed him without his mask)

I'm waiting primarily for the story, as the director promised a more intricate storyline this time as opposed to "badass ninja, killing shit, protecting defenseless females with huge boobs"

That and, Kasumi's bound to show up if Sigma 2 is any indication


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2011)

No more Kinect and shit like that and I'm good to go.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No, cause i've already seen what's behind his mask in all the previous Dead or Alive games  (from 2 to 4 they've showed him without his mask)
> 
> I'm waiting primarily for the story, as the director promised a more intricate storyline this time as opposed to "badass ninja, killing shit, protecting defenseless females with huge boobs"
> 
> That and, Kasumi's bound to show up if Sigma 2 is any indication



But I like the female physics.



Skywalker said:


> No more Kinect and shit like that and I'm good to go.



I know you have that Dance Central.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know you have that Dance Central.


That was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Heh just when we were talking about it too 




New soul calibur info in mid May


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Holy Shit, memories. They need to make a next gen version.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3q3vT5XmJ8&feature=feedwll&list=WL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 26, 2011)

Just show me good games. please.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy Shit, memories. They need to make a next gen version.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3q3vT5XmJ8&feature=feedwll&list=WL[/YOUTUBE]



Got some good memories of playing that in the arcades.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope we see some RPGs.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope we see some RPGs.



Don't worry on that front.  There will certainly be at least one RPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe one. Maybe. And it will probably be a shitty one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

dark souls


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe one. Maybe. And it will probably be a shitty one.



I believe FFXV counts as an RPG.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I believe FFXV counts as an RPG.



I don't see how CMX's statement is invalidated by this.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I don't see how CMX's statement is invalidated by this.



I can see where you are going, but if this game list is correct, then it is not a maybe, but definitely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> dark souls


 Oh, yeah, that might be there. That'll be cool. :33


eternal fail said:


> I don't see how CMX's statement is invalidated by this.


  Indeed, I have no hopes for Final Fantasy to make a come back. Though I'm sure I'll still buy the game if it's not actually on the Wii2.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Dragon Age 3?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe one. Maybe. And it will probably be a shitty one.



there is an RPG bro and it is called the elder scrolls skyrim, baby yeah!!!!!!!!!!


i only have two wishes for this E3:

1.fallout 4, now this will not happen because bethesda is working on skyrim.

2.MGS 5, this has a 80% chance since kojima himself said that he is working on either a new MGS or another completly new IP. it wont matter though because kojima is KING and he never disappoints.

and i completly dont care about  WII 2 since i never buy nintindo product(my brother does though),so the sony NGP is gonna steal the show for me,if they showed intresting 1st and 3rd party games.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

Monster hunter on Wii2, i will buy the console just from that game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Monster hunter on Wii2, i will buy the console just from that game.



Quoted for the mother fucking truth.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Monster hunter on Wii2, i will buy the console just from that game.



Speaks the truth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

is monster hunter fun?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

*Things I Expect*
ME3 footage
FFV13 being announced  Multiplat
First look at  Nintendo's New Toy
More Casual shit
*
Things That wouldn't surprise me*
Sony No Showing


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Nova said:


> is monster hunter fun?



Depends on the type of person you are. I think the controls for it are god awful and it ruins it for me. The entire game is also nothing buy what the title implies. You go out and kill monsters (dinosaurs), that's pretty much it.


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Things I Expect*
> FFV13 being announced  Multiplat



Every year this is expected yet it never happens


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Still waiting for Duke Nukem and Gran Turismo 5 to be released....oh wait.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 27, 2011)

A good halo game.

Halo:reach sucked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> Every year this is expected yet it never happens



that's not really true,  FF13 id give to you thogh


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> A good halo game.
> 
> Halo:reach sucked.



That's a very unpopular opinion. I thought it was alright, way over-hyped though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

The online is pretty good. What you talking bout Willis?


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> that's not really true,  FF13 id give to you thogh



Well ever since FF13 went multi a lot of people keep expecting vs13 to be announced as multi at the past couple E3's. Its funny reading the conference threads and seeing "Where is my ffvs13 announcement!?!" hehe


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

I try not to think about that game til i see a release date. I think it is fake, until I see a date.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> Well ever since FF13 went multi a lot of people keep expecting vs13 to be announced as multi at the past couple E3's. Its funny reading the conference threads and seeing "Where is my ffvs13 announcement!?!" hehe



of course theirs gonna be some people expecting it but its not as bad as ff13 or Msg4


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I try not to think about that game til i see a release date. I think it is fake, until I see a date.



Same, although sometimes I can't avoid it when a friend won't shut up about it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

damnit Kojima, GIMME MY ZONE OF THE ENDERS. SCREW MGS FOR NOW.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Some things just die you know.


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> of course theirs gonna be some people expecting it but its not as bad as ff13 or Msg4



I don't think there was as much expectation for FF13 to become multi, it was their huge surprise and it got a lot of attention.
I'm glad the MGS4 one seems to be finally dead though. That took a long time for people to give up on . Although I did have a good laugh at the people who thought MGS:Rising was an X360 exclusive


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> damnit Kojima, GIMME MY ZONE OF THE ENDERS. SCREW MGS FOR NOW.



We'll never get Zone of the Enders 3


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> damnit Kojima, GIMME MY ZONE OF THE ENDERS. SCREW MGS FOR NOW.



a very small side of me is saying,i should respect your opinion.

but on the other hand,the rest of my conscience is telling me to violently murder  you. 

so,who wants to make a bet that ffv13 wont be multiplat and it will be ps3 exclusive?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2011)

I wanna bet that FFV13 won't have any announcements for this year's E3. Either that or a delay announcement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I wanna bet that FFV13 won't have any announcements for this year's E3. Either that or a delay announcement.


 FFV 13??!?! 

I didn't know they even had a FFV-2, let alone 10 other sequels I wasn't aware of with one on the way.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 29, 2011)

I expect all the hype to be for naught. Also, long-awaited JRPG announcements (like Suikoden, BoF, and SMT) will continue to stay awaited.



steveht93 said:


> a very small side of me is saying,i should respect your opinion.
> 
> but on the other hand,the rest of my conscience is telling me to violently murder  you.
> 
> so,who wants to make a bet that ffv13 wont be multiplat and it will be ps3 exclusive?



MGS can eat a dick.

U mad doggie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no hopes of ever seeing another Breath of Fire game, unfortunately. I'm not fooling myself.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I expect all the hype to be for naught. Also, long-awaited JRPG announcements (like Suikoden, BoF, and SMT) will continue to stay awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the bleach fans are gonna kill me for this.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFV 13??!?!
> 
> I didn't know they even had a FFV-2, let alone 10 other sequels I wasn't aware of with one on the way.


I see what you did there.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

SMT for next gen on PS3 would be sick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I see what you did there.


 Incidentally, I think if any other game needs a sequel (other than FFVI), it'd be FFV. That game is the tops.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> a very small side of me is saying,i should respect your opinion.
> 
> but on the other hand,the rest of my conscience is telling me to violently murder  you.
> 
> so,who wants to make a bet that ffv13 wont be multiplat and it will be ps3 exclusive?


Im betting Versus will stay Exclusive 
I guess I have to find out once Im there at E3


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

What are you going to do if they announce it multiplat right in front of you?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What are you going to do if they announce it multiplat right in front of you?



How can they when Nomura will be at the Sony Press Conference 

But if they do, I probably be sorta disappointed 
And realize even Nomura can't do anything to change's Square Enix's greed for monies


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2011)

Implying Sony is gonna have a press conference this year


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

Sony is gonna take it in the ass this year.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Sony won't show up. Ninty will win it again just like last year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

Winning such a weak showing isn't something I'd be happy about.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Winning such a weak showing isn't something I'd be happy about.



Top 3DS games, playable PROJECT CAFE, possibly playable Skyward Sword etc. I wouldn't say that's weak. That's the strongest showing I've seen for at least 6 years now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

I meant last year.

This year is yet to be determined.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Last year was pretty good, or was it the year before that, that announced all those first party games for nintendo. Donkey Kong, Metroid, Kirby, MG2, etc.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I meant last year.
> 
> This year is yet to be determined.



It's pretty much in the bag. You think Microsoft will unveil a new console this E3? Highly unlikely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Last year was pretty good, or was it the year before that, that announced all those first party games for nintendo. Donkey Kong, Metroid, Kirby, MG2, etc.


I can't remember the last time I liked anything at an e3. Pretty sure last year was full of suck.

 


Godku said:


> It's pretty much in the bag. You think Microsoft will unveil a new console this E3? Highly unlikely.


 I don't know, but they don't have to. They just have to announce good games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't remember the last time I liked anything at an e3. Pretty sure last year was full of suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they don't have to. They just have to announce good games.


 Yeah Sony and MS... Terrible and boring E3 last year.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Microsoft handheld, calling it now.


----------



## Vai (Apr 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Microsoft handheld, calling it now.



Hologram Laptops: Activate~!


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't remember the last time I liked anything at an e3. Pretty sure last year was full of suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but they don't have to. They just have to announce good games.



Good Xbox 360 games vs Playable Project Cafe, 3DS games and Skyward Sword? Lmao. The only decent exclusive they have left coming out this year is Gears 3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> The only decent exclusive they have left coming out this year is Gears 3.



Gee if only their was some sort of conference they could go to  announce new exclusives


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Gee if only their was some sort of conference they could go to  announce new exclusives



I know right.

Like an expo for games or something.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2011)

I would like them to announce Assassin's Creed III because i feel like playing a new Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I would like them to announce Assassin's Creed III because i feel like playing a new Assassin's Creed game.



Brotherhood? Didn't like it?


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 29, 2011)

I want to see Skyrim footage.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I would like them to announce Assassin's Creed III because i feel like playing a new Assassin's Creed game.



There is a new AC game every year it seems like now. They are starting to milk the series. Which is NOT good.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

My brother hinted a new Ass creed game stirring up inside Ubisoft Montreal >.>


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

There is another already in production.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I guess Revelations was what he was talking about 
Damnit Ubisoft >.<


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

There is a AC: Lost Legacy coming out for 3DS.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it was called Revelations


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

stated there will be something announced in May 2011."

In regards to ACIII


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> stated there will be something announced in May 2011."
> 
> In regards to ACIII



Hmmm Interesting, I guess I have to bug the crap out of my brother to see whats up 

Maybe hell tell me maybe he won't =S Nonetheless I hate AC


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Hold up


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I guess Ill see what hell do during the development of Revelation


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Got my confirmation from the PR guys today I'll be heading to E3 for sure.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Make sure to troll Sony on NF's behalf for us.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2011)

DS, can you get a +1? 

And update a lot on here! Cuz Neogaf is screwy these days, they never update properly anymore, especially on high traffic days.

Lee Min Jung, why would DS troll the people that let him get in to E3? And why troll Sony at all? Lots of interesting stuff will be discussed at E3


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Make sure to troll Sony on NF's behalf for us.



Can't bite the hand that feeds, man.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Well if NGP is up for demos, see if you can nab one for me. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

I'll see if my handlers can complete that request. 

You know what's funny?  If Versus comes out late next year, Nintendo technically will have worked on and released a next-gen console faster than Nomura can make HD zippers and belts.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Please don't say that, cuz is makes me sad to think about Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2011)

Wasn't there a KH:BBS2 announced? I remember something like that a couple months back


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> Wasn't there a KH:BBS2 announced? I remember something like that a couple months back



Nope, it was KHream Drop Distance for the 3DS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6rSwB2MdUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> Wasn't there a KH:BBS2 announced? I remember something like that a couple months back


Reported. Tired of seeing these spin offs / side story. Gay ass Nomura needs to step his shit up. So does Kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 5, 2011)

Kojima? 

He delivered the best game of this generation only three years ago. He likes to take his time with his games as he wants perfection.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Kojima as in a new Zone of Enders.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope, it was KHream Drop Distance for the 3DS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6rSwB2MdUE[/YOUTUBE]


I found out what it was. It wasn't the 3DS game. On BBS:final mix's secret movie it has "Birth By Sleep -Volume Two-". I don't know what it means but thats what I was thinking of.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Reported. Tired of seeing these spin offs / side story. Gay ass Nomura needs to step his shit up. So does Kojima.



BBS was probably my favourite KH game, combat was much improved and a lot more fun. I haven't played the other spin offs though.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I ain't gonna hate on BBS, because it was pretty amazing, but damn, get back to the main storyline damnit.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2011)

I do hope they have been secretly working on aspects of KH3 so development won't take 10 years. Kinda wish the FF13-2 team could of worked on KH3


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I wanna see some HD KAIRI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts? 

Maybe I should give the first game another try. I don't remember why I stopped playing other than being tired of action RPGs at the time. 


Wait, now I remember: that fucking space ship.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

The ship gets better in  KH2.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah Kojima.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The ship gets better in KH2.


 Well that's nice for KH2. But what about KH1? I still have to deal with that garbage.

Unless the series is totally unrelated like Final Fantasy, I don't want to just skip one of them--I'd rather skip them all.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's nice for KH2. But what about KH1? I still have to deal with that garbage.
> 
> Unless the series is totally unrelated like Final Fantasy, I don't want to just skip one of them--I'd rather skip them all.



That shit is pretty harmless, only takes like 5min to fly to get to the next planet. Pretty none lethal, you can muster up 5min every hour, and then when you have to revisit those lands, you can just basically teleport to that planet again instead of going through that other BS.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 5, 2011)

When is E3 this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That shit is pretty harmless, only takes like 5min to fly to get to the next planet. Pretty none lethal, you can muster up 5min every hour, and then when you have to revisit those lands, you can just basically teleport to that planet again instead of going through that other BS.


 It shouldn't be mandatory to fly through that terrible thing. I hate that shit. 

I see it as a mini-game. If you want to play it, great, but you shouldn't *have to*. It's ridiculous.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> When is E3 this year.



June 7 to the 9th.


----------



## ichigeau (May 5, 2011)

i just saw the ninga gaiden 3 trailer and....
wait ryu unmasked at E3 ??? what the...

if its not a fake and we will really see his real face (stuff like *gameplay unmasked....) they better make him look bad@$$ and not a gay ninja wanabe 

dont disapoint me 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-eNpoHDZGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

> if its not a fake and we will really see his real face... they better make him look bad@$$ and not a gay ninja wanabe



I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## ichigeau (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.



oh well lol i saw that we see his face in dead or alive


but... would it be the same ?  we'll see.
ps: well it can't be worst than the new dante


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2011)

Needs more Monster Hunter.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Needs more Monster Hunter.



Word. Monster Hunter for PS360/PC.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2011)

Moar like moar MH for Wii 2/3DS.

Sony is probably sad that Capcom isn't wanting to keep MH exclusive to them anymore.

MH: Tri for the Wii and Frontier on the 360.

Also rumors about MH on the 3DS as well. Probably MHP3rd.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Needs more Monster Hunter.



Damn, not now, I can't have my life taken away from me again. Not right now.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2011)

Also, I want my goddamn Pikmin 3. And give me Pikmin 1 + 2 3DS remakes to hold me over until Pikmin 3.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, not now, I can't have my life taken away from me again. Not right now.



New MH game = allmyhours.jpg


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

But shiit Square Already thinking of doing Final Fantasy 15 
Especially while Versus is till in development


----------



## Eki (May 5, 2011)

Hopefully something new and refreshing. Kind of like the first time everyone was hyped after seeing Gears Of War 1. 

Im quite over with Call Of Duty games as they are the same thing over and over again :/


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Just got my name in on the Sony Press Conference guest list this morning.  I'm hoping for some epic lulz.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and a free ngp


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Lucky.  

Will you go to the Nintendo one?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Will you go to the Nintendo one?



Don't have any Ninty connects, so no.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Just got my name in on the Sony Press Conference guest list this morning.  I'm hoping for some epic lulz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome My brother got ours on their as well (I think) 
Idk about free NGP =S
Oh you going to the Microsoft Conference as well?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

The Microsoft conference will be the most boring out of the three.  I don't see them with anything truly interesting being shown.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> The Microsoft conference will be the most boring out of the three.  I don't see them with anything truly interesting being shown.



Maybe they will crash one of the conferences


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Maybe there will be a Halo 4 announcement.


----------



## Skywalker (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Maybe there will be a Halo 4 announcement.


Oh god.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

Gears of war 3, cash in on kinect that no one cares about. get booed.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Microsoft handhold incoming.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Awesome My brother got ours on their as well (I think)
> Idk about free NGP =S
> Oh you going to the Microsoft Conference as well?



LOL of course no NGP, but Butler better offer a forgiveness gift 

As for MS, nope as well. Sony dont pay me for that shizzle.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL of course no NGP, but Butler better offer a forgiveness gift
> 
> As for MS, nope as well. Sony dont pay me for that shizzle.



Oh so your Sony's "bitch" 
Eh My bro got me into all three conference last year, Im expecting the same thing this year 
And I didn't accept the free 360 that Microsoft handed out last year


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> The Microsoft conference will be the most boring out of the three.  I don't see them with anything truly interesting being shown.


Actually, no. They are actually entertaining to watch. Especially becaused they dropped bombshell announcements in last 3 years of their E3 conference with announcement of FFXIII and MGS Rising. Although, their last year of conference did fail big time. It's usually the nintendo's conference that bores me to tears.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

> Especially becaused they dropped bombshell announcements in last 3 years of their E3 conference with announcement of FFXIII and MGS Rising.



Wasn't impressed with those announcements.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Wasn't impressed with those announcements.


Well they sure impressed me and created some massive drama over at sony defense force.

I call it classic amusement.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh so your Sony's "bitch"



Can't complain when I'm making good money from them as a secondary income. I make it rain at LA Live.


----------



## Heloves (May 5, 2011)

I wonder if they will show some GTA 5 news...I have to hope that the next one is better than the God awful GTA 4


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 5, 2011)

more on uncharted 3 

but id actually love to go myself


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I was  when they said that FFXIII was gonna be multiplat during E3.


----------



## EJ (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, the game actually _expands _to other consoles lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Yeah, the game actually _expands _to other consoles lol



But the game failed at expanding itself


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

What game you all talking bout?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What game you all talking bout?



FFXIII, what else?


----------



## EJ (May 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But the game failed at expanding itself



Anything new sucks yo


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

FF13 sucks yo


----------



## EJ (May 5, 2011)

I know, wasn't there only one town in the game lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

i quit at chapter 11 when everyone said it supposed to get better.

all that changed was that i could travel in a wider area for about 10 minutes, and then go back to normal


----------



## EJ (May 5, 2011)

The fighting system was alright though.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Yea fighting system wasnt bad, but it was just so damn linear, until the end..


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> i quit at chapter 11 when everyone said it supposed to get better.
> 
> all that changed was that i could travel in a wider area for about 10 minutes, and then go back to normal



It got worse at that part imo, because not only was it just a wider area, but the pacing of the story takes a big dive.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see if they learned their lesson for FF13-2


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

A complete rework for that seems kinda unlikely, in terms of them easing up the linear issue. Although FFX and FFX2 did do something different with the battle system by adding up class changes.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

I wonder if Square looks at feedback or sales numbers more.


----------



## ichigeau (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I was  when they said that FFXIII was gonna be multiplat during E3.



why ?
because you can't *EHHHH CHECK THIS OUT AN EXCLUSIVE LOLOLOLoLOLOLZ WANkING OVER MY GAMING SYSTEMZZZZZZZZZ BECAUSE ITS SO BETTeR CHECK AT THIS EXCLUSIVE YOU DONT HAVE CAUSE YOURS SUCK LOLZOLOZLZ!!!!!!*

please 
multiplatform bring the oportunity to even more people to play and enjoy more games, why would someone not want more people to enjoy more games ? do fanboyism have come this far today ? its pathetic.
+ more people buy it so more monney to produce more games, i can't see where it can hurt exept from the massive fanboys ego but that's an other story


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

LOL, that wasn't a fanboy response to it. It was a "I can't believe it is actually coming to another system, and to Microsoft's system." response. I don't have a PS3, so I was happy it came to x360, so that I can play it.


----------



## ichigeau (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> LOL, that wasn't a fanboy response to it. It was a "I can't believe it is actually coming to another system, and to Microsoft's system." response. I don't have a PS3, so I was happy it came to x360, so that I can play it.



but why the ** face then if you were happy you can play it ? 

and i dont see why some *hardcore fans* to be politically correct make such a big deal about it, i even saw people said *eh but final fantasy always been on playstation so it suck its on xbox* no kidding a guy said that on a forum, do they really think they made a final fantasy 7 with no 1,2,3,4,5,6 before ? 
*cough*nintendo*cough*  oh no that never existed final fantasy is a playstation franchise only


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Meh, that is kinda the face I made IRL when I saw the announcement.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

The game turned out to be a disappointment to the majority of the Final Fantasy Fanbase anyways 

Versus however, will probably turn out to be decent =D


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2011)

I have no hope for V13 tbh


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> I have no hope for V13 tbh



But its being made by a person who knows what hes actually doing


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

It better be good after a near 10 year dev cycle, or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

its good, gotta be.

has towns, nice streamlined and non linear and good gameplay.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> its good, gotta be.
> 
> has towns, nice streamlined and *non linear* and good gameplay.



pek, oh ya, and gameplay.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

Idk, I think its gonna be linear but not in the sense of FFXIII, you just won't notice the linearity. Think about taking 4 or 5 different paths that leads to the same point after you cross it. Thats the linearity im thinking this game will have but we just won't notice it =S
Not saying its a bad thing and its obviously a better approach than FFXIII


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

At E3 they will announce the delay of Duke Nukem....and no one will be surprised.


edit-oh


GTAV
FFXIII2
Chrono Trigger 3
KHIII
NBA Live?
A BETTER FUCKING MADDEN
Twisted Metal reboot?
MGS
Half Life 3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> At E3 they will announce the delay of Duke Nukem....and no one will be surprised.
> 
> 
> edit-oh
> ...



Lol you think KHIII is more likely to show up than Versus XIII =S
That is an interesting thought =/ considering the fact we have heard nothing about KHIII and we got _some_ info on Versus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

I wonder if they'll show off more Torchlight II?  Not that it's that much different from the first one.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

Thread needs more ME3. I still need to know which press to watch for the best ME3 coverage.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

ME3 was delayed, not worried though. Also, I wished that versus 13 had openness like FFXII did.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

> A Develop Magazine source says Electronic Arts is already working with the next Xbox console, and speculates that Microsoft could steal Nintendo's next-gen console thunder with a surprise announcement at E3.
> 
> The source claims that EA has had the new hardware for over a month, and that it's a crude build that's being stored in a PC shell. The speed that Microsoft got this console up and running is rather shocking considering that the company just started hiring new engineers for the project this past March.
> 
> ...







If this is true...bahahahahha.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> If this is true...bahahahahha.


oh boy even gonintendo posted the news. it is serious time. E3 can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Microsoft will ditch the 360? Lol wut? And I don't see how they'll steal any thunder if it's so early in development. 



> Chrono Trigger 3



Yeah right, as if we're that lucky.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

> And I don't see how they'll steal any thunder if it's so early in development.



At best they'll have some decent trailers to compete against Nintendo's game demos.  Nintendo will dominate and almost nothing will change that.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Nintendo have hands on playable demos, trailers, game announcements and show the controller. M$ will have some random possible trailers and spec info, yeah sure thunder ain't being stolen.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Oh well, goodbye Sony. But i smell a microsoft handheld.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> But i smell a microsoft handheld.



It's as if M$ is thinking up of more ways of losing money.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's as if M$ is thinking up of more ways of losing money.



basically this.


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

The new Xbox rumour has been categorically denied


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

I bet Microsoft will top E3 by letting their paper-thin security get compromised, jeopardize the identities of millions of their customers, bring down multiple online gaming communities with weeks and lie three times about why and when it's coming back and then blame it all on Anonymous.

Wait, shit... someone already beat them to that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I bet Microsoft will top E3 by letting their paper-thin security get compromised, jeopardize the identities of millions of their customers, bring down multiple online gaming communities with weeks and lie three times about why and when it's coming back and then blame it all on Anonymous.
> 
> Wait, shit... someone already beat them to that.



Who                         ?


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

In other news, for shits and giggles, IGN is doing a  to have users vote (via tweets) for their most anticipated game of E3. As it stands...

*X-Men: Destiny* - _TBA 2011_ (53 votes)

*Kinect: Star Wars* - _Q4 2011_ (81 votes)

*Rage* - _September 13, 2011_ (98 votes)

*The Last Guardian* - _TBA 2012_ (133 votes)

*Resistance 3* - _September 6, 2011_ (147 votes)

*Dead Island* - _August 2011_ (156 votes)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* - _August 23, 2011_ (189 votes)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword* - _TBA 2011_ (296 votes)

*Elder Scrolls: Skyrim* - _November 11, 2011_ (366 votes)

*Mass Effect 3* - _Q1 2012_ (447 votes)

*Batman: Arkham City* - _October 18, 2011_ (551 votes)

*Uncharted  3: Drake's Deception* - _November 1, 2011_ (604 votes)

*Gears of War 3* - _September 20, 2011_ (792 votes)

*Battlefield 3* - _Q4 2011_ (1,459 votes)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

Damn IGN no Versus XIII 
Even though Last Gaurdian is probably at the same state as Versus, that gets put up there =S


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

IGN has xmen over FFV13.

they are so reliable


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

When is Last Guardian out? I've been waiting 3 years already


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damn IGN no Versus XIII
> Even though Last Gaurdian is probably at the same state as Versus, that gets put up there =S



As far as I recall, it's a list of CONFIRMED appearances at E3 this year. Versus has yet to be confirmed - it was just said that E3 would be the earliest details would be released, and even that sounded skeptical (what with resources being poured into XIII-2).

Besides... it's not like any FF game in the past ten years has been worth waiting on bated breath for.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> As far as I recall, it's a list of CONFIRMED appearances at E3 this year. Versus has yet to be confirmed - it was just said that E3 would be the earliest details would be released, and even that sounded skeptical (what with resources being poured into XIII-2).



I guess thats true =S


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> When is Last Guardian out? I've been waiting 3 years already



Lawls, what game? The Last what? Dunno what you are talking bout.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol you think KHIII is more likely to show up than Versus XIII =S
> That is an interesting thought =/ considering the fact we have heard nothing about KHIII and we got _some_ info on Versus



XIII did worse then they thought it would. Maybe...just maybe they took versus back to the board for some fine tuning. nd for fucks sake its been 6-7 years since KHII! There should be a very big fucking update on it by now.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

If FF13 did worse than they thought why are they making FF13-2?  

Also, you can't update on a game that hasn't been worked on yet...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> If FF13 did worse than they thought why are they making FF13-2?
> 
> Also, you can't update on a game that hasn't been worked on yet...



 Seems like a panic move to me. We both know X did light years better, but did not see X-2 announced practically a year later.

 Oh if you can have an update on a game that delays on no end....I am sure you can have one on a game that has not been worked on...even though I am sure by now has been worked on. I do not see why they would skip a PS3 KH.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seems like a panic move to me. We both know X did light years better, but did not see X-2 announced practically a year later.
> 
> Oh if you can have an update on a game that delays on no end....I am sure you can have one on a game that has not been worked on...even though I am sure by now has been worked on. I do not see why they would skip a PS3 KH.



FFX sold almost 8 million in its time, to date. In its first ten weeks, only got up to 2.5 million roughly.

FFXIII sold 1.3 million in its first ten weeks (1.7 total) on the 360. First ten weeks for PS3 version was another 3.9 million, now up to 4.6 million to date. FFXIII in just over a year sold not THAT much under FFX in almost a decade. This is also not including the FFXIII Ultimate Hits International Edition or whatever they called it, I believe.

They look at sales - not scores.

Furthermore there was news on Duke Nukem Forever and Alan Wake at various points even when they weren't actually being worked upon, and including the fact that both were completely restarted at least once.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

> Battlefield 3 - Q4 2011 (1,459 votes)



lol.... maybe I should give this game another look.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol.... maybe I should give this game another look.



I was just thinking of that too.


----------



## Proxy (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol.... maybe I should give this game another look.



That you should. GOTYAY 

Also, no talk of Dark Souls at E3? That should be one of the most anticipated titles


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

With the KH3 thing, we do get updates on it. The last one was Nomura saying something like "I have an idea for the story but all of our focus is on Versus 13." and I expect another update like that next time 

Dark Souls at E3, I'm not sure there will be a huge Japanese presence at E3 this year because of how the earthquakes have effected the industry over there.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol.... maybe I should give this game another look.





Lee Min Jung said:


> I was just thinking of that too.





Proxy said:


> That you should. GOTYAY



EA is pushing Battlefield 3 very hard as being the one true Call of Duty-killer. So if you're into the shooter thing it might be something to look forward to. I haven't heard much about it (because I haven't looked into it at all), but if that aspect interests you...

Maybe I should since I've never really played a DICE game and knowing they're lending a little bit of aid with some weapon sounds and physics, that way I know what they're really capable of or what they've done.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Speaking of DICE, would like another Mirror's Edge, but they canned it.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

DICE is also doing the sfx for ME3.. so perhaps I should look into BF3... shooters are fun.


----------



## Proxy (May 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> With the KH3 thing, we do get updates on it. The last one was Nomura saying something like "I have an idea for the story but all of our focus is on Versus 13." and I expect another update like that next time
> 
> Dark Souls at E3, I'm not sure there will be a huge Japanese presence at E3 this year because of how the earthquakes have effected the industry over there.



That's true. Right now, the only way I'm getting updates on the game is through Facebook. They've been asking what people most want to see in it, and one thing being an arena type area for player vs. player matches.



Damon Baird said:


> EA is pushing Battlefield 3 very hard as being the one true Call of Duty-killer. So if you're into the shooter thing it might be something to look forward to. I haven't heard much about it (because I haven't looked into it at all), but if that aspect interests you...
> 
> Maybe I should since I've never really played a DICE game and knowing they're lending a little bit of aid with some weapon sounds and physics, that way I know what they're really capable of or what they've done.



It's good that they're taking their time with this game, as it's shaping up to be pretty amazing. They're trying to redefine the FPS genre, allegedly, and I can't help but be impressed with what I've seen thus far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> FFX sold almost 8 million in its time, to date. In its first ten weeks, only got up to 2.5 million roughly.
> 
> FFXIII sold 1.3 million in its first ten weeks (1.7 total) on the 360. First ten weeks for PS3 version was another 3.9 million, now up to 4.6 million to date. FFXIII in just over a year sold not THAT much under FFX in almost a decade. This is also not including the FFXIII Ultimate Hits International Edition or whatever they called it, I believe.
> 
> ...



It makes it all the more worst considering FFX was just on one system and FFXIII was on two. XIII only did this well because of name. Its not just sales SquareEnix goes by, they are not that stupid. XIII is underwhelming from what I have heard and XIV just blew. It really hurt their image.

Yet people do not think there should be an update on KHIII if it has or has not been worked on.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Its not just sales SquareEnix goes by, they are not that stupid.



And yet XIII-2 has more of a release date than Versus.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It makes it all the more worst considering FFX was just on one system and FFXIII was on two. XIII only did this well because of name. Its not just sales SquareEnix goes by, they are not that stupid. XIII is underwhelming from what I have heard and XIV just blew. It really hurt their image.
> 
> Yet people do not think there should be an update on KHIII if it has or has not been worked on.



I did say in my previous post that there have been updates on KH3 and the updates are that it isn't being worked on till FFvs13 is nearly finished or finished.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And yet XIII-2 has more of a release date than Versus.



which does not make sense unless it was actually planned that wa. Which is stupid because I am sure they would have mentioned that sooner.



Corran said:


> I did say in my previous post that there have been updates on KH3 and the updates are that it isn't being worked on till FFvs13 is nearly finished or finished.



 Yes but you did not count on me remembering that.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> DICE is also doing the sfx for ME3.. so perhaps I should look into BF3... shooters are fun.



Sorry, missed this. I actually read that DICE would also be handling some physics stuff for the guns, such as how shooting would be affected at different gravity levels in the game or on different planets, something of that nature. Which just sounds intense. If DICE can do shit like that I want to see what this Call of Duty-killer will hold.




VastoLorDae said:


> which does not make sense unless it was actually planned that wa. Which is stupid because I am sure they would have mentioned that sooner.



And yet, "they are not that stupid," huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of DICE, would like another Mirror's Edge, but they canned it.


ahh too bad, I did enjoy the first game, Interesting ideas...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And yet, "they are not that stupid," huh?



 I am sure they have learned from FF XIV.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sure they have learned from FF XIV.



Yeah.

"Don't make an MMO."

Otherwise I'm sure you can expect more mediocrity.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Dice is handling gun physics for ME3?  Pretty neat since Dice is good at that.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2011)

Asura's Wrath.

Where the fuck is it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah.
> 
> "Don't make an MMO."
> 
> Otherwise I'm sure you can expect more mediocrity.



Then I hope they take what was good from the past 3 main titles and make great games again...and characters. X(story), XII exploration, XIII(battle system).


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Asura's Wrath.
> 
> Where the fuck is it?



That game makes me want to get a console.  That trailer in which he stops that giant's finger...


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Asura's Wrath.
> 
> Where the fuck is it?



That is what I am talking bout. God finger rejection was sick.


----------



## Corruption (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> EA is pushing Battlefield 3 very hard as being the one true Call of Duty-killer.



Yeah, they really upped the marketing for this game and it has shown, there's already 700% more pre-orders than there was for Bad Company 2.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then I hope they take what was good from the past 3 main titles and make great games again...and characters. X(story), XII exploration, X-2(battle system).



Fiiiiiixed.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Take away all teh side quests and extra goodies from XII as well. Loved that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2011)

Vai said:


> Fiiiiiixed.



 I guess I have to agree....only because I have still never played XIII yet.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Take away all teh side quests and extra goodies from XII as well. Loved that.



I agree.


----------



## Sesha (May 7, 2011)

I'm not really fond of cherry picking elements from previous games to the new ones. 

Just get basically the same staff that made FFXII, and not have Yasumi Matsuno leave in the middle of development. But, get Toshiro Tsuchida or the battle planner from Chrono Trigger to do the combat, and have Hitoshi Sakamoto and Uematsu to do the music. Also, have Nomura stay miles away.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

pek Uematsu


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 7, 2011)

So I'm guessing G4 isn't covering E3 and its gonna be streamed via interweebs today amiexacta?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> So I'm guessing G4 isn't covering E3 and its gonna be streamed via interweebs today amiexacta?



One month too early.  E3 is in June.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Why today? It doesn't start for a month, I thought.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2011)

June 6th = sony E3 presentation day


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

I'm actually interested in this year's E3, incredible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I*'m not really fond of cherry picking elements from previous games to the new ones. *
> 
> _Just get basically the same staff that made FFXII, and not have Yasumi Matsuno leave in the middle of development. But, get Toshiro Tsuchida or the battle planner from Chrono Trigger to do the combat, and have Hitoshi Sakamoto and Uematsu to do the music. Also, have Nomura stay miles away._


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

Jesus christ would it kill a developer to rip off Kingdom hearts gameplay?
Need more sexy gameplay this E3 and less shooting around.

I'll take a new Final Fantasy crystal chronicles... as long as it isn't some shit like crystal bearers (wtf was that crap)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> So I'm guessing G4 isn't covering E3 and its gonna be streamed via interweebs today amiexacta?



By this you mean, "is there going to be a 3-hour long commercial held by G4 that occasionally takes breaks from commercials to air some boring and biased e3 coverage?".


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

>Implying any JRPG has gameplay worth ripping off

If you want to rip off some action gameplay don't go the half-assed route of Kingdom Hearts. Go old-school DMC, Onimusha, Enslaved, Prince of Persia, so on and so forth. So many better examples than that garbage.

Anyway... not sure if it's actual "news" but Bungie said they will not be attended E3 "officially" (meaning they have nothing to show off - not surprising since they're off Halo).


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> Onimusha



How I miss thee;_;


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Implying any JRPG has gameplay worth ripping off


Oh I am. I need more action games with fast pacing.




> If you want to rip off some action gameplay don't go the half-assed route of Kingdom Hearts. Go old-school DMC, Onimusha, Enslaved, Prince of Persia, so on and so forth. So many better examples than that _garbage_.


Half assed route? Puh lease, you must of meant LoZ or something else.



> Anyway... not sure if it's actual "news" but Bungie said they will not be attended E3 "officially" (meaning they have nothing to show off - not surprising since they're off Halo).


Bungie hasn't been that impressive anyways seemed like a one trick pony.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How I miss thee;_;



I had a lot of fun playing the first and second ones. ;_;


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

>Kingdom Hearts
>Fast-paced


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

I find few jrpg's with the same speed and fluidity.

Enlighten me if you know any other on going series worth my time.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Being fast-paced compared to a snail's pace does not make it actually "fast-paced."

Just "faster than molasses."


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

Enlighten me if you know of anything else worth my time.
Modern games mind you, I don't feel like going to a time capsule.

Enslaved and onimusha look slower, and didn't like the Prince of Persia I played.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Considering Enslaved and Onimusha are both faster-paced than Kingdom Hearts, I'm not sure how good of a judge you are, but regardless, since you decided to ignore my point, I'll go on.

Depending on which Prince of Persia you played, try the others (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, and Two Thrones - don't bother with The Forgotten Sands).

As mentioned, people swear by the Devil May Cry games. I'll condone the first one.

People swear, again, by God of War. For that matter, could also go the route of Dante's Inferno, as bad of a game as it is.

Dragon Age II had it's pace of battle picked up exponentially and if you put it on casual, you won't need to think which seems to fit.

*Batman: Arkham Asylum* had great pacing.

Tales of Vesperia if you're stuck in a JRPG rut as many people are.

WET isn't a particularly fulfilling game but it's "fast-paced."

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* (and part deux).

X-Men Origins: Wolverine (don't let the garbage movie fool you).

*Ninja Gaiden* (2) and *Bayonetta* (neither of which are my thing but again, people eat them up).

Any KOEI game but it's usually only worth it to play whatever is the latest one (I think they're up to Dynasty Warriors 7 now).

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.*

Have yet to play it but heard good things about Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions.

Bolded are your best choice.


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

I should sticky this thread and give it a more suitable opening post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Anyway... not sure if it's actual "news" but Bungie said they will not be attended E3 "officially" (meaning they have nothing to show off - not surprising since they're off Halo).



 It means we have not worked out the next chapter to Halo and have not added anything revolutionary to the fps genre.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It means we have not worked out the next chapter to Halo and have not added anything revolutionary to the fps genre.



Why would the next chapter of Halo matter regarding them since it's no longer theirs?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Why would the next chapter of Halo matter regarding them since it's no longer theirs?



Exactly


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Considering Enslaved and Onimusha are both faster-paced than Kingdom Hearts, I'm not sure how good of a judge you are, but regardless, since you decided to ignore my point, I'll go on.
> 
> Depending on which Prince of Persia you played, try the others (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, and Two Thrones - don't bother with The Forgotten Sands).
> 
> ...



You saying you liked the force unleashed?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> I should sticky this thread and give it a more suitable opening post.



Sticky it when E3 comes around.  No real reason to sticky it before.


----------



## Corran (May 9, 2011)

Force Unleashed 2 was a big steamy turd.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You saying you liked the force unleashed?



I'm saying it's "fast-paced." (And still a better option than Kingdom Hearts)

No Star Wars game as been fulfilling except Lego Star Wars.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm saying it's "fast-paced." (And still a better option than Kingdom Hearts)
> 
> No Star Wars game as been fulfilling except Lego Star Wars.


 
If you are talking about just fasted paced Star Wars games, I dunno bout that. Cuz I loved Republic Commando. And if you aren't just talking about faced paced Star Wars games and was talking in general then I loved KOTOR as well.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If you are talking about just fasted paced Star Wars games, I dunno bout that. Cuz I loved Republic Commando. And if you aren't just talking about faced paced Star Wars games and was talking in general then I loved KOTOR as well.



I was talking in general for Star Wars games as far as them not being fulfilling.

Though I know a lot of people liked KoTOR. Couldn't get into it but won't say it's BAD.

KoTOR II on the otherhand...  Ohhhh, heeeey, Obsidian ruining another series. Nothing new there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Man *Bayonetta 2* I want that..


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Honestly i wanna see gameplay footage from ME3. 

Actual gameplay. 

As in weapon customization, battlefield techniques that have been introduced, and any murmurs of an MMO set in the ME universe. 

I would also like to see how many times Sony apologizes for the PSN network crash. 

What will they offer in return? Games, DLC, Credits to the account, hookers? 

I mean its going to take ALOT to earn the respect that they had back.

Other than that im just looking forward to seeing some good Games, Good trailers, and Boothbabes


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> I mean its going to take ALOT to earn the respect that they had back.



Probably not. Most people that respond seemed satisfied with the free month of plus. It happens. The only people that won't trust or respect them will end up being the ones that didn't in the first place.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

> What will they offer in return? Games, DLC, Credits to the account, hookers?



I believe that they will be letting people pick two games, out of a list of five, and receive them for free.  They might be doing more but I didn't check further.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

Im just shocked that Sony, electronic supergiant, SONY was hacked MULTIPLE times, and there isnt seeming there is anything they can do about it. 

facebook accounts get hacked, not Billion dollar company archives


----------



## ExoSkel (May 10, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> facebook accounts get hacked, *not Billion dollar company archives*


They do. Especially when they don' get their shit together.


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They do. Especially when they don' get their shit together.



Thats what i meant.  


Billion dollar companies arent supposed to get hacked. 


Sony basically make some of the best electronics in the world but aparently have very little cyber security. 

Investors are gonna be upset that the company isnt taking every measure to protect every aspect of the brand.


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2011)

They aren't supposed to get hacked but it happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2011)

fuck em, they deserve it


----------



## Raging Bird (May 10, 2011)

So 

I've got one of those Ps3 $100 dollars off coupon.


it expires on May 29th, if i haven't bought the ps3 ill just give it away.

Though I really want to Play Grand Turismo 5.


But my xbox live is going to run out next month.


Decisions

FUCK.

anyways.

Really want to see some exclusives come to the xbox, this e3 if expanding the life of the 360 is within MS plans.


----------



## ensoriki (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> (And still a better option than Kingdom Hearts)



Played force Unleashed my response is no.
Played all of your Bold (didnt finish Arkham) except for Bayonetta and that castlevania thing.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No Star Wars game as been fulfilling except Lego Star Wars.


Was that like the only one you played, because there are a few out there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Was that like the only one you played, because there are a few out there.



Did Damon just imply that Knights of the old Republic was not satisfying!?


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Did Damon just imply that Knights of the old Republic was not satisfying!?



This, this, this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 10, 2011)

Hmm Is Sony gonna show Ape Escape 4 at this E3?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

No, but you inferred it.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2011)

Get out   .


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Get out   .



Are you telling Damon to get out?  Why?


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Are you telling Damon to get out?  Why?



Because I said Knights of the Old Republic wasn't "fulfilling."


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

Don't see why that statement deserves such a response.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2011)

Get out.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

My favorite Star Wars game is Shadows of the Empire.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Don't see why that statement deserves such a response.



Because people are ignorant.


----------



## ichigeau (May 10, 2011)

i played the force unleashed and it was meh...
i mean the jedi knight series was better than this 

rogue squadron on the n64 was cool
and battlefront 2 was awesome (never played the first one)
i played kotor 2 but didin't really liked it...


it make me think... battlefront 3 should kick @$$


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2011)

Star Wars Battlefront 2 and Rogue leader 2 

Battlefront 3 this E3, it'll happen...


----------



## Fiona (May 10, 2011)

For SHAME Damon!  

How DARE you have a individual opinion!


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Battlefront 3 this E3, it'll happen...


It better. 



Damon Baird said:


> Because I said Knights of the Old Republic wasn't "fulfilling."


 KOTOR is legendary.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2011)

I hope some more info on Prototype  2 is released. I thought the first was good,and the second one looks to be a great game(from what little gameplay I've seen) .


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2011)

Bioshock Infinite gameplay and more Zelda.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

I forgot about Bioshock Infinite, definitely want some of that.


Skywalker said:


> It better.
> 
> KOTOR is legendary.



Starwars :sleepy


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

I started feeling sour about Infinite when Levine said the only thing relative to Bioshock as a series was the weapons.


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2011)

^Well the powers in Bioshock Infinite look like the ones from the other Bioshocks


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2011)

Capcom wants Operation Raccoon City to sell 2.5 million and Dead Rising 2: Frank West edition or whatever 800K.

....I can see DR2 making the mark, but ORC? :

Oh Capcom, even RE6 would have a tough time this year.


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Well the powers in Bioshock Infinite look like the ones from the other Bioshocks



They do, but it's pretty said that's not even in his mind.




DedValve said:


> Capcom wants Operation Raccoon City to sell 2.5 million and Dead Rising 2: Frank West edition or whatever 800K.
> 
> ....I can see DR2 making the mark, but ORC? :
> 
> Oh Capcom, even RE6 would have a tough time this year.



Considering ORC is basically BlOps...


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2011)

Ken lives in his own little world sometimes  I hope they are able to update their engine for Bioshock Infinite because its going to look dated by next year. I still don't know why they announced it so early.

And I would think ORC would play more like SOCOM wouldn't it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

This Resident Evil reboot better be fucking good. Mortal Kombat did thiers pretty good...though I am kind of sour with Sindel doing what she did.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

After RE5 IDK if I'll ever be excited for another RE game ever again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

Maybe if they did not screw up the story so damn badly and kill ALL the bad guys.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

ooooOOO another Soul Calibur Announced.


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2011)

I wonder what Ivy's outfit will look like


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

valerian said:


> I wonder what Ivy's outfit will look like



Maybe she finally ditched it.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

valerian said:


> I wonder what Ivy's outfit will look like



They are trying to make everything better in this version so most likely she wont be wearing any clothes this time. If you call what she wore last time, clothing.....or lack thereof.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

> The latest instalment of the weapon-based fighter will be set 17 years after the events of Soul Calibur IV



Yeah like IV had a story.

In anycase big boobs and bigger swords. No Link though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

17 years later means new characters...


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

Or just the same ones but really old. Expect Ivy to have sagging breasts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Or just the same ones but really old. Expect Ivy to have sagging breasts.



Hopefully she is eternally young. Why would you even say such a thing!


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Capcom wants Operation Raccoon City to sell 2.5 million and Dead Rising 2: Frank West edition or whatever 800K.
> 
> ....I can see DR2 making the mark, but ORC? :
> 
> Oh Capcom, even RE6 would have a tough time this year.



An online team-based third-person shooter with _zombies_? It'll do better'n two and a half. Better by a long shot.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

SC V Teaser.

It looks just like SC IV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Got tired of Soul Caliber after III.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

I only play SC when I have friends over or I wanna kick my brothers' ass.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is "news" but...



> Valve -- best known for developing the critically acclaimed Half-Life series -- revealed via a press release that Half-Life will not make an appearance at E3 2011. In fact, no Valve games will be there. According to Doug Lombardi, Valve's VP of Marketing, media outlets needn't make any E3 appointments because "[Valve is] not showing any titles at this year's show. So no appointment is needed." Well then.
> 
> It should be noted that Valve's message refers specifically to media demos, so technically the publisher could make an announcement at one of the big press conferences, or reveal a trailer.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

^Not really a surprise, last year they had Portal 2 to advertise but this year they don't have anything.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Not really a surprise, last year they had Portal 2 to advertise but this year they don't have anything.



People assume Valve always has something. Some people still are expecting Episode 3 to pop up out of nowhere, and there was an idiotic rumor about a Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2011)

Valve...just give me left 4 dead 3.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Valve...just give me left 4 dead 3.



Dead Island is coming out.

Close enough.

Except... more blandly stereotypical characters.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind Left 4 Dead 3, if it was on PS3  Would be great with their steamworks stuff.

 Dead Island, I could not be any less interested in that game.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

I don't really care for Valve games that much, Steam is amazing though.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> I wouldn't mind Left 4 Dead 3, if it was on PS3  Would be great with their steamworks stuff.
> 
> Dead Island, I could not be any less interested in that game.



But it basically is Left 4 Dead 3.  Just elements of Dead Rising that were blatantly stolen thrown in.

But I'm with you. Another generic zombie title. Yaaaay? Like getting another Call of Duty or Final Fantasy.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

^At least Final Fantasy doesn't come out every single year 

And I didn't like Dead Rising, tried for a few hours with a friend and we found it frustrating and no fun :/


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

I abhor Dead Rising, my friend tried to get me to buy it brand new so we could co-op. No fucking way


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^At least Final Fantasy doesn't come out every single year



Then you would think that with all that time they'd at least be able to come out with better than FFXIII. 




> And I didn't like Dead Rising, tried for a few hours with a friend and we found it frustrating and no fun :/



It's understandable. A few select people really like Dead Rising, and the time-limit restrictions are frustrating. What I appreciate about it mostly is it's more Romero-esque take on the whole zombie apocalypse phenomenon because the real enemies of the games are the "Psychos," which touches on the fragile human psyche that Romero's zombie films did so much with, and how quickly people splinter off into the "heroes" or the "think they're being heroes but really aren't." Games like Resident Evil and Left 4 Dead can't really portray that (well, RE just DOESN'T). I know it's an oversophistication of what they did, and might not have even been intentional, but it's there. And of course, Dead Rising 1 taking place in a mall brought back glorious chills of the original Dawn of the Dead. (And admittedly since the game now has a strong recurring character, it can feel a bit of continuity especially knowing he's now infected)

And of course until Dead Island, what other game would let you combine a toy helicopter with machete blades to make a deadly weapon?  Part of the attraction of the game to me, was the outlandish ideas it had as far as weapon combinations and stood out in that regard but due to Dead Rising's overall low popularity it's probably something that goes overlooked (and I can guarantee due to Dead Island's inanely inaccurate teaser trailer adding publicity, Dead Island will be applauded for their exact method). But overall, yeah, I know Dead Rising is not a game many enjoy for many reasons and I won't try to handwave that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2011)

Dead Rising's shitty fucking controls and awful story made me dislike it. Hell Left 4 Dead's non-existent story was better then both Dead Risings. 

Dead island seems to be pretty amazing. Taking Dead Rising's good qualities like combining weapons and having a big area to explore, rpg/story elements better then both dead rising and left 4 dead, with left 4 dead view and condemned type combat. All works for me. Should be pretty amazing.

Then again it's deep silver, it could suck major cock like Risen.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

I assume you mean Condemned 2 type combat because Condemned's combat was pretty damn abysmal. Not that Condemned 2's was anything to write home about but at least it was fixed.

But I'm with the rest of the boat (rest of the boat meaning people not looking forward to this after the leg-pulling teaser trailer) where for once I want a zombie tale that's more engaging and more about survival and emotion than picking the stereotyped black rapper spouting lines like "DAYUM, THAT'S A BIG BIYOTCH!" and "NOW YOU A DEAD BIYOTCH!" (confirmed exaggeration, by the way) and bashing everything in sight with an electrified machete. Then again, pretty graphics can overwrite shady writing nine times out of ten.

Hell, that's 90% of James Cameron's Avatar's sales right there.

There's a zombie game that's supposed to be in the works for XBL Arcade... title escapes me, but it promises focus on, instead of killing zombies, scouring for food (either raiding supermarkets or trying to grow your own), rescuing survivors, dealing with the dilemma of either sending them on their way (and possibly to their certain doom) or taking them into your base (and of course needing more resources and possibly result in internal conflicts). Sadly as time goes on, it sounds more and more like vaporware... but I can dream, right?


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> stereotyped black rapper spouting lines like "DAYUM, THAT'S A BIG BIYOTCH!" and "NOW YOU A DEAD BIYOTCH!" (confirmed exaggeration, by the way)



 That will be in the game now.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

No. That's the thing. It _is_ in the game.

Those are ACTUAL lines said by the black rapper character (forget his name... Killer Bee or something. Sam B. That's it.)

It was in the preview that showed off how the gameplay is really more linear than we were lead to believe, and that Sam B. fits perfectly into the rapper stereotype niche. He's constantly spouting over-the-top things like that (those two specific lines were actually stated as quotes in the articles). The previewers said it really ruins the whole atmosphere of the game playing as him, but it was the only character really shown off besides the Asian desk-clerk who is also a ninja (no joke. She's the assassin class.) It mostly has to do with how the teaser trailer portrayed this as something serious and somber and it's... just... not. It has left more people than you would think with a sour taste in their mouths.

But people keep buying, so I won't see it affecting sales.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

.................................
What the hell is wrong with developers? And why haven't they released this gameplay to the public?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not sure if this is "news" but...



I don't expect much when it comes to Valve.  Only God knows when they'll release new stuff.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

It was a preview shown to certain people back in the beginning of March in GDC. In defense of the game, everyone said it was fun, but some (namely IGN people) said it was disappointing in how different it was from the trailer. Basically the complete opposite. Three words (besides fun being the fourth) they used to describe it were "Silly. Wacky. Goofy." They also remarked how there's none of the piano and strings music from the trailer but pretty much just heavy metal.

Overall the whole preview remarks how it's fun and it takes the developer's idea (the exact quote as "Zombie zombie zombie all the time" as far as purpose of game goes) well but basically goes off on a tangent about games making "disingenuous" trailers to hook people in when the trailer is nothing like the game.

Found the preview and here's the quote on the article about the character in question (unnamed at that point, later confirmed to be known as rapper with a history of drug problems, Sam B.)



> When developer Techland played Dead Island for me today, they chose the stereotypical "video game black guy" character. As he ran around slicing up zombies and bashing in their heads, he would exclaim things like, "Daaaaaamn, that bitch was huge!" and "You a dead bitch now!" Imagine hearing that sort of commentary over the trailer that depicted the tragic death of a young girl.



The game also makes use of the mystical "These survivors just so happen to be immune to the disease" plotline that Left 4 Dead used. And about the gameplay that was shown:



> The takeaway: Dead Island looks like good fun, even if the debut trailer was a little disingenuous. Like shooting Nazis or making robots explode, hacking up zombies really never gets old, and Dead Island seems to offer a slightly different perspective on the pastime. The level I saw today was fairly straightforward, consisting of moving from point A to point B to point C while dispatching the zombies that got in our way. But at one point I saw a plane coming in for a landing. That fascinated me: does the outside world not know of the outbreak? Did someone send help? Is a zombie flying the plane?! I look forward to finding out.



Just so I don't seem like just being a negative Nancy (even though I am focusing on the disappointing points), here's a link to the whole .


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

So what is the countdown number of days to E3 now?


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Eighteen? Nineteen? Something like that. 'cause I think Microsoft's conference is June 5th.

Could be wrong about that.


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

damn, thought we had a week left.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys....remember 989 studios?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey guys....remember 989 studios?



Yes I DO. HAHA


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2011)

I like to see DmC gameplay videos/interviews/character bios featured


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I like to see DmC gameplay videos/interviews/character bios featured



Countless yaoi fangirls and Kamiya circle-jerk fanboys just cried out in unison.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to ripping DmC apart


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

If it's anything like it's predecessors, it shouldn't he hard at all.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

But it won't be like its predecessors, thats why I will be dumping on it


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

If it's nothing like it's predecessor I don't see how it can _fail_.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

I can see how it can fail


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

It's the lack of tight leather, isn't it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

It wouldn't be that hard to improve on previous DMC games

New Dante>>>old Dante


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

Darth 


Damon Baird said:


> It's the lack of tight leather, isn't it?



You haven't seen new Dante's pants have you?


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

I have. It's nice not needing to see Dante's codpiece anymore.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

Main thing I am looking for in E3 is confirmation of a 3D pokemon rpg game on the Wii2. Bring that shit on! Oh, and maybe a new Jet Set Radio.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

So pretty pek


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

He's not Dante if he can't have twincest with Vergil while screaming out into the night, "I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!"


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

> Microsoft has just launched its E3 2011 website, prepping themselves for their keynote and show itself, which starts on June 6. The site doesn't have much to see yet but the calendar that details the publisher's events is pretty interesting.
> 
> June 6 will be the largest of days on Microsoft's schedule, with the keynote starting at 5:30 P.M., followed by the Xbox Games Showcase and Activision Party. With the recent Modern Warfare 3 details leak, it will be interesting to see what Activision has planned for all events, where the game might have otherwise been a surprise.
> 
> ...



C'moooon. I want to hear about that new Alan Wake title.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2011)

@Damon & Corran: Thanks for that. It's nice to have a laugh before bed. Helps me fall asleep in a good mood 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't get the gripe about his design change. They both look like douches. One's just an established douche....


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> But it won't be like its predecessors, thats why I will be dumping on it



Me too. Fuck the new Dante. Fucking crackhead.

Normally I don't judge a game so harshly without giving it its fair shake but it fucked up the aesthetics of DMC...the fucking reason I liked DMC in the first place. I didn't start caring for the gameplay itself until later. I don't give a darn about Ninja Theory developing it, I do give a shit how they made Dante a motherfucking crackhead. Also, if this game do good they may scrap old Dante permanently...and fuck Capcom if they do.

Fuck this game, I'm waiting for Bayo 2.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

Damn, I thought that I was the only one that said fuck you to Dante's new design, and the feel they are going for DMC, but now I know there are others!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2011)

it says something that capcom fully approved such a departure and even encouraged it, but whatever...since its a prequel, it'll be something to see how it lines up with the canon..only 2 out of the 4 games(1 and 3) are any sort of quality anyway, so i guess that makes skipping 2's continuity all the easier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Main thing I am looking for in E3 is confirmation of a 3D pokemon rpg game on the Wii2. Bring that shit on! Oh, and maybe a new Jet Set Radio.



 It better be good



Darth Sidious said:


> So pretty pek



So who ripped who off? The New Lara Croft or the New Dante?


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

For a sec, if you look at it quickly, it looks like Ivy from Soul Calibur......


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No. That's the thing. It _is_ in the game.
> 
> Those are ACTUAL lines said by the black rapper character (forget his name... Killer Bee or something. Sam B. That's it.)
> 
> ...



I did read this, and was disappointed at that. However, on the flip side all the new previews from this week sound really promising. Especially from Kotaku and IGN saying it's some of the most fun they had in a zombie game...in forever. So guess we will see.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Not saying it won't be fun. But I'm just tired of whacky and over-the-top and just want something more serious-toned like what they portrayed it as. And like some people I'm also still a bit annoyed at how completely unrelated and misleading their teaser trailer was (IGN's preview made an amusing scenario about doing a similar thing with Angry Birds to boost it's sales, only for people to find out what it really is).


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not saying it won't be fun. But I'm just tired of whacky and over-the-top and just want something more serious-toned like what they portrayed it as. And like some people I'm also still a bit annoyed at how completely unrelated and misleading their teaser trailer was (IGN's preview made an amusing scenario about doing a similar thing with Angry Birds to boost it's sales, only for people to find out what it really is).



Yeah, this is pretty much why I'm avoiding this game like a plague. The game is probably going to be the most fun zombie game in years, but it's kinda the principle of the thing. From what we saw of the trailer, the game looked to be hugely story-driven, based primarily on survival and have a bit more of a down-to-earth vibe (atleast as much as a zombie game can get).

Finding out it's just another gore-fest leaves the trailer looking quite tasteless and was nothing more than a cheap way to get attention.

In other words... "COME OOON!" *stares disapprovingly*


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Exactly.

*Trailer:* _Somber. Tragic. Beautiful piano-and-string music. Characters based on a realistic family looking to save their child._

*MFW:* 


*Game:* _Over-the-top. Mundane. Heavy metal music. Characters based on racial stereotypes who just want to kill shit._

*MFW:*


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Regardless, if it's fun I don't care what the trailers shown. Just how it is.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Lack of standards is why every Call of Duty is the highest selling game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Just a trailer 

Thought Alan Wake would be amazing from trailers, lolz I R tricked 

Marketing is part of a game. The trailer captured a lot of people's attention. That's what they wanted. Metal Gear Solid 2 anyone?


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Alan Wake, on the other hand, delivered on what they promised - an engaging story based on classic horror and thriller with the obvious influences of Stephen King and Twin Peaks. There was never any disillusion about that. If people don't like that, they shouldn't have gotten the game.

But exactly my point. As long as people remain closed-minded and only jump into a game because they don't have any expectations of anything, this is why Modern Warfare 3 will end up being Game of the Year for 2011.

And to think... I thought games becoming "art" was a big step... but I guess it's all for naught. FPS the planet.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Except it failed to deliver a well told story. Inspiration from Stephen King and Twin Peaks, yet the story was a mess. Especially the horrible ending. It's gameplay trailers were short and sweet because the combat was meh in every sense of the word. We never actually saw enough gameplay to judge though since it was cut so much in trailers. 5 years for a half assed game. I'll take a misleading trailer and a fun game, over a trailer that showed very little and got exactly that...very little. 

And hope that MW3 shot isn't at me. As someone who does reviews and keeps getting bitched at for giving shooters low scores, that can't seriously be directed towards me 

Also MW3 won't win. Seeing as no COD has since Modern Warfare 1. At least on any site I visit.


----------



## DedValve (May 19, 2011)

Aww I missed the DmC, crapcom trash talk fest 

I just want to see what Dead Island looks like. It's stupid that they haven't shown any gameplay yet but allow demos to be played by any journalists who ask them. I just want to know if this is truly original and fun, or just an open-world l4dxdead rising.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2011)

But see crazymtf, the difference here is that the trailer for Dead Island has absolutely nothing to do with the setting of the game. The guys that made it outright admitted this and even said they wanted it to be seen independently of the game as its own story. The problem lies that their story was used to advertise a game that has nothing at all to do with it (hell, almost contrasts it) which, given its subject matter, leaves people like me feeling betrayed and disgusted.

It's like a soda company advertising how their future beverage will look like Pepsi and taste like Pepsi but is actually a lemon-lime soda.
Your example is more like them advertising a product that looks and tastes like Pepsi but ends up tasting like Royal Crown. Same cola concept, its issue just lies with its perceived quality.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Except it failed to deliver a well told story. Inspiration from Stephen King and Twin Peaks, yet the story was a mess. Especially the horrible ending. It's gameplay trailers were short and sweet because the combat was meh in every sense of the word. We never actually saw enough gameplay to judge though since it was cut so much in trailers. 5 years for a half assed game. I'll take a misleading trailer and a fun game, over a trailer that showed very little and got exactly that...very little.



Gameplay was the best of any survival horror game to date unless people want to go back to the era of fixed-cameras and control schemes that change sporadically based on that. I'm sorry you couldn't get into the story and Sam Lake's writing, which were pretty straight-forward in comparison to Stephen King's amnesiac way of dealing with story progression and development.




> And hope that MW3 shot isn't at me. As someone who does reviews and keeps getting bitched at for giving shooters low scores, that can't seriously be directed towards me
> 
> Also MW3 won't win. Seeing as no COD has since Modern Warfare 1. At least on any site I visit.



It's directed at the general public who don't really care as much to try and expand beyond the typical and just want to play it safe. People who trash on games that try something new instead of going for knowing what will sell. Are they good games? Maybe, maybe not. Doesn't mean they shouldn't be commended for at least not shoveling out another generic sandbox game where the story becomes so diluted that beating up random people you come across is more engaging, or military first-person shooters. Really?! I get to go to RUSSIA this time? Oh my, Activision, you _spoil_ me. Alan Wake may have not delivered to some people, but they at least tried instead of doing the same rehash that companies like Activision and even Ubisoft are now doing. Just because _you_ didn't like it and didn't get it doesn't mean there aren't people that did.

But when games like Black Ops sell almost six million units in a day where it takes a title like Mass Effect 2 over a week to just reach one million (even on just one console, but that's still a sixth of the sales in seven times the time - console differences be damned. It's also a number combined sales haven't reached to date, either, with both consoles and PC in mind. My bias aside, I picked that as it WAS a title that got Game of the Year, numerous times... and food for thought: Black Ops on the PS3 alone now has almost 10 million sales, while combined Mass Effect 2 hasn't even hit 3 million yet... and to think, Black Ops came out ten months AFTER ME2 on the 360), it gives them little reason to try something new. No one would be dumb enough to say that game of the year titles trump sales, especially in a MARKET.

In a world where reviewers and fans alike are saying about L.A. Noire, "Yeah, I liked this game but I wish it was more like GTA" is it going to give Rockstar a reason to even bother to try and continue to pursue a mature stance that the populace just doesn't get no matter how much they claim they do? Or, since this is a market, does it just give them more reason to go back to the system that they know works, as it has for years?

It's not just a matter of what the trailer showed versus what the game delivers. It's a matter of what a game delivers in general. There are still going to be games that try something new and unique, or put a different spin on things, or focus on a story or atmosphere over headshots and free-roam. But after a while, what's to stop some of them from slipping into the same habits as TreyArch or Infinity Ward or Sledgehammer now? Hell, anyone who can't see that even the new Resident Evil game is a way for Capcom to try and appeal to the Call of Duty crowd is just deluding themselves.

But maybe I'm some kind of "hipster" if I prefer video games that convey and provoke emotion and thought (and there are still plenty of titles out there that do that while incorporating all the sadistic violence mankind could ask for) instead of blasting NuMetal in the background while beating people to death with a conveniently placed aluminum baseball bat. If it gets me "Oh my God, that's horrifying" conveyance over "DAYUM, THAT BITCH IS HUGE. NOW YOU A DEAD BITCH!" then so be it. But if the game is fun, that's really all that matters.

@DedValve - It wasn't given to "journalists who asked." It was shown at Game Developers Conference.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> But see crazymtf, the difference here is that the trailer for Dead Island has absolutely nothing to do with the setting of the game. The guys that made it outright admitted this and even said they wanted it to be seen independently of the game as its own story. The problem lies that their story was used to advertise a game that has nothing at all to do with it (hell, almost contrasts it) which, given its subject matter, leaves people like me feeling betrayed and disgusted.
> 
> It's like a soda company advertising how their future beverage will look like Pepsi and taste like Pepsi but is actually a lemon-lime soda.
> Your example is more like them advertising a product that looks and tastes like Pepsi but ends up tasting like Royal Crown. Same cola concept, its issue just lies with its perceived quality.


I know. I'm not saying the way they did it was right. I was saying the point of the trailer was to get people interested. Now can understand if you are upset how the game actually plays, but my main point is if it's a fun game it shouldn't matter. If it's a well made game in it's own rights, that's what matters. I can name tons of games where the trailer looked good, but the game sucked. And switch that around aswell. True the style they did it wasn't the best way, since it's going to be so different when you play. However, market wise it was smart. 

@Damon - Difference between this survival horror and what games like Silent Hill and such do is that it throws far to many fights at you. At first I was ok with the combat. Basic, sure, but it was only in short burst. By the end of the game the fights kept coming, and then it got annoying. Cause the combat wasn't very good, making it frustrating to play. 

I got the story, it was just meh. And I'm not a huge fan of Stephen King's work, I'm actually 50/50 on most of his work. However, this game failed to establish characters I actually care about and seem to run out of ideas completely by the end. That was my problem with the story. 

As for the arguement of "new" ideas vs "used/safe" ideas, I agree with you. Trying new things works, sometimes. Assassin Creed 1 tried a lot of new things, it just didn't polish them till the second one rolled around. I feel the same exact feeling with L.A. Noire. It has good ideas, it really does. It just doesn't execute them all as well. The gunplay/chase scenes really needed some work, pacing at times is rough, and the glitches hurt the overall title. However it's something interesting to see games do, and glad it worked. I have a feeling Heavy Rain and L.A. Noire will go down as games that tried something new and either are loved or hated. I Loved, I mean LOVED Heavy Rain. I enjoy L.A. Noire. So I agree new can be good, but not always the "Best". 

Which brings me to my next point. You don't always need to take risk to have an amazing title. Now I'm not sure if your set is cause you like it, or you actually liked Castlevania. That game is a perfect example of taking what's around, combining it, and still making it an amazing title. Despite the bullshit IGN and Gamespot spewed, the game was easily one of my favorite titles of last year. It didn't really add anything new to gaming, at all, but it did so well in executing what was already out there that it came out fucking amazing...IMO of course. So not everything needs to be "new" to be good. Old fashion fun can create a interesting and fun title. 

As for sales, you can't really be bothered with that. Games like Gran whatever the fuck racer sells millions. Tekken, piece of shit fighter, sells millions. I can keep going, sales mean little to titles. Also the argument that these titles sell so we won't get titles like L.A. Noire and Heavy Rain has been used since the PS1 days. And lookie, we just got L.A. Noire and the Heavy Rain creators are working on a new game  Mass Effect 3 is around the corner and Bioware is becoming a bigger company now. So yes even when those COD titels sell and Tekken, and generic racer 101 these unique and new titles still show their faces. 

Back to game of the year. 
Gamespot - Red Dead
G4 - Red Dead
Spike TV - Red Dead
IGN - Mass Effect 2 
Gamerader - 14 editors and not ONE COD mention. Red Dead and Mass Effect 2 chosen over 3 times each. 
Gametrailers - Red Dead

Yeah I don't think COD was mentioned anywhere, at all...

So listen COD has gotten a certain group of people who enjoy shooters. Mostly the online heads who have only 30 minutes a day to play and wanna shoot up some people and go on with the rest of their day. COD really doesn't effect much in terms of creating games now days. Other then some developers trying to uses features of COD, but usually they are good. Perks were a neat thing in COD, so I urge them to implant those features and such. I love set pieces as well so seeing them in first person shooters is def a plus. If COD makes that more common, more power to em. I actually enjoy the COD for their simply entertaining single players. I don't buy them cause I really don't like playing online. However, to go through a fun and entertaining single player works for me in that type of shooter. I'll take that over a shitty shooter. COD would never win a game of the year award from me though. Just not a all around amazing package to me in the shooting genre. I'm more of a Halo/Counter Strike guy. 

Anyway I understand where you are coming from. I'm just stating that games don't need to be new all the time. It's nice to get unique games all the time. And I commend the developers for trying something new. I also like to thank developers who put their work into something that may be similar but amped up to the point I'm loving almost every minute of it. Uncharted 2, Mass Effect 2, Castlevania, Darksiders, I mean I could go on. These games don't take HUGE risk but they deliver in ways that even those Unique titles fail to capture. Being as fucking fun as possible. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Saying MW3 will be "game of the year" was a mistake on my part but my previous statement still stands. As you pointed out, this is all a market. And although not everyone is in it just to make money we have to take into consideration the fact that some companies WANT to make money and sometimes they have to take that step to make money. And when it comes down to that, which would seem more appealing - especially to a publisher... a game that got game of the year, but only sold three million across all platforms in a year and a half... or the game that sold ten million on just one in that same amount of time?

At the risk of contradicting myself, no. Not every game needs to be new. But new territory isn't going to be crossed when too many prefer to keep it safe and the fans, and the sales, don't indicate otherwise. And if you think about it, it's stuff like this that _is_ effecting games. It's awfully convenient that Mass Effect 2 shot up past it's predecessor when it dumbed down the main RPG mechanics and made it more focused on being a third-person shooter. They were just lucky/skilled enough to have excellent writing to go along with it. Dragon Age II "consolized" itself and focused more on the fast-paced action than the real RPG gameplay since they're trying to appeal to the larger group of people, not "try something new," to the point that even BioWare's typical gameplay mechanics and writing didn't help matters at all.

Some titles, though, do take that risk by taking their normal audience and throwing them out of an element. Mass Effect and BioWare's previous titles had been pretty RPG-heavy, but with Mass Effect 2 they watered that down and pumped up the action. There's no argument that anyone who's played a Castlevania game wouldn't be comfortable with a 3D game with that title - especially a reboot of all things. L.A. Noire, again, left typical Rockstar fans scratching their head going "Where's the mayhem? Where's the violence? Where's a disease female to beat with a blunt object?" Titles like that DID take a risk because in a way they're isolating the fanbase they've acquired (and in some cases, yes, it worked).


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

True at times they streamline games, but it isn't always a bad thing. Yes Mass Effect took away the huge inventory and some RPG features but replaced it with a GOOD shooting system and WORKABLE cover system. So yes sometimes they take the risk when taking out features, but if it's for the better, that's fine. 

As for the other games taking the risk. 3D Castlevania games have been coming out since PS1? Ps2? It's just this one was actually good. I had more fun with this one then any of the previous Castlevania games, counting 2D ones. With L.A. Noire I already covered it. It's partly because it's published by Rockstar that it's getting the attention it is. It's created by the people who made Driver. yes Driver. Fucking DRIVER...If someone told me the creators of Driver were creating a game like L.A. Noire I'd laugh at them. 

So yes you are saying people are bitching about L.A. Noire, but do you remember the backlash GTA4 got? Maybe not by critics, but by fans. The game was hated on by just about all the internet. Yet GTA4 sold well, and we will be getting a GTA5. Do you believe because L.A. Noire isn't getting 9.5/10 that it won't be a big seller for Rockstar? This game is by the Driver creators. They'd be happy if L.A. Noire sold 1 Million. Rockstar knows it's money bags are in GTA series. So I doubt they'll let the creative team of L.A. Noire stop creating games. Plus L.A. Noire isn't a perfect game, it needs fixing anyway. 

The risk of doing something different for the series is a bit different then the risk of putting brand new gameplay elements in the game. I meant gameplay elements more so then taking a risk with a establish franchise like DMC, Resident Evil, or Castlevania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Madden should be series of the decade going by sales...just sales


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Despite my love for ME2, and as someone who's also played games that have been using the cover system better, I will be the first to admit that ME2's cover system isn't as "workable" as some people like to believe (something I'm glad they're working on for ME3).

Wasn't there even a 3D Castlevania title for N64 or something as well? I didn't keep up with the series as much because... fuck man... you can only watch someone's great, great, great, great, great, great grandson kill Dracula for the umpteenth time so many times. Especially when most of the characters were so bland that I struggled to believe this was really Konami working on the game (thank GOD for Kojima's hand in Lords of Shadow).

No, I don't really remember the backlash of GTAIV (because all I knew of were my friends and people I know telling me to get it because it's the best Rockstar game ever and how it's perfect and Rockstar has made the best game in the world and like oh my God, you play as an Eastern European guy now! And God, I wish I was making it up that those were selling points they tried to tell me). I don't, in general, get into Rockstar games - especially the Grand Theft Auto series. My point is not that it's not getting good scores (last I saw, it WAS getting good scores - a handful of perfect scores at that). My point is the first thing I see mentioned everywhere is "this isn't a typical Rockstar game" or "it's not like Rockstar" which could very well set off a certain group base (and at the same time bring IN a certain base, like myself) that don't get it on the first day and wait to see what other people think.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Madden should be series of the decade going by sales...just sales



Madden NFL 2011 has less than half the sales of Black Ops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Madden NFL 2011 has less than half the sales of Black Ops.



But whom had an overall better 2001-2010 with sells? Madden series or Black ops something or other?


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But whom had an overall better 2001-2010 with sells? Madden series or Black ops something or other?



Then we should say who did better, Madden series or Call of Duty series?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Then we should say who did better, Madden series or Call of Duty series?



Battle of the series who made minimal tweaks to their formulas and sold a bunch? Let me check sales and I will be back with you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

OK kind of hard to calculate after a quick look. Both over 3 billion in retail, but madden sold 85 million copies as a whole while call of duty has sold 55 million. I have to check 2001 madden to 2011 sells for madden.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

And Pokemon wins it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And Pokemon wins it.



Pokemon has been banned from this competition for literally being crooks.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

I can't hear you.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Despite my love for ME2, and as someone who's also played games that have been using the cover system better, I will be the first to admit that ME2's cover system isn't as "workable" as some people like to believe (something I'm glad they're working on for ME3).
> 
> Wasn't there even a 3D Castlevania title for N64 or something as well? I didn't keep up with the series as much because... fuck man... you can only watch someone's great, great, great, great, great, great grandson kill Dracula for the umpteenth time so many times. Especially when most of the characters were so bland that I struggled to believe this was really Konami working on the game (thank GOD for Kojima's hand in Lords of Shadow).
> 
> No, I don't really remember the backlash of GTAIV (because all I knew of were my friends and people I know telling me to get it because it's the best Rockstar game ever and how it's perfect and Rockstar has made the best game in the world and like oh my God, you play as an Eastern European guy now! And God, I wish I was making it up that those were selling points they tried to tell me). I don't, in general, get into Rockstar games - especially the Grand Theft Auto series. My point is not that it's not getting good scores (last I saw, it WAS getting good scores - a handful of perfect scores at that). My point is the first thing I see mentioned everywhere is "this isn't a typical Rockstar game" or "it's not like Rockstar" which could very well set off a certain group base (and at the same time bring IN a certain base, like myself) that don't get it on the first day and wait to see what other people think.



Well when I said workable cover system, I just meant compared to ME1 lol 

I agree on castlevania. My real worry was the team behind it was the team behind Jericho. And while I enjoyed that game, it was basically meh in production values. We can see the huge upgrade this team went through. Plus I talked to the creator once put my review out, he's a cool guy 

As for that Rockstar thingy, like said it's a double edged sword. Some people swore off Rockstar games, despite them being pretty well made for the most part, especially last gen. So L.A. Noire had a disadvantage. Then again on the flip side it's something new that might get new fans intrigued. Really could go either way.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

I have a feeling that pokemon will still rape our wallets for the next 10 years.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Pokemon is immortal, it's like an introduction into the world of gaming for most kids.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 19, 2011)

I'd really like to hear something on Spec Ops: The Line. Looks like a fresh new shooter, Also Gow3 and Battlefield3 and maybe something new Gears is coming to a close so I need a new fav game.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

>Implying Gears is actually finished.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2011)

When is the EA press conference???


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 24, 2011)

Sony Press Conference has been said to be 5 hours long...


Holy crap, I am going to have a hell of a time at that conference


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sony Press Conference has been said to be 5 hours long...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I am going to have a hell of a time at that conference


 wtf? O_o no way in hell I am watching that...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

But you will watch parts of it.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

I'm only watching Nintendo's one this year. We already know everything that's happening in the other two - Sony will apologise for the PSN outage, flaunt some figures and whatever new stuff they've got planned for the service, show off Uncharted 3, Resistance 3 and a few other games, then show some NGP footage of games we've already seen. Microsoft already told everyone that this E3 is all about Kinect for them, so that's an automatic pass.

Aside from the fact Nintendo is officially announcing a brand new console for the second year in a row, they're going to be showing new trailers for 3DS games we haven't heard of yet or haven't yet seen in motion (Beyond the Labyrinth, pleeeaaaase!) as well as release dates for games we already know about and trailers for whatever they've got lined up for the Caf?.

Yeah, Nintendo's going to steal the show. Again.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2011)

And don't forget the playable demos for the Wii 2.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sony Press Conference has been said to be 5 hours long...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I am going to have a hell of a time at that conference



Are they going to spend all that time apologizing?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Are they going to spend all that time apologizing?



Or you know...start trying again? Seriously they became way to arrogant after the success of the PS and especially PS2....they coasted on the PS3...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Nintendo has already won E3, I'm mostly just looking forward to seeing what they got prepared for us. 

---

5 hour conference? So I guess I'll be falling asleep for the second year in a row during a Sony conference.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2011)

... so... When is EA's press conference?


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nintendo has already won E3, I'm mostly just looking forward to seeing what they got prepared for us.
> 
> ---
> 
> 5 hour conference? So I guess I'll be falling asleep for the second year in a row during a Sony conference.



Nintendo only wins E3 if I see the words "Not region locked"


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

I really hope this E3 contains no mention of Kinect or Move. And Wtf does Sony plan to talk about for 5 hours? An apology for PSN shouldn't last more than 20 mins for one. They better not screen 2 hours of random game montages with the same games over and over, they did that last year (maybe year before) and it was shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> Nintendo only wins E3 if I see the words "*Not region locked"*



Thanks for bringing me back to reality.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2011)

> I really hope this E3 contains no mention of Kinect or Move.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

What's so funny?


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I really hope this E3 contains no mention of Kinect or Move. And Wtf does Sony plan to talk about for 5 hours? An apology for PSN shouldn't last more than 20 mins for one. They better not screen 2 hours of random game montages with the same games over and over, they did that last year (maybe year before) and it was shit.



I will be surprised if Kinect doesnt take most of the time on MS' conference.
Its selling for them, so they're going with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2011)

Kinect? Move? old news...They will introduce the Kinext and Move2


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Really looking forwards to watching all of the conferences this year...


the Xbox 360 is lacking in the exclusives department, though I would be ok if we got a $100 price drop.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... so... When is EA's press conference?



Spike TV on Monday, June 6th at 3:30 PM ET or 12:30 PM PT. US time.


----------



## Memos (May 26, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... so... When is EA's press conference?



Spike TV on Monday, June 6th at 3:30 PM ET or 12:30 PM PT. US time.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2011)

Memos said:


> Spike TV on Monday, June 6th at 3:30 PM ET or 12:30 PM PT. US time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2011)

yeah thats memos for you...


anyway is G4 the only channel we can watch E3 coverage on?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yeah thats memos for you...
> 
> 
> anyway is G4 the only channel we can watch E3 coverage on?



I think Gamespot has a guy roaming around with a camera taking in requests where to go. But thats just a guess


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 27, 2011)

I remember watching live feed on a website last time for one of them. Pretty sure it was Gamespot

Though I usually watch it on G4. 

I'll only be watching Nintendo's conference out of the console makers conferences.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

1 more week. My body is ready.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 31, 2011)

My body is ready because I'm wearing a Zelda set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> My body is ready because I'm wearing a Zelda set.



Don't boguard all the Masks.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't boguard all the Masks.


All your masks are belong to us.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Btw leaked info on the Press Conferences

Sony - 

Microsoft - 

So far Sony is looking to be very promising, Microsoft on the other hand.....


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster by Double Fine. Do want.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Lol! Gran Turismo for NGP? Lets take a guess on how many years it is going to take for it to be released.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

LOL Sesame Street. Oh Microsoft


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2011)

Not too excited about the Microsoft conference after seeing that list. :33


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> LOL Sesame Street. Oh Microsoft





> Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster by Double Fine





> Once Upon a Monster by Double Fine





> a Monster by Double Fine





> Double Fine



Game is going to be great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Sony's list looks good


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm So I'm taking in requests for which booths to go to that are worthwhile, since Im pretty much planning to go to at most 4 booths... Im not open minded but I will go to other booths as long as someone suggests me it ....


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

^ Go play Sesame Street.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol! Gran Turismo for NGP? Lets take a guess on how many years it is going to take for it to be released.



 oh what you cant't wait 5 years?



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm So I'm taking in requests for which booths to go to that are worthwhile, since Im pretty much planning to go to at most 4 booths... Im not open minded but I will go to other booths as long as someone suggests me it ....



Resident evil
GTA
FF XIII versus....if its there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Resident evil
> GTA
> FF XIII versus....if its there.



Already had Capcom and Square Enix on my list. I might go check out Rockstar for GTA and the so called "Agent" game


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> oh what you cant't wait 5 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean 10 years.


----------



## Prototype (May 31, 2011)

I'm having high hopes that the Kirby game Nintendo plans on releasing will be more akin to previous games, than Epic Yarn was.

I'm more interested in the Nintendo conference this year than anything, really. That can change, though, rather quickly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ Go play Sesame Street.


----------



## The Boss (May 31, 2011)

Oh god oh god.. ME3 news on Monday. This is all I care about. Everything else is small time. My body is ready.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

For those who have a PS3, you can view the whole Sony Press Conference and attend the Sony booth through Playstation home


Nice job Sony, looks like your slowly gaining your consumer's trust back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

nice.. i will be sure to check it out.. atleast the NGP model..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For those who have a PS3, you can view the whole Sony Press Conference and attend the Sony booth through Playstation home
> 
> 
> Nice job Sony, looks like your slowly gaining your consumer's trust back



hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Alpha (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorta hoping for a new heavy rain...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Sorta hoping for a new heavy rain...



we need a adultery storyline heavy rain game.. 

that would fuckin sell


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For those who have a PS3, you can view the whole Sony Press Conference and attend the Sony booth through Playstation home
> 
> 
> Nice job Sony, looks like your slowly gaining your consumer's trust back



Woah, no joke? That's pretty damn nifty. Guess I'm gonna be booting up my PS3 to see how it goes.

Hope it's not screen freezingly crowded.


----------



## Helix (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Btw leaked info on the Press Conferences
> 
> Sony -
> 
> ...



Sony has so many sequels that I really don't care about. Twisted Metal is the only game I am interested in, but I am disappointed in the direction they are taking it. The Last Guardian and FFvXIII might be nice, but I am not holding my breath for them to show up. I hope there are at least some new IPs out there besides the Agent.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

New Syphon Filter game supposedly going to be announced at the Sony Press Conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New Syphon Filter game supposedly going to be announced at the Sony Press Conference



gotta check this out 

never played the ps2 version though..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone has been naughty and leaked Deus Ex: Human Revolution on the nut.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Someone has been naughty and leaked Deus Ex: Human Revolution on the nut.



It's basically just the preview build. So it's not much different to a demo.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

Why are all these trailers coming out _before_ E3, completely spoils it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's basically just the preview build. So it's not much different to a demo.


Not really. The leaked alpha build contains first 12 hours of story/gameplay in it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Not really. The leaked alpha build contains first 12 hours of story/gameplay in it.



Which is the preview build, as in the build from E3 which is a demo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 1, 2011)

A new Turtle Beach headset.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 2, 2011)

When is Nintendo's show? That's going to be the shit this year. I'm also looking forward to some Fallout stuff. Hopefully Fallout 4 will be announced.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably too soon, they have Skyrim coming up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> When is Nintendo's show? That's going to be the shit this year. I'm also looking forward to some Fallout stuff. Hopefully Fallout 4 will be announced.



Fallout 4...but if they announce that its gonna be like a couple of years down the road at the least.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

@ Forza 4 teasing video.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

not sure where to put this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC2atrPuiAY&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> When is Nintendo's show? That's going to be the shit this year. I'm also looking forward to some Fallout stuff. Hopefully Fallout 4 will be announced.




Fallout 4 with Skyrim's tech?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 2, 2011)

I could see a Fallout 4 announcement being _possible_, but I wouldn't put money on it happening.  And even then, it would definitely only be an announcement that tells us it's going to happen sometime.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New Syphon Filter game supposedly going to be announced at the Sony Press Conference


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

MAKE IT FUCKING HAPPEN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


>



But where is Squeenix and capcom?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2011)

I am very interested in Bastion. What a beautiful game. The style being what I like from things like Muramatsu or Spiral Knights with the lovely colors. Just makes me happy to look at it. Game sounds pretty interesting with the different weapons and choices to be made as well. :3


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But where is Squeenix and capcom?



add them??????????


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, the trailer for Prey 2 was amazing. If it was a movie I'm sold. Never played the first so I don't have any idea what to expect aside from that. And back to something with lovely art of a different sort, I'm very interested in Journey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For those who have a PS3, you can view the whole Sony Press Conference and attend the Sony booth through Playstation home
> 
> 
> Nice job Sony, looks like your slowly gaining your consumer's trust back



Stylin'.

Now I just need to figure out what time in Australia the Sony Press Conference will be 

please not 4am please not 4am please not 4am


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2011)

Just saw the Konami pre-E3 show.. 

thoughts:-
-First thing that really got me hooked was NeverDead, sounds like fun, definitely tracking it.. new silent hill game also looks good, though i stopped caring after SH3.. PES looks the same.. HD remastered games are nice, and i might get ZOE, since i never played it.. Transfarring maybe a good concept though I wouldn't want to ruin awesome moments that i can get with full graphical potential in a PSP.. 
*Games Tracking*: NeverDead,PES2012,Zone Of the Enders.
*Grade*: B-


----------



## Awesome (Jun 3, 2011)

Peace walker for the ps3 is a fantastic idea because I gave up on the game altogether because aiming on the psp is so horrid.


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But where is Squeenix and capcom?



They don't have press conferences.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

how long till actual E3?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

4 more days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

so not fast enough...


----------



## Draffut (Jun 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But where is Squeenix and capcom?



Who cares?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MZz-nPLzTU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Who cares?



mmmmmeeeeeee!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 4, 2011)

Was able to get my one day off next week as Tuesday. My body is ready and so is my schedule


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Stylin'.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what time in Australia the Sony Press Conference will be
> 
> please not 4am please not 4am please not 4am



Tuesday morning for Australia. Exact time I do not know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

were it the day of the press conference, how soon from right now would it be?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2011)

So far got all the trailers I could find on E3 in my article. Incase you missed any trailers for games you like click below. Looking for more, any games I've missed with new trailers please tell me!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

COME ON GUYS E3 IS IN 3-4 DAYS! GET FUCKING CRAZY!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

dae don't force your uncultured desires on we good and mannered folk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck that, E3 is near and its a time for gamers everywhere to lose their fucking minds with joy.


----------



## Helix (Jun 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> COME ON GUYS E3 IS IN 3-4 DAYS! GET FUCKING CRAZY!



More like tomorrow.


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2011)

Waiiiit!

It's tommorow!?


----------



## Helix (Jun 5, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Waiiiit!
> 
> It's tommorow!?





Schedule on the right. Tomorrow will be a doozy.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh, I don't wanna be up that early to watch Nintendo's conference.....

But I will be.  No way in hell am I missing it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2011)

Reposting from the Blender:



Shodai said:


> Latest rumours/speculation is that the new Nintendo console will simply be called "Nintendo". (via gameinformer). I hope it's true, that's bloody hilarious





Damon Baird said:


> THAT'S IT, MAN. GAME OVER, MAN! GAME OVER!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE GOING TO DO NOW? WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO?
> 
> ...






Damon Baird said:


> MY BODY IS READY!!!



Are your bodies ready?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2011)

Source, btw:



			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> Well, we're pretty damn sure that Nintendo's next console isn't called "Beem," but what if Nintendo were crazy enough to not give it a name at all and just call it simply "Nintendo"?
> 
> That's the latest rumor floated by Game Informer, the same outlet that published the first story with rumored details on Nintendo's follow up to the Wii. Instead of Wii 2, Wii HD, Project Cafe or Four GameCubes Duct Taped Together, Nintendo may just go with Nintendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziko (Jun 5, 2011)

> We'll known for sure (at least I hope) this Tuesday, when Nintendo holds it's E3 2011 keynote.



Anyone remember the announcement of the console Nintendo Revolution?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2011)

Picked up my pass today and got a bunch of 3DS streetpass hits of people playing unreleased games.  IT HAS BEGUN!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2011)

If the console is simply called Nintendo I would like it, has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry Im a little confused 

Which company is schedule which day? I REALLY dont want to miss this.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2011)

Microsoft and Sony have conferences tomorrow and Nintnedo has its conference on Tuesday.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll post while im at the Sony conference. Kevin Butler to commit seppuku for all their transgressions.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Kevin Butler to commit seppuku for all their transgressions.



Too much to hope for.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck shit... TOMORROW. MY BODY IS READY. BRING IT.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo is Tuesday. I guess the folks at Nintendo have enough honor to give Sony and Microsoft a shot before Nintendo blows the underpants off of everyone who watches their show.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

What time does the sony conference starts in eastern time?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

8:00 PM                      .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

That's funny, don't conference usually starts at around 10-12 pm? Then when is the Microsoft's?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Sony Conference
>3 hours of apologies and charts

>Microsoft Conference
>3 hours of Kinect

>Nintendo Conference
>2 minutes showing new console, two hours and 58 minutes cleaning up the BLOWN MINDS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> That's funny, don't conference usually starts at around 10-12 pm? Then when is the Microsoft's?



12:30pm EST.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's IGN's schedule of content:



> *Monday, June 6th*
> 
> _    Microsoft Press Conference | 9:30am
> Electronic Arts Press Conference | 12:30pm
> ...



All times are Pacific times so account accordingly (add three hours for Eastern)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Sony Conference
> >3 hours of apologies and charts
> 
> >Microsoft Conference
> ...



Sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't i can catch to up to sony's... but i will definitely catch nintendo's.. and thats what really matters anyways


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

3:20 PM PST on Wednesday... I am ready.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Tekken x Street Fighter will be better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty sure it's sometime tomorrow morning for me.

Gonna be good


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Tekken x Street Fighter will be better.



I prefer Tekken's style of play than the Street Fighter games, but I can't resist not going for both games.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Get ready for this thread  count to double during the week.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 6, 2011)

Get ready for the massive amounts of these emotes.




They were overused last E3 lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to miss the majority of the conferences due to having a life (get a job you nerds! ) but I can catch some of the earlier stuff when it airs on G4. 

Nintendo conference is scheduled for tomorrow morning (Eastern time) so that's all that matters.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 6, 2011)

Sad thing is that I can only watch Sony's apolog... conference live.

Damned 8 hours difference.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

3 hours....3 hours...


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to watch all conferences live, just means I'll be losing some sleep because they are on at midnight for me


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Got the day of work! TIME TO PARTY. OH EEM GEE! ME3!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

3 hours to go before absolute shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect 2.0 is coming, can't wait!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

its sad. I have always had friends who nuthugged xbox, so when i get playstation and tell them xbox is going to suck ass in 2 years, and i am right, cuz all they have is kinect, its sad, its one of those, hey, I win the argument, but they cant play any games lol


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope they announce Fallout4... but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm at expecting at least one little smart ass/jab comment about Sony's failure with PSN.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

last year this place was so busy i dont think this year it will be the same


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I have fucking finals this week 

At least none of them are today or tomorrow though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a shame Sony has to wait until the end to go "I swear, we still have good stuff... honest!"

Only to find out LulzSec has hijacked their conference.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

So, everything of Microsoft's has been leaked because of their own stupidity


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4? Figures. 

Mmmmm that Dance Central 2 is hype!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4....:galaticryoma


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF! The nintendo server has been hacked!


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF! The nintendo server has been hacked!



Wrong thread?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

"We're not targeting Nintendo," the group said. "We like the N64 too much; we sincerely hope Nintendo plugs the gap." 



The fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Some people need to learn to read.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

The conferences today should be amusing. I can't wait for Nintendo's conference tomorrow.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

FINISH THE FIGHT...AGAIN


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> FINISH THE FIGHT...AGAIN



AND AGAIN! **


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds amazing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, haha, that conference is shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, we knew of the Halo remake...but did MS really have to out their only secret?

There's also reports of .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

LMAO! More Halo. Waiting to see the trailer.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Man, we knew of the Halo remake...but did MS really have to out their only secret?
> 
> There's also reports of .



lol and people complain when Nintendo does this as if Sony and Microsoft aren't guilty of the same thing.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Man, we knew of the Halo remake...but did MS really have to out their only secret?



It wouldn't be an Xbox conference without them leaking nearly everything


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

it is getting old having only remakes with every single damn company, sad


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Microsoft
>Only secret

LOLWUT? Since when did Microsoft have ANY secrets?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Funniest thing about that article, though?

That they say the hacking incident is over.

>Sony just got hacked again today


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Microsoft
> >Only secret
> 
> LOLWUT? Since when did Microsoft have ANY secrets?



We didn't have an idea about Halo 4 being made until today. We thought they would _eventually_ make it, but many assumed the big Halo title was the remake.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

People have been touting Halo 4, God of War 4, Resident Evil 6, and Metal Gear Solid 5 as "good possibilities" for AT LEAST two months.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man now I am looking at you Nintendo .... I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

i love halo though, only game i truly like on the xbox


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Touch-Screen Controller Confirmed:



> After months of speculation regarding the specifics of Nintendo's next console, codenamed Project Cafe, we finally have confirmation as to the nature of the controller.
> 
> According to Japanese site Nikkei, Project Cafe's controller will be sporting a six-inch touch screen. It will also come with a built-in camera and rechargeable battery and will allow users tablet-like control of games. The site also stated that the console should drop in mid-2012.
> 
> This is only the first of what should be a flood of details coming out of E3 regarding the Wii's successor. More details will most certainly come out of Nintendo's E3 conference Tuesday, so stay tuned to IGN's Wii page for all the latest. In the meantime, refresh yourself on everything we know about Project Cafe..


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

A mid-2012 release sounds pretty good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

a year from now, i will save up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I told my Friend about Halo situation right now and he said.  Six halo in one Generation, they are milking like Nintendo.. And I said how about Sony? GoW? he said Only 3 games and the PSP games were not make by the same company. I did smh after and said sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey what's the stream everyone is watching for info? Or is it an updating site? Link plz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Hey what's the stream everyone is watching for info? Or is it an updating site? Link plz


 I am going to watch MS stuff in here.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 6, 2011)

any conference started?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden III looks typical. I'm sure people will eat it up.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Hey what's the stream everyone is watching for info? Or is it an updating site? Link plz



I'm waiting for this stream to go online.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

And Saints Row 3 looks like a PS2 game but the gameplay looks fucking hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Figures. The only worthwhile THQ game won't be shown until the next VGA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

saints row 3 looks nice. I hope GTA is announced...please announce.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Gameplay looked fun but dear God, it made me feel like we were in the early 2000s.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Ninja Gaiden III looks typical. I'm sure people will eat it up.



Never got past the middle part of the second game.  It was the same game all over again and the story just didn't keep me interested.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

EF, NG3 looks exactly the same. So fans should love it.

And the dubbing is the worst I've EVER seen in a game.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> saints row 3 looks nice. I hope GTA is announced...please announce.



It'll probably be one of the most talked about title for the Wii 2 if it is announced.  :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder why Nintendo is always in the second day of E3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Gameplay looked fun but dear God, it made me feel like we were in the early 2000s.



well...welcome back!



Eternal Fail said:


> It'll probably be one of the most talked about title for the Wii 2 if it is announced.  :ho



oh you and your Nintendo backing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Because Nintendo doesn't want to overshadow everyone.

Durr.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeeees, I am ready for some excitement, and hopefully, some lulz.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

NOBODY CARES ABOUT RESISTENCE 3!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> EF, NG3 looks exactly the same. So fans should love it.
> 
> And the dubbing is the worst I've EVER seen in a game.



Too much of the same thing isn't good.  At least Zelda games introduce new mechanics with every game that keeps things fresh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance 3 was at least the best thing they've shown so far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Resistance 3 was at least the best thing they've shown so far.



Yeah...that means it is still early in the show. But Its still no Gears of War....or Killzone3...hhhmm...something about these 3 games are kind of....familiar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Satoru Iwata guest tweeting on Nintendo of America's Twitter account*

#NintE3ndo President Satoru Iwata sending you greetings from #E3. I’ll be here guest tweeting this week only. #IwataSays



Iwata is going to be trolling us. >.>


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Still can't believe THQ isn't even showing their only good game at E3. Waiting until VGAs of all fucking things.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wonder why Nintendo is always in the second day of E3.



Because it's actually the first day the convention center is open?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

has started the stream.. just a couple more mins till the conference.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

So besides these streams I'm waiting on(thanks again) are u guys reading info off a site too?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because it's actually the first day the convention center is open?


 hmm that fact didn't crossed my mind.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Satoru Iwata guest tweeting on Nintendo of America's Twitter account*
> 
> #NintE3ndo President Satoru Iwata sending you greetings from #E3. I’ll be here guest tweeting this week only. #IwataSays
> 
> ...



Hopefully he pokes fun at the other conferences, that'll be amusing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Insanely Twisted Shadow Project looks really cool. Must be the same people that did Limbo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Still can't believe THQ isn't even showing their only good game at E3. Waiting until VGAs of all fucking things.



THQ knows what its doing....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

only 5 minutes until kinect shitfest.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

One more day till nintendo conference


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> only 5 minutes until kinect shitfest.



Get hype, it's going to be amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

HOW EXCITING!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is all about this: lol


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

It's starting, disaster imminent.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF is up with dramatic music?


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

So guys...Halo 4 has been announced.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's starting, disaster imminent.



Time to see what circus act they have prepared.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Opening with a third party game. 

Please reconnect controller.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

MICROSOFT PRESS CONFERENCE IM EXCITED AS FFFFFFFF


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Owned by reconnect controller.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Controller fail.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Modern Warfare 3

Lol

AND LOL. PLEASE RECONNECT CONTROLLER.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Opening with a third party game.


 didn't they do that last year? I don't remember.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Kicking up with Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Opening with a third party game.
> 
> Please reconnect controller.



Would you prefer them open with Star Wars Kinect?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat scenery


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Microsoft, already bringing the laughs with controller shenanigans.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Controller incident was planned


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty difficult checkpoint to reach.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I ain't gonna lie. Shit looks hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is all about this: lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet he isn't even actually playing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Controller incident was planned


 Nintendo revenged from last year?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

If i'm going to play a game under water, it should be Ecco.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

It's so preetty.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> Controller incident was planned



Obviously so.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

The cityscape did look pretty cool.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, the game looks beautiful if nothing else. I'm not sure what I make of the actual game play though. Nothing overly impressive there.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

In the interest of time, we are skipping straight to the Nintendo conference :33


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

We get it, Call of Duty MW 3 is awesome. Can't we move on to important things? Like good games for example.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Was that a grenade launcher in slow motion??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> We get it, Call of Duty MW 3 is awesome. Can't we move on to important things? Like good games for example.


 this...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop complaining guys.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Stop complaining guys.



This. Especially when you know every Xbox owner is gonna buy the new MW3 anyways.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Four days
>Ten hours each

"WAAAH, STOP TAKING TEN MINUTES FOR A GAME I DON'T LIKE, WAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Stop complaining guys.



That'll only happen if the Nintendo conference is good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Not impressed, maybe I expected more.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone else hear sound glitches?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh, looks like Battlefield 3 is going to be much more better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok it looks nice....but come now...its somethingw e have already played but looks even more prettier. Next!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Does anyone else hear sound glitches?



Thought it was my feed fucking up, but yeah I heard it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy, don't like him


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Felix said:


> Activision has to show MW3 on Xbox 360 because at least the online will work there



BAZINGA    !


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect time yet!? pek


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FFFF... IS THAT TOMB RAIDER? ARE THEY SHOWING TOMB RAIDER?!!!!

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh boy something I have my eye on.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY TOMB RAIDER!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit lol. XD


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

LMAO! Tom Raider.  Bitch is always screaming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING OUTSTANDING

FUCKING.
OUT.
STANDING.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope at least half an hour in they show something I care about.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't wanna sound like a party crasher but is there really a point in showing multiplatform games in a conference dedicated to the Xbox360.

My E3 window is minimized, I'm hearing a girl cumming in the background, what the hell is it?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmmm those moans/screams.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

The Tomb Raider girl doesn't look as hot as the previous ones.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

So much moaning.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait, it's started already? It's not supposed to come on G4 untill 3 today. Where's it being shown at?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Well there is a welcome surprise. Why does Laura sound like such a whiny bitch though? More than usual I mean.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't stand all that moaning in this.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>Moaning 
>Some guy attempts rape

This game is kinda cool.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

So these were moans of fear? Fuck it, I did get kinda turned on.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Wait, it's started already? It's not supposed to come on G4 untill 3 today. Where's it being shown at?



You can just go to ign to watch it, stream works perfectly fine.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Womb Raider judging by all these moans, damn gurllll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok I do want new Tomb Raider


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't stand all that moaning in this.



Take that back.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Take that back.



Never. Bitch needs to man up.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

No one's gonna want to play a game where she never fucking shuts up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

So far is cool but the moaning is lol


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what the reactions were in the recording studio when they did this game.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe I should put down the sound. Seems like I'm watching a porn...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

It looked interesting, but I gotta admit the moans were so distracting.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

The game is looking good


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You can just go to ign to watch it, stream works perfectly fine.



Ah, now wonder. I was starting to trip. Thanks. 

New Tomb Raider .


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

So fucking awesome. I my God.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty much this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

and after Tomb Raider coolness...EA Sport. <_<


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

EA sports. 

<doesn't give a darn.

Tomb Raider looked great.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomb Raider, for the fist time in a very long time. Looked very impressive.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

> EA Sports



NOPE         **


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> I wonder what the reactions were in the recording studio when they did this game.



Voice Actor: So you just want me to moan?
Director: Yeah just moan like you're having great sex
Voice Actor: But isn't tha-
Director: JUST DO IT!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

EA SPORTS with Kinect, get hype! 

Not really.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys I am sure they will change that part. But i do not find it as bad as some of ya. Or annoying.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

MASS EFFECT MUTHA FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT 3!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

HERE IT COMES

MASS EFFECT KINNECT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

MASS EFFECT 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Guys I am sure they will change that part. But i do not find it as bad as some of ya. Or annoying.


 I actually find it pretty hot.

Mass Effect 3 now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

He mentioned ME3, thats a plus.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Yet another thing I do not care about.



You don't care about Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

..Yet another thing I do not care about.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got online and missed Tomb Raider.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

LMAO! Choices with consequence.  

AND VOICE RECOGNITION FOR ME3?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Goofy Titan

>Doesn't like good games


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh all the connection with Kinect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh boy, I dunno what to say to that. lol


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 6, 2011)

mass affect!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Mass Effect. 



Disciple Bellic said:


> Voice Actor: So you just want me to moan?
> Director: Yeah just moan like you're having great sex
> Voice Actor: But isn't tha-
> Director: JUST DO IT!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MORDIN SOLUS!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT ROLE PLAY.


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool! holy shit!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Voice commands? hmmm


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GOD! THAT GAME PLAY WITH VOICE! Sort of want. :33


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

caught tomb raider on Spike, was there anything before that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Goofy Titan
> 
> >Doesn't like good games



Because I don't like linear shooters (MW3), linear adventure games (TR), and shooters with dialog trees (ME3)?

I'd like that they show a game that doesn't look like more of the same.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

LIARIA SINGULARITY


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Get this boy a JRPG.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> caught tomb raider on Spike, was there anything before that?



Just Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> caught tomb raider on Spike, was there anything before that?



No. Unless you count Modern Warfare 3 as something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon?


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

GARRUS, Concussion shot.

Calibrations ? yes right away shepard.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa.... nice trailer.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

More modern combat shooters. Nice opera music though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Get this boy a JRPG.



>Implying I think JRPGs are any better.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought that trailer was army of Two for a second.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Whoa.... nice trailer.


 Yeah nice trailer indeed.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

YES YES GHOST RECOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNn


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

I recognize that accent. He's french.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn and I thought Kirbys epic yarn was hardcore.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck, WWDC in 5 minutes...WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE EVENTS??


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

oui oui ghouste recon?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

They are really trying to shove new Kinect into our faces...


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Ghost Recon. I'm ready for whatever is next.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Gust Retkon


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect is getting pretty cool guys.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That flesh mic looks like a fucking tumor. 

But seriously. That looks impressive as shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

It went from 8 with GR trailer to 6 with the Kinect stuff. >___>


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>CUSTOMIZE GUNS


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

The weapon customization is impressive.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

No technical issues with it, and it isn't laggy as fuck. Not looking to bad.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

lol at the audience clapping when he demonstrated the motion & voice controls

gimmicks that add nothing to the game yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Ghost Recon.

Why oh WHY does every Tom Clancy game become less realistic and more dudebro with each game?

At least it doesn't look like Conviction, which is a blessing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

lol thats not how we use a gun


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect is here to fuck shit up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It went from 8 with GR trailer to 6 with the Kinect stuff. >___>



this...and now 5.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like he's driving a motorcycle.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

You look like a douche doing those movements.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol at the audience clapping when he demonstrated the motion & voice controls
> 
> gimmicks that add nothing to the game yaaaaaaaaay



Hey, be nice there. They're not gimmicks. They just add nothing to the game.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect makes you look so retarded.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Unintuitive gimmicks whoooooo


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck this guy, nothing wrong with a controller. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't care about turning my TV into a computer!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol at the audience clapping when he demonstrated the motion & voice controls
> 
> gimmicks that add nothing to the game yaaaaaaaaay



It's a pretty big step up in technology.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You look like a douche doing those movements.





beasty said:


> Kinect makes you look so retarded.



Agreed and agreed.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't I see this demonstration a year ago


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone's reaction to the OPTIONAL Kinect support:

"I DON'T LIKE THIS SO THIS IS BAD FOR THE INDUSTRY."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

lets not forget when you have to say all these things as welll....


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

How fat are we getting in this country where we need a voice controller to select something over just moving are fingers a bit on the controller?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

youtube on xbox live


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

YOUTUBE!!!!! IT IS OVER MS WON THIS SHIT. lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Youtube on XBL?!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously, what's with all of this Kinect shit? At least Tomb Raider didn't hamhand any of that, even if it doesn't look too impressive (open island = linear caves?).

That looks to be the best game so far. And that's not my kind of game. It looks like it's trying to be Uncharted.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Youtube on Xbox Live.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

ROFLMFAO, who gives a shit about bing. I want google.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"FUCK YOU, I DON'T LIKE OTHER PEOPLE HAVING OPTIONS.

MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY, BITCHES."


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

If voice recognition is anything like the ones on my android phone, your better off just using the buttons.

"Xbox Bing" it goes to "Xbox Sing".

Buttons 100% accuracy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Now on the the casual stuff..  meh.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Everyone's reaction to the OPTIONAL Kinect support:
> 
> "I DON'T LIKE THIS SO THIS IS BAD FOR THE INDUSTRY."



I don't like the way he said: "we have to get rid of the controller, make it invisible". A foolish comment.



Also, Bing=shit.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Everyone's reaction to the OPTIONAL Kinect support:
> 
> "I DON'T LIKE THIS SO THIS IS BAD FOR THE INDUSTRY."



Optional support with hundreds of millions of dollars invested.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Should of got the voice actor for Tomb Raider to do this demonstration.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

I can find myself enjoying this way of searching on Xboxlive.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> How fat are we getting in this country where we need a voice controller to select something over just moving are fingers a bit on the controller?



Yeah its getting kind of ridiculous now. Its nice to see improvements but people here don't need excuses to be any fatter.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Live TV on my Xbox? Kinda cool.. But I don't watch TV.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Live TV. Not too shabby, if it doesn't require Kinect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> "FUCK YOU, I DON'T LIKE OTHER PEOPLE HAVING OPTIONS.
> 
> MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY, BITCHES."



It's not options that is the issue. It's options that look significantly worse than the basic control method.

Seriously, who in their right mind would play Ghost Recon like the way they demonstrated?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Live TV? Whats the catch?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Optional support with hundreds of millions of dollars invested.



For millions of people that bought that optional support... making it hundreds of millions of dollars they got from people BUYING THE KINECT.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Gaming should be as frustrating as possible.



Damon Baird said:


> For millions of people that bought that optional support... making it hundreds of millions of dollars they got from people BUYING THE KINECT.



Whoosh


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder if this shit works with a funny thick accent. Everyone they show has a perfect white American voice.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

X-box, wipe my ass


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Live TV? Whats the catch?



GOLD subscription.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Awh what the hell why is that bald head steroid pumping idiot here


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

This conference is balls.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeye St. Pierre.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

xbox lets you watch tv

ON YOUR TV


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

DANA WHITE? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

More uselessness but ok.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

THE FUTURE OF WATCHING LIVE TELEVISION IS WATCHING TV ON YOUR TV.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> For millions of people that bought that optional support... making it hundreds of millions of dollars they got from people BUYING THE KINECT.



And those people were fools.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Highlight of the show is Tomb Raider so far...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont care about UFC


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

UFC ON MAI XBOX?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

My TV is like a slave, I don't talk to my slaves.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT GAMES


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Dana was such a waste of time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> xbox lets you watch tv
> 
> ON YOUR TV



*Mind explodes*


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> And those people were fools.



Says the person that doesn't like anything.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ONLY ON XBOX.


FUCK YEAH, SHOW ME THE EXCLUSIVES.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Gears 3, fuck yeah.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Gears of war 3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

GEARS OF WAR 3.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Highlight of the show is Tomb Raider so far...



Not if GoW3 has anything to do about it. It's Cliff time!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for Gears.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm surprise M$ is showing games for so long this year.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, ICE-T ALL UP IN YO' GRILL ON MICROSOFT, BABY!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit, Ice-T!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Cliffy B. Conference is now awesomer.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>Cliff wearing a V-neck
>Confirmed homo


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ICE TEA? JESUS CHRIST XBOX. ALL CELEBRITIES AND NO GAEMS.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

What the...is that Ice-T?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG Ice-T, PLEASE LET IT BE A LAW N ORDER SVU GAME!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> FUCK YEAH, ICE-T ALL UP IN YO' GRILL ON MICROSOFT, BABY!



Oh calm down over there. Your just practicing for your damn Nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Says the person that doesn't like anything.



Are you seriously saying that because I don't care for dudebro shooters and a linear adventure game?

EDIT: Should I elaborate my reasons for not caring for the new Tomb Raider game? I do think it's the best game so far, but it doesn't wet my whistle for a few reasons.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks intense.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

RELEASE THE KRAKEN


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like the first 2 games, which means it will probably be good.



			
				Exoskel said:
			
		

> gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?



Gametrailers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?



SpikeTV if you have it.

or

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?



 Works great here.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't that the Leviathan from Gears 2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> RELEASE THE KRAKEN







ExoSkel said:


> gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?



you at home and have the channel go spike tv. if not, justin tv.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking good so far.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ. Whoever is playing sucks. Can't even hit the fucking eye.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

^It's Ice T man, I hope he dies lol.

I wants a mech-suit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SHIT COLE, GET IT TOGETHER.

Ice-T was the one playing? I thought he was just watching.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> gamespot is lagging, where should I go watch?



Try this


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

The whore-mode? I want. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

So was that an extended look at Resistence 3?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

The WHORE mode.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH JESUS CHRIST ICE T GONNA SING


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The whore-mode? I want.



Only if Ice-T is involved


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah. Gears of War 3 shitw as fucking awesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck? Where's the rap?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Please be something new and amazing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> OH JESUS CHRIST ICE T GONNA SING



Rap.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

.... No thanks.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck is this? Battle of Rome from the eye of a dog?


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey gaiz, it's Red Steel!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryse... thanks but no Thanks.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO IS HERE


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

CRYTEK KINECT GAME? WHAT IS THIS?!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought this was going to be more than a Kinect game. I am disappoint.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Somebody playing this Kinect looks like they're suffering from a demonic possession.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

RYSE MUST BUY NOW.


FUCK YEAH ONLY ON XBOX GAMES.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>HALO CHANGED THE WAY WE PLAYED VIDEO GAMES.

I don't think so.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

On rails confirmed....):

Also.."CAMPAIGN OF THE DECADE"? You shittin' me?

Half-Life 2 tells you to fuck off.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I've played this before.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Man.. I love that Halo music.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo!!! hmm


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO: Combat Evolved.

SAME GRAPHICS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

probably gonna buy halo HD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

That Halo anniversity better be like 30 dollars....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> >HALO CHANGED THE WAY WE PLAYED VIDEO GAMES.
> 
> I don't think so.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Should we print more money? Let's print more money.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Forza would be the first game I would buy if I got a 360.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Man.. I love that Halo music.



It's one of my favorite gaming soundtracks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

FAPPING TO CARS WTF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Forza looks so cool.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I like this Kanye song.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm gonna buy Forza 4. This song is overused.

Edit: yay Top Gear.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck is this song?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Anything game trailer that features Power by Kanye West is gonna make that game seem epic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, everyone using Saints Row 3 music for their trailer musics...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

21st century blueballed man


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Forza 4 looks decent.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> On rails confirmed....):
> 
> Also.."CAMPAIGN OF THE DECADE"? You shittin' me?
> 
> Half-Life 2 tells you to fuck off.


Half-Life 2 didn't exactly have a campaign mode to speak of. Not in the sense of Halo and Call of Duty.

Molyneux? Fuck off!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah, the liar.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Its the Britain's great bullshitter again.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

So far, pretty lackluster conference.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH SHIT NEW BLACK AND WHITE. PLEASE DEAR GOD NEW BLACK AND WHITE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> >HALO CHANGED THE WAY WE PLAYED VIDEO GAMES.
> 
> I don't think so.





Violent-nin said:


> My thoughts exactly.



well...have you ever seen people cheat online like that before Halo?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

oh great mr "LOL DISSAPOINTMENT" again.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

ugh.. Fable.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Only on xbox all from Microsoft studios.


Boring. Though Forza Motorsport has always looked impressive.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

No. A new shitty Fable game. Fuck everything.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable. Hmmm sort of want.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

oh boy more promises loftier than Mr. Olympus


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

this shit is so bad


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol shitbox


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Half-Life 2 didn't exactly have a campaign mode to speak of. Not in the sense of Halo and Call of Duty.
> 
> Molyneux? Fuck off!!!



Even still, I would not dare say it had the best campaign of the decade. That's not to say the game is terrible at all, but that shit always gets to me when companies say absurd "factual" things like that.




Jon Snow said:


> Lol shitbox



Now _here's_ a guy who doesn't like good games (on the 360).


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FABLE WITH KINECT


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> well...have you ever seen people cheat online like that before Halo?





When your right, you sir are right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, that guy got owned


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable in first person...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable rail shooter, ugh.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

LOOOOOL KINECT FABLE


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

see I said that it was mr dissapointment.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

First person Wizard games?


I CANZ BE WIZARDZ NAO?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

BLOW UP THAT FUCKING BELL!

Edit:

Thank you.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay yeah, I think I'll pass on Fable this time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't even lie. This Fable game looks fun to play on the Kinect, seriously.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

lol did you guys see that MASSIVE delay when he bitchslapped that monster?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable...look pretty good.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

They went overboard with this Kinect shit lololol


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

The combat looks....kinda...I can't think of a word.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect Kinect Kinect blah blah blah


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh hey, they fixed Fable!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft, now they got something.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>MINECRAFT

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MINECRAFT KINECT. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ah shitttttt Minecraft on xbox.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol did you guys see that MASSIVE delay when he bitchslapped that monster?


 Yes I did...


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Why every game coming out in 2012 dont they know the world gonna end then?

*trollface.jpg*


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft exclusively on Xbox360 and Kinect.

PS3 replies: Not for long motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

ROFL Minecraft on Kinect, wow Microsoft...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, I need a Kinect to play Fable lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to see people are hype about E3 Kinect: 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 54 (40 members and 14 guests)
> Violent-nin+, Jon Snow, Eternal Fail, Twinsen, Lee Min Jung, Malvingt2+, Farschad P The Perser, Vegitto-kun, ExoSkel, FireHawk64, Gnome, Jetto no Kachi, omiK, beasty, VastoLorDae, Juub, The Max, Violent By Design, Aurora, Geogeo, Darc, Scorp A Derp, Corran, WolfPrinceKouga, Alchemist73, Sesha, StrawHatCrew, Utz, KageFreak, TeenRyu, Let it Bleed, Klue, dark_himura


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Disneyland, for those too poor to go.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft? the neckbeards on /v/ must be raging. or truly excited since notch isn't going on vacation anymore.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Notch is now even richer


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft exclusive for Xbox? U jelly?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Pedo simulator


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

"Kinect gave rise to blockbuster franchises"

wait wat


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> "Kinect gave rise to blockbuster franchises"
> 
> wait wat



....... :I


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

No...what Disney needs to do....is GET INTO SQUARE'S ASS ABOUT FUCKING KH3 DAMMIT!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Pedophilia the game!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING SHIT WTF IS THIS DISNEY GARBAGE?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh boy I can't believe this, They are doing worst than last year. T_T


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

These kids will either be praised at school or be forced to sit alone at lunch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

MOAR FAMILY GAME KINECT SHIT


what the fuck microsoft.


seriously.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

These kids are such great actors, future Oscar winners.

--

Fuck games are so scrub-level these days.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GET THE COOOINS


new MASSIVE DAMAGE line?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

oh god it's those kids. set your eyes aflame with a lighter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

i checked /v/ haha Minecraft exclusive all over the place.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>I HATE OPTIONAL SUPPORT THAT DOESN'T AFFECT ME
>GIVE ME KH3

Ironic!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Inb4, we have stopped the shipping of normal controllers and from this point forward all our games will use Kinect exclusively!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Worst part is that this isnt even nintendo conference....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

"THIS IS SO COOL AND FUN!"


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

FIST BUMP!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2011)

EMBARRASSING!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

is this innovative enough for you?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

this disney game looks fucking SICK!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FIST BUMB GUYS. FIST BUMB.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

GOTYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >I HATE OPTIONAL SUPPORT THAT DOESN'T AFFECT ME
> >GIVE ME KH3
> 
> Ironic!



Relax man.

and enjoy starwars.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

yeeeeah booooi


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do you guys bitch about this Disney game? this game isn't made for you............


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, EVERYONE CLAPPED BECAUSE THEY THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE KOTOR ONLINE


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh hey Star Wars. The only Kinect game I would play but its certainly not enough to make me go and buy it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

WE'LL GET THE COINS NEXT TIME

Take it away Sony


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

star warez.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that the kiddie stuff is out of the way

Manchild simulator


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat    kick. :>


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Worst part is that this isnt even nintendo conference....



Nintendo's going back to the hardcore this year. Reginator is going to be doing lines on stage with Iwata and running a train on the Nintendo hoes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Star Wars do not want


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect Star Wars...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >I HATE OPTIONAL SUPPORT THAT DOESN'T AFFECT ME
> >GIVE ME KH3
> 
> Ironic!




>Implying we win either way


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

kinect makes me sick


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Wtf man why can't they just make Battlefront III for God's Sake?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nintendo's going back to the hardcore this year. Reginator is going to be doing lines on stage with Iwata and running a train on the Nintendo hoes.



Fuck yeah, reggie


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Laightsabur ON!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

LIGHTSABER

ON

the delay

ITS HORRIBLE.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nintendo's going back to the hardcore this year. Reginator is going to be doing lines on stage with Iwata.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

This another kids game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't like Nintendo at all, but I fucking love the Reggienator


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Eh, that light saber thing looked pretty lame. If the guy automoves whats the point?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

beep boop blip blop

whiz bang pew pew pew


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

IDK.. gameplay looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 6, 2011)

As expected, Microsoft's press conference seems rather shitty and Kinect-centered.  Ready for Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Nintendo
>BACK to hardcore

lolololol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow this demo is so horrible. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Man this guy looks awfully stiff on stage, let the force guide you ya dumb fuck.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking Kinect Star Wars is unresponsive and looks like shit?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

This looks fun.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

STAR WARS.

STILL MILKING THAT COW.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

The player looks tired. Is M$ sure this is a good idea?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet Jesus that looks awful.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah its god.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Nintendo
> >BACK to hardcore
> 
> lolololol



That's not the plan? 

Must of missed the memo.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim Schafer!

Sesame Street...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

This will have SO many gifs and remixes.


seriously.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Tim Schafer
>Nobody cares


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes... Sesame Street


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim's theme music was awesome.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

YOU AND YOUR KIDS.


DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE AND BASH THIS GAME.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

im glad no one clapped for that star wars crap.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Star Wars game play... oh dear. That guy should of been dead like 20 times lol


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of show. Totally serious.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>Tim

I don't think so Tim.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh great, now Microsoft destroys one of my favorite developers.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally a game I can play with my daddy!

Oh wait...


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

TIM SCHAFER IS STILL GARBAGE.

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, this conference is a joke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Cookie Monster is so OG. pek


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Getting tired of this Kinect stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

At least this year is a lot better than Last years..... so far.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

This must be how real Jedi's fight. 

My favorite part of E3 is when they hire child actors to pretend to enjoy Kinect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

just got a stream..

tha hell am looking at?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> lol, this conference is a joke.



We all knew it was going to be a joke before it even began.


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

C'mon microsoft....


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Embarrassiiiing...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

why does the guy look like he is enjoying it more than the kid.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

EVERYWHERE


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

COOKIE MONSTER. XBOX, HARDCORE GAMES FOR HARDCORE GAMERS.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Your parents will never play this game sesame street game with you.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> TIM SCHAFER IS STILL GARBAGE.
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?



Why doesn't he just make a new psychonauts 

This game makes me sad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> At least this year is a lot better than Last years..... so far.



This, by very far.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

This conference is weak sauce. 

Alright Sony, I guess its your turn now. You can't possibly do any worse than Microsoft and its Kinect-centered conference.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2011)

Rails everywhere!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

I miss Cirque du Soleil

Almost


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

TIM SCHAFER, SELL-OUT EXTRAORDINAIRE!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

MS and nintendo are trying to steal eachothers market lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

The fuck am I watching? Tim why are you degrading yourself like this? Geez this is bad. And people said Nintendo were selling out for the kiddies, this is god awful.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to drink more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

so fail


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

It sounds so quite and depressing in the conference room right now...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

"Nice one"
*ignores*
"Nice one!"

Obvious actors


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> why does the guy look like he is enjoying it more than the kid.



A mixture of over-acting and......


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

"I got to go make games"

I laughed so hard.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol at least he was honest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Lololol, Tim Schafer.

Still a huge fucking joke.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Also I stopped caring about this man after Psychonauts.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck Tim, he ruined himself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> TIM SCHAFER IS STILL GARBAGE.
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?



SAYS THE MAN WHO LIKES TOMB RAIDER 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Srsly, lolseizure Cookie Monster


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate this guy


sunglasses ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) responsible for this horror.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit, is this guy a hipster?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Haters love to hate Timmy


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

god i hate kinnect


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hate this guy
> 
> 
> sunglasses ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) responsible for this horror.


So fucking true


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Wearing sunglasses indoor


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Holy shit, is this guy a hipster?



>Sunglasses
>Light beard
>Unzipped hoodie

Yeah, obviously.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>13 years since Schafer's made a great game

"I SWEAR, I STILL HAVE IT IN ME. JUST SEE THIS SESAME STREET GAME!"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Does it capture your tits, Asian chick?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft, now more well-known as Kinectsoft


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

does anyone think this guy with the shades looks like the skinny rockstar from get them to the greek or we/?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Instant avatar maker? meh


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Russell Brand?


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

That clothing tracking thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

WHY DID THEY APPLAUD TO THAT SHIT.


god they are so depressed that they clap at anything.


dear god if sony turns move mode il kill myself.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

> Cant face disappointed fans
> Apply sunglasses


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Does it capture your tits, Asian chick?



This is what I was thinking.

Also, "Innovation" take a drink.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

More Kinect awesomeness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> This conference is weak sauce.
> 
> Alright Sony, I guess its your turn now. You can't possibly do any worse than Microsoft and its Kinect-centered conference.



Sony will finally stop acting arrogant and start getting back to business.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

can it make a naked avatar of me??? >__>


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

If Sony's conference is worse than this they might as well cancel their gaming department.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa... is Kinect a wizard. That technology.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

DRAWING IN 3D. FUTURE OF GAMING.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

have to admit. that 3D and finger tracking was pretty nice.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

how long is this confernce?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

What will it be used for? Drawing a virtual dick on your friends face.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

current bitch has nice tits.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure your "friends and family" will be proud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

can't i skip this?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, sony's conference is going to be 5 hours of apologizing and hoping for lulzsec hackers doesn't hack their conference


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone lemme know when this Kinect garbage is over.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YES RONALDO YOU ARE AMAZING.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait to start scanning my penis and play with it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I scan in my Garrus toy and play with it DIGITALLY?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess Microsoft convinced themselves that their last conference was good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

I would scan in my dick.


OBJECT SCANNING FTW


really wonder what happens if it scans you while naked.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone else think of scanning your penis?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

"Scanning in my own content" huh.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else think of scanning your penis?



I thought about scanning my ass.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

why is that douche wearing sunglasses


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man Nintendo is going overkill.. Sony better be ready.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Wii sports!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, so much of this seems like 3DS material...


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait for Sony's...

"Did we mention we're sorry?"

"By the way, we're sorry about what happened."

"Here's a graph of our sales (conveniently not compared to other sales!"

"We're terribly, terribly sorry."

"Have another God of War!"

"And now Uncharted 3."

"PS: We're sorry."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Brb, gonna go play with Funlab.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

they have had that 3d and tracking ability for over 5 years, and now they implement it five years later

fails


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else think of scanning your penis?



I was thinking more of scanning the blondes rack.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else think of scanning your penis?



Thats why I think its awesome.
My avatar is gonna be a goatsee pic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> anyone else think of scanning your penis?



I am old school...my ass shall do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wii sports!



This


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

My god Microsoft this is terrible.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

I was right all along.

Microsoft really is shit


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft E3 2009 was 10x better than this or previous year.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

No tits, not interested.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rather go out and play some fucking tennis.

WHOO WAVE YOUR ARMS WOOO


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Wii Sports 2011 Edition


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Why they playing Wii Sports?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear god that delay is horrible.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft took a Delorean back to 2007.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck this shit.. gonna go eat


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking Kinect tracking is so slow, shit happens like 3 sec after doing the motion. GTFO.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect Sports. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Sony will finally stop acting arrogant and start getting back to business.



Sony stop acting arrogant? If only. 

I think they are just happy that Microsoft went first and blew it and they can look good for at least a day before Nintendo blows our minds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

She put in a fucking cheat code, she's not clutch under pressure.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect Token Sports


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Football.

Insert black guy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I was thinking more of scanning the blondes rack.



she had some good jugs.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Bunch of overacting douchebags...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Got sacked like the scrub he is.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Waits for Sony Move Sports

"THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING!"


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Why they gotta ruin my favorite sport?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Running looks so damn awkward in the football game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2011)

This is so fake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Figures the black man is the one doing the running. Fucking racism.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Games Over.


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MY GOD


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

i think those sports demoes were pre planned


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

KAAAAA

MEEEEEE

HAAAAAAA

MEEEEEEEEEE

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

He's back!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Waits for Sony Move Sports
> 
> "THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING!"





Luckily I'll be at work when that is revealed.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Figures the black man is the one doing the running. Fucking racist.



Microsoft uses us right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck yeah

he was hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy couldn't wait to get the fuck off stage.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

10 Hut Hut Hut!!!

*Starts running stationary

Go play some real football.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. A DBZ GAME FOR KENECT WOULD BE AMAZING. 

HOLD UP YOUR HANDS FOR A SPIRIT BOMB.

KAAAAA MEEEE HAAA MEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Facepalm x9000+

Not even Halo 4 can save this conference, not by a mile.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Those dance move sucks.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh boy its time to dance!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Dance C2? 2player


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

A   GINGER!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait for Dance Central to get picked up in the competitive circuit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

omiK said:


> i think those sports demoes were pre planned



They definitely were.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

No more fucking Kinect please.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I would hit that dancing girl so, so hard.



Yeah she wasn't too bad. I doubt her gay dancing partner was hitting it.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

The chick looks good.

That is all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

I would hit that dancing girl so, so hard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

I honestly feel like selling my 360


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Did the chick say "We'll see you at E3" When she left? Shes at E3....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

So this is their big reveal?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

/v/ is so mad


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly feel like selling my 360



That's how I felt last year.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit, its Don Matrick!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

If I had an xbawx 360.

I would sell it right now.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo remake>Innovation. Lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

This was a very piss poor E3 conference.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly feel like selling my 360



But you won't because it is part of you. Without it you are nothing


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

wtf is this trailer?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

A new trilogy huh? Well I guess I'm happy for the Halo fans.

---

Microsoft really had a great conference..........this year.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look a new Halo.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I stopped selling my consoles years ago. That being said, basically all I care for that has been shown is Mass effect and I guess Halo. Which isn't really a surprise at all.

Halo 4 looks nice though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4 lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this thread full of Sonylovers or just Microsoft haters? Both?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

another halo trilogy?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO 4!!!!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice CG

Too bad about that whole gameplay thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

and that set? XD >.<


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

what a shitty fucking show


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4: Release Fall of 2012.

Lol.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

LOOOOOL MOAR HALO


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What did a meteor flying into his heart have to do with anything?


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Its over? I only caught like the last 20 minutes or so. What was before that, more Kinect shit?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

New Trilogy, and yet they named it Halo 4?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

>New trilogy
>expecting new games
>Halo 4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Konami's E3 event this year > Microsoft's.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK I'M READY.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO 4 FINALLY I CAN GO TO SLEEP NOW IN PEACE!!!!


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

So, worst conference ever guys?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4. . . . . . . 


**


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally I can go eat. I was literally stuck to the TV


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Halo
>Not Bungie

MAYBE IT WILL BE AWESOME THIS TIME?!


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Oh look a new Halo.



Hey guys look its that guy... its Buzz Killington.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim's coming up, all I care about.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Is this thread full of Sonylovers or just Microsoft haters? Both?



I play my Xbox far more than my PS3. But this was piss poor aside from a few good things.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> So, worst conference ever guys?


LOL, no. This was much better than last year's MS conference.

sony's E3 2006 still takes the cake in worst E3 conference ever.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Halo
> >Not Bungie
> 
> MAYBE IT WILL BE AWESOME THIS TIME?!



One can only hope.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Well at least now we can be happy that Sony and Nintendo can't possibly do worse.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

WITH KINECT, YOU CAN NOW BECOME THE HALOS.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 6, 2011)

lol. That 360 crowd sounded dead. Seems like only 10 people are there. 
Can't blame them, the showing did suck. Almost all of it is Kinect.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Wheres the E3 grading thing? I need to put an F next to Micorsoft.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Horrible back to back E3 from M$.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Wheres the E3 grading thing? I need to put an F next to Micorsoft.



It would only stand for ''Fuck You'' in their case.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Well at least now we can be happy that Sony can't possibly do worse.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy gave them a B?

How about a fucking D-


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> New Trilogy, and yet they named it Halo 4?





FireHawk64 said:


> >New trilogy
> >expecting new games
> >Halo 4.





Damon Baird said:


> >Halo
> >Not Bungie
> 
> MAYBE IT WILL BE AWESOME THIS TIME?!



pretty much.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see Sony flop around like a dead fish.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Jing said:


> Its over? I only caught like the last 20 minutes or so. What was before that, more Kinect shit?



it was centered around kinect. mass effect, ghost recon, a few EA sports games, minecraft, fable and gears of war. i think thats the jist of it, oh and tomb raider.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol Microsoft haters are extremely mad


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, if E3 is any indication I'll be playing my old games on 360 and very few new ones.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

Well that was shit. The only good part was reading the reactions on /v/


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL at people hyped up for sony's e3 conference, when half of the conference is going to be about apologizing for PSN fiasco, or worse, Lulzsec hacking sony's conference.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gave xbox a B, a fuckin B, lmfao, you know they payin him


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

A FUCKING B?

A FUCKING B?

Guy from Kotaku


----------



## KageFreak (Jun 6, 2011)

microsoft rocked
i liked it
haters gonna hate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL at people hyped up for sony's e3 conference, when half of the conference is going to be about apologizing for PSN fiasco, or worse, Lulzsec hacking sony's conference.



NGP stuff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Lol Microsoft haters are extremely mad



what? are you a moron? we couldnt be happier your system has turned to complete fail.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I play my Xbox far more than my PS3. But this was piss poor aside from a few good things.



I never expected the kinect use I wanted to see was on freakin ghost recon 

( the menu thing )


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A FUCKING B?
> 
> A FUCKING B?
> 
> Guy from Kotaku


 Lmao I know. Money can do magic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

KageFreak said:


> microsoft rocked
> i liked it
> haters gonna hate.



  

--

Not expecting much from the Sony conference, ball is in Nintendo's court.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft gets a D from me. They don't deserve anything better than that. I'm not sure if this was better or worse than last year's though conference though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

this section really is terrible lol. there is so much hate in an E3 press conference, uhm news flash E3 press conferences are basically like this all the time.

i dont even get why some people comment on things they wouldn't like regardless like  "OMG I HATE SESAME STREET" or "WTF SPORTS? DATS GAY".


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

*B FOR                                   BAD*


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Where were the surprises? I'm excited as shit for Tomb Raider, but I knew about that for like a year now. And I hate everything about the Kinect. Another NXE, okay, interesting, but that's not a fucking game. I want to see games I don't know anything about, not Modern Warfare and Gears which I'm going to buy regardless. Show me some next shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MS gets C- 

Just for showing new Tomb Raider gameplay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony:
>Sorry
>Sorry
>PS Vita
>Sorry
>Uncharted 3

Ubisoft:
>Tom Clancy
>Tom Clancy
>AC is no different
>Tom Clancy
>Tom Clancy
>Tom Clancy

Calling it now.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Konami already won.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol watch everybody is gonna be on Sony's nuts even though they continue to screw up


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Tomb Raider was my favorite game shown, no not because of the moaning...................kinda.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony will be hard pressed to do worse than this, but anything can happen. Worst case scenario 50% apologizing 50% NGP 

Good thing that Nintendo is last, will cleanse the bad taste from my mouth.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Sony:
> >Sorry
> >Sorry
> >PS Vita
> ...


Pretty much this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A FUCKING B?
> 
> A FUCKING B?
> 
> Guy from Kotaku



meh a C would be about right.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4 intro ripping off Mass Effect 2 intro.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Best fucking thing of M$ was ME3. Liara is playable part of your team from the beginning is tight. FU Samara.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

What time is Sony's apology conference at again, EST?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Best fucking thing of M$ was ME3. Liara is playable part of your team from the beginning is tight. FU Samara.


I love her new outfit.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I give them a C. Ghost recon had some neat gimmicks. Tomb Raider and Gears were cool. The rest was either don't care or embarrassing.

Edit: Oh yeah, ME3 was nice.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Will update this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What time is Sony's apology conference at again, EST?


8pm EST 

5pm PST


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon, nearly all your posts in the past hour have talked about Sony 

But anyway, following this thread the whole time this is how this thread went:
People hating on this conference
Other people expecting Sony to be shit


But overall, really poor showing. No real games announced. Except maybe Halo Remake.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lmao I know. Money can do magic.


The guy has sold his soul.

When he said that, ALL MY RAGE. ALL OF IT.

My best friend and I are watching it together on Spike, he almost had to hold me back from damaging something after he said that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I give them a C. Ghost recon had some neat gimmicks. Tomb Raider and Gears were cool. The rest was either don't care or embarrassing.


Also for showing Mass Effect 3 gameplay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Sony will be hard pressed to do worse than this, but anything can happen. Worst case scenario 50% apologizing 50% NGP
> 
> Good thing that Nintendo is last, will cleanse the bad taste from my mouth.



Considering how unimpressive PS Vita (call it by it's real name, noob) is, you'd be hard-pressed to say that it's NOT worse with a straight face.

Also, Bioshock Infinite. The scrawled writing looks like typed on a calculator.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damon, nearly all your posts in the past hour have talked about Sony
> 
> But anyway, following this thread the whole time this is how this thread went:
> People hating on this conference
> ...



No mention of me and my witty comments, I hate you. :33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim is next!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damon, nearly all your posts in the past hour have talked about Sony
> 
> But anyway, following this thread the whole time this is how this thread went:
> People hating on this conference
> ...



>Try fifteen minutes

Exaggeration to the max?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

My body could not be more ready for NGP.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> My body could not be more ready for PS Vita.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

KageFreak said:


> microsoft rocked
> i liked it
> haters gonna hate.



I thought it was good too. Mostly because I remember how bad last years was.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Try fifteen minutes
> 
> Exaggeration to the max?



I would quote them all but its 2am and I'm tired.

Sorry Violent-nin


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck off loser. I'm doing the grades.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

come on WHO doesn't want to play First Person Wizard games?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought it was good too. Mostly because I remember how bad last years was.


Last year was an absolute fucking fail. They kinda redeemed themselves this year by showing upcoming games. Especially Mass Effect 3 and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

so guys, can you give me a heads up.

i have this friend sittin next to me watchin the tele, he still nuthugs xbox, saying its good after that conference. he doesnt understand whats wrong with what they did. how do i get the msg across that that was a terrible conference and xbox is fail now? 

"yeah but gears of war 3 and halo are awesome"

"thats all they had, and they had all this shit"

"not really, kinect is cool"

"are you gonna buy it? no, will you even play anything besides gears and halo? no, it sucked"

"idk i thought it was good"

wtf


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Fixed that for you.



But, I dun wanna call it that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> I would quote them all but its 2am and I'm tired.
> 
> Sorry Violent-nin



And because you're wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> But, I dun wanna call it that.



If I gave two shits what you wanted, I would not have done it.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

lolmicrosoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

next conference is in an hour or so right?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is at 8pm tonight and its 5 hours? o__O


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> so guys, can you give me a heads up.
> 
> i have this friend sittin next to me watchin the tele, he still nuthugs xbox, saying its good after that conference. he doesnt understand whats wrong with what they did. how do i get the msg across that that was a terrible conference and xbox is fail now?
> 
> ...



What you're experiencing here is the average Xbox 360 owner.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

HALO 4!

And Ghost Recon for Kinect was BADASS!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> next conference is in an hour or so right?


Next conference won't start until 8pm EST.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck off loser. I'm doing the grades.



You can have your own grades. 

How did Konami get an A+ ?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

All I have to say about Microsoft's conference is "meh".


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

So much microsoft hate.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> You can have your own grades.
> 
> How did Konami get an A+ ?



Did you see his set?

Bias a bit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> But anyway, following this thread the whole time this is how this thread went:
> People hating on this conference
> Other people expecting Sony to be shit



I didn't like the reveals. None of this was like woah, crazy. Tomb Raider was the only good thing they showed.

I'd give them a D-. I'm unsure if that was worse than last years, because it has to resonate with me..and I wasn't expecting _anything_ from this.

Konami's was barely better, if only for the fact they had a genuine surprise in the form of the PS Vita Silent Hill game.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim is on!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Next conference won't start until 8pm EST.



>EA Conference
>Ubisoft Conference

Get with the program.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> You can have your own grades.
> 
> How did Konami get an A+ ?


Kojima          .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Konami gets B for releasing ZOE HD. 

Don't care about Kojima until he makes new ZOE title.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim looks damn good.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

TRANSFARRING!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim: DUAL-WIELDING, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

so when does the EA conference start?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 6, 2011)

*My face through the entire conference. *




This was the funniest thing i've ever seen, they are pretty much trying to fore the Kinect on everyone.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Giants and mammoths.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim is looking puuuurty good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim spells look amazing. My body was not ready.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

LOOK AT THOSE MAMMOTHS IN SKYRIM!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

elder scrolls looks good.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Dragons!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

DRAGONS random attacks.!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH SHIT DRAGON FUCKED THAT GUY UP.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy mother fucking shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

searching for a Skyrim stream..........


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

COLLECTING SOULS YEA!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT DRAGON


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck your dragons.

Fuck your mammoths.

DUAL-WIELDING.

Also, prepare for a 300 hour game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SKYRIM CONFIRMED FOR DRAGON FUCK OFFS.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF Summon a thunderstorm? Holy Shit


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn.. dem dragons. 

Also, my grading so far. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING DUAL-WIELDING LIGHTNING AND FIRE SPELLS, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat lightning storm.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa man, you don't fuck with the frost dragons.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Storm attack, pure awesomeness.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

That chick was pretty attractive


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

11/11/11 will be a glorious day.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim looks amazing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

11/11/11

Nice trips.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are people seeing skyrim???!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah dragons.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Arkham City next!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Where are people seeng syrim???!!


From my MONITOR.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish they'd stop cutting to the twats who know nothing of gaming beyond iPhone games.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That chick was pretty attractive



Pretty much why she got the job. Nutcases like her are usually good for nothing aside from being pretty..


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Where are people seeing skyrim???!!



The stream for Skyrim is over.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a GOTYAY battle between DX:HR and Skyrim.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Where are people seeing skyrim???!!



Gamtrailers. It's over now though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for Arkham City. I want co-op.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering why the Skyrim thread hadn't been updated, everyone is over here talking about it! Now let's see what Arkham City has to bring...


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Where's everyone watching their stuff? I'm tired of Spike's gay shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Looks like a GOTYAY battle between DX:HR and Skyrim.


I KNOW RITE?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OKAY NINTENDOG FANBOYS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Looks like a GOTYAY battle between DX:HR and Skyrim.



Pretty much.

>What's Uncharted 3?

Sorry, Naughty Dog. Bethesda wins.

This explains why New Vegas was so bad. Bethesda didn't even supervise it, putting all their effort into Skyrim.

Looks fucking astonishing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Where's everyone watching their stuff? I'm tired of Spike's gay shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to watch it on Spike. Don't have G4 anymore.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

WANT SKYRIM!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. I want G4TV and online streams playing simultaneously.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Patcher being horrible again.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Where's everyone watching their stuff? I'm tired of Spike's gay shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

> Looks fucking astonishing.



The combat looks beautiful, hoping that everything else is fantastic.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait. Halo 4 will fail.

It's made by the dupes that did the Waypoint and Evolutions.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

> It's made by the dupes that did the Waypoint and Evolutions.



Really?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Uhuhu damn work, didn't get to see skyrim sweetness


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

ARKHAM CITY NOW!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wait. Halo 4 will fail.
> 
> It's made by the dupes that did the Waypoint and Evolutions.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Arkham City gameplay


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>Safe behind painting

Really?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Catwoman.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

The one on Youtube is like 1 hour behind or some shit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim

All of my money. ALL OF IT!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Cat Woman is bitching. No moaning. Thank god.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Dat Catwoman Gameplay


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

IT'S TIT WOMAN.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't really play Batman, but might get it for dat ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmmmmm Cat Woman.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad she looks like a fucking clown-whore.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 6, 2011)

I cant believe I missed Skyrim!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomb Raider looked good..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone Steve Blum VA's is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat batman tech.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

awesome menu screen


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Skyrim was the most impressive game shown thus far. :ho...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Batman with the prep time


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT CATWOMAN


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Batman is apparently now Spider-Man.


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at Batman glide...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Live Nudes, go in there Batman.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

That city is more cluttered than a Mexican's bedroom. Looks cool, though.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat      cape.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

The city looks awesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>Flying around the city
>Live nudes


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Game looks good so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I really hope you can turn those tutorial buttons off. Seeing twenty "RB"s on the screen is annoying. Otherwise, looks fantastic.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Oooo, he makes 25 hours seem like a large amount.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

city is purty


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to be fucking broke for a looooong time.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Oooo, he makes 25 hours seem like a large amount.



But it is.. for games now anyways.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Oooo, he makes 25 hours seem like a large amount.



Yep, when compared to Skyrim's 300+ hours....


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit Two-Face.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

YEAH SLAP THAT BITCH.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>25 hour main story

That IS long nowadays.

AND LOLOLOL. DAT WRITING. OH MY GOD, IT'S LIKE A REAL COMIC.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But it is.. for game now anyways.



Fuck that. They said Skyrim is what, 300 full completion? That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But it is.. for games now anyways.



So true.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to get Batman now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqCqVAoCA8w[/YOUTUBE]

YOUR BODY WAS NOT READY.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Two Face: The court is now in session

Me: FUCK YEAH!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Fuck that. They said Skyrim is what, 300 full completion? That's what I'm talking about.



But Skyrim is RPG. 

 300 hrs.. :fapfapfapfap


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Most games these days have 10h campaign, so 25h is pretty long.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"GEE, YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO LEAVE A GIRL... HANGING... HUH, HARV?"


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Game looks fucking fantastic, but you better be able to skip those cutscenes.

That's Batman Forever quality right there.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

WANT ARKHAM CITY!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

25 hours for an action game is long...~_~. a lot longer than the first arkum game thats for sure.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqCqVAoCA8w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> YOUR BODY WAS NOT READY.



*ALL OF MY FUCKING MONEY!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqCqVAoCA8w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> YOUR BODY WAS NOT READY.



FUCKKkkkk YEAHHHHHHhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
the melee weapon look awesome


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But Skyrim is RPG.
> 
> 300 hrs.. :fapfapfapfap



That's why RPG is my drug of choice. 

I'm not trying to beat my game in a fucking weekend.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

so when's ubisoft?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know what I will do with my self until November.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

MISSED ARKHAM CITY!


WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2011)

Arkham City looks awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

Firefist said:


> MISSED ARKHAM CITY!
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED?



You're tight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Firefist said:


> MISSED ARKHAM CITY!
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED?



BRICKS WERE SHAT. BITCHES WERE SLAPPED.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Game looks fucking fantastic, but you better be able to skip those cutscenes.
> 
> That's Batman Forever quality right there.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNaDZIrxh-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Deadliest warrior = shit


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol deadly warriors


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Ubisoft's press conference

You mean Tom Clancy's, right?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Deadliest Warrior!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 6, 2011)

People buy these games?


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Deadliest Warriors


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

does tom clancy even know he has games?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Ubisoft's press conference
> 
> You mean Tom Clancy's, right?



Just hoping for bge2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll skip Deadliest Warriors.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking assassin creed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNGhIOxgyug&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Prototype 2 time!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>prototype 2
>no longer a prototype


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to say...

If EA announces Dead Space 3, I will shit bricks.

Bricks will just spray out of my ass.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Black man for prototype 2? Yeeeah


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

so the youtube stream...

how far behind is it?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard it was about an hour back.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

its currently at some ufc thing.



does batman come after that?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

People are really shitty dicks for MW3 for some reason.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

I want Bioshock Infinite already.

Scorp:  Don't see why they are, it's the same shit all over again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Batman was like right after Skyrim. I don't remember UFC stuff.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

FireFist you're late to the party. either watch it now and don't look at this thread or switch over to gametrailers to keep up with this forum.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> People are really shitty dicks for MW3 for some reason.



what ? its just a game.
its freacking retarded to hate over a game and bash it over the internet.

its like if you dont like the game why you even care ? i freacking hate haters...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

How ironic!


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2011)

Any Ninja Gaiden 3 news? 

What about a possible revival to the Killer Instinct series?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> -snip-


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I stopped buying CoD when they started putting it out every year with little change. I'll rent for the story, but that's about it now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Any Ninja Gaiden 3 news?



Yeah.

Looks just like Ninja Gaiden 2.

Horrible dubbing and voice acting.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

> What about a possible revival to the Killer Instinct series?



I would love for this to happen.  Maybe on the Wii 2.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Youtube was live but they stopped the live stream a few minutes ago and went to play that shit again. I need another link for the live show..


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

This Sledgehammer guy sounds like one of those exaggerated New York Italian fucktards.

I thought they didn't really exist...

I was so wrong...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Iwata shares his E3 thoughts via Twitter, says Miyamoto is causing trouble again*

I arrived here at #E3 on Saturday from Japan, so I’m still experiencing jet lag

I’m here now at the Nokia Theatre preparing for our #NintE3ndo presentation tomorrow. I hope you enjoy the show.

I’ve been making my #NintE3ndo speech in English since 2001, but I find it’s still tough to deliver my speech not in Japanese.

It's not easy to prepare a smooth #NintE3ndo presentation, but we enjoy it. Now Mr. Miyamoto is changing his script again!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Gamtrailers. It's over now though.



Here. Watch it here.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Looks just like Ninja Gaiden 2.
> 
> Horrible dubbing and voice acting.




in ng2 you had to choice for english or japanese voice.
ryu sound way more awesome in japanese when you fight, in english he sound dull...


also not enough gameplay show... we only see ryu cutting shit out of everyone


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Dual scopes.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SHIT MIYAMOTO GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

OH YEAHH COD


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> in ng2 you had to choice for english or japanese voice.
> ryu sound way more awesome in japanese when you fight, in english he sound dull...



Yeah, because not being able to understand what is going on really helps.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Miyamoto is going to have a blast this year, I can sense it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

But fuck do I love MW.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, because not being able to understand what is going on really helps.




oh yeah, because your not abble to read the subtitles ? 
oh man...


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

COD LITERALLY NEVER GETS OLD.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, because not being able to understand what is going on really helps.



It does in NG.

That's how bad the writing is.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

In the interest of time...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

bored out of my mind


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

this is epic


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh yeah, because your not abble to read the subtitles ?
> oh man...



Yeah, because when I'm playing a game that's notorious for bullshit difficulty, I'm going to want to read subtitles.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this is epic



Epically old and repeated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

that launcher 

noobtubing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

environment damage my ass


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>Bomb a building
>Building doesn't blow up
>


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

The bomb was on the roof....


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Bomb a building
> >Building doesn't blow up
> >



That's what they get for using an old engine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> SHIT MIYAMOTO GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.


 He will. lol 



Eternal Fail said:


> Miyamoto is going to have a blast this year, I can sense it.


 Yeah, I bet that too



Vegitto-kun said:


> this is epic


 I love that gif.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad they decided to show us all of MW3's campaign.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 will rape it seems


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MW3 was meh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Poop                      break.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

half life 3 ?

WAIIIIIITTTTTTT WHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT ???????


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Did he just complete an entire mission for me?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> half life 3 ?
> 
> WAIIIIIITTTTTTT WHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT ???????



What about HL3?


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

so... what do people see in modern warfare?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Half-Life 3

Lololol, what a troll. Doesn't exist.

Just like FF Versus XIII.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Bomb a building
> >Building doesn't blow up
> *>More enemies show up in the same place *
> >



fixed


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Half-Life 3
> 
> Lololol, what a troll. Doesn't exist.
> 
> Just like FF Versus XIII.



Don't crush my hopes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

MW3=Boring as hell.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Half-Life 3
> 
> Lololol, what a troll. Doesn't exist.
> 
> Just like FF Versus XIII.




its not true ?
fucking bullshit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

AND YOU KNOW IT WILL BE THE BEST SELLING GAME


EVAR


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

SAINTS ROW THE THIRD


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

So tell me, did E3 just start. Just got back watching 1st class.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> So tell me, did E3 just start. Just got back watching 1st class.



You missed Microsoft's conference and a few game reveals from various companies.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 + Plus kinect. 


and since kinect can do object scanning now + plus your waifu.


you get the idea.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> its not true ?
> fucking bullshit



Where'd you hear such a stupid fucking rumor?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

MW3 was about what I expected. Here's hoping BF3 turns out better.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Dual scopes had me rolling


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Half Life Episode 3 will happen


*Spoiler*: __ 



And it will only be Co-Op


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> You missed Microsoft's conference and a few game reveals from various companies.



Noo.

Damn it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Imagine sweet talking your LI in ME3 with kinect.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Half Life Episode 3 will happen
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

Shenmue 3 best be announced so I can follow Lan Di to America and compete in the Forklift Racing Grand Prix


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

SAINTS FREAKING ROW YES


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

People actually liked Shenmue?

What.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Shenmue

Lol, low standards.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

dat horse ass /vomit

also didnt see mw stuff. Any new things?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Where can I find the stuff I missed like Elder Scrolls?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Imagine sweet talking your LI in ME3 with kinect.



                  .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

LADY NUTSHOT


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

"You're going to bond with you horse in ways..."


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Where can I find the stuff I missed like Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pre-recored footage there...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

You gonna suck it's horse cock.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Wut is this dumb youtube bitch doing in mah E3?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> Wut is this dumb youtube bitch doing in mah E3?



You're not watching G4TV?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you        .


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Shenmue
> 
> Lol, low standards.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

So when is the next conference?

5:30?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

source?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I really can't wait for the Sony conference.

Apologizing for 5 hours straight. I'm gonna die from laughter.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitches don't know about mah Shenmooooooo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> So when is the next conference?
> 
> 5:30?



Eight minutes.

EA's conference.

Two hours after that is Ubisoft's.

Two and a half hours after THAT is Sony's funeral.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4 wtf...................


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god ME3. My body will never be ready.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Eight minutes.
> 
> EA's conference.



Fuck. I want to go home. But it's a 2 hours drive. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Matt, what's going on in the Blender E3 thread?


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

madden and ssx.


ohhhhhhhhh yeah.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Hey Matt, what's going on in the Blender E3 thread?



>Everyone hates Kinect

>Everyone hates Fable

>Everyone hates MW3 but ballstick

>Living Hitokiri or whatever hates everything

S'about it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, some minor jerking-off to AC/Ubisoft in there.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Sara Underwood


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like EA Conference will be 60% ME3.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> dat horse ass /vomit
> 
> also didnt see mw stuff. Any new things?



You missed dual scopes aka hybrid sights


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH JOEL. Getting tired of Mass Effect? GET OUT.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

just watched skyrim stuff

auysdgfsjdvbslkjvhasdfaiusghf


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>G4TV

How disgusting.

Only thing good about it is that Adam Sessler knows what he's talking about.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

How the hell did I miss Microsoft's conference?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Sounds like EA Conference will be 60% ME3.



Sadly that does seem to be the case, I'd rather have more info on BF3.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH JOEL. Getting tired of Mass Effect? GET OUT.



lol ya


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh well.

I will check in later.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

what did i miss from the M$ conference how was it?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes. SSX is coming up.

Can't wait.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

HERE IT COMES.

PLEASE, COME SIT ON MY LAP, MASS EFFECT 3.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> what did i miss from the M$ conference how was it?



It was pure shit besides the Tomb Raider gameplay.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not even gonna attempt to waste my time by watching G4.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GOD! OH GOD! Here we go!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

EA IS HERE.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >G4TV
> 
> How disgusting.
> 
> Only thing good about it is that Adam Sessler knows what he's talking about.


I wish I was watching it on G4TV. I'm stuck watching it on Spike, which is much worse.

I love Adam Sessler.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

MASS EFFECT 3 TIME


MY BODY IS NOT READY


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

EA


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> what did i miss from the M$ conference how was it?



Halo: CE remake
Tomb Raider
Kinect
Kinect
Kinect
Halo 4


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go guys.

I am ready to judge.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

So who didn't see Halo 4 coming? I bet it'll have the exact same boring gameplay as the last 5 Halo's.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

ME3 RIGHT NOW


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude sounds nervous


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit I need to play Mass Effect.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck? Good trailer I guess.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MOAR MASS EFFECT 3!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >G4TV
> 
> How disgusting.
> 
> Only thing good about it is that Adam Sessler knows what he's talking about.



And Morgan Webb. She knows whats shes talking about too but that other newish guy is a noob.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

oh man. shouldve played a me title before.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I DONT CARE THAT THERES A GUY PLAYING IT


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

ITS A REAPER


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

*FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP *


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Obligatory

LEGION TIER:
Legion

GOD TIER:
Garrus
Wrex
Liara

SCIENTIST SALARIAN TIER:
Mordin

TELL ME MORE STORIES, UNCLE ZAEED TIER:
Zaeed

GOOD TIER:
Samara, Grunt, Thane, Kasumi

MEH TIER:
Kaiden, Jacob, Miranda

SHIT TIER:
Jack, Morinth, Tali

KILL IT WITH NUCLEAR FIRE TIER:
Ashley


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

RUN SHEPARD RUN 

crap its over....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

bitchen!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

ME3 looked sick. Wished I actually got into the series from the beginning...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

*orders ME2*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

>Suddenly real life reaper.
>Looks crazy as fuck
>Gets hit by a missle
>Falls down

"Man, what the fuck? Reapers fucking suck."

>Repairs itself
>Starts chasing you again

"HOLY FUCK THIS IS AWESOME!"


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

These games need to come out earlier, hype kinda get's lost having to be waiting so long to play.


----------



## Cash (Jun 6, 2011)

> TELL ME MORE STORIES, UNCLE ZAEED TIER:
> Zaeed



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Man I cant wait. dat release date, yessssss.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OVER ALREADY!!  I demand more!


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to play ME2

Only played the first one

That got me hyped


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

WHINY FUCKER: WE NEED A PLAN!

SHEPARD: WE FIGHT OR WE DIE, THAT'S THE PLAN!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh.Fucking.Shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ME3 looks promising.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

OH SHIT EA TAKING SHOTS AT MICROSOFT, WATCH Ice-T PUT A DISS SONG OUT BOUT 'EM


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, EA took a jab at MS.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Please be good, please be good, please be good, please be good


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Need 4 Speed 24? No thanks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

That previous guys public speakings skills was so terribad that it would make a shy person like me look like MLK Jr.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

need for speed on foot ????
WHAT THE FUCK ?????????


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Need for speed....on foot.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Need for speed on foot. Damn it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

This seems interesting.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

The word revolutionize is starting to lose it's meaning with developers using it left and right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

dem graphics


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

nfs lookin good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

wtf is going on with this franchise


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Need for Speed is the only racing game  I really enjoy. The graphics keep me interested.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

need for speed
not a racing game anymore..... what the fuck im watchin seriously ?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

"We don't build elaborate stages and invite random celebrities for guest appearances" 

I like this guy


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF is NFS doing?


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

wait....

on foot? oh well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Halo: CE remake
> Tomb Raider
> Kinect
> Kinect
> ...



That's it? Are you serious? That's all they have? Well at least gears 3 looks awesome. I'm better off watch E3 on spike. At least I'm getting the conferences.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

WE'RE ON FOOT FUCKERS.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> dem graphics



This guy has the right thinking


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Need for speed turned into bourne identity.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like an odd concept but the game's graphics looks great.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Need for Speed + Mirrors Edge.

It will be shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

need for speed: heavy rain


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 and Skyrim

OH MY GEE


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

need for speed: gran teft auto....


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Action racing game...fuck that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Halo: CE remake
> Tomb Raider
> Kinect
> Kinect
> ...



Sounds good, nothing embarrassing then?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck the police.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

QTEs

QTEs everywhere


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay for QTE running...


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> just came back, what game are they showing now?



its need for speed, beleive it or not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

just came back, what game are they showing now?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Racing game
>People whine about QTEs in non-racing areas

wut?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT STORYLINE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

dat SFX


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

fuckin weird ass game


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Star Wars.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

star wars ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

You dead son.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

THE OLD REPUBLIC!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

That might actually be good         .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

STAR        WARS


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

ON FOOT! look just like a series of QTE's


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yes Old Republic


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

O missed mass effect 3 fuck youall  especially shoko


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to start counting how many times people say: "Epic."


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

LOLOL!!!

"We made big RPGs like Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights, Mass Effect, and Dragon Age..."

*one person cheers*

"Hey, you liked it!"

Dr. Greg, playing it like a boss. That was fucking great.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, just realized I'm watching 3 minutes behind


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

the new kotor is a mmo ?
fuck this shit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> just came back, what game are they showing now?



Need 4 Speed now Star Wars Republic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2011)

More QTEs and rails.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Republic !!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Old Republic
>Amalgam of all the other trailers
>Nothing new
>No gameplay

wut?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

This Star Wars looks a shit ton better then that Xbox 360 one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the Old Republic released long ago? It seems like they were hyping it up since 2008.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat CGI


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

EA already has better showing than microsoft


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

They sure like spamming ORIGIN YO everywhere.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

SSX mofossss!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol EA Sports games


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> O missed mass effect 3 fuck youall  especially shoko



 WUT? U mad?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

SSX bitches!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> O missed mass effect 3 fuck youall  especially shoko




go to 03:34


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

EA lookin mighty epic..


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

SSX is looking cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF?????


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

EA is doing great so far.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

"That's incredible"

Yes, very nice CG, pat yourself on the back why don't you


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

survive it sounds sweet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Old republic looked nasty.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

ssx yes, time to get back to the best action sports franchise ever


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing new about Old Republic. I am fucking disappoint.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope Brodi makes the cut.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

EA wanting the #1 spot this year?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

People still care about FIFA?

edit: nvm apparently they do, lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

i hope moby makes the cut


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck yeah fifa football 12


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> i hope moby makes the cut



Moby sucks. I hate that guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

FIFA 12.. waiting for this


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

SSX the best

Don't fuck this up, EA


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Great, soccer stuff. Time to get a snack.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Now for a REAL sports game.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes people still care about FIFA, after the last Pro EVo I think hell of alot more people care.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't played SSX since Tricky.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I saw everything I wanted to see from EA now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> WUT? U mad?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

EA so far is MEH.
Or about a C.

I just want them to sell me Battlefield 3 right now, they already know I bought ME3.


NO MESSI NO BUY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

So EA has shown nothing decent but Mass Effect 3.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL Drake advertisement.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Lil wayne wtf?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lil'wayne and Drake ruined the trailer.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah put Ochocinco in there during a FIFA trailer.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

lol no celebrities on stage but celebrities in the video is fine. lol EA.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

FIFA eh? They need to add faking injuries, if they haven't already.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Wayne Soccer is Not Gangsta you Auto tuning no talent Hack!!!


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Sport games are so fucking boring, smh


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Haven't played SSX since Tricky.



Shame. SSX3 is pretty good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Moby sucks. I hate that guy.



you kidding me? you like brodi the lax surfer hippiefag and not badass moby.

cmon man, cmon


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yeah put Ochocinco in there during a FIFA trailer.



I heard he used to play futbol/soccor. Thats why he tried kicking/punting in the Pre-Season last year.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> you kidding me? you like brodi the lax surfer hippiefag and not badass moby.
> 
> cmon man, cmon



The guy snowboards in Alaska without a shirt. It doesn't get more badass then Brodi.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

OH WHY CANT FIFA 12 ALREADY BE RELEASED?


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

Something is wrong when Drake and Lil'Wayne get more screentime than Wayne Rooney in a game about soccer..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Shame. SSX3 is pretty good.



Well I haven't owned one since Tricky. I think I played 3 a few times though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo will win E3 this year.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> .



How hyped are you for Halo 4 and CE Mike? 

stop spamming the thread with giogios you fucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

FIFA elite


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fifa 12: Endorsed by Lil' Wayne

I gotta get this game for sure


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol Drake & Lil'Wayne


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

.....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't even watch international futbol and I like playing FIFA


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> FIFA eh? They need to add faking injuries, if they haven't already.



I'd love to see a match with fake injuring every tackle


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

EA Gun Cl- err I mean Football Club


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> The guy snowboards in Alaska without a shirt. It doesn't get more badass then Brodi.



why do you hate moby though


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Rolling out all the sport titles it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Madden.. bathroom break


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, now its handegg time.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Nintendo will win E3 this year.



i can't wait to see the new nintendo console, it will make me decide if i will finally buy a nintendo console again.

ME3 is the last of the franchise so i have nothing to worry about for the next gen for not having to play it


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

This Vince Lombardi was good during the playoffs this year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> How hyped are you for Halo 4 and CE Mike?
> 
> stop spamming the thread with giogios you fucks



I'm at about a 9.5


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh hey, real football.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope this Madden is better than last years. That one was just horrible.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Vince Lombardi, is that you?!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go. Fucking Madden.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Oh hey, Handegg



Fix'd

/10char


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW RAY LEWIS


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

EA E3 conference, as always far too many sports games.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT INCEPTION MUSIC


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> EA E3 conference, as always far too many sports games.



people always gonna bitch about something...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

celebs


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WAITTTT didnt EA just say something bout not having stars on the stage or summin like htat?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

So how big of Hypocrites are EA right now?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

RAY LEWIS

Bringing the crime rate down.


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Matthews, Lewis and Hillis .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck you Fifaaaaaaaaa

Time for Madden


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

What happened to the no-celebrities thing


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> why do you hate moby though



I don't. I got him confused with JP.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Oh hey, real football.



>Real football
>Involves little ball kicking

>>


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Oh hey, real football.



but fifa's already over.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh are they real Football players?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL, EA being bunch of hypocrite fucks. They say they do their conference simple with no celebrities, but look who they bring... bunch of football celebrities.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Madden meet Inception? wut? lol


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray Ray bitch...............


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

lol they got actual NFL players on the stage. Hypocrites!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, EA getting random celebrities.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

And the hypocrite of the year award goes to..


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm at about a 9.5



Though i think we are going to have to wait as long as we did with Halo Reach. 2 years from now


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

get it ooooooooooover with, dun care 'bout madden


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't have celebrities, except sports stars.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Also lol EA. F for being hypocrites.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

They have nice bodies. :fapfapfapfap


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I don't. I got him confused with JP.




i was like 

but yeah JP is a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol he is making them all say YES SIR.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

They better announced the re-installation of QB vision.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, is it just me who thought that trailer for madden NFL was really good ? 

I never even played madden or wharever.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Come oooon something good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

EA raping


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> wow, is it just me who thought that trailer for madden NFL was really good ?
> 
> I never even played madden or wharever.


The game has been sub-par for about 3-5 years. They need to make it look good.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> They better announced the re-installation of QB vision.



Didn't they leave that in as an option?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

the sims social..... oh god....


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

oh lord sims social.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish someone in the crowd would scream hypocrite at him


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Though i think we are going to have to wait as long as we did with Halo Reach. 2 years from now



Yeah but we get Halo: CE Anniversary this year


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't expect EA to be THIS bad.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Great, Sims. Come on EA, just show us Battlefield already.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Sims now?

Adding in Facebook as well?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

okay.. FUCK EA


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh godddddd


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my god...


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta reap the benefits of facebook. Everyone else is.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Didn't they leave that in as an option?


Nope, thats why I stopped playing the last 2 years.

This music is horrible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Facebook, lame.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh more social networking garbage.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

EA confirmed for losing it in the head. 


Sims + facebook now, shits awkward as fuck.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

sims social. revolutionizing gettin bitches.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

FIND YOUR LIFEMATE THROUGH SIMS SOCIAL, DUDE


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait wasnt civilization coming out on fb?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol   Sims.

Btw EA is raping despite getting an F.

But you know, lol Sims.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

BATTLEFIELD 3 TIME!!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

No one gets above a C so far. Sony, Nintendo and Ubisoft, its all up to you.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Manchildren and Womanchildren, meet your mate on Sims


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

This looks terrible, embarrassingly desperate to get in to "social" gaming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

"if you can't find him build him"

lol


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god.. milking Facebook to the max


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

The sims? IS this is_ REAL _ME3 trailer? :ho


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> "if you can't find him build him"
> 
> lol



They already have that

It's called Real Doll


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit a Future hall of fame of MLB ... XD


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Curt Shilling .


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah but we get Halo: CE Anniversary this year



I still have my old xbox copy of CE in my closet of old xbox games.

Updated graphics is gonna make me cum bananas


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Goddamnit getting kinda tired of all these claims of making decisions changing yoru gameplay shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The sims? IS this is_ REAL _ME3 trailer? :ho



Can i talk to my LI with Kinect?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Bolston
>McFarlane
>Salvatore

Oh my God, you just made Frankenstein's monster.

You heathens.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Nope, thats why I stopped playing the last 2 years.



Ah. I remember it was really unpopular, and so the version that came next had it turned off as default, but allowed you to turn it back on if you wanted. I assumed they had kept it in like that.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Aurora said:


> The game has been sub-par for about 3-5 years. They need to make it look good.



not the gameplay, the old dude talking during it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

EA does it again


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

wilhelmscream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

more generic RPG


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks cool. I want that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Still no Battlefield 3......... anywhere.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> I still have my old xbox copy of CE in my closet of old xbox games.
> 
> Updated graphics is gonna make me cum bananas



Buckets of bananas, Eki. _Buckets._


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Reckoning looked epic. Is it a MMO?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, I''ll be giving this game a shot. It looks fun to play at least.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Just forgot the name of the game. What is it already? The God of War like RPG I mean.


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Reckoning looked epic. Is it a MMO?


No it's not an MMO.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

oh look.... an other cgi trailer.....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Kingdom of something, looked pretty generic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Anything good happen yet?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Girl with invisibility... never seen that before.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike looks like it could be worth buying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that one RPG whose name I forgot looked better then this current thing whose name I forgot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

OverStrike= Interesting.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

This might be fun.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL this is A-Team with chicks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Will be buying.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 time bitches


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

overstrike was tight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3BF3BF3!!!1111


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

BATTLEFIELD 3!!!!!!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike trailer looks cool, but I'll wait for gameplay footage


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Another non game play trailer..


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike yes. Battlefield perhaps?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

And now BF:3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmmmmm BF3.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Heard everyone bitching about how MW3 looks the same as MW2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a cinematic trailer, but OverStrike caught my eye.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go, BF3


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm Battlefield 3. Overstrike interests me more.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

MW3 eat your heart out.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike looked pretty cool.

dat chin.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 THANK YOU.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

damn, battlefield looks great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 Already beat MW3 Live demo. lol


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Frostbite 2 is pretty sexy.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat audio.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Already looks better than MW3.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

holly shit
battlefield 3 look superb


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Heard everyone bitching about how MW3 looks the same as MW2.



Eki my friend, you surprised by that?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

STILL NO FUCKING MULTIPLAYER ANYWHERE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

bend over elite


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, we get a Beta. Sweet.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL BATTLELOG. damn EA going crazy on the online community stuff this year.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Beta bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Eki my friend, you surprised by that?



I find it quite funny.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Origin.com for multi trailer.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

PC MASTER RACE IS ON


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my God open beta in September :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

looks better then cod


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

keep our thumbs crossed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

MP looks like story mode 

mind fuckin blown


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, it's Rex!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> STILL NO FUCKING MULTIPLAYER ANYWHERE.



i think thats a good thing....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

MW suck it.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

CoD Elite already dead and buried before it even launches.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

PLAYING BF3 on MASTER RACE.

GLORIOUS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

its over BF3 won...


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

i tough it was cgi at first....
this is in game graphic ? holly cow it look sweet


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

MW is being upstaged so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Battlefield 3 Open Beta

That's it. Battlefield wins.

And I LOVE how they're demoing it on PC.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> looks better then cod



lol battle field has always looked better


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Game looks BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stream dead


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

game over. There is no competition. You lose MW3.


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

MW looked better then this imo


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> MW looked better then this imo



Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 for present aring I?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stream dead



:ho               .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

BF3 Flawless victory...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

I dunno, I'm not really that impressed. I've only been watching since he got in the tank. Graphically it looks amazing, but will the maps be this big in multiplayer (like old school BF?).

I'd like to see some gun action before I give my real impression.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

was it just me or did it lag pretty badly when showing inside the tank?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

TANKS!

TANKS EVERYWHERE


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this is loooong.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> was it just me or did it lag pretty badly when showing inside the tank?



I noitced that too. It was all choppy and stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

They didn't choose the best part of the game to show off esp if you're going for the fanboys who want spectacle.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

the tank is getting boring...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking Inception music everywhere.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer was pretty lengthy imo.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

explosions are pretty (as is everything else really) gameplay looks slow though...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They didn't choose the best part of the game to show off esp if you're going for the fanboys who want spectacle.



Pretty much. Game looks great either way though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MY GOD, THAT SHIT AMAZING ON MASTER RACE. 


BATTLEFIELD 3= GOAT.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> explosions are pretty (as is everything else really) *gameplay looks slow though*...



well its a tank.... tanks are slow


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Why did they show tank gameplay? That's always the worst. Overall EA did pretty good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

boring presentation


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

As boring as that was it was still vastly superior to MW3.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

More ME3 on earth, later on Gametrailer stream.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> well its a tank.... tanks are slow



Lol tanks aren't slow.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Im kind of looking forward to seeing Ghost Recon


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FFFF. CASEY HUDSON COMING WITH NEW ME3 DEMO ON SPIKE TV.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3 officially killed COD.

Activision is going to shit a brick.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Bobby Kotick is probably shitting his pants right about now


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL @ the comments ppl are preordering because it was demo'ed on PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

demo could've been better.. but that MP trailer was the fucking shit... can't wait for the beta..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

COD: MW: WTF? That trailer was ridiculously long. Might as well showed me the entire campaign.

BF3: Jeebus did you see that? Tanks everywhere. I wish the trailer was longer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

EA were okay. Sony or Nintendo will take this easily tbh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that did not like the trailer?  MW3 looks better.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Joel, shut your mouth. Don't speak bad about NFS


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 6, 2011)

It would be awesome if the OP was updated with the stuff that's been announced. Could the OP or a mod do that?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lol tanks aren't slow.



well i mean..... tank gameplay is more slow than a jeep or helicopter for example...


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

MW3 looks like MW2 with new levels


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Because you're a fanboy, Ballstick.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Two very different games. You can't really compare em'


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

They truly should have shown some infantry combat. Tanks are the most boring things ever.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Cod>bF this will always be the same even if BF is the better game..................


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Cod>bF this will always be the same even if BF is the better game..................


Denial has clouded your judgement.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait for _Uncharted_ and _Resistance_ demos. Sony's conference can't start soon enough for me.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

Since when did it become cool to give MW3 so much shit?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Will there be anything interesting going on the stream before Ubisoft is on? Could use an hour brake.


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Since when did it become cool to give MW3 so much shit?



Since MW2 sucked ass.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Denial has clouded your judgement.



I think its mostly due to the fact that he's 12 

You know them under aged hard core fanboys


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Since when did it become cool to give MW3 so much shit?



Since they started charging 15 dollars for maps.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Give me a break, COD = 90% of scripted bullshits.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It's funny that the most boring gameplay from Battlefield was drastically more impressive than "the most exciting" of MW3.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Since when did it become cool to give MW3 so much shit?



It's not that it's a bad game, it's just the same game we've had for about 4 years straight now.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Will there be multyp game play for mw3 this e3..................


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

MORE ME3 DEMO COMING UP.. HHNNNNNGGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Since when did it become cool to give MW3 so much shit?



Since Call of Duty has been shit.

So... a pretty long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

demo is irrelevant.. did anyone not notice that MP trailer? that was fuckin boss


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Activision up to your usual tricks.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Denial has clouded your judgement.



He's right in a sense. IMO Battlefield has always had the better gameplay. However with CoD you can always get on by yourself, do decent, and have fun. With Battlefield you need to rely on your teammates quite a bit, and sometimes you can't get a good match at all.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> MORE ME3 DEMO COMING UP.. HHNNNNNGGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

when is ubisofts turn?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaffe keepin' it real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Twisted Transformers


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> He's right in a sense. IMO Battlefield has always had the better gameplay. However with CoD you can always get on by yourself, do decent, and have fun. *With Battlefield you need to rely on your teammates quite a bit, and sometimes you can't get a good match at all*.


I'm sorry but that sounds exactly like your typical COD multiplayer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Typical Jaffe.

Only person who manages to be so humble he's an arrogant prick.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

If mw3 had a multy player demo I would cry...................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaffe plugging BF3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> If mw3 had a multy player demo *I would cry*...................





10char


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm sorry but that sounds exactly like your typical COD multiplayer.



No for real like in snd you could kill the other team all by yourself....................


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm sorry but that sounds exactly like your typical COD multiplayer.



Have you played the two series? If you can't get a decent squad in Battlefield you're fucked. Period. In COD, your team may be bad but you can still do good by yourself without any trouble.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> If mw3 had a multy player demo I would cry...................



It actually has a whole multiplayer, not just a demo. It's called Modern Wafare 2.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> 10char



In the good way...................


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to go to work. Will miss Sony's 2 hour long public apology


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaffe with his attention seeking attempts as always.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Twisted Metal = Must Buy


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> Twisted Metal = Must Buy


Nah, not really. Don't really care about twisted metal. 

Actually, I never cared for it at all.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Twisted Metal referencing Metal Gear? Sort of want.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't he spoiler God of war since he went

god of war better watch out and then he spazzed out.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Since MW2 sucked ass.





FireHawk64 said:


> Since they started charging 15 dollars for maps.





Super Mike said:


> It's not that it's a bad game, it's just the same game we've had for about 4 years straight now.





Damon Baird said:


> Since Call of Duty has been shit.
> 
> So... a pretty long time.



Aight        .


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Since Call of Duty has been shit.
> 
> So... a pretty long time.



WWII CoD games were so much better than the shit they pump out now 



Firefist said:


> when is ubisofts turn?



2:30


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> It actually has a whole multiplayer, not just a demo. It's called Modern Wafare 2.



I bet they took out qscoping and stoping power trying to be like *call of duty black shit*..............


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> It actually has a whole multiplayer, not just a demo. It's called Modern Wafare 2.



That my friend, gets you reward.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

head throwing robots 


*Spoiler*: __ 




FUCK YEA


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

ME3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> BO > MW2



No

dwawdaawdaw


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GOD! YES CASEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I bet they took out qscoping and stoping power trying to be like *call of duty black shit*..............



BO > MW2


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

ME 3? Wonder what alien species Shepard will fuck with and FUCK this time around.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ITS HERE.


The dating simulator.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

IT'S BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryan Pleasure said:


> No
> 
> dwawdaawdaw




More Balanced.. Less Noob Tactics.. No Qscooping.. 

Yes.. MW2 might be more fun.. but competitive-wise BO is much better..

you sig's awesome though..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

WREX. WHERE R U BRUH!


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

"wrex cant keep his hands off a fertile female"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> OMG JUST DIE BY SOME WHITE 6'7 GUY POUNDING YOU IN THE ASS...........................



not much of an argument you got thar


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Obese mecha? In my ME 3?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Was that Wrex's voice!?!?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Dominos makes some good ass pizza.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Obese mecha? In my ME 3?



yimir ring a bell?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That was so sexy.

Brb, schlicking.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> yimir ring a bell?


Yeah but they weren't fat. Just annoying and overly stupid.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> More Balanced.. Less Noob Tactics.. No Qscooping..
> 
> Yes.. MW2 might be more fun.. but competitive-wise BO is much better..
> 
> you sig's awesome though..



Everyone uses the Famas. Invalid competitive wise argument failed :3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Yeah but they weren't fat. Just annoying and overly stupid.


Probably an upgraded version Ymir.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3!  I'mma get that right quick. Fuck MW3.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait for nintendos


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Was that Wrex's voice!?!?



YES !!


probably.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Probably an upgraded version Ymir.



Hoping Fenris and Loki mechs also got an upgrade. They desperately need it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone uses the Famas. Invalid competitive wise argument failed :3



as opposed to only using ump; slight of hand/stopping power/commando? 

argument still intact


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha playing Mw2


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike looks AWESOME!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Overstrike looks AWESOME!



Nice to see some thing new, it gave off a pixar vibe


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> as opposed to only using ump; slight of hand/stopping power/commando?
> 
> argument still intact



Who uses the UMP when you can use the TAR-21? Or the P90?  

>:]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> YES !!
> 
> 
> probably.



I hope so...either way I CAME.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Whens the next press con.................


----------



## Velocity (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the look of Overstrike.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> as opposed to only using ump; slight of hand/stopping power/commando?
> 
> argument still intact



Riotshield > Any Treyarch CoD.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

That whole demo we've seen so far of Me3 is what was described in Game Informer. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they showed us the Thresher Maw vs babby Reaper.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

More ME3! ^_^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

EA Conference:-
+Battlefield 3
+Overstrike
+Mass Effect 3
-FIFA Sports was meh at best
-jabbing at MS for having celebs while having celebs themselevs
*Grade*: B+


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

MASS EFFECT ON HEARTH WITH ANDERSON HOLLYYYYY SHIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG!!! MORE ME3~~!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike looks like its gonna have a good amount of humor to it in the cutscenes.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Dibs on Captain Anderson dying in ME 3 in a dramatic fashion trying to protect something important.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nice to see some thing new, it gave off a pixar vibe



I knew I had seen that goop gun before, just remembered the one in the Incredibles


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

A REAPERS HOLLU SHIIIIIIIUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
IM SHITTING IN MY PANTS


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, good. Spike TV feed cut off when there's nothing interest left to show.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft in 30 min. I expect 10-15 of Assassin's Creed awesomeness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Who uses the UMP when you can use the TAR-21? Or the P90?
> 
> >:]



everybody dawg.. its the most used dawg.. especially when you have it from the beginning..

that plus the grenade launcher attachment.. 



MrChubz said:


> Riotshield > Any Treyarch CoD.



further proving my point


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

ohoh, looks like Anderson is getting down to business again.



Glad to see people enjoying Overstrike's presentation.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

It seems the Cerberus is working with the Reapers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> ohoh, looks like Anderson is getting down to business again.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see people enjoying Overstrike's presentation.



yeah.. i like how its not all srs n stuff :33


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft will be 55 minutes of Tom Clancy games.

And 3 minutes of talking about how cool AC is.

Then a two minute cinematic trailer.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

ASHLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> everybody dawg.. its the most used dawg.. especially when you have it from the beginning..
> 
> that plus the grenade launcher attachment..
> 
> ...



That the Riot shield is the best shit ever?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG GUYS. ME3 looks amazing.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Will there be more mw3 shit going on..............


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING ASHLEY AND NOT KAIDAN. WORST DEMO EVER.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it me or does Ashley looks much better than in the previous games?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Overstrike, the creator of spy-fi genre.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

some overstrike info upcoming


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank God Overstrike is on 360.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I caught Uncharted: The Lara Croft Story before I went to work. 

Did I miss anything else good at the MS Conference?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Eh Ashley was my first ME1 LI. 
in Me2 i changed it to Jack.

should be interesting how they interact


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

ahahaha boss  




4 player co-op for Overstrike, damn. Day one.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

SHIT! Ashley is soooo much better in ME3.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Because you're a fanboy, Ballstick.



              .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That the Riot shield is the best shit ever?



don't know.. never used it, and can deal with anyone who uses it, but i thought you were trying to further prove my point...

i apologize for that


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Did I miss anything else good at the MS Conference?


A lot of laughs.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

AC Revelations


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Watched the reveal of Ice-T's character on GoW3.  Awesome.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Sesame Street kinect? Wth?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I DEMAND A REPLAY OF THE DEMO WITH KAIDAN!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Okay, I caught Uncharted: The Lara Croft Story before I went to work.
> 
> Did I miss anything else good at the MS Conference?



halo 4 starwars kinect, and Gears of war 3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok. I'm back. What did I miss?


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Sesame Street kinect? Wth?



Perfect to get little kids into video games and such.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft Conference in 1 minute.



From NoeGaf!


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Mass effect 3 looks awesome. Fuck AC, ubisoft can die for all I care


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I wanna see Kevin Durant.



Random much?


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft with Ghost Recon back in the old days was the shit. I remember spending so much time playing that game on XbL. They need to get back into the game... as so does Tom Clanys Rainbow six


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Perfect to get little kids into video games and such.


Doubt it. There is apparently only one thing the Kinect will be used for the dance game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It just showed Dwight, and KD is into video games.



I missed it!


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Doubt it. There is apparently only one thing the Kinect will be used for the dance game.



The dance game is fun. And im sure there is hella of a lot  more that developers can do with Kinect.  It's only a matter of time.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Man. This old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the glasses is my kind of guy.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Man. This old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the glasses is my kind of guy.



Thing is he gets money for being Mr.Obvious


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Patcher called it like it is.


I want to know if Tom Clancy is alive..................


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Could someone please compile the important/cool stuff that was said 'till now? 

I haven't had the time to watch yet


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Ice T and His Gears Character >>>>>all that  Fifa and Madden Bullshit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

E3 moved to G4TV, right?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Man. This old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the glasses is my kind of guy.



            .


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

G4tv use to be sooooooooooooo cool then they put cop and all these gay show on there fuck it all up...............


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> E3 moved to G4TV, right?



Yeah......................


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

g4 was never cool or good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

driver still exists?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

The only good shows on G4 is X-Play and AOTS.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Could someone please compile the important/cool stuff that was said 'till now?
> 
> I haven't had the time to watch yet



Microsoft failed
Halo 4 I guess
BF3>MW3
Skyrim & ME3 pwn

That's about it.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> The only good shows on G4 is X-Play and AOTS.



Since being G4, thats all they have now. Which is the reason why Direct TV said, "Fuck this shitty station."


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

SHOW ME GHOST RECON MULTIPLAYER.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

When does Sony conference start?

8:00 PM?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft             time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> The dance game is fun. And im sure there is hella of a lot  more that developers can do with Kinect.  It's only a matter of time.


I'm not saying it isn't but that will all be that Kinect has been know for and will continue to be. And microsoft hasn't shown they plan on changing that. I feel sorry for Rare, they are capable of so much more.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm guessing that guy is french?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH SHIT GUYS. OH MAN. OH GOD.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

here it goes


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

I was going to say, German. A lot of 'Z's.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy talking sound like a pussy............


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

"I want to ZANK everyone"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Microsoft failed
> Halo 4 I guess
> BF3>MW3
> Skyrim & ME3 pwn
> ...



Thanks for the update. =)


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

e's pretty appy


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman Origin?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm guessing that guy is french?


Obviously, since Ubisoft is a french company.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Obviously, since Ubisoft is a french company.



Did not know that


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, I have time now 

..

Where can I watch this?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

'Bout time they got rid of the damn rabbits


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god these guys.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright, I have time now
> 
> ..
> 
> Where can I watch this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Muahahaha.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

RAYMANN!!!!! IS BACK!!!!!

.....wtf side scrolling


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I rather play the old Rayman


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman is back!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

rayman look fun :33


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

dkc returns much?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman looks fun


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

why are people clapping..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT TETRIS RAYMAN


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks fun enough, will probably get it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

What is this I'm getting tired


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

rayman looks like fun, indeed =D


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanted 3d rayman


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks Fresh "Rayman"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at all the underage ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posting comments saying "IS THIS GAME A JOKE"

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That mosquitoe brings back memories<3


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Worst conference yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking Shakespeare jokes, my balls.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

This shit is to long..............


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Look at all the underage ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posting comments saying "IS THIS GAME A JOKE"



Shitheads should stick to MW.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

El oh el  Even the crowd is like "WTH?"


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

JADE            .


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

lol every year for E3  i see these cool games and im like, "Im going to get that." But then i never do V.V


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

french humor = shit


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Look at all the underage ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posting comments saying "IS THIS GAME A JOKE"
> 
> Jesus Christ.




ya its stupid, good thing the video game industry haven't forgot about good old side scroller style, like the new donkey kong


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That dude's something else


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Caffeine


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Charlie Sheen jokes

YOU'RE SO ORIGINAL!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Pre tiger blood>You


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

A Charlie Sheen joke


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

is he really spouting game pickup lines?

lol


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit this guy is doing sound effects.

CHARLIE SHEEN JOKE.

Dear mother of god.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

rayman looked nice, not really my kind.



Ennoea said:


> Shitheads should stick to MW.



Even though everyone was also complaining about MW...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman game looks really fun.

Ubisoft are doing good so far, we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF man get off the stage, no one laughing or even clapping for you to come out.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Well it is their anniversary I guess


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

He said DICK! LOL


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man the jokes are so bad. >______<


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

This whole 1986 thing is making me feel old.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Unbelievable douche.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

DICK JOKES.

Jesus Christ someone pull this guy from the stage.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Just fucking terrible....


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

He said 80% of gamer girls are hot but didn't provide any pics, blasphemy


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy is the reincarnation of Johnny Bravo.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

skip the fillers already


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Give me Beyond Good and Evil 2 already Ubisoft!!


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok gaming is old! I get it! Way to piss off the people who are buying your games. The gamers 24 and up!


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets Kinect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

dat conference


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you           .


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Bad jokes
>Bad game

It fits!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

fucking Driver? I thought that game died.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This guy is the reincarnation of Johnny Bravo.



Johnny was actually funny


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

I really don't like this spokesperson.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

other then the new halo, batman and fable game nothing good. so when is the PlayStation confrence. and nintendo


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a contender for worst. Conference. In. HISTORY.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Another Driver? Was the last one not bad enough?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Well.. despite all the negativity the guy is getting.... at least he has energy to his presentation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a contender for worst. Conference. In. HISTORY.



You must be new to gaming.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

First conference w/o Inception bass in the back.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

YAWN                 .


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

The problem is his presentation is completely undeserving of enthusiasm.

I'd be downright fucking EMBARRASSED to be working on another Driver game.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

So what happens in driver??


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Remember playing Driver as a kid, but I don't remember the gameplay or even if I was having fun with it


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

He started the applaudse..


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Racing
>Ground-breaking multiplayer

Yeah... no.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> I'd be downright fucking EMBARRASSED to be working on another Driver game.



Maybe they could save it but it was better off dead. Does Driver even have any fans?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, at least he has energy.

Also, go easy on Matt. He has very shitty taste in games.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Montreal in the house bitch!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is Peter at for  some Fable BS?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a contender for worst. Conference. In. HISTORY.



Every conference is the worst confrence


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this _looks_ good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

not even AC can save this


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this sounds serious.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

That crowd really is a buzzkill


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy looks stupid.

His VA is pretty bad as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Curse words make a good game.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

This must be Farcry but why is Lost music playing?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy's serious


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YOU OKAY.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

They made a cursing sim?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FAK U OKAY?

FAK U.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

definition of insanity is trying to drown someone


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Good job.

You beat an Einstein quote like a dead horse.

You're edgy.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> That crowd really is a buzzkill



The crowd is only as good as the things being presented


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

First E3 game announcement that  throws F bombs everywhere.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at all those dead people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

man wth with this game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy fainted/died because of surprise buttsex?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Far Cry 3: Swears Unleashed


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

What is this game now?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

FarCry meets Lost meets Uncharted?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Why isn't this game TPS?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a shame horrible writing and FPS-perspective ruined what could've been an entertaining game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

let me retort.. they can release a hentai tentacle game.. and it will barely save this.. barely


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

mehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm getting pretty tired.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm watching this at work, and all I can say is that i'm glad no children are in here XD


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm bored  .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

It sure doesn't lack violence :ho


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It sure doesn't lack violence :ho



what ? you haven seen ninja gaiden 3


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

aaaaannnnnd it's Farcry 3


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys? What's the fucking definition of insanity?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> aaaaannnnnd it's Farcry 3



ya, but far cry 2 was bad......


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> what ? you haven seen ninja gaiden 3



point taken :ho


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

I liked it.........


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Gearbox Softwares as in Borderlands? Fuck Brothers In Arms, bring in Borderlands 2.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

He said doody


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

FarCry 3... surprise of the show.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I love hearing Randy Pitchford's hypocrisy right now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

i liked the stealthiness, not the fighting


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

So, who's betting Far Cry 3 will bring back the horrible mutants?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

meh, all I have to say for that game..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Farcry 3, nice.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god Brothers in Arms?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look, the man that ruined Duke Nukem.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like A team to me


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't posted in years but I just had to come in and say holy SHIT this caffiene guy is so embarrassing! What a joke, does he not know how bad he is? Get the normal guy back


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Caffeine is killing any enthusiasm the crowd could possibly show, lol


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

stream link, I lost that shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

WW2.        Yay.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Darc said:


> stream link, I lost that shit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, hey, Pitchford is making Inglorious Basterds The Video Game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

No more shooters, this E3 is boring me.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

"New take on WW2"

HAHAHA


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

FarCry... smh, old shit is old


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

oh hey its a video game version of inglorious bastards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

first good response


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft last year = Boring
Ubisoft this year = Boring.


Uh oh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

WW2, YAY?!?!?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Inglorious basterds the game!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey look it's heavy


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

This does look good, but the WOII setting is risky, imo


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

ha ha, dude in the toilet XD


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Did that guy just say what I think he said?


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

inglorious basterds - the game.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

This looks like Team Fortress 2: Origins


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Games and Hollywood, "Great content" my pasty white ass.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

yay that dude's up again

..


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

disregard my previous comment, I guess that's a pretty new take


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST, UBISOFT, ARE YOU EVEN TRYING?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

A movie   ?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I RATHER WATCH THE MICROSOFT CONFERENCE THAN THIS BOREFEST


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

Brother in arms looks amusing. And can somebody shut this guy up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

What did they do to Brothers in arms? It's like rape.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

TINTIN!

please be good


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> TINTIN!
> 
> please be good



OmG ITS TINTIN


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Ubisoft last year = Boring
> Ubisoft this year = Boring.
> 
> 
> Uh oh.



No way it was boring last year. It had laser tag.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft is so lucky they have Assassins Creed


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck have I been watching. Come on. It's not even funny now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man... when is Sony conference again? ...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

A TinTin game? They really must be running out of ideas.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

This is extremely reminiscent of James Cameron but not quite as terrible.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Jab at gay marriage. Yeah. REAL CLASSY, UBISOFT. You're hip, you're edgy, we get it. Kill yourselves.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy sh--- TINTIN!

I haven't heard that name since I was a child watching Nicklodeon


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a fan of Tintin

But I guess it could be fun..


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

fffffuuuuuu. where the fuck is ghost recon??!?!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon. Here we go.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowie 

It'll probably suck, but hey


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man... when is Sony conference again? ...


This, just got here and have no clue. I know it's supposed to be soon though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

i am playing with my balls.. nuff said..


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

There's nothing that can save ubisoft at this point.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Tintin actually looks fun.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't fuck up Tom Clancy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy is embarrassing.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I RATHER WATCH THE MICROSOFT CONFERENCE THAN THIS BOREFEST



lolz no...fistbump...


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shi-, Syndicate?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Jab at gay marriage. Yeah. REAL CLASSY, UBISOFT. You're hip, you're edgy, we get it. Kill yourselves.



I thought it was a jab at divorce.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

TINTIN

It actually looked decent, I hope it turns out good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy whatever his name, Can someone tell him that he is not funny?


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft Conference the gift that keeps on giving! Horrible jokes that are so bad they are funny!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, Ghost Recon...

Sigh


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am playing with my balls.. nuff said..



So am I. It's a natural reaction to do when I'm bored.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

ghost recon


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Tom Clancy is alive


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

If they don't reveal BGE2 this year I'm gonna kill someone.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft knows what we want: douchey announcers and tactilol.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

graphics look like shit and water effects suck on this TC game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one hoping that hackers will fuck Sony up at their conference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

somebody shoot him.. they won't even be in trouble..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I thought it was a jab at divorce.



We all know marriage is a secret pact sworn under God, and divorce is a slight against God, Jebus and all that is holy and good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Why does he keep saying "Cuh-Lancy"?

Does he think it's some kind of joke, too?

I mean, I know Clancy shit is bad, but...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost in the Shell Recon


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

fucking thread is moving too fast


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

The FCC is going to fine the shit, I mean *BEEEEEP* out of G4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

i wonder if this "meh"ness will affect sony's conference


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Am I the only one hoping that hackers will fuck Sony up at their conference?



Only if Sony starts showing Move stuff.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking Snake Camo?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I thought it was a jab at divorce.



It's pretty obvious what he meant when he made extra sure to emphasize the state of California.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

This demo would be far more entertaining if they killed the villagers too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Am I the only one hoping that hackers will fuck Sony up at their conference?



That'd be fucking hilarious. +1


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not feeling this


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon actually looks good.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wonder if this "meh"ness will affect sony's conference



reminds me of eurovision politics 'pop song playing after a ballad increases its chances at winning' stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

even GR isn't that much.. IMO..


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

my GT stream is fucking up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck BF3

Fuck MWF3

i want this shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

MY BODY IS INVISIBLE, SO THERE'S NO WAY THEY CAN SEE MY OBVIOUS PACKS AND POUCHES AND GUN FLOATING IN MID-AIR.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

This game looks alright, not sure if I'd get it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Ghost Recon actually looks good.


 yeah It does. I like how the co op is going.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the way they handle coordinating attacks.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Never played a Ghost Recon game.

Looks like it would be good bro-op material.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel like im watching someone play a full game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> reminds me of eurovision politics 'pop song playing after a ballad increases its chances at winning' stuff



exactly.. sony should've gone after nintendo or something..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Am I the only one hoping that hackers will fuck Sony up at their conference?



Nope. It would be hilarious to see their presentations fail due to hackers. Microsoft would remain victorious.



Eki said:


> fucking thread is moving too fast



Should have saw it during the Microsoft conference. It was balls crazy.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I keep noticing that their characters keep repeating the same lines.

READY TO BREACH.
SET TO BREACH.
READY TO BREACH.

STILL.
STILL.
BE STILL.
BE STILL.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ubisoft


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Strange. Four player co-op yet, all chatter is in-game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

The overlapping voices is horribly distracting.

Clearly a game that must be played on mute.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

I want future soldier now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

That was pretty good. 

4 player co-op, in Ghost Recon Future Soldier.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

He does make it sound good =P


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Could be great for co-op but that's about it.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

I did like the general movement. Fast and smooth.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah It does. I like how the co op is going.



It look like a ton of fun.. now if only I had friends.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard free.........


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Future soldier looks fucking sick.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the jabs at CoD for charging people for their services by saying it's "free."


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

He.. just implied the game'll be free :ho


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon: Guns of the Patriots.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Graphics look terribad.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

>"It's absolutely free"

Man, they are just sticking it to MS/Activision this year.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Future recon actually looks good...even more since I prefer 3rd person shooters.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Ghost Recon: Guns of the Patriots.



Im ok with this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Another gay joke?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

should've fapped in those 45 minutes


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a craving for coffee...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck dude you are not funny.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

"EPIC FAIL"

I want to die right now.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahahaha, Activision is getting grilled.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Hackers out there do something good for once and take this guy offline for good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I really hate this dude. lol someone please slap him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Ahahaha, Activision is getting grilled.



I love it, simply love it. pek


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone cut this bitch's throat. Please.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

"Or the epic fail right here"

Lotsa ppl thought "No U"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

>this absolutely epic fail

I can hear the collective groans of millions of gamers.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Should've shown a picture of himself on the epic fail pic


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

"How about this epic fail right here"

Silence

"Yeah"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

Ni haaaao :ho


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon and Battlefield 3 are the only 2 shooters I'm looking forwards to playing. 


Ryse WE NEED MORE RYSE NOW.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I miss Jade Raymond.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Yaaaaaa Trackmania


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Joi and byudi with rasing games


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, trackmania 2 !


so many good memories with trackmania 1 nations thingie


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm surprised we haven't heard any mocking laughs in response to his "jokes."


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

this guy is an asshole


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Chick in the back is hot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think AC: Revelations can save this now. Too much mehness ruined it for me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

New bff in brazil

..

..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I miss Jade Raymond.



I miss Cammy.

Alriiiiiiiight!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That bitch doesn't sound French.

She sounds RETARDED.

PLEASE, GET ME A TRANSLATOR.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

French chicks


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon is looking fabulous.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

So nintendo's conference starts at what time tomorrow?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

This WAS Nintendo's conference.

Showing how BAD everyone else is.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I sexist for finding women presenting a racing game weird?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

next gen hot wheels


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Shootmania, Questmania... what the fook?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

"Share" my desire to make you shut your gob.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> Am I sexist for finding women presenting a racing game weird?



Just be glad they weren't asian women...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ok ok.

Last up the Sony apology of 2011. I hope something happens with the hackerz.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"Loud, slightly deranged"

HEY, HE FINALLY REALIZED HIS ONLY QUALITIES!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What did EA show? I missed it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy is too hype.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Raving Rabbids on Kinect...shoot me now


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

well, atleast he is trying to be a bit funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh great more Rabbit shovelware, wasn't the Wii crap enough?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

GO FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

EVERYBODY!


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this guy on drugs?????


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

GTFO FUCK. SOMEONE SHOOT ME.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Rabbids for the kinect? alright sell me ubi


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude looks like he belongs on the set of Game of Thrones.

The Bloody Ubisofters


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Crazy goatee guy.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Does this guy get paid to act like this? They should be havingf a kid demo this.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look, it's the fucking rabbids again.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god, this looks dumb.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

IS THAT THE FUCKING EXTREME SWEDISH COOKING GUY?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat Rayman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

:sorrybutnoemotecanexpresshowifeelnow


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

this is lame, imo


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

UBISOFT


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Did they recruit the fucking homeless?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What did EA show? I missed it.



ME3

Battlefield 3

FIFA

Need For Speed: Quick-Time Events

New game from Insomniac reminiscent of Borderlands but military, and pretty cool

The Old Republic cinematic trailers (all old ones)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GOD WUT.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

This is lame, imo =/


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Make the chick wave her ass around and maybe I'll care about Rabbids, Ubisoft.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

that looks actually quite fun lol


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks lioke a good game to play with my girlfriend.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

this is toreable


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Shoot me, shoot me now.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Goatee Guy is the new Wii Music Drum Guy!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Share these pictures on Facebook

Yeah, no... I wouldn't humiliate myself like you. Thanks.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

I can see they haven't practiced this.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

At least the rabbidz are excited


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

i'd rather have my parents walking in on me while fapping rather watching me do this


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

...did that whore just say "gamification"?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha yeah, share that shit. All i wanted.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Spread the ridiculous everywhere.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft would be better off without requiring their employees to take stimulating drugs before their conferences.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow this looks fun. Not. 

This series went to hell when they fucked over Michel Ancel's ver of this game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

DANCING                     .


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

You gotta share. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmbCkZzuJQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

AHAHAH, I want to see some jackasses dance.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

This is starting to sound like the "We are gamers" speech from last year's Blizzcon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

not shocking Ubisoft was behind this game also


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Why is this guy harassing me


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

The gamification? Right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

more dancing shit


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh God, not one of this title again................


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That thing he does with his hands and voice..

no


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy's ridiculous accent and beard made that segment tolerable.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

.

Just dance


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

So... tell my Ubisoft...

What the fuck HAVE you done for 25 years?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Get off the stage you bum.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Goddammit another Just Dance game


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like Pacher's gonna shoot himself now


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Casuals... casuals everywhere.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

>using the Move wand as a microphone.


LOL WUT.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

This is blasphemy, this is madness!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

so who doesn't want ubisoft to live for another 25 years?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

This is so bad, I'm about to cry.

Really.

This is the end of gaming as we know it.

Thanks, Ubisoft. You destroyed it all.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Just Dance.

A game that I can dig.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

The 2D mock-up looked light years better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just Dance 3. sigh I know what my sisters are going to ask me for. damn you Ubisoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> so who doesn't want ubisoft to live for another 25 years?



I don't want them to live another 25 MINUTES.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

when are they gonna show revelations mane?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

woot, shit dancing gamess


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh atleast it's easier to play than the other game on Kinect.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

what an awkward 'high five'


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I think its funny. Maybe its just me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Welp, at least Ubisoft planned out the conference well.

Have a frontload of new games at the beginning, casual stuff in the middle, then finish up strong with Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

the only reason Just Dance is popular is because it doesn't involve dance pads


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Where the fuck is Sony


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol better than Disneyland I say...


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Ubisoft
>Music game

Yeeeaaah, sorry. You guys are a bit late.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

whats the best stream for this? i just finished work don't want to go through all the previous pages 

whats been announced so far? only thing i've heard is Halo 4


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

HOW YOU PLAY GUITAR?

BY PLAYING GUITAR


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm losing hope here. So no show for Beyond Good and Evil for another year? Fuck you Ubi.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe if you tried picking up a real guitar with your stubby fingers and actually play, Mr. Editor-in-Chief.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you ready for the next Video Game crash?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS.

YOU MADE A GAME THAT ONLY JERK-OFFS LIKE TRENT REZNOR AND JACK WHITE WILL PLAY.

FITS YOUR PRESENTATION, UBISOFT: GARBAGE.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

This is rediculous.

I dont need that game to play guitar.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Play Guitar. Shoot darkies in poverty stricken countries. You're forcing my hand here, Ubi.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> whats the best stream for this? i just finished work don't want to go through all the previous pages
> 
> whats been announced so far? only thing i've heard is Halo 4





Tomb Raider, Battlefield 3, Overstrkike, Ghost Recon Future Solider, Battlefield 3, MW 3, Gears of War 3, Arkham City, a crapload of shitty looking casual games and much much more crapiness. Oh and Fable Kinect.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

BUT DOES IT TEACH YOU MUSIC THEORY?

IF NOT FUCK YOUR SELF

IF YES, I AM OK WITH THIS.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

This game will be a bigger fail than Power Gig


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks 

Rocksmith fuck you Ubisoft


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm losing hope here. So no show for Beyond Good and Evil for another year? Fuck you Ubi.



Wait for the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nintendo conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

just learn to play guitar IRL  

you will get more pussy that way anyway


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

>Ubisoft improving people's lives

I lol'd


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

I still recall how great E3 05 was.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That was crap.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Another fitness game
>Ubisoft

...uhm...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

more fitness bullshit games.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

What the hell is with gaming companies trying to shove down the "social" aspect in all games. Many of which do NOT need it and might be better off without it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe they mean improving people's lives by making them give up on games.

Because you're doing a fan-fucking-tastic job of THAT, Ubisoft.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Go outside and exercise and guess what it costs less.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

How much further does the rabbit hole go?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Dance, Music and Fitness

REALLY UBISOFT?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how being able to connect your own guitar is supposed to be incentive to get the game. Chances are, if you already own one, you don't need games to inspire you to get better


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

what the fuck am i watching where all the games at?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just go outside and jog. Shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the kind of shit we expect from the first-party developers like Sony, Nintendo, and Microsoft.

Not you fuckers.

Don't you have anything _impressive_?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

wtf am I watching lol, who's conference is this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

How about if you're a fatass go to the gym instead of playing a fucking game.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. I wouldn't mind playing AC from 25 years ago.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya Creed is finally showing


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

"Everybody do it with me. A dooby dooby doo...Forget it"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if the guitar part of the song that played during that fitness game's vid is a song you can play on that rediculous guitar learning game


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

ahnahahhahah @that guy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

AC.. better not disappoint..


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanna see Reggienator stab that guy in the back


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this guy sucks but dam at one point. He might just look at the crowd, and say well fuck you! Even that sweaty guy from Sony gets more love, and he sucks!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

hundreds of millions? where the fuck do they get these numbers


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay, AC Revelations!!!


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Someone needs to assassinate this guy



I think he is funny XD


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Was anyone actually expecting something good from Ubisoft anyways?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SURPRISE. ASSASSIN'S CREED REVELATIONS IS PLAYED WITH KENECT.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Hundreds of millions? Yeah right.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

About fucking time...


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone needs to assassinate this guy


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Watch ACR suck ass here.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 6, 2011)

never played any of these.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

This dude, I hope he get fired a soon the conference is done. T_T


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

He's so enthousiastic

alone


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

I would play that 2D Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Calling AC:R on Kinect.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had Assassin's Creed 2 for 3 months and never removed the plastic wrap around it. Should I?


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm already feeling this...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats up with the song...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol Ezio is old.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks good so far


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks good but the music selection is shit.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny how AC is the only ubishit game so far with a decent presentor


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

awful song cool trailer


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

It's looking good so far


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

CG trailer? In my Ubisoft conference? By Jove!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't associate Assassin's Creed with bad salsa music, sorry.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Ezio? Guess they played MGS4 and said "HEY LET'S DO THAT"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

That song is really getting to me


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn.. old Ezio hot.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of Assassins


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

DEMO! YES!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Well that was nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally epic trailer...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

THAT WAS GOOD.


WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, no game play at all.

oh nvm lol


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

no gameplay?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit even the graphics look similar to MGS4.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay. What about gameplay


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks sexy.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Ezio looks boss.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

At least they didn't end with that disgusting trailer.

And to boot, they dropped the PS2 graphics.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

G4's HD channels looks like crap compared to Spike TV's


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Ezio still has Antonio Banderas's voice then.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Ezio may be old, but he still sounds like an Italian teenager.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it just me or that walk looks a bit.. feminine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

*wow god graphics*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Game looks good


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

TURN OFF THE EAGLE VISION, YOU JERK-OFF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait the trailer was bad? I did like it.. >.<


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Best thing is that the scenery looks exactly the same as ACII and Brotherhood.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

The trailer wasn't bad, only the song was.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

wtf still retarded dynasty warriors AI


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Not feeling the gameplay


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait the trailer was bad? I did like it.. >.<



Overall it wasn't bad...music didn't really fit but that's the only complaint, people just like to whine.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

is nothing i do secret? lol bad assassin is bad


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait the trailer was bad? I did like it.. >.<



I liked it too. Unlike everybody else, I think the song fitted well.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

That is a mean flamethrower.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Like DX:HR The objects you interact with are highlighted. Hope they make that an option to toggle off.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

greek fire?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, they just fucked the shit out of that boat.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow.

F.E.A.R. had better fire effects.  They amped up everything else but it looks like the same small flame copy-pasted over everything.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Ezio used flamethrower

It's super effective!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

So damn intense.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Ezio used flamethrower
> 
> It's super effective!



More like fire blast :ho


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SI                       .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Flamethrower was just wow. Overall looks fine.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

eh pretty boring if i must say


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

not a fan of AC.. but this looks better than brotherhood.. good demo..


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Why was his ride firing in Ezio's general direction? I guess a master assassin can dodge cannonballs.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

ahhh, the end of that trailer scared me DX


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

No BGE, No MERCY. Conference was shit.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard fapping


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

That shit went hard lol


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

That demo was pretty fun to watch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy was on speed.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Never played any of the AC games, but that looked pretty good.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just came in my pants, I NEEEED Assassin's Creed Revelations.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

"Ubi soft loves ya!"

inb4shitstorm lol


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

no bge2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll give Ubisoft a B+. But that guy fucked their grade a little.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft... horrible. Sony and Nintendo need to save E3.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Better than Microsoft, though that doesn't exactly say much.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Shit was so gay only thing that saved it was AC..................


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Better than last year, how bad was it last year?



Last year was no gamez.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd give it a C+ myself


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SONY IS UP NEXT. MY BODY, MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

An easy D-.

At least they had AC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

The dude was horrible. What an annoying host.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Overall, EA has the best conference so far.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

what the fuck have they done to brothers in arms


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

That shit was a F+ let be real..............


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft Conference:-
+Assassin's Creed: Revelations 
-FarCry and Ghost Recon looks okay, but nothing special
-weird dance and singing shit
-Rayman didn't deliver
-Rappids 
-Furious 4.. lol what?
-Tintin
-Bad Jokes
-Bad Jokes, once is not enough..
*Grade*: F+


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

How long 'till Sony's conference?

It's almost 1 hour past midnight here, already


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MAN WHAT A SHITTY HOST. WHAT? THEY SHOWED INTERESTING GAMES? FUCK THAT F+ F+ F+. UNFUNNY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RUINED EVERYTHING.

You guys are stupid as fuck.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Far Cry 2 was a great game? i lol'd


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

So far pretty damn bored with these press conferences.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

how much time left till sony starts?

its almost 1 am here lol.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

When is sony................


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Ubisoft

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony Conference is at 5 Pacific Time and 8 Eastern Time. Still 1h:09 minutes before it.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

i only played assasin's creed 1 and 2... and it look like the same game again... (jumping from roof to roof it was fun back then but its getting old.... same fighting... same thing again... diferent city...)

and eizio went askeladd lol 



(at the right)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

UBISOFT.... F-


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

AC was the only thing that carried that conference


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

The Gametrailers live is embarrassing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Mr. Caffeine
>Hilarious

You are a dumb fucking cunt.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

"That guy was hilarious! He's the next meme!"

wtf


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

doable girl making weird noises

wut


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd smash that blond girl.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Good points: First half of the conference, AC.

Bad Points: Music games, host.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i only played assasin's creed 1 and 2... and it look like the same game again...
> 
> and eizio went askeladd lol
> 
> ...




XD

/10char


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> OH MAN WHAT A SHITTY HOST. WHAT? THEY SHOWED INTERESTING GAMES? FUCK THAT F+ F+ F+. UNFUNNY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RUINED EVERYTHING.
> 
> You guys are stupid as fuck.



You mean one interesting game? LOLOLOLOL.

RABBIDS ON MY KINECT? SO SEXY, LET ME FAP!

MORE FITNESS ON MAH KINECT?!

TRACKMANIA, REALLY?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> OH MAN WHAT A SHITTY HOST. WHAT? THEY SHOWED INTERESTING GAMES? FUCK THAT F+ F+ F+. UNFUNNY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RUINED EVERYTHING.
> 
> You guys are stupid as fuck.


 He was horrible tho. I did like a couple of games from Ubisoft tho. Ghost Recon, Rayman Origin and ACR. from me a D*

edit* D


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> OH MAN WHAT A SHITTY HOST. WHAT? *THEY SHOWED INTERESTING GAMES?* FUCK THAT F+ F+ F+. UNFUNNY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RUINED EVERYTHING.
> 
> You guys are stupid as fuck.



Maybe only 1 or 2 were interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Mr. Caffeine
> >Hilarious
> 
> You are a dumb fucking cunt.



FUCKING THIS


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

atleast that host tried.


not his fault that the audience is stiff as fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

It really wasn't as bad as last year. The games were okay but the host was terrible. Lacked any surprise or really anything new. Not much variety either other than Rayman and all the douches were telling Ubisoft that noone wants children games. I fear for the future of gaming.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How long 'till Sony's conference?
> 
> It's almost 1 hour past midnight here, already





Firefist said:


> how much time left till sony starts?
> 
> its almost 1 am here lol.



Scary^ =P

In a good way, I guess though


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Ass Creed a good conference does not make


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

SSX looks awesome. I remember playing one of them about 8 or so years ago.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Worst conference of the day.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Worst conference of the day.



Did you watch Microsoft putting Kinect in our mouths and forcing us to suck it deepthroat?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Firefist said:


> atleast that host tried.
> 
> 
> not his fault that the audience is stiff as fuck.



You mean tried to derail Ubisoft's already shitty line-up?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

rayman looked fun


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Firefist said:


> atleast that host tried.
> 
> 
> not his fault that the audience is stiff as fuck.



He was only trying to be lively and entertaining, but a lot of his crap felt forced and unfunny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

so far... EA >>>>>>>>>> Microsoft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ubishit


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Did you watch Microsoft putting Kinect in our mouths and forcing us to suck it deepthroat?



Did you miss that Ubisoft did the same thing?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman
Anal Creed
Ghost Recon
Inglorious Bastards: The Game
FarCry
Tintin

Yep. Sure isn't interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Did you watch Microsoft putting Kinect in our mouths and forcing us to suck it deepthroat?


 yeah Microsoft is the worst one so far but Ubisoft was so close to match that one..


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Rayman
> Anal Creed
> Ghost Recon
> Inglorious Bastards: The Game
> ...



Because unlike you, we have taste.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

This was harder to watch than M$. Ubisoft was complete shit.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

"What do you say to the people who say new Madden are only incremental additions?" 

"Let them sit down for a year and see the stuff our people add like online features and blalabla. It couldn't be further from the truth"

Durrrr



Scorp A Derp said:


> Rayman
> Anal Creed
> Ghost Recon
> Inglorious Bastards: The Game
> ...



Rayman the best


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


>



Where does that come from?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


>



"broulorurolrruorlrurolr"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> so far... EA >>>>>>>>>> Microsoft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ubishit



If you think MS's conference was better than anything I don't know what to tell you.

The only conferences MS beats out are Nintendo 08, Sony 06, and their own conference last year.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

$ony conference starting in 1 hour.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

How many times do you think Sony will apologize?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

EA Cricket? Lol noone would buy that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Because unlike you, we have taste.



You're saying this? YOU'RE SAYING THIS? Matt, you have the shittiest taste in games. I have never seen anyone with a worst taste in games than you.

You don't have the privilege of saying this to ANYONE.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Sara Underwood: "Show us you're tweets!"

no u


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I dunno where the fuck they found that guy, but he now has legendary status.

Hope he's back next year.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You mean tried to derail Ubisoft's already shitty line-up?


it was so bad that it got funny though.


Helix said:


> He was only trying to be lively and entertaining, but a lot of his crap felt forced and unfunny.



yeah more or less.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel bad for that guy, he prolly spent all night picking out a shirt.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Rayman
> Anal Creed
> Ghost Recon
> Inglorious Bastards: The Game
> ...



You don't even have the best game on the list: Trackmania 2. 

A very fun arcade racer on PC, which you could even play some of it for free.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2011)

uck

2 am then.


maybe I should get some sleep for a hour


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Scorp
>Butthurt he has poor taste

How typical. It's okay, man. You'll play a good game eventually.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Where does that come from?



Someone posted it on /v/.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> $ony conference starting in 1 hour.



Darn 

I'm gonna miss that; I gotta go to bed now.
Classes start in less than 7 hours


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

Was looking forward to Darkness 2.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

OH SWEET THE DARKNESS II DEMO


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> How many times do you think Sony will apologize?



Someone start counting once the conference starts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you think MS's conference was better than anything I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> The only conferences MS beats out are Nintendo 08, Sony 06, and their own conference last year.



The ubisoft conference was much much worse

MS showed Tomb raider, Gears, Halo, Me3 , sure u might not like the kinect shit but its not for you 

were as ubisoft had a strait up rancid presentation


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> OH MAN WHAT A SHITTY HOST. WHAT? THEY SHOWED INTERESTING GAMES? FUCK THAT F+ F+ F+. UNFUNNY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RUINED EVERYTHING.
> 
> You guys are stupid as fuck.



PEOPLE FEELING DIFFERENTLY THAN ME ABOUT THINGS. RAGE MODE



Firefist said:


> atleast that host tried.
> 
> 
> not his fault that the audience is stiff as fuck.



The audience being stiff really wasn't the issue


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

sums up microsoft quite well


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

one hr till another borefest


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Who else is going to keep a Sony Apology Meter going?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

I gotta go 

I expect a full report of news from you guys in the morning 

And someone do the apology counting :ho
that'll be win


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually enjoyed MS press conference, except I was a little embarrassed watching that elmo&cookie monster and disney shit.

Anyway, the best thing I've seen so far goes to Skyrim and Mass Effect 3, then followed by Gears 3, Tomb Raider, Arkham City, and Ghost Recon.

EDIT: Psych! Halo is definitely up there as well!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Caffeine is like Dane Cook.

You have to be a fucking douchebag to find him funny.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft almost put me to sleep.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you think MS's conference was better than anything I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> The only conferences MS beats out are Nintendo 08, Sony 06, and their own conference last year.



This was the most boring shit I've seen all day. ALL day.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

They should keep the Sony outage thing low key. I don't want to hear an entire hour of apologies.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll take count of each apology.

Also, take a drink whenever Sony apologies or uses the word "Hardcore".


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'll take count of each apology.
> 
> Also, take a drink whenever Sony apologies.



Not a good idea, you'll be at the ER in no time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

microsft was terrible, it didnt have halo, it had 5 seconds of halo. gears of war sucks ass, and so does 10 million kid games


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

I still hate kinect


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck that they'll play it as low key as possible


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

thoughts?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'll take count of each apology.
> 
> Also, take a drink whenever Sony apologies or uses the word "Hardcore".



You're a hero if you do it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> They should keep the Sony outage thing low key. I don't want to hear an entire hour of apologies.



This.. we know you fucked up, so stop talking about it.. and fuckin wow us so we buy more shit..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova, what do you like? It seems like you hate everything


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

those are some nasty tentacles.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not going to be drinking. You guys are.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

JUST IN TIME.

So. What did I miss?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Am I the only one looking forward to the Darkness game?



...         Yes.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

people still hate gears? feel like im back in 2006


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Nova, what do you like? It seems like you hate everything



umm, 

what are you talking about? when did i say this?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugly Americans

why.jpg


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

NGP next guys, get ready! That and long list of apologies!


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Am I the only one looking forward to the Darkness game?



nope you're not.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad I stayed a little longer to see this, lol.

You're a hero already. 

But still do it, too. 

Darn gtg.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't know this started yet. 

Damn.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Apocageddon? What


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome Rayman was awesome!
Best co-op 4 players platforming game ever!
Very good looking game!
Can't wait for it!



Tintin looks good too, and Fucking Farcry 3 is fucking attractive and fucking savage.
Fucking fuck!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I forgot about the NGP, handhelds blow.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

It's like playing a beavis and butthead game..........


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think we'll hear a single apology from Sony. They're at E3 to sell stuff, not highlight their mistakes and make people not want to buy their stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

would be damn funny if sony doesn't apologize even once


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Darkness looks promising. Is the Sony conference now?


----------



## Darc (Jun 6, 2011)

That Street Fighter/Tekken cross over is something I'm trying to see.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Gears of War sucks big veiny steroid dick.

Huge pulsating Locust cock.

Tiny chub kryll-just-got-out-the-pool-penis.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

I am going to go with *4* montages for Sony tonight.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

the highlight of 25 years of Ubisoft was Far Cry 3.........

that says it all


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Gears of War is bad because of the principal. It turned Epic from well, epic to a company that makes lazy, below average shit for a cheap cash-in


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova's holding out to hump on a PS Vita.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

>says gears sucks
>get raged on


lol 

sorry the game sucks ass, get with the program


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, seems like it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony can't win.
Apologizing = looking weak.
Not Apologizing = Ignoring there was an issue.

Either way, people will come out hating.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

gotham city imposters....


sigh.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

whoever thought of Gotham Imposters needs kicked in the face


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Nova's holding out to hump on a PS Vita.



No one cares about handhelds, only thing im looking forward at this years E3 is dark souls and new nintendo console.

sonys conference gonna suck ass, ngp, uncharted blah blah idc


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that Sony's presentation has started, I'm getting nostalgic. The first E3 presentation I've ever seen was the 2006 one. Here it is in 5 minutes:
[YOUTUBE]IH2w2l1JTs4[/YOUTUBE]
RIIIIIDGE RACER!!!
Giant Enemy Crab.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Batman FPS.. cool shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sony can't win.
> Apologizing = looking weak.
> Not Apologizing = Ignoring there was an issue.
> 
> Either way, people will come out hating.



Pretty much.

Then again, Sony is synonymous with trash now, so...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4? yawn make some new IP's for fuck sake


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone should start counting the number of shooters we get at e3 every year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sony fanboys hatting on gears cause they cant have it
> 
> Nothing new here move along



Not a sony fanboy, it just sucks ass, because i dont like shooters, dun dun!  halo and metroid are the shooters i like, thats pretty much it off the top of my head


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

How relax do you guys think are the Nintendo people right now?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sony can't win.
> Apologizing = looking weak.
> Not Apologizing = Ignoring there was an issue.
> 
> Either way, people will come out hating.



You could probably add:
Not apologizing enough = not sincere


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> Not a sony fanboy, it just sucks ass, because i dont like shooters, dun dun!  halo and metroid are the shooters i like, thats pretty much it off the top of my head



Gears is Cream of the crop is isnt trash like MWF or Killzone

Epic actually Makes Quality


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This is my first time watching an E3 (usually on see small parts of it).
> 
> How was it the past few years?



It's been bad for a while.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

"Voice commands? couldn't you just use a headset for that........"
"well yeah....i suppose you could...."

lol Kinect be more useless


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Gears is Cream of the crop is isnt trash like MWF or Killzone
> 
> Epic actually Makes Quality



More like all Shooters are now synonymous with garbage.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sony fanboys hatting on gears cause they cant have it
> 
> Nothing new here move along





Pretty sure those times are long gone. PS3 has great titles now, several better than Gears, I doubt anyone who owns one is fantasising about Gears at this point, although it's still a great title itself.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> How relax do you guys think are the Nintendo people right now?



At this point, Nintendo could have a guy go one for an hour and play Pokemon on his DS and still put on the best show at E3.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Gears is Cream of the crop is isnt trash like MWF or Killzone
> 
> Epic actually Makes Quality



Just the Unreal series for me. I remember playing that shit for the first time; it was pretty much my first PC game. I didn't really care for UT3 though.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolity dolity doo


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

All RPGs are exactly the same.

True story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> More like all Shooters are now synonymous with garbage.



its stupid to right off a genre like that


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

All racing games are exactly the same.

All sports games are exactly the same.

In fact, they should only make like... four games. Ever.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

facebook games are where its at


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never understood the Gears hate.  /shrug


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> You could probably add:
> Not apologizing enough = not sincere



What if they just go hey remember that hacker thing well, heres some more free shit to help you forget.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Gears is Cream of the crop is isnt trash like MWF or Killzone
> 
> Epic actually Makes Quality


Killzone was the shit at its time. Stop talking shit.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Can there be 1 year without all these God damned fps's?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

DEUS EX FUCK YEAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

more shooters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> All RPGs are exactly the same.
> 
> True story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Killzone was shit at its time.



Fixed for you brah


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do I remember a game like inversion from years ago?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> facebook games are where its at



This man knows where it's at.

Stop making games all together. They're all the same.

Except Facebook games.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Killzone was the shit at its time. Stop talking shit.



Which magical time was this? It was average when it came out and has since gotten horrible. The only thing people fapped over were its graphics, the game plain sucks.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

>Making shooters
>didn't see Battlefield 3 already won this shit.


Game developers you even trying anymore?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why do I remember a game like inversion from years ago?



dark void or some shit like that.. dun remember the name..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Gears is chest high walls and brown and bloom: the game.

Seriously, where is the appeal?

Horde Mode?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> it's overrated by it's fanboys



Doesn't make it a bad game.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Deus Ex looks like shit on PS3. I don't know if it's the stream quality, but it looks like a PSP game with all those jaggy edges.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> This man knows where it's at.
> 
> Stop making games all together. They're all the same.
> 
> Except Facebook games.



exactly why can't we all see things the same way


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> dark void or some shit like that.. dun remember the name..



Must have been that, heard it was shit.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

*THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!*


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> Wow, Deus Ex look like shit on PS3. I don't know if it's the stream quality, but it looks like a PSP game with all those jaggy edges.



what the fuck kinda magic psp have you played?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Must have been that, heard it was shit.



you're not wrong 

resistance 3 and BF3 are already my shooters this year.. so yeah.. fuck those stuff


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

my xbox friends only get the game for horde mode, and play it for like a week and forget about it. i play it with them, realize i still dont like shooters, again.

hey, im not ragin it or puttin it down, it just sucks ass, *to me. 

im sure people who like it just have different taste, thats all. shooting games are like country music, absolute shit, to me


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Gears is chest high walls and brown and bloom: the game.
> 
> Seriously, where is the appeal?
> 
> Horde Mode?



The Atmosphere, the story, the characters, the game play, the gore, the graphics, the level of detail and passion put into it

it made Cover based combat work


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Which magical time was this? It was average when it came out and has since gotten horrible. The only thing people fapped over were its graphics, the game plain sucks.


Yep, they fapped alright. 

It's easy to judge a game and deem it horrible by today's standards.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

You could say Gears commercialised cover-based gaming.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> what the fuck kinda magic psp have you played?



Peace Walker is the most prominent one I remember. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not much Anti-aliasing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

gears fanboys, unite!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Prey 2! I'm probably the only one here who liked the first, but w/e.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

ughh was supposed to have a day off tomorrow but apparently have to work. Guess I'll sleep through Sony's conference.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>Gears of War
>Bad game

Pick one.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Gears of War
> >Bad game
> 
> Pick one.


I'll pick Gears of War. It's a pretty good game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Magoichi said:


> You could say Gears commercialised cover-based gaming.



if u operate under the "its popular so it sucks" mindset sure


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

20 more minutes before Sony stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> if u operate under the "its popular so it sucks" mindset sure



.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> if u operate under the "its popular so it sucks" mindset sure



im not hip enough to do that


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> .



Dude, what?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance. Now here's a game I wouldn't disagree on if you said it sucked.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Dues Ex, kinda want.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Resistance. Now here's a game I wouldn't disagree on if you said it sucked.



yeah i bought resistance 1 of gamestop, holy shit, i played about 20 minutes and quit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Deus Ex is my lover.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

resistance is fine.. you're stoopid if you hate it


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed the Deus Ex stream.

What did they think about it?


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually liked Resistance 2 being creative enough to fight huge boss battles like every other step you take.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

I am so hyped for Deus Ex: HR.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I missed the Deus Ex stream.
> 
> What did they think about it?



awesome sums it up pretty well 

new demo for e3 mid way through the game


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> Yup                           .



Yup       .


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> Yup       .



Yup      .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

i hope the NGP wont suck and have a better interface


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

wait.. PSvita is confirmed?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

My body cannot be any more ready for DX:HR


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Yup      .



[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Different opinion = hater.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for when they cast Keanu in the role for the Deus Ex movie.

Oh the fanbois will rage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

Just about time :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

GTA V? maybe at nintendo's conference.

NGP GTA? More likely than a console GTA happening right now.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm waiting for when they cast Keanu in the role for the Deus Ex movie.
> 
> Oh the fanbois will rage.



this isn't 2004 never gonna happen


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

MY NOTEPAD IS READY FOR APOLOGIES.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

>Address PSN Issuses Head On
>Issuses

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Some people don't like shooters, simple as that. I don't jump down everyones throats if they call platformers boring, people have different tastes. Stop taking it so personally if someone doesn't like your game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

This would make a great drinking game


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

> How to throw our money away because we fucked up with PSN handling
> Fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

5 mo minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

doubt there will be any "awesome" surprises


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

They're gonna get hacked during their conference


----------



## Velocity (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeah i bought resistance 1 of gamestop, holy shit, i played about 20 minutes and quit





I got Resistance 2 when it first came out, played the single player for about an hour and never played it again. I _never_ quit games like that, even if they're horrible.

I liked the Co-Op, though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> doubt there will be any "awesome" surprises



Press conference getting hacked would be "awesome surprise".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> This would make a great drinking game



You have to take a shot every time Sony apologizes or shows gameplay that involves QTEs.

Get ready to pass out in 10 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

yes.. more last guardian news


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance I have to agree was horrible, plain boring aswell.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Sony's First-Party is Nintendo level

Thanks, Geoff. You lost all credibility.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Last Guardian.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Different opinion = hater.



People could display different opinions instead of resorting... to whatever this thread derailed too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol PlayStation first party rivals Nintendo. Someone's been drinking.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Some people don't like shooters, simple as that. I don't jump down everyones throats if they call platformers boring, people have different tastes. Stop taking it so personally if someone doesn't like your game.



this.

someone could come out and say super smash bros sucks ass, or zelda sucks ass or even demons souls, look, fuck them, i like it, they dont, who cares, amirite?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Press conference getting hacked would be "awesome surprise".



GLaDOS "hacked" it last year.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hilarious how the TV hosts are tiptoeing around how bad MS's conference was.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> GLaDOS "hacked" it last year.



Fell asleep during the conference last year, so don't remember that.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's first-party as good as Nintendo? He must be high.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Resistance is awesome ya'll tripping
> 
> thsi is why i hate gamers fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ripping on my fandom blah blah blah gaming community blah blah blah assholes



its okay young one, you'll get older, less sensitive, dont cry, please....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

my body is ready


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

>they're handing out 3D glasses

Oh geeze.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

IGN is trolling now.

"Hey hey IGN boardies, Lucas here checking in from the IGN War Room at E3. It's time to get hyped, Nintendo fans. I think you're going to be very pleased with what you're going to see very soon! I could give you guys a clue, but you'd have to chase me down. You guys have some great guesses. I think that clue is all I can offer right now, but I'll be back with another nugget sometime before the Nintendo's briefing kicks off tomorrow morning."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

God damn hurry up, I can only stare at this blue Playstation screen for so long


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Embraced for fail. 1 minute late start, bad omen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's hilarious how the TV hosts are tiptoeing around how bad MS's conference was.



Because it wasn't really, ive herd plenty say thogh they left with a feeling of "where are the games for me?" and that's the "APPROPRIATE" level of response


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> its okay young one, you'll get older, less sensitive, dont cry, please....






how did you not get sarcasm from that


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ARE YOU READY FOR 5 HOURS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> >they're handing out 3D glasses
> 
> Oh geeze.



oh this will be good


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol PlayStation first party rivals Nintendo. Someone's been drinking.



Maybe in pure numbers, and some in quality. In overall sales No! One 2D Mario game out sales just about all Playstation by it self. Expect for old Gran Trusimo.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR 5 HOURS.



Only 2 of which will be a stage conference.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't care for much except Last Guardian.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

>God of War 3D 

couldn't give less shits about a game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR 5 HOURS.



I wouldn't last 30 minutes if that were the case.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Because it wasn't really, ive herd plenty say thogh they left with a feeling of "where are the games for me?" and that's the "APPROPRIATE" level of response



Errr...what?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

3D Glasses?

Oh sheesh yall t'was a dream!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Will 3D be Sony's Kinect?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

GoW3D.. might be good


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's hilarious how the TV hosts are tiptoeing around how bad ubisofts's conference was.



Fixed


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

FFvsXIII. Placing a bet that we will again, hear absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Fixed



No one is even talking about Ubi's conference anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at them try to ignore the PSN issue.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

time warps all up in ya'll thread


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Good first day.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how these obviously-biased spectators are like...

Kinect = BAD

Move and 3D = AWESOME!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't care for much except Last Guardian.



the developer Tweeted that he was no showing


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

shut the fuck up GT and give me my conference


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> FFvsXIII. Placing a bet that we will again, hear absolutely nothing about it.



Fucking shit Nomura better show some FFVs AND Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> the developer Tweeted that he was no showing



I hate you Ueda. Oh well Uncharted should suffice.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

The demo for Twisted Metal looked pretty good. I am not a fan of the direction they are taking it from the older games, but it still looks fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

3D is a joke and adds nothing to a game, except maybe a headache.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like Dust 514, the FPS related to EVE Online, will be shown at the Sony conference.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

GO TIME

IT'S FUCKING GO TIME


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony clock got hacked


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> shut the fuck up GT and give me my conference



They just said the people aren't seated yet. It's all on Sony.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> shut the fuck up GT and give me my conference



I really wanna pawnch Geoff in the face.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

everything that isn't a joypad is a joke fuck all your stupid peripherals


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Such kiss asses, they're ignoring the PNS issue aswell.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is a little late.

>They're getting hacked.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*ITS OVER GUYS WE GOT HACKED *


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony is a little late.
> 
> >They're getting hacked.



And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony is a little late.
> 
> >They're getting hacked.



Proof'd     .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

WHERE IS MY FUCKING SOUND


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIT 

its true they got hacked


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I love how these obviously-biased spectators are like...
> 
> Kinect = BAD
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's apology will be a free online multiplayer


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go bitches! It's...a preview show...


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Preview Show

>Ten minutes after supposed to show


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh wait never mind. They're here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SONY CONFERENCE G4


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Son'ys going to attack the weak point for massive damage.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Delay? More like hacked


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony E3 event cancelled due to being hacked.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait, false alarm.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

G4's on commercial


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony: We were the hackers.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony is a little late.
> 
> >They're getting hacked.



That's what I thought XD


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Real reason to why Sony is delay, cuz they conference was hacked.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's go Sorny


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony: Our bodies weren't ready.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

THAT GUY IS NOT FUNNY. Good job cutting him off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT

I DO NOT CARE

START THE CONFERENCE


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Son'ys going to attack the weak point for massive damage.




hackers = giant enemy crab?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Sony's E3 Conference Cancelled

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony spokesmen: Hello, Welcome to Sony's Pla-
Anon: we are legion,etc..
Everyone:


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Sony just decided to not put on a show. They know Nintendo's going to rock their shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> hackers = giant enemy crab?



No no no. Sony = Crab.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's bodies weren't ready.

EDIT: GOD DAMMIT, THE WORLD.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioshock the best game of E3? Really? We'll see.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> hackers = giant enemy crab?



Hackers = Innovative new 6-axis controller.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

I just realized this conference is going to run past 1 in the morning EST.

Fuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

I am fairly sure hackers could ruin the nintendo conference too, they just enjoy trolling sony more


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony's bodies weren't ready.
> 
> EDIT: GOD DAMMIT, THE WORLD.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> its true they got hacked





Amuro said:


> *ITS OVER GUYS WE GOT HACKED *





Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony is a little late.
> 
> >They're getting hacked.





Ennoea said:


> Delay? More like hacked





FireHawk64 said:


> Sony E3 event cancelled due to being hacked.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Real reason to why Sony is delay, cuz they conference was hacked.



Narutoforums hivemind?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> Sony spokesmen: Hello, Welcome to Sony's Pla-
> Anon: we are legion,etc..
> Everyone:


Oh that would be gold


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony...late as always.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

hot asian

forgot about hackers


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this news?



			
				Report: Lulz Security Sony Hacker Arrested said:
			
		

> As hacker collection Lulz Security claims it snagged Sony Computer Entertainment's Developer Network source code, newspaper The Epoch Times reports that one LulzSec member, Robert Cavanaugh, is believed to be in FBI custody.
> 
> The group frequently posts updates on its Twitter, @LulzSec, providing updates and even taunting Sony. In late May, the hacker collective tweeted, "Hey @Sony, you know we're making off with a bunch of your internal stuff right now and you haven't even noticed? Slow and steady, guys."


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

They still haven't started? Come on now Sony, get back on your game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony never asked for this.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

12 mins past the time it was meant to start. Anyone wanna make bets when it will start?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

OKAY

GO TIME

FINALLY


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

15 mins late, wtf.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

REGGIE PULLING THE PLUG ON YOUR SHIT SONY


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Godzilla will attack the conference. I called it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony get on your knees and tell us you love us.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Microsoft, Ubisoft, and EA all manage to be perfectly on time.
>GT goes ballistic trying to defend Sony, "IT'S SO HARD TO GET THIS ORGANIZED."


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

And, now!

......


And, NOW!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Get your shit together Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

its over nintendo won


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

this conference will go on until like 2 am est, with this delay


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is hiding its head in shame. Fuck you guys, lets just roll with Nintendo.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> REGGIE PULLING THE PLUG ON YOUR SHIT SONY



It will all be revealed that Reggie hacked Sony so he can promote Nintendo's new system uninhibited.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*NINTENDO STREAM FUCKING UP YOUR STREAM*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is crying.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>3D

Still not impressive, Sony.

Yet everyone will jerk-off to it. The same people that mocked Nintendo for it.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

PUT YOUR GLASSES ON.

No.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Reggie walks out on stage. "We bought out Sony."

conference end.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's presentation is in 333333333333333333DDDDDDDDDD!!!! Triple the fun!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*>NINTENDO'S NEW CONSOLE CALLED "HACK"
>LEAVES SONY SCRATCHING HEAD
*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

YOU GUYS AREN'T EXCITED ABOUT TRIPLE DEE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

sony can win with 3d hentai and shit


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

ABOUT TIME SONY


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT YES.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Herewegojoker.gif


----------



## Naruko (Jun 6, 2011)

First off....don't get your collective 72 viewers panties in a bunch 

Just cleaned up a half dozen posts or so that were flaming, baiting or veering off topic because they were replying to flame or bait. 

Please PLEASE avoid getting into accusations of "haters this, whiners that, fanboys blah" - it's pretty easy when you feel strongly about your choice of game title or platform to dismiss someone with an opposing view as being full of shit. Just don't. Acknowledge y'all are going to have differing opinions on some stuff and that doesn't automatically make someone else that seems to be a hater not worthy of respect (or even if you feel it DOES make them not worthy of respect....don't speak like that to then. Derails the thread. _So much hate_ )

THis place is crazy busy and passionate sometimes, that's awesome, I like that, just be a little more civil to each other, ok? You can't possibly comprehend how someone doesn't get where you're coming from? Big fucking deal, world won't end, just no more insults ok ladies and gents?

Just closed for a second to slow you crazy folks down (omg posting so fast!) and get this up. 

Group hug, play nice, and on a personal note  omfg Mordin appearance in ME3 confirmed


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT WAS THAT DUBSTEP SONG PLAYING DURING THE INTRO... THE ONE WHERE IT WAS LIKE "I WAS ONLY PLAYING"


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol I was just about to make a second thread, thought this reached post limit or something


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Here comes the apology.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Ten minute montage of "HOW AWESOME SONY IS"

How typical

>Playstation Network Outage

Call it what it is.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Here we go PSN!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Apology #1            .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

PSN HERE WE GO


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets go Sony!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

That was a completely pointless long ass intro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Waiting for that apology. 

--

There's one.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony started off with a montage. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack Tretton, being the the good guy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

SONY IS APOLOGISING

TAKE A DRINK


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Best year since Playstation 3 launched

Uhm... did you forget you guys said you LOST four-hundred million dollars that year?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

apology 2 *takes shot*


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

ITS GROVELING TIME PEOPLE! ON YOUR KNEES SONY!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

blah blah blah, show dem games!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

WHERES YOUR APOLOGIES SONY? MY NOTEPAD IS WAITING.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for damage control


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

they apologized


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

In other words, guys please give us back your credit card details.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Shut up, Tretton.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THERE'S ONE APOLOGY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Operating at 90%

I see you still haven't pleased the Japanese.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

That was sincere. Good job Sony.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

He is having a tough time


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation stronger than ever? The PS2 and its 125 million units sold would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

OKAY WE DON'T CARE ANYMORE, GET TO THE GAEMS


----------



## Naruko (Jun 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> SONY IS APOLOGISING
> 
> TAKE A DRINK



Seriosuly, best post so far re: Sony. Reps to you, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

we know.. now STFU and show us titties :33


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Tretton..so humble.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Shut up, Tretton.



Let the man apologize.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

2 apologies so far guys.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 6, 2011)

too late to apologize

toooooooo lateeeeeee


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>CinemaNow

...wut?

C'mon, I'm being punked, right?


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally Sony is humble about dam time! So far so good!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

In my life in gaming I've never seen Sony beg for forgiveness like this

Good on them.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud is he seriously still going on about online services? Did ANYONE in the audience go there for this shit?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh Tretton..so humble.



Now he needs to make a joke about a dead person.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like the apologizing part is over, time to start bragging mode


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh Tretton..so humble.


Bullshit. He's just trying to play a good guy.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

well done now show the fucking games Tretton


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

UNCHARTED

UNCHARTED

UNCHARTED

UNCHARTED


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

This is already worse than Ubisoft, at least they went straight to the games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

starting with uncharted 3.. good choice


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Oh for crying out loud is he seriously still going on about online services? Did ANYONE in the audience go there for this shit?



Please he would get slated if he never brought it up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YES UNCHARTED DEMO TIME


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted time


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yes, U3


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally to the games.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck? Only 2 apologies? What a letdown.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Make people wait fifteen minutes
>Show ten minute montage of how awesome they are
>Lie about their losses for the past two years

Yeah. REAL humble.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

the            sound?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Taking too damn long, show the games.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Where's the cheesy dialogue?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

MUTHA FUCKING RAIN. THIS PLEASE ME ALREADY.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't hear shit in this demo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

DRAKE NECK SNAPS A BITCH OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. This is actually pretty boring.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck yes Uncharted 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Graphically speaking Uncharted 3 is looking very neat.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

GUYS, LOOK, THEY'RE SHOWING THE NEW SPLINTER CELL!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol is that the Marilyn Manson track that was used in the Max payne trailer playing in uncharted 3? Awfully similar anway.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

WHy you guys so mad. Drakes ON A BOAT!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted: Chaos Theory

ON A BOAT


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

They did great attention to detail with small objects moving with the swaying ship. I like that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>Play uncharted

I hope you kids don't do this.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

why is nothing exploding


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Play uncharted
> 
> I hope you kids don't do this.



Says the Gears of War fan


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> GUYS, LOOK, THEY'RE SHOWING THE NEW SPLINTER CELL!


 My thought exactly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

DRAKE LIKE A FUCKING BOSS


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy basically IS Nathan Fillion.

No question.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Drake is so boss.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet Nathan Fillion does this shit over the weekend.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 6, 2011)

Where the hell are you guys watching this? 
*late to the party*


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the water effects.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

GOTY


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god. The blood effects when you get shot are horrible.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Whole stage tilts and fills up with water while fighting guys


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Oh god. The blood effects when you get shot are horrible.



A red streak? Yep. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Says the Gears of War fan


>Not play Gears of War.

I seriously hope you don't do this.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Kind of underwhelming.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the graphics of Uncharted 2 were far more impressive for their time.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Loving the physics they've got.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Jacque Clouseau relies less on dumb luck then this Drake guy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Quick time events? What is this 05?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

MASH THAT BUTTON DRAKE.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

PRESS TRIANGLE TO NOT DIE


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks alright.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope Drake will avoid drowning.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Naruto. Now I can be dissapointed like everyone else.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Another french guy, pretty obvious with his accent.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted 2 seemed so amazing, but this was pretty underwhelming.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

STUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNING


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh              .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

I RIKE EET!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed that, who gets access to the competitive mode?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

3D...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck        buffering.

Ew, QTE.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

could of picked something better to show it off Chateau demo was much better


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that supposed to be Helen Mirren?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

ok the last uncharted game almost made me go out and buy a ps3 again

this is kinda meh


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH GOD 3D WHEN I HAVE NO 3D GLASSES.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

CHLOE!!!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

A QTE

I seriously did not expect that


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Drakes looks so damn hot in that suit.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*HELEN MIRREN IN MY GAMES*


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yay, Morrigan's back.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Other than the environment with the water pouring into the boat, I haven't been overly impressed with this.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Did I just see Chloe!?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Reminded me of a Hollywood movie trailer.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

trailer was miles better than demo bravo


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinda looks more like Uncharted 2.5.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That was an awesome movie trailer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT  SULLY


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

ehhhh lesson learned? don't throw grenades inside a ship.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Is that supposed to be Helen Mirren?



Nah. Sounded nothing like her.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted's story will probably be decent. Game play, not sure.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

That was a movie, right?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Pass                       .


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer was very hollywood style, but I liked it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

"NOT REALLY A RUG MERCHANT" God that's some Indiana Jones shit right there.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

He got his pink controller.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Rocking the pink controller.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance 3, D-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

pink controller


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance 3, masterpiece? Best joke ever.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer got me more hyped than the demo


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

PINK DUAL-SHOCK INSOMNIAC CONFIRMED HIPSTER


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok Insomniac, show me something worth being excited over.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

That guy is using a pink controller.......


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do he have a pink dual shock? Sony making vibrators now?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Rocking on a pink controller like a boss


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Another God Damn Shooter.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"Kinect is so stupid, what a gimmick."

"OH MY GOD, SONY'S PRESS CONFERENCE IS IN 3D!!! *fapfapfapfapfap*"


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I had glasses to put on.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

EVERYONE, PUT ON YOUR GLASSES.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Resistance 3, D-



That's the catch. It's actually the first resistance IN 3D. Otherwise it'd be called Resistance 3 3D and not just Resistance 3D.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Take a drink every time someone says "Put on your glasses" or any variation of.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Sony, its kind of useless to sell people on the 3D aspect if they don't have a 3D tv.


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

He's not taking any damage.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance 3 already looking loads better than 2


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

A short while later... = In the interest of time...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my god who cares if it's a pink controller? And the game actually looks decent.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> "Kinect is so stupid, what a gimmick."
> 
> "OH MY GOD, SONY'S PRESS CONFERENCE IS IN 3D!!! *fapfapfapfapfap*"



Who fapping over the 3d? Stop making shit up please Damon


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop making shit up Matt. God damn.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance is proof that more explosions doesn't equal good.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look, a Giant Enemy Crab.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Dem NPCs.

More badass than the PC.

I want to play one of them.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Boring game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

GODDAMN THESE GLASSES. I NEED A PAIR.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Who fapping over the 3d? Stop making shit up please Damon





Scorp A Derp said:


> Stop making shit up Matt. God damn.



He's just a mad MS fanboy, ignore him


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

u know in Resistance 2 they actually showed some thing interesting and new

that game play was really generic

Show the NGP dammit


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hurm. Didn't see any creative new weapons. I am disappoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

setting looked nice..


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Resistance 3-d 

UHHHHHHHH WOW.

you guys sure like the gimmicks, am i right guys?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

At least we got the most obvious titles out of the way.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Who fapping over the 3d? Stop making shit up please Damon



The GT hosts were talking about how great the 3D coverage would be as well as having Move games while bashing Microsoft for focusing on Kinect (even though previous to the conference, they said they need to sell the Kinect).

It helps when you educate yourself.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

resistance 3 looks meh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

It's already better than Ubisoft though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hard to NOT be better than Ubisoft's.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe nova can actually play more than 20 minutes of Resistance this time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

ICO and SotC


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

yawn GOW HD collections


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

HD remaster titles.. good shit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Almost no gamers give a darn about 3D, what is this guy talking about?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

3D is the worst thing to have ever been created


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

3D blahblahblah 3D.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

tl;dr: You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are buying 3-D and you're going to like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow where is the Milking cow picture when you need it? no free pass from anyone right?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Take a shot every time he says 3D.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

dear god thats fucking ugly


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

*NO ONE CARES ABOUT 3D, TRETTON*


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck you, Sony.

I want an apology for 3D now.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

REMAKE SHADOW OF COLOSSUS AND ICO IN 3D


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll buy neither, because I don't care about 3D.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh lord, Microsoft was being laughed at for promoting Kinect. Sony is actually trying to promote 3D? We don't give a darn about 3D! It doesn't make the game any better or different. It just gives headaches after 30 minutes.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Now they're selling tvs. What the fuck.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony just wants us to buy more of their damn 3D TVs. We aren't falling for it Sony.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiidge Racer!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

wow sweet tv's!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay who else is sick of them forcing 3D on us? Cameron and Sony can fuck off.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

That tv is cool as shit..............


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting TV tech.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

whenever i hear "stunning 3d" i here it being said "ironically"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

3d is the future man

you don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

okay.. this is awesome..


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> REMAKE SHADOW OF COLOSSUS AND ICO.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Best news of the conference.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> REMAKE SHADOW OF COLOSSUS AND ICO.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

how much are these shitty PS tv's


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> EVERYONE, PUT ON YOUR GLASSES.



Done and done.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, that's pretty cool. I hated split-screen.

Not gonna get it though.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't care, split-screen without the split screen is fucking awesome. can't hate on that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

the split screen thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

TV's? go back to CES douche.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 6, 2011)

$500 for that? Sold.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

PS3 3D Glasses

I seriously hope you guys don't buy this.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo 3D vs. Sony 3D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

price is okay


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Problem is that secrets been out for a while, 3D sucks ass.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Well that 3D splitscreen seems pretty boss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

3d glasses

70 bucks


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nintendo 3D vs. Sony 3D



we lose ether way

Oh yay time for move


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

My monitor is 24" ...


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

> $70 for a pair of 3D glasses


Is that really considered affordable?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

yawn that shit isn't gonna sell here 

where my games at


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well that 3D splitscreen seems pretty boss.


Yea, I guess 3d tv is actually useful


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

$499?

OH LAWDY.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a bad price for a 3d tv. I don't care about 3d though


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Oh lord, Microsoft was being laughed at for promoting Kinect. Sony is actually trying to promote 3D? We don't give a darn about 3D! It doesn't make the game any better or different. It just gives headaches after 30 minutes.



Kinect doesn't make the any different, it just lets you play differently like 3D. 


see, there's a lot of bullshit on this forum.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

3D and Move

bleh, I say, bleh


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

YES NBA 2K12!!!


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

2k12 ...!!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

2K12 omg........................


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

That's still WAY too much for 3D.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

holy shit that splitscreen


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

You weren't suppose to play the drinking game when Sony said "apologize", it was actually suppose to be played when they said the word "3D".


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well that 3D splitscreen seems pretty boss.



Yup, I have to admit that sounds tremendous.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

2k12 nice, im actually really curious about this. Would be nice if they still have Jordan still.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Is that really considered affordable?



From the company that wanted you to pay 600 for the console? Yes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't even keep up with this thread anymore.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> You weren't suppose to play the drinking game when Sony said "apologize", it was actually suppose to be played when they said the word "3D".



I know, that's what we're doing now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

haha! i bet the heat win laker ~snip~!!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

putting Jordan on a NBA cover is unthinkable? what the fuck is he smoking


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

DID YOU SEE THAT FROM JOEL ANTHONY THE SOUL COLLECTOR?!?!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

NBAonthemove..


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The GT hosts were talking about how great the 3D coverage would be as well as having Move games while bashing Microsoft for focusing on Kinect (even though previous to the conference, they said they need to sell the Kinect).
> 
> It helps when you educate yourself.



No...one of them wasn't sold on the idea, the other still has his faith on Naughty Dog's take on 3D. They also didn't mind move games as long as it's not as central as the Kinect games (the lamest part of Microsoft's conference) because they said that Sony acknowledge that move is an optional gimmick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony: Now apologize to us with your money.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Kinect doesn't make the any different, it just lets you play differently like 3D.
> 
> 
> see, there's a lot of bullshit on this forum.



i dont think he was Defending Kinect i think he was pointing out the hypocrisy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

we're up by 2!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to start counting how many times they say 3D.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

MOTHER FUCKING BLACK MAMBA!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

KOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

lol kobeeee....


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

KOBE BRYANT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT THE HECK?!!?!??!!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Lmfao kobe bryant coming out to J-Kwon


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

They are so fucking gay with bringing kobe.....................


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

OH DEAR GOD REALLY?

FUCKING REALLY?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Nvm it's that Kobe guy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Kobe, at least I won't fall asleep now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice Tv though.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

NBA 2k12 still has those slow animations


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

GIMME DA REMOTE!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

>Kobe Bryant


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

lol I bet Kobe would prefer to be playing the Heat in the NBA Finals than on 2K12.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Plz kobe get dunk on.....................


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

americans and their orange ball


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Kinect doesn't make the any different, it just lets you play differently like 3D.
> 
> 
> see, there's a lot of bullshit on this forum.



There are games designed for the Kinect. 

I also think both 3D and the Kinect are shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nvm it's that Kobe guy.



i am not into Basketball ether but you should know who Kobe F'n Bryant is


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

MORE CELEBRITIES. BRING IN MORE CELEBRITIES.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

kobe playing 2k12


take my money


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*NEXT UP WE HAVE GEOHOT*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

: what the hell...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

They bring this ~snip~ in stage.....................


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> There are games designed for the Kinect.
> 
> I also think both 3D and the Kinect are shit.



Just like this poor game they're showing is designed for the Move.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm happy to see Kobe.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Put Lebron on the cover....................


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

More move garbages.... sigh.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

What was said about NBA 2k12?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a present for Kobe


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL

>Kobe shows up
>Kobe sucks at game
>Kobe leaves

Cool.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> LOL
> 
> >Kobe shows up
> >Kobe sucks at game
> ...



oh shit...


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Say what you want, but I think this conference is pretty decent so far.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not Kobe's fault, his fingers aren't at 100%.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>New title to Playstation Move

"Sony doesn't make games for the Playstation Move!"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Guess what guys? PUT YOUR GLASSES BACK ON.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Guess what guys? PUT YOUR GLASSES BACK ON.



Done and done.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Put on your shit glasses...................


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

I'M KOBE BRYANT READY!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Guess what guys? PUT YOUR GLASSES BACK ON.



Lol, you called it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FOLKS, PLEASE PUT ON YOUR 3D GLASSES.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

PUT YOUR GLASSES ON.

TAKE A DRINK.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW!

THAT'S INTUITIVE AND IMMERSIVE! HE'S RIGHT!


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

NO KOBE THAT WAS A FOUL PASS THE GOT DAMN BALL!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT WAS SAID ABOUT 2k12??????????


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Guess what guys? PUT YOUR GLASSES BACK ON.




IT'S A NEVER ENDING BATTLE.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

This game looks like shovelware.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> PUT YOUR GLASSES ON.
> 
> TAKE A DRINK.




We're gonna get drunk at every fucking Sony game.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST I STAYED AWAKE FOR THIS SHIT?!?!


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

PINK SONY MOVE REMOTE = OVERTLY GAY


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone start a "put on your glasses" counter?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like this guy probably has a maze at home filled with kidnapped victims being told where to go.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

So the Ico Collection is in 3D?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

So far this has been very meh.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

more waggle waggle waggle shit. 

Just start the Nintendo conference right now.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't believe I'm losing my night sleep for this crap


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> So the Ico Collection is in 3D?



The only downside, but hey it's ICO in HD.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Next game please. I don't care about this move shit. Actually, this is perfect timing for a bathroom break.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Yawn Yawn...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

To be fair, this is stuff Nintendo should have been doing with the Wii, not Nintenhampsters and Frisbee.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like Legend of Zelda, with Move, and in 3D!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

NEXT UP WE HAVE OUR "NEW" 3-D GLASSES. WE BRING YOU REAL LIFE IN 3-D


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SUPER 3D GLASSES. WEAR THESE TO SEE 3D IN REAL LIFE.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So the Ico Collection is in 3D?



You kidding, right?

Everything is in 3D, bro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> I can't believe I'm losing my night sleep for this crap



Same here, sadly. :sleepy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

>People complain about Xbox Kinect
>Sony only advertises the "Move"
>


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2011)

how nice of sony to give us a bathroom break


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 6, 2011)

lol at Sony trying to talk smack with playstation move "changing the game" with NBA 2K12. lol just stop it man while your ahead


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

THREE DEEEEEEEE IS THE NEW 4 DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

LOLOL. I love how he made that puzzle seem so complicated and unique.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

You are showing too much of this title Sony :/


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

wow two gears?!?!? interesting


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Next        plz.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MAN THIS GUY'S REALLY TOUGH
killed in one hit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

boring game looks boring


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice job Jeremy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL @ sony picking up where nintendo ditched for new console.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Looks like Legend of Zelda, with Move, and in 3D!



It wishes.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Why the hell did they clap for that guy?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

GREAT JOB JEROMEY


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Good job Sony. amazing show so far


.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The only downside, but hey it's ICO in HD.



goddammit.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

ROFL HARRY POTTER


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

HMM... HOW DOES I GET PAST GEARS?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are they doing footage for a game releasing tomorrow?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey SonyLovers,

U MAD?


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Well fuck that



Are you disappointed its in HD?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

I could have sworn infamous 2 is out.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally something good. But the demo is kind of out, so I don't think it's E3 worth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait...

Did he put House of the Dead and Harry Potter on the same level as Resistance?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Infamous 2. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In 3D


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*YES SHOW US A GAME THATS OUT FRIDAY *


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

GUESS WHAT GUYS? YOU GUESSED IT.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Are you disappointed its in HD?



Disappointed that it's in 3D.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait isn't Infamous 2 out already?!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

hear the main character for infamous

thought jason statham got on stage.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesn't Infamous 2 come out, like, tomorrow? Wtf is the point in showing it here?


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony gets a point for the hot black chick


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude.

Really.

The game comes out TOMORROW. You don't need to push it that hard.

Everyone is already buying it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

This looks really good.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer for a game launching tomorrow.

Try less harder, Sony.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Inb4 it gets hacked and it makes the conference more interesting.


More Little Big Planet crap, WITH MOAR WAGGLE WAGGLE


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey gaiz let's show games that come to stores tomarow!


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Disappointed that it's in 3D.



What?! Its an OPTION. You don't have to play it in 3D


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I won't be playing it in 3D. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmm keep watching this or go watch wrestling.....


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Aaand, there's the hook.

YOU CAN MAKE MISSIONS WITH MOVE.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

RUN AND GUN. JUST WHAT WE NEED.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Doesn't Infamous 2 come out, like, tomorrow? Wtf is the point in showing it here?



To advertise it of course. It's a good marketing strategy tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

From the makers of Warhawk. What a terrible sell.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack Tretton needs to be retired from presenting.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

THE COLE TRAIN HAS RETURN!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> What?! Its an OPTION. You don't have to play it in 3D



NO YOU WILL PLAY IN 3-D AND LIKE IT. PUT YOUR FUCKING GLASSES ON.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy crap a game with a Black Lead Character


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

Santa monica... this must be good!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> What?! Its an OPTION. You don't have to play it in 3D



Hmm... now where did people use that very same argument and get shot down?  Can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Copying scenes from transformers...really.


----------



## Halo (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

3D + Waggle Waggle.



COOL STORY BRO.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Starhawk = Cowboys Vs. Aliens?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

ANGRY BLACK MAN : ONLINE


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Yet another shooter? I'll pass Starcawk, thanks.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

What did I just watch?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> To advertise it of course. It's a good marketing strategy tbh.


I'd rather have them show us something new and exciting.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy cow it's Carl Johnson!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

General Rule of Thumb For Shooters: EVERYTHING IS BETTER WITH MECHS


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

How much you wanna bet that the main char in Starhawk is gonna end up dying in the end of the single player campaign?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

SLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

SPY COOPER?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> ANGRY BLACK MAN : ONLINE



Don't hate 


New Sly cooper Neat!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

It's SLY!!!!


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

TRANSFORMERSSSSSS ARE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought he was talking about Jack and Daxter


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

SLY COOPER


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Amazing conference so far Sony.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Sly cooper with waggle waggle + 3d.

its going to be like this for the rest of the show?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Soul Eater level graphics. LOL.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit is that Sly Cooper


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

HD collection get.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Hmm... now where did people use that very same argument and get shot down?  Can't put my finger on it...



People tend to shit on the Kinect only and Move only software. Not the optional stuff 

HOLY SHIT SLY!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

Sly! **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

gameplay naoh


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally something I care about! Impress me Sly!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

A game I will play, I am pleased.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

No gameplay


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

My body wasn't ready for Sly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

SLY COOPER.

GAME OF SHOW.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

YOU GOT DIMITRIED!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

EVE Online? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

no sly gameplay? 

fuck that shit


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

SLY 4 FUCK YES


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck Sony, but I love Sly Cooper.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's hope they don't fuck it up like Jak and Ratchet.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

ANOTHER FUCKING SHOOTER?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

SHOOTERS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

An MMO, WOW KILLER. IN 3D


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Dust and Eve Online? WTF?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

They should get Gilbert Gottfried to present.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Some one needs to tell that every single presenter here that they are NOT FUNNY.

Except Ice-T.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow a proper game for a ps3.


DUST.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

NO MORE MMOS OR SHOOTERS SONY


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude are you speaking English right now?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

PS3 + PC cross platform? PS3 players better be prepared to get raped.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Another shooter? God damn...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ARE YOU READY FOR MORE FUCKING SHOOTERS?


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Some one needs to tell that every single presenter here that they are NOT FUNNY.
> 
> Except Ice-T.



Kobe was better


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Another generic shooter.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

That dark graphic... I find this appealing. :fapfafp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

more shooters


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IS DUST A COPY OF HALO?


WOW.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

COOL SHOOTERS SONY.

COOL COOL COOL.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

And holy shit, another FPS


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony finally have their own Halo. That is what Dust looks like!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Flooding the market, flooding the market.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

hopefully this is the E3 that will show people that shooters need to start fucking dieing out.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

ONE SHOOTER CAN CHANGE THE COURSE OF HISTORY.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING BUFFERING!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

is gametrailers gonna have access to indepth game play like they did with the 360? To be honest, the E3 convention has always sucked for seeing game play.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

MUTHA FUCKING SPACE. :33


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

So Dust514 is something like Planetside but on the console?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone stop this fucker's monologue.

Horrible writing.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Someone stop this fucker's monologue.
> 
> Horrible writing.



YOU'RE GONNA BE THE ONE THAT TAKES IT! IN DA BUTT!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck sports games, be original Sony
Fuck this Move stuff, be original Sony
Fuck this platformer be original Sony
Fuck this FPS, be original Sony.
Fuck this MMO be original Sony.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

BIOSHOCK INFINITE!!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

WHOA there's some tits.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

PC players fight in space while we fight on the ground? could be cool


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Tits       .


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> hopefully this is the E3 that will show people that shooters need to start fucking dieing out.



with BF3 and MW3 coming out... I doubt it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Dosent Eve online...like suck hardcore?

or was i misinformed

Bioshock?

BIOSHOCK!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh. Bioshock!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

BIOSHOOOOOOOOOOCK! YES MUTHA FUCKER!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of show goddamnit!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Now this is interesting


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

BIOSHOCK BIOSHOCK BIOSHOCK BIOSHOCK


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't notice Bioshock looks like a freaking cartoon until now.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT BIOSHOCK!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone else see those tits?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioshock and tits.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

*FUCK YEAH BIOSHOCK!*


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

If they were going to focus on a character I at least wish they'd improve their character models.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

More Playstation move?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If they were going to focus on a character I at least wish they'd improve their character models.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

yet more shooters.. unless house of the dead is next.. i will shoot myself after seeing another shooter..


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

NOT ANOTHER FPS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

bad mouthing the move bro?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL Ken Levine looks mighty nervous.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy has a fat lisp.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If they were going to focus on a character I at least wish they'd improve their character models.



That's weird. I honestly didn't know it was Bioshock. She looked like a cartoon...


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Here it comes.

Bioshock Infinite on PS Move.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

How's the conferenc earlier for Sony?

Kinda went to sleep on it for the last hour or two...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If they were going to focus on a character I at least wish they'd improve their character models.



hush

Bioshock people are talking


Plugging more move shit


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

ANIME EYES IN MY BIOSHOCK?!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

God, this guy's voice is annoying.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Look at them have a go at the Wii.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Some of you guys are so shallow lol. "FUCKING FPS, I HATE SEEING 2 MIN TRAILERS OF THEM"....1 min later "WOW, FINALLY A REAL GAME LIKE BIOSHOCK". 

News flash Bioshock is an FPS, just isn't multiplayer lulz.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

This dude got paid. I bet all my money on this. He is taking jab on MS & Nintendo.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Who is this retard?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

i lol'd 

SHOOTERS MORE SHOOTERS!!?!?

BIOSHOCK YAY YAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

you can grope with the move? :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS OR THAT. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT 3-D.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

This ~snip~ is trying to get me into the Playstation Move.

Sorry ~snip~, you're not going to trick me.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why am I watching Ken Levine explain how he sold out to Sony?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

His speech started off well :/


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

IDK ..... BioShock looks good but those faces. WTF happened.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop talking so much.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YES NGP


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> i lol'd
> 
> SHOOTERS MORE SHOOTERS!!?!?
> 
> BIOSHOCK YAY YAY



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait...no u dont get to just tease a game for NGP and Leave u bastards!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

WHY DO YOU GUYS HATE FPS?!!?!? DOES ANYTHING SATISFY YOU FREAKING HIPSTERS?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioshock isn't a shooter. It's a first person adventure game with guns.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Use PSMOVE on Elizabeth


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> His speech started off well :/



That's how you knew it was going to decline so poorly.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioshock is hardly a traditional FPS


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the style for Bioshock Infinite. It beats the continuous amounts of games that try to go for realistic graphics. One of the reasons why I like games such as TF2.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Some of you guys are so shallow lol. "FUCKING FPS, I HATE SEEING 2 MIN TRAILERS OF THEM"....1 min later "WOW, FINALLY A REAL GAME LIKE BIOSHOCK".
> 
> News flash Bioshock is an FPS, just isn't multiplayer lulz.



People just want sequels of already popular games.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

poor mans GTA mentioned.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Bioshock on the NGP? Cool!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> i lol'd
> 
> SHOOTERS MORE SHOOTERS!!?!?
> 
> BIOSHOCK YAY YAY



The market is too saturated in shitty, generic shooters. Every last one of them needs to die, all they do is promote womanizing and boring gameplay fu-HOLY SHIT BIOSHOCK WITH TITS, WHEN DOES THIS COME OUT???!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Saints Row on Move.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Use PSMOVE on Elizabeth



Yeah, to move her the fuck off-screen. She's ruining the atmosphere with her ridiculous design.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

We hate generic fucking shooters, they all look the same, atleast Bioshock tries something different.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

BI and B1 for the price of one is a good deal..


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> IDK ..... BioShock looks good but those faces. WTF happened.



They changed the girl to look less like a pedophiles dream


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol @ playing SR3 w/ Move. That would be actually fun


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah, to move her the fuck off-screen. She's ruining the atmosphere with her ridiculous design.


hahahahahaha

Bioshock 1 comes with Bio Infinite for ps3..okay cool.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

saints row fans actually exist?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> They changed the girl to look less like a pedophiles dream



Only by increasing her chest size.

Now she looks WORSE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

star trek.. ugh..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

movie game ftw


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

GUYS, PUT ON YOUR GLASSES.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Who needs dualshock? We're on the move! That's OSCAR MIKE MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Hasn't been a lot of "PUT ON YOUR GLASSES" so far.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

star trek


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> They changed the girl to look less like a pedophiles dream



okay.exe 



Why it is so animu.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Need a classic spy game.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Come on Sony, don't give me another shooter, go back to Bioshock.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Shields up! Red Alert!

A fucking movie game at a conference...


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> saints row fans actually exist?



I see a lot of love for that game around places. I'm yet to see many people shit on it. Especially the second game.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

what the fuck is with that walking animation?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> poor mans GTA mentioned.



You mean GTA superior


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

So a Star Trek game where you not using the Starship? That's like a Dragonball Z where you are not fighting!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

there doing allot of telling and no showing


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck this buffering shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> saints row fans actually exist?



Yup


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Need for Speed: The Run does look interesting. I have never been into pure racers. I might get it (depends on gameplay/reviews etc)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Cars mother fucker


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is shitting on M$ with this exclusive shit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

2 battlefield games in one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

So they're using blu-ray to add shit they couldn't give away? Cool, cool.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Fuck this buffering shit.



Buffering? Where you watching becaues I'm having no issues at all.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Two games in one?

Holy shit, fucking awesome.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

dat Spock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

sony's doing a good job with these extra stuff


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Star Trek: Mass Effect in disguise.

I'm watching on gametrailers.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony suck they just give away shit to make them look good............


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I WANT MORE SHOOTER GAMES.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

RIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

What's with the PS3 getting all the love with the extra content? 

No love for Xbox nor PC.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Star Trek: Mass Effect in disguise.



 so true


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

i wanna seethe NGP dammit!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey look, its ridggeeee raccceeeeer guy.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Shouldn't you guys not have such high expectations at these E3's like this on where you know their just going to milk/stretch out whatever they have up front for as long as they can d0 so?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

RIIIIIIDGE RACEEEER!!!! RACER!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Apologize Hirai, do it dammnit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Giant Crab is here.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really excited for tomorrow, Nintendo is going to end this ONLY POSSIBLE ON PS3 BECUZ OF BRU RAY


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Attack the weak point for massive damage!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys

>Shitty tie joke


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

RIIIIDGE RAAAAAAACER!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Star Trek: Mass Effect in disguise.
> 
> I'm watching on gametrailers.



Kind of want. Spock.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> What's with the PS3 getting all the love with the extra content?
> 
> No love for Xbox nor PC.



After being hacked, they gained "abilities".


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

"MOST IMPORTANT THING WE LEARNED FROM THE PSN OUTAGE WAS TRUST AND LOYALTY"

NOT SECURITY AND RELIABILITY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

PLAYSTATION SWEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

sony's releasing emus


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Again nothing to show WTH?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation suite. 

lawl


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

boooooriiing


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

NGP YES. FUCK YES. MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

GET DAT CLIP ON U ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) KAZ!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

We don't care about your entertainment crap Hirai! Show us the new hardware and the games that will be on it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Bout damn time

Impress me Sony impress me!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation Suite 


dear god


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

NGP + 3D + Waggle Waggle.


call it now.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. NEW WAYS TO PLAY.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop talking so much. I'm barely listening.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

yes playstation vita.!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

More like copying Nintendo is what helps with the developing of this product.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation Vitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's see this shit already. IN 3-D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

@name..

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

PSVITA WOOOOOOOOOOOW, who would of thunk it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

PLAYSTATION VITA.

IT HAPPENED.

"HELLO, CAN I HAVE THE PLAYSTATION VITA, PLZ?"

"...WUT? YOU WANT A PIECE OF PITA BREAD?"


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

ps vee ta 

lol


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Crappy name


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

PSVita? Sounds like an energy drink.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

And to showcase the power of PSVita, it will be bundled with Riiiiiiiiidge Racer!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

They went with Vita. Oh god.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation vita?

What a shitty name.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING LATIN IN THIS BITCH. 

PLAYSTATION VITA.

VITA = LIFE.

FUCK YOUR SHIT, YOU'RE GETTING A HEALTHY DOSE OF LATIN.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't applaud the name dammit


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Front and rear touch screen?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait, wait.

Front AND rear cameras?

Like Kaz just said, that's NEVER been seen!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice, Nice.....how much?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Front and rear cameras!?!?! 

CALL THE PRESS THIS IS REVOLUTIONARY!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't 3DS already doing Augmented reality?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Vita. I thought when Nintendo went with the name Wii it was pretty bad. This might just equal it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

PSV sounds like an STD.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

PSV AS A PHONE? WUT.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

fuck the name and the stupid back touch pad i'll buy it anyway


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Apparently a front and rear CAMERA is more impressive to Kaz than front and rear TOUCHSCREENS.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

People actually think this name is worse than Wii.

chrotlingwenches.png.exe.mp4.jpeg.flac


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

at&t


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

AT&T... thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2011)

ATT reaction was hilarious.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol AT&T

lol


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Who buys these small consoles?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Kaz: WE WILL BE PARTNERED WITH AT&T!

Crowd: Not... sure... if want?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hahahaha... They booed AT&T lmao


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YOU AT&T YOU EVIL MONOPOLISTIC PARASITE


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear some booing for At&t, they that shitty?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Might get a playstation vita when someone figures out how to jailbreak it.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

I laughed at the crowd's angry reaction.


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

LMFAO @ everyone cringing when they heard AT&T


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL @ the AT&T boos.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Where do I stick my penis? WHERE?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to rub Vita's rear.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonder how much it will cost...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

They stole xbox live pary


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Playstation Vita


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

>AT&T

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

lol                          ATT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

NGP's Network > PSN


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

CROSS GAME VOICE CHAT!!! 
But for Vita?  I want it for PS3 already ya bastard.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

AT&T?!?!?! Sony, sit the fuck down. Fuck you.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

At&T lol
and no, the term wii is much worse.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still going to call it NGP.

Fuck Vita


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Nobody is going to call this shit "Vita".
*
PSP2.*


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard Nier, but turned out to be Near. gay


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

"From SCE Worldwide!"

>From SCE America

Good troll.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

VITA     !


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 85 (67 members and 18 guests) 		 	 	 		 			, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , 



AT&T fails.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

so what have I missed? I overslept 5 and woke at 6. any new PS3 games?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so what have I missed? I overslept 5 and woke at 6. any new PS3 games?



No but Playstation Vita has front and rear cameras!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

PSV will not be a phone, they've got Xperia Play for that.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*TELL US HOW MUCH IT IS *


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

unchhhhhhhharted golden abbyss


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

He's gay. Must have named the PSP2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>PS Vita
>Over two years ago

Sorry, Sony. Already outdated.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Stop breathing so hard, broski.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wait, wait.
> 
> Front AND rear cameras?
> 
> Like Kaz just said, that's NEVER been seen!



Never been seen with good quality cameras maybe? 
3DS cameras are balls.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Price tag?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, new guy is maaaaaaad.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *TELL US HOW MUCH IT IS *



599 US DOLLARS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted looks stunning on the Vita. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

graphics are fuckin awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

I'M PLAYING UNCHARTED OUTSIDE FUCKERS!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat touch screen tech.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit, oh shit, it's a portable ps3.

*FUCK THE 3DS*


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncharted on mah phone?!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

>Taking your video games with you.


I seriously hope you don't do this.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$
999$


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

touch screen lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Nobody is going to call this shit "Vita".
> *
> PSP2.*



It will probably be called the PSV.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't care about visuals on a portable?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew I should have water Teen Wolf instead of the S


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

NOW YOU CAN TAKE YOUR GLASSES ON THE GO WITH VITA.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

No one uses a touch screen


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

You can tap on enemies to hit them? Interesting.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

HRNG Uncharted.

Glad they give the option to use touchscreens or buttons.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

it looks _so good_

so glad i didn't buy a 3DS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks great, but the touch gimmick looks awkward as all fuck.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I dislike the tilting thing. Hopefully with the games you can play either between buttons and or touchscreen/tilt


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

tap tap tap tap tap


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat Axis Tilt


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

In reality noone will fucking use those control methods


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Touch screen. Now add 3D (with glasses), and 6 axis.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still getting the 3DS 

Just wait until Nintendo pwns sony tomorrow.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew I should have watched Teen Wolf instead of the Sony Conference(jking btw).


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Tap dat and watch. No need to actually play.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Tap dat and watch. No need to actually play.



But tapping is playing.  It's just a different type of playing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

They need to add 3D and PS Move support.

THEN MAYBE I'LL CONSIDER BUYING IT.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For 999 US dollars


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Howmuch Dammit!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2011)

Look! NO HANDS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

best demo yet..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Oh shit, oh shit, it's a portable ps3.
> 
> *FUCK THE 3DS*



Because I so want console games on my portable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Imagine how much cheaper it could've been if they didn't add all that shit that NOBODY is going to use.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Tap dat and watch. No need to actually play.


Lulz. 

I'm buying this for my little bro.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm still getting the 3DS
> 
> Just wait until Nintendo pwns sony tomorrow.


 I am getting my 3DS June 19th



The Boss said:


> But tapping is playing.  It's just a different type of playing.


 lol


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm thinking $400         .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Why's the black guy seem so out of breath?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

whys this black dude out of breathe? was he playing the kinect earlier?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm still getting the 3DS
> 
> Just wait until Nintendo pwns sony tomorrow.



They will eclipse everything PS3 no doubt but 3DS is dull as fuck


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

lol fucking christ, 1k posts since i was gone? God damn thats some spam


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

HEAVY BREATHING


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Shit stream went down


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone notice how all the PSPVita announcers are out of breath?

When quad core android phones come out next year PSPvita is in trouble.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

WHY IS THIS BLACK GUY HUFFING SO HARD?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa! A black guy and he's out of breath.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

"So much talking.. out of .. breath."


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

DAT UNCHARTED


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit, Diablo on the go. might buy now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm thinking $400         .



For which model?


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Dam he's breathing so hard. What was he doing? Wasnt he just standing around waiting for his turn?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Get that man an oxygen mask people!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

This guy is going to have a heart attack right in the middle of the stage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

stupid name

but by observation, best handheld i've ever seen.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Ruin looks pretty cool....


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

"How yo doin'?" LOL.

In before he gets fired.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Imagine this guy having sex. PADME!!! HUUURGH


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks like he's playing DeathSpank.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone coming on has breathing problems.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> HEAVY BREATHING



Dude is out of breath walking up a few stairs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Vita's lookin good


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Getting some deja vu here.

"OMG! Look at the PSP's graphics!!! The DS is fucked! lol"

A few years later: DS Domination.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

That dude needs to chill, lol.

heavy breathing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty sure this guy always wants to play from the couch.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

It's obvious thats Microsoft > Sony in terms of games and fitness


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Psych said:


> Dam he's breathing so hard. What was he doing? Wasnt he just standing around waiting for his turn?



maybe he should get a ps move


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

this game looks like shit


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

~snip~ said PC


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

That guys sounds tired.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

HE IS SO FIRED.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow that's neat playing the game on hand held, get home, start on the PS3.

I really like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Are there paramedics on stage?!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

transfarring? 

either way.. good shit..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't stop fucking laughing at his breathing. I'm going to die.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

a portable game that you can play on your system


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL clapping just because you can hook it up to ps3? 

Been there, done that.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

He's starting to sweat.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Getting some deja vu here.
> 
> "OMG! Look at the PSP's graphics!!! The DS is fucked! lol"
> 
> A few years later: DS Domination.


Except the 3DS is failing pretty hard right now.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> For which model?



PSVita              .


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Resume on the PC... was that simply a mistake or a slip?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Getting some deja vu here.
> 
> "OMG! Look at the PSP's graphics!!! The DS is fucked! lol"
> 
> A few years later: DS Domination.



One day, people will realize that gaming isn't all about graphics wanking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Getting some deja vu here.
> 
> "OMG! Look at the PSP's graphics!!! The DS is fucked! lol"
> 
> A few years later: DS Domination.


 yeah let the battle continue.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> One day, people will realize that gaming isn't all about graphics wanking.



I'm fapping to the PSV right now.

Seriously, the 3ds is fucked. Fucked hard.

Touch screen carried the DS, 3D won't.

Calling it now. 3DS is fucked.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

FAT BLACK MAN IS MASTER RACE IN DISGUISE.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with the gametrailers stream? It keeps on freezing.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude said 360, multiplatform confirmed.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Hahaha, that black guy was great 

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Except the 3DS is failing pretty hard right now.


Well if memory serves the DS had a pretty bland line up the first year too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Except the 3DS is failing pretty hard right now



Let's not get in to this but let's just say most fans have been here before. Nintendo have Pokemon. Nuff said.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

This one is having breath problems as well. Not as much as the last dude XD


----------



## TheWon (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Stop breathing so hard, broski.


That's what fat people do!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

there are women bitches backstage :33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Where da hell is my 4g version?


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> PSVita              .



WiFi or 3g model?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'm fapping to the PSV right now.
> 
> Seriously, the 3ds is fucked. Fucked hard.
> 
> ...



Where is your faith?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Even these people are breathing heavily 

WHY?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Mod Nation Racers for the PSV, good move.

Anyone think the guy talking looks like WWE's "The Big Show"?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

MORE HEAVY BREATHING.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

modnation racers for veeta.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE SOME TRANSFARRING THERE.

NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> modnation racers for veeta.



I read that as McDonald's races for Vita. That would explaint he heavy beathing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Atleast he has less of a lisp than the Bioshock dude.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

3ds is fucked.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony needs to make breathing classes mandatory for its employees.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony needs Ubisoft to improve their lives.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

The fuck is with all the heavy breathing, these guys nervous?


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

BUT I DON'T WANNA TOUCH THE SCREEN!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'm fapping to the PSV right now.
> 
> Seriously, the 3ds is fucked. Fucked hard.
> 
> ...



Wait until the price is announced before proclaiming victory. 

The 3DS will be fine. Its silly to assume its going to utterly collapse once it gets past its launch phase.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> WiFi or 3g model?



$400 for the vanilla one, $500 for the fancy one.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Input lag ftw


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Brandon has lady hands


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope this isnt the only game they made for the back touch, just to make maps. Not even during normal racing :/


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

I kinda like the multiple touch points on the back panel, really cool tech they have in this thing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

What could these guys POSSIBLY be doing that makes them breath so hard


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'm fapping to the PSV right now.
> 
> Seriously, the 3ds is fucked. Fucked hard.
> 
> ...


 Tomorrow a lot of games are going to be there for the 3DS, Not only that a killer IP from Nintendo franchises. remember Nintendo didn't release anything for 3DS launch.



KLoWn said:


> Well if memory serves the DS had a pretty bland line up the first year too.


 yes in fact worst than 3DS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Brandon hit a fucking wall at the end.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

Coming Soon! Modnation Racers!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

haha, that guy playing Modnation racers sucks so bad, he crashed right into the wall.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Well if memory serves the DS had a pretty bland line up the first year too.



It really did. I think the only good games were Mario 64 and Advanced Wars at that time.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Is anyone else noticing the horrible framerate?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Jump Brandon. Thanks, Brandon. You played well Brandon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are you guys arguing? Nintendo has established portable franchises that sell like hot cakes. In anycase why can't there be two portables?


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> It really did. I think the only good games were Mario 64 and Advanced Wars at that time.



*Praying for Advance Wars 3DS*


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What could these guys POSSIBLY be doing that makes them breath so hard



Thinking about Nintendo's conference tomorrow, obviously.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Was it ever discuss about the storage method for data? another card? onboard HDD? and size?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

thats pretty cool customization 

3DS isn't fucked thats a mega retarded statement to make


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this press done yet? Damn.. hurry up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'm fapping to the PSV right now.
> 
> Seriously, the 3ds is fucked. Fucked hard.
> 
> ...



Fucked hard when the 3DS is going to have Nintendo's games?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Sony cramming all of these guys in an oxygen deprived room or something? This is ridiculous lol.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I do like how they are mixing the console and the handheld. IIRC it wasn't done much if not well in the past.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

True. If Nintendo reveals ANOTHER new Pokemon game, Sony is fucked due to the ridiculous number of Nintendogs.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god show some good games of stfu.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat veeta can play with dat ps3 in wipeout.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

they dont have time to show us all their crap


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Orgy in the back room.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

It's obvious Sony's employees are having fat man sex in the back.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> thats pretty cool customization
> 
> 3DS isn't fucked thats a mega retarded statement to make



As long as there is pokemon the DS lives on forever


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Psych said:


> I do like how they are mixing the console and the handheld. IIRC it wasn't done much if not well in the past.



Ironic since a few days ago, Konami (namely Kojima) announced "Transfarring" a couple days ago that will do it with MGS, ZOE, and maybe even SH collections between PSP and PS3.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

stream frozed completely for me


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's obvious Sony's employees are having fat man sex in the back.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh fuck me. I lol'd.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

RITTLE BIT PRANET


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

lol dat littlebigplanet


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

MULTI TOUCH.

THE 3DS IS DOOMED.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I can make cheese using my finger!
Game does look fun.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Psych said:


> I do like how they are mixing the console and the handheld. IIRC it wasn't done much if not well in the past.



Actually Sony tried the exact thing in the past with the PsP and PS3 by making the PSP a rear-view mirror in Riiiiiiiidge Racer! (I'm having too much fun with that one).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> I do like how they are mixing the console and the handheld. IIRC it wasn't done much if not well in the past.



Thing is I bought a PS3 for my console gaming, I don't want the same thing on my portable.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's obvious Sony's employees are having fat man sex in the back.



?


----------



## beasty (Jun 6, 2011)

LBP is perfect for the Vita


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh hey, LBP. It looks fun.



Ennoea said:


> Why are you guys arguing? Nintendo has established portable franchises that sell like hot cakes. In anycase why can't there be two portables?



There can be two. There already has been two. Some times people need to be brought back down to earth though.



Psych said:


> *Praying for Advance Wars 3DS*



One day hopefully. One day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

one thing is for certain.. this is a huge step from the PSP..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not particualry impressed. It's pretty much everything I expected already. It's just an upgraded ver of PSP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

STREET FIGHTER X TEKKEN, GET HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that a new LBP?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIIIIIT


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck I can't believe I missed the beginning of this shit


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

SF X TEKKEN!!!!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

LBP. pek

Makes me want this so much more.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

FOR FUCKS SAKE SOEMTHING GOOD FINALLY!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2011)

Advance Wars 3DS

Automatic purchase.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony said they had a new console.

They were right.

Because they won't be able to afford anything after this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Th trailer for this Street Fighter game looks so boss.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Fighting games. Finally.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

STREET FIGHTER TEKKEN CROSS

YES

YES THOUSAND TIMES

TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Street fighter VS Tekken hmm..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Mother fucking Ono, you glorious troll you. pek


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

The jap guy gay as shit....................


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I am Japanese: the video game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

STREET FIGHT TEKKEN CROSSOVER.

WHERE IS JURI?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Street Fighter x Tekken time!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

woooooooot

more info!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

WHERE IS TRANSLATOR KUN?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

WHERE THE HELL IS TRANSLATOR-SAN?


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Metal gear soliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

TxS > SxT

Just sayin'


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH ONO!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

GOOD EBURRING


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Now everything will be on the VITA and the PS3.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to resist this one. But fuck them for no game play. 

Oh lord this Japanese dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

SFxT on vita...

not bad sony..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

So it's just a PSV ver of a PS3 game?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YOU STREET FIGHTER. FUCK YOU TEKKEN.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT TEH FUCKING SHIT COLE NO WHAT NOWTNAORYNHORJHAIOKHH


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA THAT CREATION OF MAN PARODY


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL COLE IN SFxT?


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 86 (70 members and 16 guests)
 Corran, Juub, Ishamael, Gnome, Super Mike+, Kaitlyn, Utopia Realm, The Max, AndrewRogue, Khris, beasty, Scorp A Derp, Malvingt2, Eki, Farschad P The Perser, KLoWn, Zen-aku, Twinsen, Violent By Design, Violent-nin, blacklusterseph004, MrChubz, Kuroba Kaitou, Goofy Titan, First Tsurugi, Psych, Ennoea, ExoSkel, blakstealth, Cookies, Lord Darkmaster, Mexicano27, omiK, Lee Min Jung, FireHawk64, ssjsuperman, Spanish Hoffkage, The World, sanx021, Most_Valuable_Playa, TheWon, Vai, Cardboard Jewsuke, Fan o Flight, Kiba_and_Pals, Panda



Well dayummm ! Thats what happened to the rest of the forum.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I knew how to speak Moonspeak


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

WAN MIRRON COOMBOWS

WAN MIRRON COOMBOWS


WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF COLE!?!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

COLE COELOELEOLEOE COLE 


1019


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had no idea Ono was gay, not that there's anything wrong that.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony gets a B+ for me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Cole in Street Fighter X Tekken?

Why?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

WHY VITA???

AND LOL COLE?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK COLE IN MY STREET FIGHTER?!:1


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Exclusive characterrrrrrrrrrrrr XD


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2011)

Cole is in wut now?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

This Japanese guy screams otaku to me. 

Game is colorful. 
Cole...?


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally TagTeam/Team Matches. I wish they had this crap for SF4.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Cole looks so damn hot. Goddamn. Why are these devs making the main character so damn good looking. Do want.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Is SFxTekken PSVita exclusive?


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Cole is overpowered as shit


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

VITA EXCLUSIVE???

Say what?


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

COOOOOOOLLLLLLEEEEEEEE? WHAT!? ELECTRIC BOOGALOOO


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit did you see how big Coles arms were?


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the Jap's Shirt.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I like what I'm seeing so far with this game on Vita. Good job Ono.

Too short though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Why is that guy so damn happy?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Japanese people speaking engrish is awesome.

One mirrion trroops!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Is SFxTekken PSVita exclusive?


I doubt it.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

For anyone else having trouble with streams, this one's working pretty well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Frame rate dropping all over the place.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope the PSV fixes the frame rate problem.

I think SFxTekken is an exclusive. Mainly because Tekken is an exclusive.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw this Japanese guy working in a hair salon somewhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

kratos in mortal kombat

lets put cole in streetfigher


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I had no idea Ono was gay, not that there's anything wrong that.



Co-staaaaan-za


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Still waiting on the PSV price.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else think of vista when they see the PSVITA logo?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Tekken
>Exclusive

wut?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Still waiting on the PSV price.



They will NEVER announce it.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Cole looks so damn hot. Goddamn. Why are these devs making the main character so damn good looking. Do want.



Yes.
             ♥


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Still waiting on the PSV price.



It's a surprise


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

montage storm.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

More montages...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

They're trying to butter us up as much as possible before everyone gets turned off by the price.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. The volume buttons are on top of the PSV. 

Why?


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony owning this E3..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

wait.. whats that action/adventure game?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

The scrawl says 249 for WiFi, 299 for 3G.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

You know everyone loves montages


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

That little fucking thing has got some good graphics @__@


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony sure does love their fucking montages.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Zero said:


> Sony owning this E3..



Lol.

/10char


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Sony sure does love their fucking montages.



Everyone needs a montage.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony is gonna take this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> They're trying to butter us up as much as possible before everyone gets turned off by the price.



I'm actually pretty scared atm.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

More montages. We're oscar mike.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Yes.
> ♥



Thank you! I'm not alone after all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> They're trying to butter us up as much as possible before everyone gets turned off by the price.



this handheld is ahmazing!

it's just going to cost as much as a brand new tv


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

dat Die-nasty warrior 7


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

There's no reason for SFxT to be exclusive. Only "Cole" would be exclusive.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Was that Samurai Warriors?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Another ten minute montage?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The scrawl says 249 for WiFi, 299 for 3G.



if that's true then that's a good deal o_O.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

good titles..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

300 bucks that's Decent


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Thank you! I'm not alone after all.



They do that shit on purpose. Just so we'll buy it  just to look and dream about the character.
Well thats what i did.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Its true      .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

There's your prices boys and girls.


----------



## Jing (Jun 6, 2011)

$250. Hm...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm kind of scared guys. 

What's the price.

Please. Go easy


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for the deal breaker. Give us the price Hirai!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK THE 3DS


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

$249 YESSSSSSSSSSSSS

Just what I wanted.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

THIS YEAR!?!


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

249? That is the same price as the 3DS when it came out correct?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Prices ain't that bad.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

250.

Ugh, not bad, I guess.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

the price is not bad


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Or you can get a PS3, which will last longer.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

249 DOLLARS

OWNED


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 6, 2011)

I am....impressed with those prices...


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

SHOTS FIRED AT NINTENDO!!!! FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAH


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Only $250. Sweet.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

249? GOD DAMN. I know what I'm getting.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

$ 250 
Lemme dig into my piggybank !


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Decent price, not impressed by the handheld in the slightest though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Prices are not as bad as I thought they'd be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's going to lose *so* much money at that price..

At least it's not absurd for me.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

*249 FUCK YES 
*


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

*250$

FUCK YES*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo, this means war!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

sony won it(so far) with that price tag..


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Time to trade in the PSP


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Everything went better than expected.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, thats pretty reasonable I guess. Great job not being greedy bastards this time Sony!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol..Fuck you Nintendo, Sony says.

Fuckyeah!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard 3DS's everywhere just hit the ground.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 6, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Alright, thats pretty reasonable I guess. Great job not being greedy bastards this time Sony!



This this this.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh shit Jack mentioned Ridge Racer, what a dick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder how much profit Sony will actually gain off the PSV.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> They do that shit on purpose. Just so we'll buy it  just to look and dream about the character.
> Well thats what i did.



I know. I'm not much of an Infamous fan but damn Cole got an upgrade and he looks _goood_.  Makes me want to play it... then maybe dream about it too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

ridge racer BURN!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

HAHAHA BRICK JOKE.

GOIN BACK TO DAT TIE.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ouch, Tretton sucker punched Hirai on ridge racer remark.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I heard 3DS's everywhere just hit the ground.



No thats the sound of Nintendo suiting up for all out war on Sony. Nothing but violence.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I wonder how much profit Sony will actually gain off the PSV.



They're going to lose money on it for years. Like PS3. The razorblade business model is a risky one.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Time to break that bitch open.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Nintendo, this means war!



That's not wise. Nintendo will just make a Pokemon, a Mario, and a Mario Kart. Everyone will forget PSV even existed.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

Other than the reasonable price of PSV, pretty lackluster conferense.


----------



## Psych (Jun 6, 2011)

Well that's E3 over for me today. Tomorrow is Nintendo!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Aw. It's over.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCKING GAMETRAILERS CUT OFF TWISTED METAL


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Hahahaha nice jab at him there.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is the scoreboard!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 6, 2011)

Bueno I can smell two things happening by the vita launch 
3ds price drop or 
Mario 3ds / Mario Kart are releasing 

Either way Nintendo needs to step there game up by holiday season or they are screwed.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent show Sony, Excellent show.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> They're going to lose money on it for years. Like PS3.



Pretty much what I was thinking, lets see what Sony does in the long run.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

so it's just an upgraded psp 

*yawn*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

dear sony

please take my money


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

With a pricetag like that I may just be able to get both handhelds this gen.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

This conference was severely underwhelming imo.
The best titles the showed were the ones we already knew about.

Meh.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

meh it was Ok show at best.


EA WON today.

You're probably better off spending your $250 on the new Nintendo(console).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That's not wise. Nintendo will just make a Pokemon, a Mario, and a Mario Kart. Everyone will forget PSV even existed.



Good. I'm pro-Nintendo


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely getting one now can't fucking wait 

Tenchu and Vanillaware game day one purchase


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

B-/C some good Stuff and allot of shit as well with some terrible presenters


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I know. I'm not much of an Infamous fan but damn Cole got an upgrade and he looks _goood_.  Makes me want to play it... then maybe dream about it too.



My cousin borrowed my game.
Now that im craving for it, im NEVERRRRRR gonna get it back ! :/


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a bad presentation. 

Around C+ or B- material, I think.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony just hit Nintendo's weak point for massive damage.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> upgraded psp
> 
> *yawn*



You must have fell asleep, that shit is a PS3 in your fucking hand.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Press conference was okay. Nintendo will probably be the winner this year in the end.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

It's sad when the best thing about a conference with no new titles besides Move and Handheld games (where have I heard this before?) is a pricetag.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony, i will smash all of your people. <3
Up & down.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 6, 2011)

Considering I was expecting $500, I'm quite happy with the price of the PSV.  It already makes the 3DS look outdated.  Of course, it'll all come down to the actual games, so we'll see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> With a pricetag like that I may just be able to get both handhelds this gen.



sony impressed me for that damn reason.. nice job..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft is afraid of the portable platform. I need Halo on the go.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> My cousin borrowed my game.
> Now that im craving for it, im NEVERRRRRR gonna get it back ! :/



I rented the first one but didn't get the chance to finish it.. time to rerent it.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony gets a B from me. Although everyone else failed so hard it made it easy for them to be the source of relief.

I expect Nintendo to wow me tomorrow!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Microsoft is afraid of the portable platform. I need Halo on the go.



It's called Windows Phone 7.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Considering I was expecting $500, I'm quite happy with the price of the PSV.  It already makes the 3DS look outdated.  Of course, it'll all come down to the actual games, so we'll see.



And this is why Nintendo has 2011 on lock for the portable front.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

They Didn't show any thing as Big as the Halo Announcement thogh


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Sony.  A Euro doesn't have a 1:1 ratio to the US Dollar.  So why charge the same number for people in Europe.  Rip off merchants.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

When OoT 3D hits the stores 3DS sales will skyrocket, when the new Pokemon game comes out, PSV has lost.

Complete honest truth, Nintendo dominates the handheld market.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm giving them an A-


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Good. I'm pro-Nintendo



Same here. I probably won't even be buying a PSV.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I rented the first one but didn't get the chance to finish it.. time to rerent it.


I should have, i wasnt thinking of that >:|
I used ALL of my money to buy it.
Now im regretting ever giving it to people to borrow.
NEVER let anyone borrow your shit.
Just saying.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> It's called Windows Phone 7.



Will not suffice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

$ony gets B- from me.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This era will be Sony vs Nintendo while Microsoft continues their horrible E3 streak.



Have to agree. Microsoft won't be catching these two giants w/o some major shite *coughhandheldcough* or a new, popular franchise.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Same here. I probably won't even be buying a PSV.



PSV won't last long. It's just the post-conference hype.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Have to agree. Microsoft won't be catching these two giants w/o some major shite *coughhandheldcough* or a new, popular franchise.



Yet they've kept up with them without handheld, and without EXCLUSIVES, all this time.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This era will be Sony vs Nintendo while Microsoft continues their horrible E3 streak.


This. Microsoft eats Sony and Nintendo's poop after this is all over lol.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Well overall that's a solid B+.

Solid showing, but there was a lot of content that we were promised that just never appeared. (Dark Souls, The Last Guardian, a few more Vita games)

Sony's thrown down the gauntlet for Nintendo though. Now at least they have something to compete with.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

249 euros 

I don't think Sony knows how conversions work.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually pretty good, if i say so myself.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> I should have, i wasnt thinking of that >:|
> I used ALL of my money to buy it.
> Now im regretting ever giving it to people to borrow.
> NEVER let anyone borrow your shit.
> Just saying.



You better go find it.  Part 2 is out tomorrow but Imma wait a bit. Gotta play the first one first.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Two hundred and fucking 50 dollars?

Sorry I don't give a darn about company loyality, I have a penis.
Imma buy a 3DS and a PSV.

Just like I have my Wii and....ps2 (lol) sitting at home. Buy a Ps3 when it goes through another pricedrop.

Srsly 300 dollars...plus tax? Hell no bitch. Ps3 price drop plz.

I've only played like 3 games on the PsP I don't think it was bad at all.
If I wasn't a cheap bastard I would've bought a PsP.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> PSV won't last long. It's just the post-conference hype.



It'll last just like the PSP lasted. However for me, you can't beat Nintendo handheld.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yet they've kept up with them without handheld, and without EXCLUSIVES, all this time.


Pretty much this. This shows how smart M$ are.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It'll last just like the PSP lasted.



You mean in Nintendo's shadow?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate handhelds and motion controls. This E3 blows.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Cookies said:


> This. Microsoft eats Sony and Nintendo's poop after this is all over lol.



mfw people will still play XBL and hand Microsoft there money


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm giving them an A-



i'd say more like B-


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yet they've kept up with them without handheld, and without EXCLUSIVES, all this time.



A new pokemon, mario and metroid titles for the 3DS will change that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

At least nobody has an excuse to say handhelds are expensive. The market listened to the moaning of consumers.

Now the battle for Sony is to offer lots of non-ports to the device and get third party support, and for Nintendo to actually market their system.

At least the portable front looks lovely for those in the US. The PSP was quite a disaster outside of Japan, even if there are good games out there.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I think one of the things that surprised me was that Sony didn't have a Square title(FF or KH) to whore on their new handheld. Not even a shot in their montage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony Conference:-

+NGP's Price
+Good NGP Launch Titles
+HD Remastered series GOW-O and Team ICO games
+Sly Fuckin Cooper
+Uncharted Demos 
+Cole for SFxT
+PSN Apology
*Neutral on Resistance
-still too many shooters
-the name "PSVita"
-NBA2k12
-No Kevin Butler
*Grade*: A-


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

They are showing Rage demo.


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo's gonna have to bring it because right now Sony's tearing shit up.....


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yet they've kept up with them without handheld, and without EXCLUSIVES, all this time.





Cookies said:


> This. Microsoft eats Sony and Nintendo's poop after this is all over lol.



TBH, I don't see Microsoft lasting much longer in the console industry. Needing to reboot Halo without Bungie is proof of them beginning to get desperate.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You better go find it.  Part 2 is out tomorrow but Imma wait a bit. Gotta play the first one first.



Do want. DO want. DO WANT !

Im trying to buy too much stuff. My aunty's gonna make me do chores for the rest of my life.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> A new pokemon, mario and metroid titles for the 3DS will change that.



Never have before.

Especially if another Metroid title is like Other M.

OH GOD, OTHER M...


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

halo 4, Ghost Recon and a select other few. What a day it was


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

C.

No Dark Souls no Last Guardian no XIII-2 or Versus XIII no Type-o

And the Vita's price is going to rape Australia in the ass, I can tell already.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony gets a B from me


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, if Gabe's going to make a surprise appearance, it's going to have to be at the Nintendo conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Reggie wants to know if you're charged up for Nintendo's press event*



REGGIE!!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You mean in Nintendo's shadow?



Yup               .


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie wants to know if you're charged up for Nintendo's press event*
> 
> 
> 
> REGGIE!!



The King is coming. My body will never be ready.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> TBH, I don't see Microsoft lasting much longer in the console industry. Needing to reboot Halo without Bungie is proof of them beginning to get desperate.



Do you mean the HD "remaster" or Halo 4?


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> Sony Conference:-
> 
> +NGP's Price
> +Good NGP Launch Titles
> ...



Looking mighty sexy right there


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rate the Sony conferense C, really the only really great thing was the price, everything else pretty meh. Still better than Microsofts, but worse than EA's

Now time to get some sleep, 5am here.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> TBH, I don't see Microsoft lasting much longer in the console industry. Needing to reboot Halo without Bungie is proof of them beginning to get desperate.



lol what a joke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

?????? said:


> Nintendo's gonna have to bring it because right now Sony's tearing shit up.....


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Do want. DO want. DO WANT !
> 
> Im trying to buy too much stuff. My aunty's gonna make me do chores for the rest of my life.



Doing them chores for a great cause. Gotta get that fap material.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what Call of Duty will do for PSVITA sales


----------



## Frieza (Jun 6, 2011)

nintendo better deliver tomorrow


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty good by Sony. Missing some titles I wanted to see, but still decent. Lets see how Nintendo does tomorrow.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> They Didn't show any thing as Big as the Halo Announcement thogh



Halo's a big announcement??? I knew they were gonna do announce something related to halo just like I expected something related to god of war.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie wants to know if you're charged up for Nintendo's press event*
> 
> 
> 
> REGGIE!!





Your body will never be ready for this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

>Everyone conveniently forgets the Move push while scoring


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Doing them chores for a great cause. Gotta get that fap material.



Well im getting ready. Cause im getting it even if it costs me my social life.
I'll be fappin happily c;



Corran said:


> I wonder what Call of Duty will do for PSVITA sales



A damn good job im sure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

PSP sold a lot more than people would think. A major reason why they didn't do well was lack of 3rd party development due to guys having problems making games on their system. The argument that the PSV can't sell alot is pretty flimsy. 



FireHawk64 said:


> I stand my ground and continue to support home consoles, seriously i've never found enough time to play video games on the move, that shit is for kids only.



I agree lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

How long until nintendo conference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> I wonder what Call of Duty will do for PSVITA sales



This


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Never have before.
> 
> Especially if another Metroid title is like Other M.
> 
> OH GOD, OTHER M...



Don't say that name. The pain hurts too much to remember...



Well, if they bring out either a side-scroller for Metroid or even a sequel to Hunters then it will be okay.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh god Regginator.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Do you mean the HD "remaster" or Halo 4?


Both.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm more than happy with my DSI not trading it in just to play a N64 port so they better show some cool stuff tomorrow


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2011)

Wasn't THAT much better than MS conference. It would have been if they at least showed off some of The Last Guardian, but no.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't say I even enjoyed Sony's conference minus Sly. NGP isn't for me sadly.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm giving Sony a B for their conference. 

Now to wait for Nintendo tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

is your body ready?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone post the E3 gradesheet template?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Everyone conveniently forgets the Move push while scoring



Yeah , the Move shit dominated to much of that show, i dont know how any one can give it any thing higher then a B

Sony is not "tearing shit up"


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat Nintendo.....................


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Wasn't THAT much better than MS conference. It would have been if they at least showed off some of The Last Guardian, but no.



Are you serious ninja?


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Why is Nintendo always last at E3?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's conference gets a C+ from me.
(Added a + for hillariously sweaty and heavily breathing fat guys)


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

I am ready to have my mind blown Reggie.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> How long until nintendo conference?


In 1 hour.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Can someone post the E3 gradesheet template?



This             .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Can Sony afford to sell the Vita so cheaply? They've already lost a ton of money and well if NGP fails then they're in deep shit.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah , the Move shit dominated to much of that show, i dont know how any one can give it any thing higher then a B
> 
> Sony is not "tearing shit up"



I don't even remember all the titles. Wasn't it just NBA 2K12 and some wizardry game? They did talk about the Move, but I don't recall them showcasing it a whole lot.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

HAHAAHAAHA!! WAT.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Lightsaber duels with Kinect.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't even remember all the titles. Wasn't it just NBA 2K12 and some wizardry game? They did talk about the Move, but I don't recall them showcasing it a whole lot.



I think they only showed 2 games on it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated my report card .


nothing impressed me today except for Battlefield3 and Me3 and Ryse, and a few other games, though that Tv from sony is very nice.

Sonyfags are lucky i didn't put a D+ for showing 2 uncharted games.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol Geoff is a fucking console whore, i bet he is going to play Skyrim on x360 if it is released on there instead of PC.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy Shit. Nintendo conference in 1 hour? That soon? I thought it was 9:00AM tomorrow.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

He trollin.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Krory. I just saw TR's teaser. Lara moaned and screamed a lot. 

Bet you took her seriously, huh?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't even remember all the titles. Wasn't it just NBA 2K12 and some wizardry game? They did talk about the Move, but I don't recall them showcasing it a whole lot.



they did they talked  allot about move and the games it will support and showed a few others

They did allot of telling but not a whole lot of showing


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can Sony afford to sell the Vita so cheaply? They've already lost a ton of money and well if NGP fails then they're in deep shit.



It's common practice among all console companies to sell for a loss. The idea is that the revenue from the games is what is profitable.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't even remember all the titles. Wasn't it just NBA 2K12 and some wizardry game? They did talk about the Move, but I don't recall them showcasing it a whole lot.



There was a lot of the shit "on the move".


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah Nintendo isn't until like 14 hours from now


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't even remember all the titles. Wasn't it just NBA 2K12 and some wizardry game? They did talk about the Move, but I don't recall them showcasing it a whole lot.



And they focused on Move Support for InFamous, Bioshock Infinite, and Resistance 3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Your fanboy pants are showing


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still a little sad no Gaben.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Why is Nintendo always last at E3?



Best for last son. Age old tradition.

Anyways about the handheld gaming.

You guys are moot, my Ds broke what 8 months ago and Im pissed because I see men clearly in there fucking 30's playing there DS's during the daily commute and im Jelly as fuck because I could be playing some shit on the subway instead of just sitting there when I already read the newspaper and want something to do on my return trip.

Way I see it Handheld gaming is meant to be whipped out whenever you have a 30 or so minute wait or something. At a doctors office? Pull out the PSV while you wait to be called.

Or you could play Bejeweled on your phone but I rather not.

Moving on.


Bring it Reggie, bring it cammy dunaway cus my body is ready and my wrists are hurting.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyway conference was okay. Too much Move and 3D near the beginning, but not bad overall.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Hey Krory. I just saw TR's teaser. Lara moaned and screamed a lot.
> 
> Bet you took her seriously, huh?



Because she didn't look like a dumb cunt, pretty much. 

>Real people never make noise, they just let dramatic theme music speak for them


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's the template for those asking:


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm hardly a Sony fanboy 

But I will be getting a Vita.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It's common practice among all console companies to sell for a loss. The idea is that the revenue from the games is what is profitable.



Nintendo don't do that, though. They always profit off their consoles and handhelds. Which is why it's problematic.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

So guys, where was the hack?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo don't do that, though. They always profit off their consoles and handhelds. Which is why it's problematic.



Nintendo is actually the remnants of the planet Krypton born in a manger. You can't expect the others to be able to do what they do.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

F
F
F
F
F

overall grade- F


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can Sony afford to sell the Vita so cheaply? They've already lost a ton of money and well if NGP fails then they're in deep shit.



250 $ for wifi only and the other one 300 $ is cheap ?
are you freacking kidding me ?

that's the price of a 360 or a ps3, portable console are really expansive (i have a psp and i tough it was amazing.... until i realise the game library.... and gran turismo that was announced for 2004 and then finally come out.... with no single player at all.... a real joke....)

for the same price, you can buy a home console with better gameplay and far better game library, portable console are expansive and not worht it in my opinion. (at least not until the price go down)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm sorry, i think i missed the vita's release date.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> Here's the template for those asking:



Thank you sir.

+rep


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo conference is 2am for me.

Slightly mad.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo don't do that, though. They always profit off their consoles and handhelds. Which is why it's problematic.



I dunno where the fuck he coming up with common practice.
Was PS2 sold at a loss?
Ps1?
I don't recall that.
Gamecube was more powerful than the Ps2 (but had those god damn shit discs) wasn't sold at a loss.


He must mean it's common practice for this stupid fucking gen of games to be sold at a loss.


Lemme say something about being at a loss.
You want to do something at a loss?
Localize some fucking 3rd party games sony/nintendo/Microsoft.
Mother fuckers letting the Japanese keep their good shit and only give us americans the junk shit they dont want.

Nintendo better spew out at E3 "Yo hey by the way, you love our new console? You love our new 3DS lineup? Yeah you love that shit right? Guess what else.... we localizing japanese shit sons. Game just got real."


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously though, you guys bitched at Ms showing off 2 halo games. 

Sony does the same shit with Uncharted, IT DOESN'T EVEN GET MENTIONED UNTIL NOW.


you guys are full of shit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

You know, this also pretty much confirms GTA V will be shown during the Nintendo conference.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

too bad you're not a youngster like the rest of everyone in here whos been posting all day


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm sorry, i think i missed the vita's release date.



Holiday this year he said.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Pffffffhahahahaaha.... BRILLIANT.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> You know, this also pretty much confirms GTA V will be shown during the Nintendo conference.




This doesn't confirm anything, Rockstar doesn't go to E3.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Seriously though, you guys bitched at Ms showing off 2 halo games.
> 
> Sony does the same shit with Uncharted, IT DOESN'T EVEN GET MENTIONED UNTIL NOW.
> 
> ...



Because one wasn't a remake, and the other showed gameplay


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol epicness.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm making a prediction for Nintendo conference.



> >Horrible conferences all around with bunch of 3D, Move, Kinect shit.
> >Nintendo up tomorrow
> >"That's right new console, and guess what games we got for you?"
> >New Mario, Zelda, Metroid, and Smash Bros. Plus some casual shit
> >OMG NINTENDO WINS E3 FUCKING FLAWLESS VICTORY A+++++++ SAVING GAMING



My body is ready.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that laughed at Dr. Greg's Dragon Age joke?


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing new, but rehashed games from the 80's. smh


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

stay classy Gaf


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I dunno where the fuck he coming up with common practice.
> Was PS2 sold at a loss?
> Ps1?
> I don't recall that.
> ...



As far as I know the Gamecube was the only console of that generation to sell at a profit (for most of that generation's like anyways).


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Because she didn't look like a dumb cunt, pretty much.
> 
> >Real people never make noise, they just let dramatic theme music speak for them


You're such a hypocrite. 

Oh well. The game looks damn fine. I have no objections.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty average across the board


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I at least thought it was funny.


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I dunno where the fuck he coming up with common practice.
> Was PS2 sold at a loss?
> Ps1?
> I don't recall that.
> ...


Hell yeah well said
 win


FireHawk64 said:


> Seriously though, you guys bitched at Ms showing off 2 halo games.
> 
> Sony does the same shit with Uncharted, IT DOESN'T EVEN GET MENTIONED UNTIL NOW.
> 
> ...



I seriously was not expecting Halo 4 I take this wont be developed by bungie?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

?????? said:


> Hell yeah well said
> 
> win
> 
> ...



Halo 4 will be made by 343 studios, before Bungie left to become an independent developer some of the Bungie guys had the options to stay working at Microsoft, It's mostly made up of old Bungie vets and newcomers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> stay classy Gaf



Someone prepare the WTF bomb meme for after the Nintendo conferance.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Needs more HYPE


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to see everyone's loving that Move support.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys. Nintendo conference @ 11AM EST. 

Get some sleep and prepare for bodies for goodness sake or you will not be prepared!


*Spoiler*: __ 





I bet you wasn't ready for this either were you?


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't for the fucking life of me get on neogaf though this was expected


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

derp                          .


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

What is this Koonami transferring thing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol and Reggie continue to roll.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Guys. Guys. Something just hit me.
> 
> Playstation Vita.
> 
> ...




*facepalm*

you should probably go to sleep, the vydia games are affected your head.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Glad to see everyone's loving that Move support.



And every one acting like halo4 isn't a big deal and wont sell like Crack in the Projects


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, the memories.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> you should probably go to sleep, the vydia games are affected your head.



I just realized I was wrong, that's why I edited my comment.

Sorry. SORRY EVERYBODY.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Someone prepare the WTF bomb meme for after the Nintendo conferance.



Gotta see this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought Nintendo was tomorrow


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I just realized I was wrong, that's why I edited my comment.
> 
> Sorry. SORRY EVERYBODY.



hahah even I'm having trouble being coherent right now.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

from almost 100 members to 31.

Today was a successful spamful day i'd say


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

We all are bro. We all are.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Ice Tea is pretty funny lol. "Bitch, get the hell outta here".


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> from almost 100 members to 31.
> 
> Today was a successful spamful day i'd say


I love watching threads like these just explode with people during big events. 

It's what these threads are made for.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo is tomorrow, i'm debating pulling a sick day as it's on 5pm here 



I fucking lol'd


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

It quite obvious your body isn't ready, Scorp.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

My body is always ready you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright motherfuckers is Nintendo at 11 or fucking tomorrow?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Alright motherfuckers is Nintendo at 11 or fucking tomorrow?



Tomorrow 11AM EST.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

I though it was 9:00AM


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

13 hours or some shit like that


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I fucking lol'd



Oh god.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm going to be in school


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe Nintendo is 9AM PST. So like noon-ish on the East Coast.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh thank Kojima. That means I'll have a chance.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

No school tomorrow, fuck yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

>skip class
 to watch e3


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny because Geoff is the most devolved person there. 

Also, it's 9AM PST.

That's 12PM EST.

Get your fucking timezones straight, whores.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

OK. I hope I'm awake then.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2011)

YES. MY BODY IS READY THEN.

Have at you Nintendo. I'm ready for remakes and rehashes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never been more glad to have a half-day of school tomorrow. pek


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

>Pokemon 3DS. 
>Vita is dead.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No school tomorrow, fuck yeah



mfw I have been done with uni since mid-May


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Funny because Geoff is the most devolved person there.
> 
> Also, it's 9AM PST.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter. I gotta wake up @ 7:30 anyway


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> mfw I have been done with uni since mid-May



My term ends this week.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Scorp A Derp again.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

CASTLEVANIA 64 ON MY 3DS 

bring it nintendo


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rate but no one cares what I think.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

i think Ryse actually looks like it could be awesom




Damon Baird said:


> I'd rate but no one cares what I think.



I care bro


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2011)

Krory I care though


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'd rate but no one cares what I think.



No one cares.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> mfw I have been done with uni since mid-May



same here  feelsgoodman


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I care bro



Stop lying please.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> >Pokemon 3DS.
> >Vita is dead.



>Call of Duty Vita...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh boy. lol


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> >Call of Duty Vita...


Call of duty pfft nobody gives a fuck.

New IP Vita.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

if i was to be serious i'd rate it D- 

far too much Move and 3D shit and only like one good game reveal which wasn't even a proper reveal as Sly 4 was confirmed in the HD collection. Vita does look cool but needs like the 3DS a nice library of diverse games that aren't rehashes or ports before i think of dropping ?250. 

I need to watch EA's conference i hear there was some gameplay for Tomb Raider.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> if i was to be serious i'd rate it D-
> 
> far too much Move and 3D shit and only like one good game reveal which wasn't even a proper reveal as Sly 4 was confirmed in the HD collection. Vita does look cool but needs like the 3DS a nice library of diverse games that aren't rehashes or ports before i think of dropping ?250.
> 
> I need to watch EA's conference i hear there was some gameplay for Tomb Raider.



Unlikely - EA has nothing to do with Tomb Raider.

Tomb Raider was shown in Microsoft's.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Unlikely - EA has nothing to do with Tomb Raider.
> 
> Tomb Raider was shown in Microsoft's.



I don't know why i said EA, but yeah i need to watch both anyway.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Call of duty pfft nobody gives a fuck.
> 
> New IP Vita.



I only said it in response to pokemon 3DS. Call of Duty tends to sell a lot more I think. The teen gamers given a choice between pokemon on 3ds or a new Call of Duty on Vita will most likely choose Vita I think.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone tell me the highlights of Sony's conference, just got back from work.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Someone tell me the highlights of Sony's conference, just got back from work.



ps vita looks great and is affordable

they showed uncharted and Resistance footage but that was all mostly forgettable


and they plugged a bunch of shit for move and there's a new sly cooper game


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Call of duty pfft nobody gives a fuck.
> 
> New IP Vita.



It would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> I only said it in response to pokemon 3DS. Call of Duty tends to sell a lot more I think. The teen gamers given a choice between pokemon on 3ds or a new Call of Duty on Vita will most likely choose Vita I think.



I don't foresee something like Call of Duty being big on handheld, though. FPS games on a console are already a step-down. Having them on a handheld would bring it down even further. Of course if there's anything we learn during E3 is people are gullible saps.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, uneventful then?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ah, uneventful then?



Pretty much but like i said Vita looks sweet as candy dipped in ice cream


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I don't foresee something like Call of Duty being big on handheld, though. FPS games on a console are already a step-down. Having them on a handheld would bring it down even further. Of course if there's anything we learn during E3 is people are gullible saps.



I'm not talking about the quality of the games. I'm talking about their selling power and Call of Duty sells a lot.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> I only said it in response to pokemon 3DS. Call of Duty tends to sell a lot more I think. The teen gamers given a choice between pokemon on 3ds or a new Call of Duty on Vita will most likely choose Vita I think.



Pokemon is Nintendo's second most popular franchise.
It may be the 1st but I can't remember if Mario brings them in more money than the little devils.

While I don't want to commit to this answer im pretty sure Pokemon sells circles squarles and triangles around Call of Duty.
Pokemon is loved around the world in comparison to CoD being loved by Americans. Not to mention pokemon being targeted at a younger demographic while having gameplay solid enough for older crowds.

Week 	Americas 	Japan 	EMEAA 	Worldwide 	Running Total
1 	1,926,738 	2,609,129 	742,912 	5,278,779 	5,278,779
2 	719,643 	829,270 	408,278 	1,957,191 	7,235,970
3 	341,380 	377,507 	226,032 	944,919 	8,180,889
4 	181,938 	235,099 	178,064 	595,101 	8,775,990
5 	132,972 	167,436 	122,778 	423,186 	9,199,176
6 	115,134 	84,423 	85,408 	284,965 	9,484,141
7 	84,674 	69,507 	89,484 	243,665 	9,727,806
8 	41,925 	55,611 	86,036 	183,572 	9,911,378
9 	53,766 	40,877 	64,914 	159,557 	10,070,935
10 	42,014 	38,268 	54,588 	134,870 	10,205,805
Ten Week Totals: 	3,640,184 	4,507,127 	2,058,494 	10,205,805 	
Lifetime Totals: 	3,710,507 	5,280,256 	2,171,222 	11,161,985 	

If a call of duty competes with those numbers that's cool I suppose.

Though it is vgchartz so shoot me in the foot for my source.

If anything because it is multi-platform CoD sells more overall but on a single platform it isn't more popular than Nintendo.

So 3DS Pokemon is going to sell more that PSV CoD.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm not talking about the quality of the games. I'm talking about their selling power and Call of Duty sells a lot.



Call of Duty sells a lot - on console. The thing is will people really _want_ to play Call of Duty on the run like that? I can see handhelds being good for a lot of games but FPS games - I just can't see it. I'm sure some people will but I can't see the masses subscribe to it when so many of them get these big screens and sound systems and expensive headsets to play Call of Duty and the handheld aspect negates all that.

And of course nobody sounded happy about AT&T partnership. Who knows how strong the actual connection will be.


----------



## Helix (Jun 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> if i was to be serious i'd rate it D-
> 
> far too much Move and 3D shit and only like one good game reveal which wasn't even a proper reveal as Sly 4 was confirmed in the HD collection. Vita does look cool but needs like the 3DS a nice library of diverse games that aren't *rehashes* or *ports* before i think of dropping £250.
> 
> I need to watch EA's conference i hear there was some gameplay for Tomb Raider.



Most of the 3DS library are rehashes or ports. Animal Crossing, Super Street Fighter IV, Ocarina of Time, MGS3, and your other typical games from Nintendo mascots such as Mario and the like. Kid Icarus was the only interesting game they showed for the 3DS last year, and it isn't even out yet. I am not saying Vita will have a better library, but the 3DS has a large amount of rehashes and ports as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't see how COD couldn't be ported on to 3DS aswell. You need system sellers like DQ, Mario, MH and Pokemon.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> Most of the 3DS library are rehashes or ports. Animal Crossing, Super Street Fighter IV, Ocarina of Time, MGS3, and your other typical games from Nintendo mascots such as Mario and the like. Kid Icarus was the only interesting game they showed for the 3DS last year, and it isn't even out yet. I am not saying Vita will have a better library, but the 3DS has a large amount of rehashes and ports as well.



True enough im waiting for Kid Icarus to come out before I buy a 3DS.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see how COD couldn't be ported on to 3DS aswell. You need system sellers like DQ, Mario, MH and Pokemon.



The 3DS only has one analogue stick and it likely wouldn't be able to handle a game the scale of COD.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm gonna wait for a newer ver of 3DS before I buy one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

June 19th 3DS for me. Vita looks cool tho but I am not getting it. Also a lot of 3DS games are going to be revealed tomorrow...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the PSV will do better than the PSP did this time around personally. I don't know if it'll be able to dethrone the 3DS (personally, I think phones will take over by the end of this generation). I found the DS vs PSP to be rather interesting, it kind of reminded me of PS1 vs N64 except the roles were reversed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2011)

Met up with Ono. The pic is so good.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Snip
> So 3DS Pokemon is going to sell more that PSV CoD.


From that same site you used. PS3 Black ops is at 10million and xbox Black ops at 12million. So yes it could sell a lot.


Damon Baird said:


> Call of Duty sells a lot - on console. The thing is will people really _want_ to play Call of Duty on the run like that? I can see handhelds being good for a lot of games but FPS games - I just can't see it. I'm sure some people will but I can't see the masses subscribe to it when so many of them get these big screens and sound systems and expensive headsets to play Call of Duty and the handheld aspect negates all that.
> 
> And of course nobody sounded happy about AT&T partnership. Who knows how strong the actual connection will be.



They could sell a lot on portable too, the thing is that it will sell systems. And I don't think 22 million people have massive sound systems for Black Ops.
I don't think the 3G stuff will be good for gaming, just using it for online features.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a time when PSP and DS were equal in sales and then all of a sudden it was selling 150k per week after Super Mario Bros came out.

You're talking about established portable franchise like Pokemon against CoD which is heavily dependent on online, and really I doubt most of them would play it on portable instead when they have it on their home consoles. It's not as simple as the sales just moving on to the portable console easily. PSP tried it with GTA, didn't work out like it did with consoles.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 6, 2011)

was anything said at all about Tales of Xillia?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 6, 2011)

Dissappointment of the day: No word of Star Wars Battlefront 3


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There was a time when PSP and DS were equal in sales and then all of a sudden it was selling 150k per week after Super Mario Bros came out.
> 
> You're talking about established portable franchise like Pokemon against CoD which is heavily dependent on online, and really I doubt most of them would play it on portable instead when they have it on their home consoles. It's not as simple as the sales just moving on to the portable console easily. PSP tried it with GTA, didn't work out like it did with consoles.



These are COD lemmings I'm talking about here. Slap COD on something and they will buy it. And if its a brand new COD and not a port then why wouldn't they get it?
And Super Mario Bros was a console game once upon a time 
I like how we are assuming Pokemon 3ds will be next year or something, I kind of want that rumoured console pokemon rpg just for something different.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There was a time when PSP and DS were equal in sales and then all of a sudden it was selling 150k per week after Super Mario Bros came out.
> 
> You're talking about established portable franchise like Pokemon against CoD which is heavily dependent on online, and really I doubt most of them would play it on portable instead when they have it on their home consoles. It's not as simple as the sales just moving on to the portable console easily. PSP tried it with GTA, didn't work out like it did with consoles.




The GTA games sold quite a bit. I'm not sure how online connectivity would be like if you're in a car. If the person has 3G it shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I should clarify myself, I'm not saying COD will outsell pokemon. I'm contesting the point that pokemon will kill Vita and COD is one of the ways to keep the Vita from becoming another PSP situation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

> And Super Mario Bros was a console game once upon a time



SM has been as much a portable game as a console game.



> These are COD lemmings I'm talking about here. Slap COD on something and they will buy it. And if its a brand new COD and not a port then why wouldn't they get it?



There was a time when everyone believed GTA shat gold bricks and the PSP ver would equal it to trumping DS. CoD is probably more of a gamble than GTA since it's not a proper single player game.



> I like how we are assuming Pokemon 3ds will be next year or something, I kind of want that rumoured console pokemon rpg just for something different.



Oh no but expect other big franchises. My point is that the whole 3DS is doomed stuff going round lately (esp on blogs) isn't something very likely to happen. What Vita needs to do is get the US and UK to embrace it, PSP did fairly well in Japan but not so much anywhere else.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not talking about 3DS doomed, I'm talking about PSVita doomed just because its going up against Nintendo again.
But you know what, I have a 3DS and so far its fucking disappointing. I was so damn hyped and there is nothing for it. If PSvita has games at launch then it will be a great stepping stone for them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> SM has been as much a portable game as a console game.


Hence why he said once upon a time. By the time Super Mario Land came out, Nintendo had already released Super Mario Bros 3 a year before.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Once titles like Kid Icarus comes then 3DS sales would surely go up...that being said, I would probably get the Vita since I'm a big Uncharted fanboy and the fact that future final fantasy games for the handheld would probably be released on it.

I tried playing street fighter 4 on the 3DS and the beeyotch gave me a headache after 2 matches...I know you can turn it off but if I'm not gonna use the 3D that much anyways then I don't see the point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Once titles like Kid Icarus comes then 3DS sales would surely go up...that being said, I would probably get the Vita since I'm a big Uncharted fanboy and the fact that future final fantasy games for the handheld would probably be released on it.




Kid Icarus looks sick. I think it'll take some time before it sells a lot since it's an unknown franchise. Kid Icarus are the type of games I'd like to see though, not all this port crap.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Did I ever tell you guys the definition of insanity?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay. I'm ready to start some shit over my scores.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow XIII-2 has QTEs. I had no idea when I played it.  But hey, they got HD towns now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

Portables are synonymous with ports sadly.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

PSVAGINA is hype, 3DS was wack.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Microsoft_ 



Pros 
_Tomb Raider gameplay premiere. What impressed me the most. They delivered on a lot of what they were promising so far. I'd like to see more combat, but not bad for a game over a year away. Again, always good to get a third-party game on your side.

Mass Effect 3/Ghost Recon Kinect support. It's a gimmick, yes. It's unnecessary, yes. But it's not really hurting anything. It's and easter egg and I'll admit, the ME3 commands seems pretty fucking cool.

Mass Effect 3 gameplay premiere. It didn't show much, but it showed off the Kinect function.

Ghost Recon Gunsmith premiere. The only thing that impressed me about the title.

Gears of War 3 campaign gameplay premiere. Not a lot of talk and dicking around. Cliff and Ice-T cut right to the content. It was short, but it was sweet.

YouTube on XBox 360. Not entirely necessary, but it's always nice to have a new feature._


Cons
_Kinect-centric games - Not that I don't want to see them. They basically just look really, really poor. This includes Fable: The Journey, Cookie Monster shit, Disney Land, Dance Central, etc. I'm sure some people might like it, but I don't.

Halo CE. I don't care for Halo. Everyone's doing the remaster thing. It was only a matter of time._


Neutral
_Modern Warfare 3 gameplay premiere. Although it was rather (read: incredibly) underwhelming, having that on your plate is impressive. As much as I hate it, it's still a huge title.

Halo 4. Too soon to tell, especially with 343 behind the wheel._

Score: B-





*Spoiler*: _EA_ 



Pros
_Mass Effect 3 gameplay. Showing the game as it was more truly intended. Short, but sweet. But at least we weren't being distracted by Kinect support.

Battlefield 3 gameplay. I generally hate military first-person shooters but the amount of detail of this game, even in spite of how boring it was, was captivating.

Overstrike cinematic trailer. It doesn't really show much, and I haven't really played an Insomniac game, but some people swear by them. The trailer at least caught my attention and was very entertaining._


Cons
_EA Sports and FIFA related material. Not my thing. I really don't give a damn.

SIMS on Facebook. Looked absolutely ridiculous.

EA CEO's hypocrisy and backhanded remark obviously pointing towards Microsoft, namely Cliff and Ice-T.
_

Neutral
_The Old Republic cinematic trailer. Seen it all before. Now was the time to show us ANYTHING. Maybe... a release date?_

*Score: B+*





*Spoiler*: _Ubisoft_ 



Pros
_Assassin's Creed: Revelations premiere gameplay. Pretty poor fire effects, first of all, and combat still seems too slow. But they really amped up the graphics all around. But dat flamethrower? Getting more and more ridiculous._


Cons
_Brothers in Arms cinematic trailer. What the FUCK did I just watch? I don't know what you ruined worse, the memory of Borderlands, or Inglorious Basterds.

Mr. Caffeine. Horrible, horrible jokes - some of which were just downright distasteful. Easily the worst presenter I've seen, in anything.

Rocksmith. You're a little late to the game, Ubisoft. Yes, I commend you for wanting to use a "real guitar" (it's been done). But seriously. Just go learn to play a real guitar.

More dance/fitness/garbage. As said. We don't need this. Get rid of it._


Neutral
_FarCry 3 - Looked like a nice game but the writing and the voice-acting was just too lulzy for me to take seriously. Way to go. You bastardized an already-abused Albert Einstein quote. Close-combat stuff looked nice. Gunplay looked generic.

Rabbids and Rayman - Not really my things. It's hard for me to get excited about these. I just really, really don't care._
*
Score: C+*





*Spoiler*: _Sony_ 



Pros
_Uncharted 3. Although the level didn't seem like what I always thought Uncharted was made famous for, it still looks like a vastly impressive game. Drake embodies Nathan Fillion, which is points alone.

PS Vita pricing. Like the guy from Kotaku said, it'd be nice if it were cheaper but you're getting a lot for that. The problem is how many of those bells and whistles will go unused, and imagining how much cheaper it could've been without them but still kept the graphics.

PS Vita tech. What can I say? Very nice.

Bioshock Infinite. The scenery and designs look impressive. The character design is one of the most idiotic things I've seen worth of an eyeroll and the voice-acting wasn't the treasure it was in Bioshock or even Bioshock 2. But we'll see.

Street Fighter vs. Tekken premiere. I'm not a big fighter fan anymore, but even this intrigues me. I probably won't look into it, but it's a novel idea._


Cons
_Ken Levine. Really, we don't need fifteen minutes of you explaining how you sold out because Sony threw heaps of money at you after your assholish comments. You already looked dead inside on the stage.

PS Move game support - Might seem a bit hypocritical of me, but it was more telling, less showing. Infamous 2 impression could have been interesting. Although I admittedly can't know for sure, Move-support on mission building just seems not only unnecessary but I can't imagine how it'd work.

PS Move games - Only two, but they were incredibly uneventful. Yaaaay. Another basketball game. And what's with that very poorly-done Zelda clone?

Presenters. Everyone seemed extremely uninspired, out of breath, and perhaps even hesitant to be there. Except Kaz Hirai. I think he FEEDS on negativity.

Montages. Please... just... stop...

PS Vita tech. The additions look nice, but the practicality can be called into question. Dual touch screens sound nice, but it's a matter of how they can be implented and the comfort - which was not shown as well as it could have been. Framerates and delayed reactions were a bit of a plague. Tilting axis seems neat, but unnecessary. This overall contributes to without these, how much cheaper the thing could have been while still being just as powerful._


*Neutral*
_PS Vita games. An Uncharted game. To be expected. Didn't catch me as much as Uncharted 3 is, but they didn't exactly show a lot. Everything else was kind of underwhelming for me.

Sony's apology/appreciation. It's already been expressed numerous times. It doesn't effect anything.

Sly Cooper 4 reveal. Cool. I guess? Don't really care._

*Score: B+*





*Spoiler*: _Konami_ 



Pros
_Metal Gear Solid Collection. Multiplatform. 2, 3, and Peacewalker. Very nice.

Zone of the Enders Collection. Multiplatform. Very impressive games. This gives some slight hop to Zone of the Enders 3 (and it being multiplatform).

Silent Hill Collection. 2 and 3, amazing fucking games. I'm not sure of confirmation on multiplatform, but I can hope.

Silent Hill: Downpour. It's looking fantastic so far, and nicely making up for what they've come out with previously (looking at you, Origins and Shattered Memories)._


Cons
_Presentation. Strewn-together pre-recordings are NOT a live event. You should not have pushed it as one. The presentation overall was trash, just thankful what was presented was great._


Neutral
_Transfarring. Can't be arsed. I recognize the value, but... really don't care._

*Score: A*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Wow XIII-2 has QTEs. I had no idea when I played it.  But hey, they got HD towns now.



Donkey you played it? I didn't go to the arcade, I headed straight back to the hotel right after the conference, considering how tired as helll I was.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

How was Versus?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> How was Versus?



Idk ask me again when TGS comes along.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

SF x Tekken > the whole E3


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Koonami gets an A for releasing collections? O_o


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Collections of the best games of the generation, done up for achievement whores like myself and providing five games previously only on a Sony console to both Sony and Microsoft. And a wizard did it.

They had almost nothing negative to drag the score down either.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

It was probably shit.  Because it's by Square Enix.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Koonami gets an A for releasing collections? O_o



Releasing AWESOME collections.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> *Spoiler*: _Microsoft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good reviews. More generous in grading than I was. 

I just think Konami is too high considering the best things they revealed were just HD remakes of older games. Not much in terms of new content or games. Downpour might be good, though.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

So the stream will resume in approx. 7 hours and 45 minutes, right?


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

ummm....no


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It was probably shit.  Because it's by Square Enix.



Shut up, us fanboys don't like that kinda talk.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Pretty good reviews. More generous in grading than I was.
> 
> I just think Konami is too high considering the best things they revealed were just HD remakes of older games. Not much in terms of new content or games. Downpour might be good, though.



Downpour looked great, in my opinion, and is reviving the series for me.

As I said, they are HD remakes but as a 360 fan, being able to play SH2, SH3, MGS3, MGS: Peacewalker, and both Zone of the Enders games (with ACHIEVEMENTS) is substantial.

Furthermore as I pointed out, the most important thing is that unlike everyone else, Konami had very little that actually dragged the entire thing down. Having some really impressive things gets balanced out sometimes for having downright AWFUL things like the other things had.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> As I said, they are HD remakes but as a 360 fan, being able to play SH2, SH3, MGS3, MGS: Peacewalker, and both Zone of the Enders games (with ACHIEVEMENTS) is substantial.



WAIT a FUCKING minute. The collections is coming to the 360, with mother fucking achievements? I kinda just skimmed over that part 'cause I thought it'd be PS3 exclusive.

My wallet just got 65$ emptier. In a good way.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> WAIT a FUCKING minute. The collections is coming to the 360, with mother fucking achievements? I kinda just skimmed over that part 'cause I thought it'd be PS3 exclusive.
> 
> My wallet just got 65$ emptier. In a good way.



The SH one was not confirmed for multiplatform. It's a safe assumption on my part, especially considering Silent Hill series is now multiplatform.

But they even had a small display about a sad 360 player going "These collections are great, but I only have a 360. "

Then a wizard appears and makes the Metal Gear Solid and Zone of the Enders collections available for the 360.

No joke. A wizard did it.

And they will all have Achievement/Trophy support (I actually did not know, apparently it's REQUIRED for games to have Achievements/Trophies now to be release on the consoles).


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what SH is, but I'm a metal gear head so that's HUGE fucking news for me. MGS, HD, 360, Achievements. E3 is win this year just for that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't know what SH is, but I'm a metal gear head so that's HUGE fucking news for me. MGS, HD, 360, Achievements. E3 is win this year just for that.



SH - Silent Hill


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't know what SH is, but I'm a metal gear head so that's HUGE fucking news for me. MGS, HD, 360, Achievements. E3 is win this year just for that.



Silent Hill. And it comes with Silent Hill 2 and 3 (the collection), the best two games in the series and two of the best games on the PS2 ever.

MGS collection comes with Metal Gear Solid 2, 3, and Peace Walker (the PSP title).


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Downpour looked great, in my opinion, and is reviving the series for me.
> 
> As I said, they are HD remakes but as a 360 fan, being able to play SH2, SH3, MGS3, MGS: Peacewalker, and both Zone of the Enders games (with ACHIEVEMENTS) is substantial.
> 
> Furthermore as I pointed out, the most important thing is that unlike everyone else, Konami had very little that actually dragged the entire thing down. Having some really impressive things gets balanced out sometimes for having downright AWFUL things like the other things had.



Yeah, Konami didn't have anything that made me want to say, "What the heck am I watching?" Just Pro Evolution Soccer, but it wasn't a big deal.

Can't wait to see Pyramid Head in HD (not the stupid Homecoming version).


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah, I do remember skipping that.

Damn, I was hoping they'd include the original. Oh well, MGS3 was the first I played, that'll be awesome to get achievements in it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Master Kojima


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

As a Guy whose never played metal gear that is fucking awesome

I can rectify those poor life choices in style


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait to play SH and ZOE again, MGS i'm pretty much done with.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> As a Guy whose never played metal gear that is fucking awesome
> 
> I can rectify those poor life choices in style



Buy it the day it comes out. Buy the original. Play all of them. Buy MGS4. Play it.

Fact: MGS4 has been known to cause the first cases of male multi-orgasms.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Donkey you played it? I didn't go to the arcade, I headed straight back to the hotel right after the conference, considering how tired as helll I was.



Yeah it's pretty much XIII with Sora and HD towns. 

And LOL at Versus being here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Buy it the day it comes out. Buy the original. Play all of them. Buy MGS4. Play it.
> 
> Fact: MGS4 has been known to cause the first cases of male multi-orgasms.



cant i have a 360 

But ill defiantly do  the first suggestion


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> cant i have a 360
> 
> But ill defiantly do  the first suggestion



If you have a friend or relative that has PS3, then play MGS4 on theirs. It's honestly not skippable if you enjoy any of the others. But in order to enjoy it to its fullest you have to play the first, so at least emulator that shit. D:< PLEASE!

Lol. Shit, I didn't even beat the first one. I was borrowing it and had to give it back, but it still really helped the 4th one be more amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> If you have a friend or relative that has PS3, then play MGS4 on theirs. It's honestly not skippable if you enjoy any of the others. But in order to enjoy it to its fullest you have to play the first, so at least emulator that shit. D:< PLEASE!
> 
> Lol. Shit, I didn't even beat the first one. I was borrowing it and had to give it back, but it still really helped the 4th one be more amazing.



ill see what i can do


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

I want tales of Xillia!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

So, what was everyone's game of show so far?

I'll give you a top 3.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 7, 2011)

So no super version of MVC3.. Fuck. Now I'm going to have to get it soon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Though I missed it, I want to see some of Tomb Raider. After that I was impressed by Insomnia's new game Overclocked I think it was, and finally the HD collections; definitely getting them when they hit, though if Tales of Xillia hits US shores, fuck any other game I got.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> So, what was everyone's game of show so far?



Skyrim
Mass Effect 3
Tomb Raider


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Vita's tight son.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want tales of Xillia!



This^

Plz b released in the US (and while they're at it; europe, too plz)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> I only said it in response to pokemon 3DS. Call of Duty tends to sell a lot more I think. The teen gamers given a choice between pokemon on 3ds or a new Call of Duty on Vita will most likely choose Vita I think.



I don't see how a Vita Call of Duty is somehow something to be hyped about, considering portable Call of Duty has been happening for a while now...and it's done nothing too extravagant.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Skyrim
> Mass Effect 3
> Tomb Raider



Good choices.

Gotta go with Tomb Raider, Mass Effect 3 and Gears of War 3 myself.

Skyrim looks very tight so far, though. But I've been banking on Gears of War 3 for too long and it's nice to see it pay off as a fan. And dat Cole. "To put this scientifically, you gotta blow its brains out its ass!"


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn.  


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (10 members and 4 guests)
TeenRyu, Scizor, Goofy Titan, Brandon Heat, Zen-aku, Lee Min Jung, Gutsu


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

> So, what was everyone's game of show so far?



Me3
Tomb Raider
Gears of War 3
Ryse
Uncharted on Vita

One of those probably ME3


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

^A carmine thats badass?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^A carmine thats badass?



Implying they weren't bad ass to begin with?


----------



## Colderz (Jun 7, 2011)

I was looking foward to the games coming out. 

Though I didn't see a A super edition of Marvel vs Capcom 3 so


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So, what was everyone's game of show so far?



*Skyrim
Tomb Raider
Twisted Metal*
*
Dust 514* is actually a pretty interesting concept, since it is connected with the EVE MMO and the events affect both games. I am reluctant to play a FPS on a console though.

*Ruin* on the PSVita looked pretty solid to me. A Diablo/Torchlight clone on-the-go? Awesome. Am I going to buy a handheld anytime soon? Probably not. 

*Street Fighter X Tekken* is definitely one of my top games, but seeing it on the PSVita was not what I wanted to see.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Starhawk and SFxT were tight as fuck. And Ruin is basically diablo on the go.  Oh yeah, NG3 was really fun as well. Couldn't do quick charge though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Off-topic
>Kojima tweets new X-Men failed, financially, for no "major actors"
>Kevin Bacon

Fuck you, Kojima.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Off-topic
> >Kojima tweets new X-Men failed, financially, for no "major actors"
> >Kevin Bacon
> 
> Fuck you, Kojima.



I thought the new X-Men was great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Off-topic
> >Kojima tweets new X-Men failed, financially, for no "major actors"
> >Kevin Bacon
> 
> Fuck you, Kojima.



>Kevein Bacon = Major?

Ehhh

>First Class = Fail?

not what Ive been hearing


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys need to read.

It failed *financially*. It was the worst-selling of the X-Men movies and was easily outshined by Thor, of all things.

Great movie, yes. But earned shit in comparison.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Well thor was awesome so i am not surprised

But this confirms what Ive said for a long time, X-men Doesn't Sell with out Wolverine


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Ken Levine really looked just... dead... during the Sony press conference. He honestly look like someone reached inside and tore out his soul and put it in a jar.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2011)

Man, that eShop is slow and error-code ridden...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Implying they weren't bad ass to begin with?





Yeah, there deaths were second to none


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Tomb Raider
AC Revelations
Battlefield 3
Gears of War 3
MGS Collections

I will also get Mass Effect and Modern Warfare as well. I love Mass Effect, but for some reason it doesn't excite me. I enjoy playing it, and it sucks me in, but I don't get hyped from it. It's a weird relationship I have with the game.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

So, what could these titles possibly be for tomorrow?



> Super Secret Sony Game | 4:00pm
> Super Secret Game #1 | 5:20pm
> Super Secret Remake | 5:40pm
> Super Secret Game #2 | 6:00pm


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing's a secret anymore.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> Super Secret Sony Game



Legend of Dragoon 2.  .....


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> So, what could these titles possibly be for tomorrow?



Versus XIII
FF XV
FFVI or VII Remake
Versus XIII again.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCB5XDkL1Z0[/YOUTUBE]

 

Gears 3 looking so blissful right now


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2.  .....


I'd honestly start crying tears of joy. Though I know it won't happen and you saying it just reminds me of that fact. Why, why'd you have to mention it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2.



Oh god no


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'd honestly start crying tears of joy. Though I know it won't happen and you saying it just reminds me of that fact. Why, why'd you have to mention it?



Because I still have hope despite it being absolutely stupid to have any hope at this point.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Better that than Versus XIII.  The latter is pretty guaranteed to be bad.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Better that than Versus XIII.  The latter is pretty guaranteed to be bad.



 Why you gotta take shots at my heart bro.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Id rather get a Bouncer sequel then get another Dragoon game


----------



## Hana (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2.  .....



I went from this  to this  after I realized you were just wishful thinking.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Id rather get a Bouncer sequel then get another Dragoon game



SION! DOMINIQUE!

Honestly, as poor as it was, it was fun as fuck at the time. I could roll with it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

> So whats everyones game of show so far?



Skyrim

Second best would be a tie between Tomb Raider and ME3. Though all I've seen on GoW3 is what they showed during Microsoft's press conference, I've heard stuff released after that is really good from someone whose opinion I rate highly.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope we get some news on the new dragon quest game, too, if that's even possible..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Because I still have hope despite it being absolutely stupid to have any hope at this point.


I pity you...

If it ever does happen I want a prequel, not a sequel...can't get into this train of thought.

........


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know about a new Shinobi game?

There's a Shinobi game listed on IGN's demos for Wednesday.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

So anyone figure out why the fuck half the ppl from Sony were out of breath. ESP that black guy, holy shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So anyone figure out why the fuck half the ppl from Sony were out of breath. ESP that black guy, holy shit.



They had to run to the building from the airport, someone stole the bus that Sony provided for them.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

I could barely understand what that black guy was saying cuz he was breathing so hard into his mic. Something bout a Diablo looking game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Now I feel bad for keeping on delaying my first replay of LoD in around 10 years...

So what would be the best site for me to watch the Sony press conference since I missed it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Because they were wishing they worked for Nintendo.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Now I feel bad for keeping on delaying my first replay of LoD in around 10 years...
> 
> So what would be the best site for me to watch the Sony press conference since I missed it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Eww,    G4.

Anyways. I think I shall hit the hay so I can an early jump and ready for Nintendo tomorrow.

9 and a half hours to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone hates Nintendo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Was thinking of going with G4. Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony doesn't offer an exercise program for their monkeys, just keeps them chained up and supplied with potato chips


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sony doesn't offer an exercise program for their monkeys, just keeps them chained up and supplied with potato chips



Banana Chips, get it right damnit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Better that than Versus XIII.  The latter is pretty guaranteed to be bad.



Anything is better than Versus XIII


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course, anything is better than a game that doesnt exist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

What is this "versus" people keep talking about


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

I have faith in VXIII 

I'm a dreamer


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have faith in VXIII
> 
> I'm a dreamer



We're in the minority, we gotta stick together.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Does anyone know about a new Shinobi game?
> 
> There's a Shinobi game listed on IGN's demos for Wednesday.



It's a horrible looking 3DS game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

3a.m. here. Need to get to sleep. Wake up, laugh at Sony and their montages, then see Nintendo take this thing by a mile.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

So how was sony's thing?

And how many hours till nintendo?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> So how was sony's thing?



Uneventful other then there new handheld

Saw some  Uncharted and Resistance footage that wasn't really memorable

and there's a new Sly cooper game


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah Sony wasn't bad per se, besides Move for Bioshock.

They were just so...boring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

ud think Their peak at uncharted [Sony's flagship]would of been more impresive


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not bringing anything new to the table, that's the main issue.

It looks great, but great like a basic great game, not a knock your socks off game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Was there any news about Final fantasy versus?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely none.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2011)

ETA on Nintendo's conference? They fucking owned it last year, a new Donkey Kong would be gooood


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

About 5 hours till Nintendo.

I dunno if Nintendo killed it last year, not for me anyway. But everyone will say they will win because of new hardware and the usual Nintendo games.
I'm most excited to see the hardware and its features. If its region locked then we will be having a problem.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Absolutely none.



Aww 

That's too bad =/


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything on mw3 multiplayer...............


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

So the NGP/Vita will only be 250? GG 3DS.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't sleep, woke up a bunch of times during the night, Nintendo Hype reaching maximum levels!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So the NGP/Vita will only be 250? GG 3DS.



Yep.

250 in the US

250 in the EU

25000 in Japan

Sony makes it cheap in the US to get the attention.

Then rapes every other country.

I mad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

250 for a fucking hand held console!? I do not care if it can do all that, fuck that shit.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Does anyone know about a new Shinobi game?
> 
> There's a Shinobi game listed on IGN's demos for Wednesday.



its a 3DS game

looks like it started off as a DS game then got bumped up to the 3DS


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

> 250 in the US
> 
> 250 in the EU
> 
> ...



Wow. I guess i'm just gonna buy it via shipping from Japan then . So no other news on Vita? Looking forward to the Vita. Too used to calling it the NGP


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh boy, My body is ready.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

how was sony's conference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

3 and half hours till nintendo.. hype is getting to me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So the NGP/Vita will only be 250? GG 3DS.


 no GG for us. This means a better competition and better games in that department for gamers but now is about the games and Vita doesn't have anything IP killer yet. Holiday 3DS is going to destroy anything on sight.. 



Sotei said:


> Can't sleep, woke up a bunch of times during the night, Nintendo Hype reaching maximum levels!!!!


 lol man that Hype train is so crazy right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 250 for a fucking hand held console!? I do not care if it can do all that, fuck that shit.



then say fuck you to any future handheld console because as the technology for them advance the price will only get higher .

but i do find it funny how their costing as much as a home console now

remember when a system was only 100 bucks?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

thing is about vita.. same games are on other consoles.. we need shit like pokemon or golden sun.. you know the stuff that made the DS awesome..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

FFFFF it'll be around 1am for me when Nintendo's conference starts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

i'm still debating in my head if i should leave early to catch it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Sotei (Jun 7, 2011)

Firefist said:


> how was sony's conference?




It sucked slightly less then the MS conference, which was horrible. They showed absolutely nothing new, everything was already known, the only surprise was the price of the VITA. So yeah, total let down.


Only Nintendo can set things right. The bar is set so low that all they have to do is show off one trailer for the new system and a bunch of games for the 3DS and they win E3.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

*crawls from under rock*
What's this 'vita' thing? =O

Also, not long 'till nintendo's conference 
hype


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought the sony conference was the best of the day even though thats not saying much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> It sucked slightly less then the MS conference, which was horrible. They showed absolutely nothing new, everything was already known, the only surprise was the price of the VITA. So yeah, total let down.
> 
> 
> Only Nintendo can set things right. The bar is set so low that all they have to do is show off one trailer for the new system and a bunch of games for the 3DS and they win E3.


 Sony did ok. VITA price tag is a good thing for gamers but nothing that they showed is appealing to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> t*hen say fuck you to any future handheld console because as the technology for them advance the price will only get higher* .
> 
> but i do find it funny how their costing as much as a home console now
> 
> remember when a system was only 100 bucks?



That only applies to buying it around the first year now. Unless that thing has a hidden ability to wipe my damn ass I will wait till the price drop and when good games come out for it.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *crawls from under rock*
> What's this 'vita' thing? =O
> 
> Also, not long 'till nintendo's conference
> hype



Vita = NGP = PSP2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That only applies to buying it around the first year now. Unless that thing has a hidden ability to wipe my damn ass I will wait till the price drop and when good games come out for it.



oh yeah, that's usually how do it, but every time i'm finally ready to buy a DS a newer version comes out .

can't be current with anything


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

This browser on the 3DS ain't half bad. A bit slow at times, but I can't really blame it - I doubt it was intended for forum surfing.

I'm surprised by the Vita's price. It's the same they charged for the PSP, so it's a good price. I might even get one at launch.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Vita = NGP = PSP2



I see. Thanks for the info


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Got plenty of sleep. My body is ready.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I may miss the first 15 or 20 minutes of Nintendo.

Shit sucks.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo needs to blow the roof off, or this is going to be the worst E3 ever. Vita is just a portable PS3. I'm not spending 300 plus 15 dollars a month for 3G capability, so that only leaves the WiFi version. At 250 its a good price, but its not very portable if you can only play online through WiFi. I have WiFi at home I rather play my PS3 then a Vita at home plain and simple. It's a not very portable handheld gaming system. Also none of the games I saw on the Vita had me say "Oh I got to buy this" I was hyped for Ruin until I saw it, It's just Diablo. Overall I give the Sony press conference a 5. With Microsoft 3 this E3 can be a disaster of epic proportion.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping that Nintendo picks their shit up as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 250 for a fucking hand held console!? I do not care if it can do all that, fuck that shit.



That's also the exact same price as the 3DS. 

I think 250 for a portable PS3 is pretty fair.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Frankly, this E3 is a little boring. The only major thing from this show for me so far – footage from the upcoming *Street Fighter 3rd strike online edition * Sony’s portable also seemed nice. The rest of the games everyone already knows are coming so no shocker there.

Waiting for Nintendo and maybe an awesome new Zelda


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

The last thing I saw was the EA conference. Can someone sum up what's happened in the conferences since then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> oh yeah, that's usually how do it, but every time i'm finally ready to buy a DS a newer version comes out .
> 
> can't be current with anything



 Oh yeah the DS gameboy generation was pretty horrible with that. a new one every year. I just stuck with DS Lite.



Sephiroth said:


> That's also the exact same price as the 3DS.
> 
> I think 250 for a portable PS3 is pretty fair.



3DS made the mistake of coming out with almost no good games.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 is getting suckier by the year.

2010's was okay, 2011 sucks ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> E3 is getting suckier by the year.
> 
> 2010's was okay, 2011 sucks ass.



I think it is because we were told before hand what is to be shown instead of finding out on the day. Was it like this last year?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone else wish they called the Vita the PSP 2 instead?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Does anyone else wish they called the Vita the PSP 2 instead?



DIDN'T YA HEAR? VITA MEANS LIFE!


they're trying to be creative since their is no DS 2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

All things of worth and grades.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone will just call the Vita the PSV.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think it is because we were told before hand what is to be shown instead of finding out on the day. Was it like this last year?



I remember back in 2009 when they actually showed games and not gimmick bullshit.

EDIT: And I think the grades are accurate. MS really sucked major balls.

EDIT: Yeah, I mean..people call the Playstation Portable...the PSP, lol. Not one ever went by the former...ever.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

$249 for the Vita's awesome. I wasn't expecting anything less than $350 tbh.

3 more hours until it's nintendo's turn.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope Nintendo delivers.

P.S: Posting from ma 3DS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Also the Sony conference was totally not five hours. I got ripped.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> E3 is getting suckier by the year.
> 
> 2010's was okay, 2011 sucks ass.



So far I agree


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> $249 for the Vita's awesome. I wasn't expecting anything less than $350 tbh.
> 
> 3 more hours until it's nintendo's turn.



 hype

I hope SSB4 gets announced


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo better announce Pandora's Tower, The Last Story and Xenoblade (Chronicles) on the US. The last two gotten European announcements but we need these gems on the US. D=< 

I mean, I have the Japanese versions but I want to 100% understand the games.

EDIT: And of course, show more of that Skyward Sword shit and tell us when it's finally going to be released..I want that game so bad!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

i want a new console poke game 

and please.. let it be region free


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

I can honestly say I can not stand the name Vita. I can not tell ya why, but believe me if you did what I had to do for a job you would hate it too....


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

My nintendo wishlist:

1. SSB4, above all.
2. Any Pok?news. Preferably good news at that
3. Info about Tales of the Abyss for the 3DS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

YOU GUYS GOT TO TELL ME WHAT I MISSED, WHEN I COME BACK. 

PLEASE.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jun 7, 2011)

Developers killed E3 I remember when it was a event. Models Games Nerds Megatons and the internetz it had soul it had heart it was the place to be for gamers. Now its a shell of its former self. Developers complained about the bad press they where getting on the bloggerphere so the killed it. At least we have TGS.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> YOU GUYS GOT TO TELL ME WHAT I MISSED, WHEN I COME BACK.
> 
> PLEASE.



Will do 

Also, did you count the 'sorry's' in the Sony conference?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> i want a new console poke game
> 
> and please.. let it be region free



They just need to start letting us explore more than one region. BW felt _really_ short after playing the GSC remakes.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> They just need to start letting us explore more than one region. BW felt _really_ short after playing the GSC remakes.



The 'third' game of gen 5 with more than two regions to explore would be awesome.

But a console Pok?mon game could be awesome, too.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 250 for a fucking hand held console!? I do not care if it can do all that, fuck that shit.



I swear you guys complain like this all the freakin' time. How many people complained about the PSP Go's price, even though it was no different to the price of a PSP at launch? The PSV is no different - all three cost $250 at launch so quit bloody whining.

People've paid that price before and they'll pay it again.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think that the price for the PSV is that bad....

People need to stop being cheap.

I mean if they claim that the PSV is near or is almost emualtes as a mini PS3 then 250 for it is not bad...consideirng that the PS3 originally was 600 and then 500 when they removed that PS2 emulator in the newer models.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can honestly say I can not stand the name Vita. I can not tell ya why, but believe me if you did what I had to do for a job you would hate it too....



I don't like it as well. PSP2 would've sufficed.

I'm still pronouncing it as "Vite-uh" though. The way they say it during the conference sounded funny.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Will do
> 
> Also, did you count the 'sorry's' in the Sony conference?



I did. They only said "Sorry" 3 times.

I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I did. They only said "Sorry" 3 times.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed.



Darn, I too am kinda dissapointed.

But you are still a hero for having counted them 

Will rep you after I'm 24h'd for bringing lolz


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can honestly say I can not stand the name Vita. I can not tell ya why, but believe me if you did what I had to do for a job you would hate it too....



I think it's a bit of a pretentious name for a game system, though I don't know if that's what you see in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> I swear you guys complain like this all the freakin' time. How many people complained about the PSP Go's price, even though it was no different to the price of a PSP at launch? The PSV is no different - all three cost $250 at launch so quit bloody whining.
> 
> People've paid that price before and they'll pay it again.





Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I don't think that the price for the PSV is that bad....
> 
> People need to stop being cheap.
> 
> I mean if they claim that the PSV is near or is almost emualtes as a mini PS3 then 250 for it is not bad...consideirng that the PS3 originally was 600 and then 500 when they removed that PS2 emulator in the newer models.



Sorry we all can not just buy these things as soon as they come out like ya can. Sorry for having to spend money on useless crap like bills and gas. Damn me for not being loaded.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

I never said I was wealthy and I will buy it at Day 1, because I am obviously not but complaning about the price is silly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I never said I was wealthy and I will buy it at Day 1, because I am obviously not but *complaning about the price is silly.*



No its not. Its fully justified.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No its not. Its fully justified.



Wasn't the price unexpectedly low(er)? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm on your side; it's alot of money 

But when put into perspective, it's alright, I guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Wasn't the price unexpectedly low(er)?



No reason we can not complain more and make it even more cheaper.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been wearing my Skull Kid set for a week now...but still my body is not ready


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No reason we can not complain more and make it even more cheaper.



Agreed, agreed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've been wearing my Skull Kid set for a week now...but still my body is not ready



Because the skull kid lost.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because the skull kid lost.


Maybe I should have worn a set of the Fierce Diety then

Hes just not as awesome as Skull Kid w/Majora's Mask though...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Body.

Ready.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Maybe I should have worn a set of the Fierce Diety then
> 
> Hes just not as awesome as Skull Kid w/Majora's Mask though...



Thats kind of true. But then he does not measure up to OoT Gannondorf.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I did. They only said "Sorry" 3 times.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed.



Now the number of times they said "groundbreaking" or "Put on your glasses!" on the otherhand...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo Conference.

Not ready yet.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, shame on you nerds for not having your parents' money ready to squander.



Winny said:


> I swear you guys complain like this all the freakin' time. How many people complained about the PSP Go's price, even though it was no different to the price of a PSP at launch? The PSV is no different - all three cost $250 at launch so quit bloody whining.
> 
> People've paid that price before and they'll pay it again.



PSV is a new console, so that's more tolerable. But the PSPGo's price was dumb. It was an incremental update of an existing console. Nothing about it warranted the price point, and ultimately no one bought the thing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Fierce Deity Link took all the fun out of the fight, so I never used him.



Damon Baird said:


> Now the number of times they said "groundbreaking" or "Put on your glasses!" on the otherhand...



I wonder if anyone drank every time he said those words?

They're probably dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fierce Deity Link took all the fun out of the fight, so I never used him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you can not say he did not live up to his name.

Same old Sony being cocky for no reason...there about to go out like sega if they keep this up.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fierce Deity Link took all the fun out of the fight, so I never used him.



Obtaining the fierce deity mask was quite the task; when you had it, you already had beaten the bosses without it and earned the right to curbstomp them with it, imo


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I wonder if anyone drank every time he said those words?
> 
> They're probably dead.



Or dumb enough to believe what they said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am going to make a prediction. Nintendo Knows about Vita price so, they are going all out with a 3DS Bundle with the New MK3D for $249.99 on this holiday.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Obtaining the fierce deity mask was quite the task; when you had it, you already had beaten the bosses without it and earned the right to curbstomp them with it, imo



Yeah, you earn the right, doesn't make the battle any less cheap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to make a prediction. Nintendo Knows about Vita price so, they are going all out with a 3DS Bundle with the New MK3D for $249.99 on this holiday.



That would be cold blooded....and funny.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, you earn the right, doesn't make the battle any less cheap.



But it's post the game's end 

But I guess that doesnt take away the fact your point still stands 
Scorp 1
Scizor 0


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, you earn the right, doesn't make the battle any less cheap.



And if you drank Chateau Roman Milk it was an even bigger rape.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> And if you drank Chateau Roman Milk it was an even bigger rape.



Good times, good times, lol.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, you earn the right, doesn't make the battle any less cheap.



Wish the Fierce Deity mask was Adult Link's final smash. Just give the dude a 5x damage modifier + invincibility on top of that. Link then would be unstoppable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wish the Fierce Deity mask was Adult Link's final smash. Just give the dude a 5x damage modifier + invincibility on top of that. Link then would be unstoppable.



Falcon Punch would still rape at the very least ring out him.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wish the Fierce Deity mask was Adult Link's final smash. Just give the dude a 5x damage modifier + invincibility on top of that. Link then would be unstoppable.



In casual play 



Nah I'm kidding; that would indeed be awesome

Good idea for in smash 4  (plz be announced)

4 different final smashes a character (one for down+b/up+b/neutral b and forward+b) Nintendo DOO EEEET


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That would be cold blooded....and funny.


 yes but It would move 3DS units like crazy, Mario Kart power on handheld is just too much. It is a logic move to kill Vita launch. I would not be shocked if Nintendo plan is that one or something similar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes but It would move 3DS units like crazy Mario Kart power on handheld is just too much. It is a logic move to kill Vita launch. I would not be shocked if Nintendo plan is that one or something similar.



They like to keep the competition down. They made a mistake and Sony/MS capitalized on it. Not with handheld game consoles though. They go for the throat....thats why MS has not really stepped into that ring.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

They'll announce their console which has a controller with a built-in handheld system.

It'll be as powerful as the PS3.

And it'll be $149.99.

And it will simply be called "Nintendo."


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Waiting in anticipation to see this next gen console Nintendo has to offer. :33


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats kind of true. But then he does not measure up to OoT Gannondorf.


That may be true but Majora's Mask is my favorite Zelda and Majora's Mask is unrecurring, unlike Ganondorf.



Scorp A Derp said:


> Fierce Deity Link took all the fun out of the fight, so I never used him.


It was still somewhat fun playing as such a boss. You should at least do it once for the experience.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They'll announce their console which has a controller with a built-in handheld system.
> 
> It'll be as powerful as the PS3.
> 
> ...



The ultimate business troll


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo Reggilution.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate watching E3 On G4. Morgan Webb is horrible. the whole crew is bad. Man... >.<


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That may be true but Majora's Mask is my favorite Zelda and Majora's Mask is unrecurring, unlike Ganondorf.



 what can you say....he never gives up.



Shirker said:


> The ultimate business troll


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They'll announce their console which has a controller with a built-in handheld system.
> 
> It'll be as powerful as the PS3.
> 
> ...



SOLD       !


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo conference start yet or anyone got a LINK to where it'll be on? LINK?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Nintendo conference start yet or anyone got a LINK to where it'll be on? LINK?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

1 hour until this thread explodes with people and time warps everywhere.



Edit: Stream starts in a half hour, conference in an hour.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

The Madness...will another topic have to be made? Are people's bodies ready? Are the Mods bodies ready?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am scared guys. I might not even post during Nintendo stuff. I don't want to move at all for what is coming.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hate watching E3 On G4. Morgan Webb is horrible. the whole crew is bad. Man... >.<


Adam Sessler is good.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Adam Sessler is always good.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hate watching E3 On G4. Morgan Webb is horrible. the whole crew is bad. Man... >.<



Perhaps, but it's hella convenient to have the conferences and major game updates in one place. You can atleast record the conferences and stuff if you had stuff to do. F--k DirctTV for dropping them. Sifting through all the stuff I missed on the internet is hard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Direct TV does not have G4?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The Madness...will another topic have to be made? Are people's bodies ready? Are the Mods bodies ready?



Remember people, the convo thread is the backup thread in case this one is closed again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Remember people, the convo thread is the backup thread in case this one is closed again.



Please link to said convo thread =O

I need to have a vent for my enthousiasm later


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 30 (24 members and 6 guests)

VastoLorDae, Gnome, *CrazyMoronX*+, Shirker, Scorp A Derp, Scizor, Fullmetal83, Malvingt2, Jetto no Kachi, Snugg-kun, Brandon Heat+, Lord Darkmaster, Utopia Realm, Keaton, Inuzuka_Kiba, R o f l c o p t e r


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please link to said convo thread =O
> 
> I need to have a vent for my enthousiasm later



It's the thread directly under this one that nobody uses, it makes it perfect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wth with G4 mod consoles images? lol


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Agh. I think I might actually miss Nintendo. Pretty late down here and I can't stay awake much longer .


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

As much as I HATE Morgan Webb, she's the only woman on any video game site or television show right now aside from Jessica Chobot that actually knows two-shits about game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's the thread directly under this one that nobody uses, it makes it perfect.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm ready for Nintendo to make people forget Sony exists.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

oh my god should i go home to watch


----------



## TheWon (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tomorrow a lot of games are going to be there for the 3DS, Not only that a killer IP from Nintendo franchises. remember Nintendo didn't release anything for 3DS launch.
> 
> yes in fact worst than 3DS.



Correct until Sony get a Pokemon Nintendo still has it!


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully I make it home on time.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony has Monster Hunter, which is pretty popular. No doubt Capcom will develop another one specifically for Vita.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> As much as I HATE Morgan Webb, she's the only woman on any video game site or television show right now aside from Jessica Chobot that actually knows two-shits about game.



Which is why I can respect them.......to a degree.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

Almost ready!


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> As much as I HATE Morgan Webb, she's the only woman on any video game site or television show right now aside from Jessica Chobot that actually knows two-shits about game.



Actually G4 has a couple of women under their employ who knows their video games...they mostly don't appear onscreen though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything good happen yet? Other than Morgan's tits.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anything good happen yet? Other than Morgan's tits.



E3 ended with that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem is G4 employed probably the _worst_ woman on any tech show/site/etc., Olivia Munn. They lose a lot of points for that dumb cunt.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anything good happen yet? Other than Morgan's tits.



Chrono Trigger 3, you missed it


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Actually G4 has a couple of women under their employ who knows their video games...they mostly don't appear onscreen though.



The only other one that was really knowledgeable was Abbie Heppe and she left to be the rep for Respawn Entertainment.

Alison Haislip knows tech, but she doesn't know games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Iwata, you. lol


#IwataSays I've just updated my Nintendo #3DS. I hope you are also enjoying the new features of Nintendo #3DS.

18 minutes ago.. man he is chilling. XD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

I am salivating at the mouth here. Can't wait.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

A new luigi mansion for 3ds.. thats my lame prediction


----------



## TheWon (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Sony has Monster Hunter, which is pretty popular. No doubt Capcom will develop another one specifically for Vita.


Still Capcom has shown they are willing to bring it to other consoles. 3DS can still get one since their games are made with their cross platform engine. Can't remember the name right now, but they use the mobile version for SSF4 3D.

Depending on a free agent is not good business. That's why Sony was getting killled in the beginning. Microsoft bought all the games that made the successful.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Chrono Trigger 3, you missed it



I feel like I was just suckered into googling it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Some of you gonna be like this during the Nintendo conference? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z07MMlFqGvQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Chrono Trigger 3, you missed it


I feel like I should neg you but I'm too depressed now to do it.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm waiting in anticipation for Nintendo to start blowing shit up.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The only other one that was really knowledgeable was Abbie Heppe and she left to be the rep for Respawn Entertainment.
> 
> Alison Haislip knows tech, but she doesn't know games.



They also have Nicole Zivalich and Dana Vinson and they know their stuff as well. I didn't even know that Heppe left. G4 has a lot of writers that gets picked up by bigger companies and it seems to be happening a lot as of late.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

They don't announce JRPG's like they're any big deal at E3.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 Grade


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Stream is starting!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Just watched Sony's opening montage. Was okay, though I'd think this whole dickwaving thing would be over by now:taichou

Man just from listening to Jack Tretton for one minute you know the guy isn't any good at presenting. How'd you fuck this up so bad Sony?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Still hoping for something great from Nintendo. Last year was pretty funny, not in a good way.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"Nintendo is about to start"

..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

omiK said:


> A new luigi mansion for 3ds.. thats my lame prediction



I enjoyed Luigi's Mansion as a kid. That wouldn't be bad actually.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> They also have Nicole Zivalich and Dana Vinson and they know their stuff as well. I didn't even know that Heppe left. G4 has a lot of writers that gets picked up by bigger companies and it seems to be happening a lot as of late.



I've watched them in Feedback. Nikole sounds like a bumbling shooter fanatic (The ONLY game she was looking forward to at E3 was Modern Warfare 3? Yeah... right...).


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh good.. a recap


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Some of you gonna be like this during the Nintendo conference?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z07MMlFqGvQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


 Lmao!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

That dude is constantly looking at her boobs, lol


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Woooooooooooooo!!! Nintendooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 39 (31 members and 8 guests)
Lupin*, Violent-nin, Eternal Fail+, Shirker, Gnome, Scizor, Fraust, Malvingt2, Ciupy, Fan o Flight, Darc, Juub, Kiba_and_Pals, ShadowReij, Inuzuka_Kiba, Bassoonist, omiK, TheWon, KLoWn, dilbot, Scorp A Derp, Lord Darkmaster, Brandon Heat, Alchemist73, dark_himura, VastoLorDae

25 minutes.

I could spare that much time


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I've watched them in Feedback. Nikole sounds like a bumbling shooter fanatic (The ONLY game she was looking forward to at E3 was Modern Warfare 3? Yeah... right...).



The only girl on the feedback that was any good was Abbie Heppe, and as you said, she's gone. Adam Sessler and Kevin Kelly carry that show though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I feel like I was just suckered into googling it.



Pfft sucker....>,>....<,<...


*closes tab*


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That dude is constantly looking at her boobs, lol



Glad you noticed that too bro


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Glad you noticed that too bro



 indeed


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, Sony is the best 1st party group. That guy just lost all credibility.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone who says their most anticipated game is MODERN WARFARE 3 when titles like Arkham City, Mass Effect 3, Gears of War 3, Battlefield 3, Tomb Raider, Assassin's Creed: Revelations etc. are confirmed at being at E3 loses any status they have as a "gamer."

You're just filler now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> lol, Sony is the best 1st party group. That guy just lost all credibility.


 lol who said that? Lmao


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol who said that? Lmao



The dude who was glaring at the boobz


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is the stream on but not G$?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol who said that? Lmao



Geoff Keighly.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol who said that? Lmao



One of the hosts on gametrailers.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Luckily I have he stream on mute so I'm not hearing all this bullshit.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I've watched them in Feedback. Nikole sounds like a bumbling shooter fanatic (The ONLY game she was looking forward to at E3 was Modern Warfare 3? Yeah... right...).



Just because you disagree with her game choices doesn't mean anything, even I don't agree with her game choices...fact is, she knows video games because its her job to research and be updated with what's happening in the community. She definitely knows waaaaaayyyy more than Candace, Olivia, or some other girls they hire purely for eye candy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Anyone who says their most anticipated game is MODERN WARFARE 3 when titles like Arkham City, Mass Effect 3, Gears of War 3, Battlefield 3, Tomb Raider, Assassin's Creed: Revelations etc. are confirmed at being at E3 loses any status they have as a "gamer."
> 
> You're just filler now.



I disagree with you to a degree.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Click 'Last Page'

Page 107/109 (viewing 40 per page)

Man you guys post fast


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Just because you disagree with her game choices doesn't mean anything, even I don't agree with her game choices...fact is, she knows video games because its her job to research and be updated with what's happening in the community. She definitely knows waaaaaayyyy more than Candace, Olivia, or some other girls they hire purely for eye candy.



You're not really credible in my mind unless you actually _play_ lots of games, otherwise you shouldn't have a job talking about them.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm tempted to make a Gears of War set


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Geoff Keighly is one of the biggest tools in gaming today. 

17 mins to launch.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

If her job is to research games and be updated, she needs to do a much better job - her articles are usually some of the most misinformed and in most Feedback episodes (The LA Noire one comes to mind), she shows she really never PLAYS the games and Adam Sessler isn't hesitant to point that out.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

The touchpad on the back doesn't look too comfy


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"I'm glad alot of people got to touch it last night.."

:ho


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Geoff Keighly is one of the biggest tools in gaming today.
> 
> 17 mins to launch.



Well he does work for Spike TV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

just came back from the doc..

he said: your body is ready.. 


HELL YEAH 

am ready..


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

"I'm glad 6000 people got to touch it last night" 

SCIZOR WE THINK SO MUCH ALIKE LOL


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I love how uninformed this guy sounds on HIS OWN CONTENT.

"Durrrr, I don't know if we'll still have the game. "


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> just came back from the doc..
> 
> he said: your body is ready..
> 
> ...



                 .


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

vita so doesn't roll off the tongue at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

last nintendo console i had was N64.. time to come back home


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>PSV Trending worldwide

...no it's not. Do you honestly think we can't see Twitter?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't like this Gametrailers girl; (I'd hit it, but that's beside the point) What kind of job is just sitting and reading tweets? Kind of a joke.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

All I can hope is that Nintendo shows off the console at the start.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> "I'm glad 6000 people got to touch it last night"
> 
> SCIZOR WE THINK SO MUCH ALIKE LOL



haha, awesome.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

why the twitter/facebook corner anyway? It's not interesting if it only mentions positive remarks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

i predict several cockteases


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

10  mins!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to power-up so my body is ready.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

shit... i need to shit.. hope i make it in time


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that E3 is ruled by Europeans and Canadians? wtf.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

So much pressure, will Nintendo clutch it out.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

HEY EVERYONE! 

BLAIR HERDER IS FUNNY! 

"Whats a Triforce?"


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys.

I can't do this.

My body isn't ready.

THERE ISN'T ENOUGH TIME.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> HEY EVERYONE!
> 
> *BLAIR HERDER IS FUNNY!
> *
> "Whats a Triforce?"



Beggin for a neggin.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

A new console for nintendo.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

I want a refilling popcorn bowl


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

It's getting closer. I think I'll explode after all. I'm nervous.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So much pressure, will Nintendo clutch it out.



Sonya Blade set.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> HEY EVERYONE!
> 
> BLAIR HERDER IS FUNNY!
> 
> "Whats a Triforce?"



I really dont like that guy...he's one of the main reasons I dont watch G4.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is my body shaking!?!


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm preparing for the worst.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

The excitement


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> All I can hope is that Nintendo shows off the console at the start.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Guys.
> 
> I can't do this.
> 
> ...



we'll make it through together


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Better than the XBox 360
>Not PS3

GEE... BIASED MUCH?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet Mario leads us off.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Better than the XBox 360
> >Not PS3
> 
> GEE... BIASED MUCH?



Sony is best first party, derp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

give me SSB and Pokemon.. and you'll have my money reggie..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Please SSB4 *crosses fingers*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

COCKTEASE # 1: delay


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

I want F-Zero


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is this thread so empty!


going to be 5 mins late


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

My NF membership says Miyamoto is going to come out with a golden pimp cup and coke residue all over his nose.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Five minutes late?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

shit.. i need to fetch my spare pants


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

1 min left hypeee


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Five minutes late?!



They're making sure everyone's body is ready. It's a safety protocol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why is my body shaking!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^

repped


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie needs to come out and say the line!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

the wait is killing me


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

My body is ready!1!!1

5
4
3
2
1
0
-1
-2

REALLY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

negative clock.. i will explode


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

TEAM NINTENDO LETS GO!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's Go Motherfuckers.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

My body is not ready for Regginator


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Five minutes late

Does that mean I'm five minutes behind?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

And it's almost time, it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

try refreshing damon


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

-1:45.........


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Whose ready to ride the hype train?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Reggie needs to come out and say the line!



I rather him come out and stage, present his new product and leave.

*Puts on glasses*

"DEAL WITH IT"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

This is gonna be great. We al know half the fun of gaming is seeing what Nintendo is going to do next.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo stop teasing us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

i got mad shit and started random repping i got 24'd.. fuck.. am going insane


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm ready for the mind fuck Nintendo. I was told there would be mind fucks!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Come on already.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

If they move Skyward sword to the wii2 and replace it with a new wii title and if that wii title is smash 4 I'm gonna jizz in mah pantz


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 7, 2011)

My body is Reggie!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> I'm ready for the mind fuck Nintendo. I was told there would be mind fucks!



They already are.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Late nigs should be lockde outside.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

GTAV announced as timed exclusive for Project Cafe

First thing Regginator will say.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Miyamoto just needed to make one final change.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

-3:45 

And I think -10:00 isnt even farfetched


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie why are you late. I am prepared mentally and physically.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

they're lucky the people don't riot..


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Reggie why are you late. I am prepared mentally and physically.



My body is maximum!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeellllll yessssss!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

HERE WE GO. BODIES ARE READY.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

It starts


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Here we go fuckers!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Epic opening is epic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

THE LIGHTS HAVE BEEN DIMMED!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

valerian said:


> Anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Goddamn u guys always need streams!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Siezuregasm aaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

ITS STARTING.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

And it begins...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

ZELDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

We are starting off with Zelda huh?! 



VastoLorDae said:


> They already are.



I can't wait!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

IT'S BEGINNING.

MY BODY ISN'T READY.

IT'S BEGINNING TO IMPLOOOOOOOODE.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

*sees Zelda* 

*involuntarily begins removing clothes*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

gah crappy ass tv, justin. anyone else got a stream, please?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Live musicz


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Opening with Zelda and an orchestra. Nintendo


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this Microsoft? Everything is green.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

This is already the best conference


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>ZELDA THEME

>ORCHESTRA

BEST.

CONFERENCE.

EVER.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

For those in need of the link


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Goddamn u guys always need streams!!!



Thanks


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo bringing class to E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

its over nintendo WON...


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

So much Zelda!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful orchestra!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Better than the XBox 360
> >Not PS3
> 
> GEE... BIASED MUCH?



I don't know what you guys are talking about, but the fact that the PS3 is the superior hardware should be common knowledge to anyone at this point.

Specs:


```
Clockspeed in MegaHertz: 550 (PS3), 500 (360)
GigaFlops (Billions of Floating Point Operations Per Second): 1,800 (PS3), 240 (360)
Billions of Dot Products per Second: 1,800 (PS3), 240 (360)
Millions of Polygons per Second: 900, 1,800 with CPU handling culling (PS3), 500 (360)
Shader operations per clock cycle: 136 (PS3), 96 (360)
Billions of Shader operations per second: 74.8, 100 with CPU (PS3), 48 (360)
Texture lookups per clock cycle: 24 (PS3), 16 (360)
Texture lookups per second: 13,200 (PS3), 8,000 (360)
Vertex/Pixel Shader pathways: 24 pixel, 8 vertex (PS3), 48 shared (360)
Shader ops per pathway: 5.7 (PS3), 2 (360)

Video RAM
Amount in Megabytes: 256 Dedicated, 256 Shared (PS3), 10 Dedicated, 512 Shared (360)
Clockspeed in MegaHertz: 700 Dedicated, 3,200 Shared (PS3) Unknown Dedicated, 3,200 Shared (360)

Disc Transfer rate in Megabytes per Second
-Single Layered discs
PS3: 9 (average: 9)
360: 6.65 to 16 (average: 13.3)

-Dual Layered discs
PS3: 9 (average: 9)
360: 4.389 to 10.64 (average: 7.5145)
```


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

These songs are so nostalgic for a child of the N64 generation.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

OoT 3DS footage+live musicz


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo's off to a bad-ass start.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Ocarina of time

>the best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG ZELDA SS


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

This is what a cock slap from Barry White must feel like.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

Wewt! Zelda!


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

So many wonderful memories are bubbling up to the surface.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Need to change pants brb


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

It could be this for an hour and Nintendo would win.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Miyamoto makes his entrance.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

WHO.CARES.

Just get on with the conference.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Orchestra as he walked in. FUCKING BOSS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

BOW BEFORE ZOD MIYAMOTO!


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never played thro a Zelda game but that was hype.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

HMMMM Zelda

memoriez


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

OH MAN GREAT INTRO.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Miyamoto is onstage..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

AWWW, HE'S SPEAKING ENGLISH!! 

Its the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, but the fact that the PS3 is the superior hardware should be common knowledge to anyone at this point.



So that's saying nothing can be as powerful, or more powerful, than the PS3?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo's opening just owned the other press conferences alone.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Insta-translate


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> AWWW, HE'S SPEAKING ENGLISH!!
> 
> Its the most adorable thing I have ever seen!



well....he was.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hearing that music at work sounds awesome


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish he'd let him finish talking instead of translating mid sentence

Just a pet peeve


----------



## Naruko (Jun 7, 2011)

The translation overlap for Shigeru ><


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

It's almost as if the white guy is psychic.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

That was weird with the feed


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude stop talking over Miyamoto


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're not really credible in my mind unless you actually _play_ lots of games, otherwise you shouldn't have a job talking about them.



you're right...are you implying that she doesn't??? 



Damon Baird said:


> If her job is to research games and be updated, she needs to do a much better job - her articles are usually some of the most misinformed and in most Feedback episodes (The LA Noire one comes to mind), she shows she really never PLAYS the games and Adam Sessler isn't hesitant to point that out.



I don't read much of her articles so I wouldn't personally know...but if Sessler trusts her journalistic skills enough to believe her when she spouts news about developers or sales numbers then I would be inclined to think that she's doing a well enough job.
errrr...you do know that there are a lot of times where the people on feedback hasn't had the chance to play or finish the game of the week they feature right?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, but the fact that the PS3 is the superior hardware should be common knowledge to anyone at this point.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



And the Xbox360 still shits on it in terms of actual performance. All that shiny hardware is for the show, they can't do shit with it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh wow OH WOW

LIVE ZELDA REQUEST MUSIC


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He should wait until he finishes his sentences before translating.



THERES NO TIME FOR THAT SHIT!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He should wait until he finishes his sentences before translating.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah the music played. The memories XD


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Having the orchestra interact with the actual conference presentation. 



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He should wait until he finishes his sentences before translating.



lol agreed. He did better translating last year.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

@ Miyamota speaking Engrish


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

REVEAL THE NEW CONSOLE ALREADY!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

ITEM-GETO

*orchestra starts*

This is epic


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So that's saying nothing can be as powerful, or more powerful, than the PS3?



Huh? No. I thought you implied the 360 and the PS3 were equally powerful. They aren't.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Pluck those nostalgia strings Nintendo.

Music fail.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

YOU HAVE OBTAINED A HEART!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Thiz Zelda kick ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Miyamoto.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

They get an orchestral fucking show and nostalgic orgasms?

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I played Zelda once in my entire life and I am feeling a weird energy rushing through me. This can only mean one thing.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Starting the stream.

Orchestra huh? Pretty cool. But kind of making me frustrated for waiting


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Item


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo just won.

Everyone go home.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool orchestra.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

He's so enthusiastic...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Nintendo just won.
> 
> Everyone go home.



Agreed.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

I might buy the 3ds zelda.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Overlap is kind of distracting.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Feels like Miyamoto is being blocked by the translator. Kind of annoying.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

It's over, Vita lost.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

this white guy is dumb


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly, I don't care about zelda.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

PEOPLE WHO CAN NOT PICK UP ON OOT FAST ARE FOOLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Feels like Miyamoto is being blocked by the translator. Kind of annoying.



They only have a our a lot to get out. They can't slow down for some things.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I played Zelda once in my entire life and I am feeling a weird energy rushing through me. This can only mean one thing.



 This is bad. Prepare your body before Reggie walks on stage!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Huh? No. I thought you implied the 360 and the PS3 were equally powerful. They aren't.



It was said that Nintendo can only hope to surpass 360 in hardware technology.

That's why I said it.

It was also said it was the only way Nintendo would survive another year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

FREE                           SHIT.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Miyamoto: CLAP, SHEEP *CLAP!!!*


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude said free and just sold millions with it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

I played only played Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask in my childhood, but it was enough to make a lasting impression. No game since has frightened me as much as the Shadow Temple in former.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

4 swords free....fuckinga wesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda SS Holiday!!!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Its Zelda's anniversary so I guess all of the Zelda announcements deserved to come first.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It was said that Nintendo can only hope to surpass 360 in hardware technology.
> 
> That's why I said it.
> 
> It was also said it was the only way Nintendo would survive another year.


Why the hell would it be that? The 360 and PS3 have some kind of high end tech developed by aliens or something? Their stuff is 5 years old, my PC craps on both these consoles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Free four swords.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Skyward wiimote


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Free sounds really good...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Gold remote > pink remote


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

zelda-mote nice..


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Free games are wonderful.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Did I just hear gold wii remote? Must've been me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

I kinda want that gold Wii-mote.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Free stuff

>Zelda Wii-mote

GAME OVER, MAN. GAME OVER.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

No Majora's Mask!?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Miyamoto is sooo adorable


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I kinda want that gold Wii-mote.



I'm getting it for sure.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they're coming to San Francisco.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

EACH REGION AROUND THE WORLD. Fucking badass.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>ZELDA ORCHESTRA

FUCK YOUR GAMES. THIS IS WHERE IT'S AT.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda Orchestra

>I'm going.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a beautiful remote I must say.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

At least Nintendo knows how important music is to a game.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >ZELDA ORCHESTRA
> 
> FUCK YOUR GAMES. THIS IS WHERE IT'S AT.





I want to hear one in person.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

He 'translates' the clapping =P


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

If this isn't scripted or he didn't memorize lines, this translator is badass.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 4 swords free....fuckinga wesome.



3DS this week or next get aring I?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

WHere's Koji Kondo???


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

It would be kinda funny if Nintendo finished up with a 100 bucks pricetag on their new console


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> At least Nintendo knows how important music is to a game.



Then why is OOT 3DS not fully orchestrated?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Humble Nintendo.... >.>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

good start


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Embrace for Reggie!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat orchestra


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

> Only played Phantom Hourglass and GBA

/guiltyasfuck


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Well that was an anti-climax

Some freeware, gold wiimote & music


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

My body is ready


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Where the fawk is Reggie


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> > Only played Phantom Hourglass and GBA
> 
> /guiltyasfuck



As you should feel


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Translator was a bit quick but that was a tight first section.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

We get Iwata next? They are saving Reggie for last I guess.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

HERE WE FUCKING GO.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Where the fawk is Reggie



The best for last. You know that


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty decent English Iwata. Good for him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Then why is OOT 3DS not fully orchestrated?



I chose to ignore that part.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> 3DS this week or next get aring I?



A possibility but unlikely...but very possible.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

is this the cafe announcement ?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> is this the cafe announcement ?



Hopefully.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 7, 2011)

Ummmm I want Reggie NOW.

Love the jap guys, but Im used to Reggie holding it down


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Here it comes...


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 7, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

No. "What we play", come one nintendo, step it up.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

ITS CAFE TIME!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't WANT nondiscriminatory games, I want hardcore games for teens-adults that don't revolve around fitness, sports, or motion sensing.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

dfoijgsod?jgn?sdlojfgs?fljng


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

its time for CAFE''''


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Iwata: We have a new deeper and wider console, like a cup of coffee *laughs*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cafe right out the bat? wut? lol


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

oh god.. this is it..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Announce it already!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

The ultimate solution:

DEEPER AND WIDER


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shit WHAT IS THE NAME! I MUST KNOW.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 7, 2011)

OH GOD! MY BODY IS NOT READY!!


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

looks like they really are going for the "core" gamers...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Or not.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

COCKTEASE! FUCKING COCKTEASE!

And I enjoyed it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Iwata Trolling lmao


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

TROLLED    .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

DON'T TEASE ME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

COCKTEASE # 2


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY FOR CAFE.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Iwata is trolling.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

TELL US WHAT IT IS IWATA I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhh hate trollllls he must know Kubo


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

How I'm reading this:

We're not happy with 90% of the target audience. We want it all


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

loooooool Iwata teasing us


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hoping for news on Wii 2.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

GOT 'EM LOL, thought ya'll was getting something!


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

YAAAY MORE 3D


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

mario kart 3DS


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet that looks so cool live and in person


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

ROfl Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Do a barrel roll IN 3D


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Do a fucking barrel roll.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 7, 2011)

DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL BARREL ROLL!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

SHIIIITTTTT.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

DO A BARREL ROLE!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got cockteased


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

YES

YES

YES


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Just some rehashes.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok I'm cool with 3DS announcements. It needs first-party support. Iwata you troll.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

kid icarus :ho.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

STAR FOX !!!!!
do a barell roll


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Pit looking badass


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

LUIGI MANSION!!!


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

luigis mansion lol


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Luigi's Mansion on 3DS.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

That motherfucking game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

MAN THE CAMERA IS TO FAR BACK FROM SCREEN.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's fucking mansion. Who mentioned it before? Must give rep.






REGGIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

REGGIE                              .


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

TIME FOR REGGIE TO KICK ASS


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

LUIGI FREAKING MANSION

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

BODY WAS NOT READY


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shit Luigi's mansion


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigis Mansion Holy Shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

REGGIE


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"You want what you always wanted"

..


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie is hereeeeeeee!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus looked fucking awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Is he telling me what I want? That's control.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

O LOOK, its reggienator.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Our bodies are so ready right now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Its Reggie.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny thing is I didn't want ANY of those things before he said them... but no I sorta do.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

REGGIE, REGGIE!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

They keep on trolling by bringing up the new console and switching to the 3DS.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

ughhhhhhhhh get to the console!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS MARIO KAAAAART


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

That freaking cocktease..

Anyway,want Deus Ex:Human Revolution,Skyrim,Mass Effect 3 to be on the Cafe!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for details about that metroid-like Kid icarus game


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario kart never changes. Bring on Kid Icarus.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

All 5 fives games a demo play through?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> They keep on trolling by bringing up the new console and switching to the 3DS.



Nintendo is a master troll.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Funny thing is I didn't want ANY of those things before he said them... but no I sorta do.



That's how it goes when you're dealing with Reggie
You have no control


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Flying Mario Kart. Fuck yeah


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

The only Mario Kart I liked was on N64... it never felt the same on any other system.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for more info on that metroid-esque Kid icarus game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

GOD DAMN YOU NINTENDO!!!! 3DS...I...I...I DO WANT!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart!!!!


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Can I know what's so ''new'' about this Mario Kart game?


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey look guys, its exactly the fucking same!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

That was the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart how I love you so. pek


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

pimp your kart lol


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2011)

STAR FOX!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Can never go wrong with Mario Kart


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Starfox?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart at the end of the year. 

Star Fox I'll get on day one.



Eternal Fail said:


> Nintendo is a master troll.



I'm already going to buy the 3DS anyway, Nintendo doesn't need to convince me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

System controls actually look awesome for starfox


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

"You guys want things that contradict each other. That's impossible.











































































































OR IS IT?"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Starfox looks cool.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

starfox looks sweet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

That star fox idea is kind of a bad idea.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

3D realtime reaction


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart was Mario Kart as usual.

Starfox looks rather interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

LOOLOLOLOLOL.. nice


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> I can see this new feature being very inappropriate



I was just thinking that.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

star fox with the faces of your friends on it during the game HOLLY SHIT


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

It's 3D in 3D! man.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

I can see this new feature being very inappropriate


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart, seriously?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

lol fake goombas


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay new 3D Mario on the 3DS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

RACCOON SUIT.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

This 3D Mario is gonna get so much sales.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario lost his hat for a second.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

this mario game looks a lot better than that overrated DS mario game


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

I want a 3DS now.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Watch as that new Mario game ends up selling 10 million+ units again.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Heh,that Mario looked fun as hell..


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS just killed the PSVIDA or whatever is its name.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Stirring up Mario Bros 3 memories= playing dirty.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shit, was that Bowser appearing mid-stage?!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I want a 3ds now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

New Mario looks fun


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Super mario 3DS looked fantastic

 kid icarus


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

New Mario game looks pretty solid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS where art thou!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Stirring up Mario Bros 3 memories= playing dirty.



Which is why Nintendo will always be relevant.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit, Nintendo stop rap?ng the already dead corpse of Sony.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Just announce the Wii 2 already ..

It's the middle of the night, near morning, I have school and i'm sick


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Here we go, Fucking awesome.

REAL DIALOGUE IN MAH NINTENDO GAME


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY, NINTENDO.

I WILL SELL EVERYTHING I OWN, GIVE ME A 3DS.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario games always makes me happy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

KID ICARUS LOOKS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

KID ICARUS DO WANT


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus is looking good, gotta admit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

omg Nintendo is going with overkill? all those games this year?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Holy shit, Nintendo stop rap?ng the already dead corpse of Sony.



This is just the beginning.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario game looks beautiful
Kid Icaris. I've never played the original, but oooohhhh does this look fantastic!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

OH FUCK IT HAS MULTIPLAYER OMG


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Did Kid Icarus just get real?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh..that voice on Kid Icarus..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

MP Icarus 

*faints*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, this game looks epicly amazing. 

Best thing so far, followed closely by Super mario 3DS, imo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

PREPARE TO MEET THE LIGHT


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh god this game looks so good. PvP at that.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks okay....


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

OH GOD

DAT KID ICARUS

DAT MULTIPLAYER


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Was that 3D holographic real??


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

mario and icarus look super.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Card game...?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

oh wow oh fucking wow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus looks great.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Did they just promise hologram playing cards?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Jesus Christ, so much awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus. O_O


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus, meh, do not really care.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

OKAY OKAY YOU SOLD ME.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Those graphics better look a lot better in game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

LUIGI.

LUIGI IS A FUCKING PIMP.

GIVE IT TO ME NOW.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Did Kid Icarus just get real?



It just got real


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

This will be on the 3dDS too ? Oh my.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion 2!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be going into people's houses jacking shit just to pay for all of that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus?

Must get a 3DS soon. Nintendo can has my money.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Card game...?



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion two. I totally wasn't expecting this coming into E3 this year. Especially not on the 3DS. The ghosts will make it perfect.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

>Luigi's Mansion

IM FEELING SO NOSTALGIC RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo why are you so gooood


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

*Ghost Busters*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion.

Rehash? My ASS! F--KING SEQUEL!!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi the best

Just said to a friend that I didn't think we'd ever see a sequel, lol. Crow, served and eaten.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought it was a remake, oh shit new content!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

LM2  

10char


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I love me some Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo makes me so hard


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I still have the first luigi's mansion on my shelf


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi is a fucking G, game looks great. Give him his shoryuken uppercut and I'm good.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

O LOOK, a better luigis mansion game


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

ACE COMBAT 3D?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

3rd party time. They better step up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Resident Evil!

Sega with more shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion is looking pretty cute.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Cave story seems brilliant.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Ace Combat.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Resident Evil + Shovelware :33


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

RESIDENT EVIL


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Tekked 3D


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

TEKKEN 3D AW SHIT


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

I definitely want Cave Story and Tekken 3D.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

No mention of tales of the abyss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

stream wasn't ready


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Pac-Man + Galaga

TAKE EVERYTHING I OWN, NINTENDO>

TAKE ME NOW, REGGIE.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Tekken 3D?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

TEKKEN 3D? O_O


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

I am not totally sold just yet...not just yet.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

RE & MGS3D = I wantz.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

They already raped everything. COntinue to rape and finally will annouce WII II.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

All over my face


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo has already won. No one else was ready.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

NES/GBC EMU 

take my money now


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

OLD GAMES IN 3D? WTF?!

I need me some 3D Pokemon and Final Fantasy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> They already raped everything. COntinue to rape and finally will annouce WII II.



Wait for all the body blows to stop before the knock out punch.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

I just want resident evil revelations


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

virtual console.


TAKE ALL MY MONEY


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokemon..oh lord..the money they are going to make..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Excite Bike


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

DID HE JUST SAY POKEMON IN 3D?~?!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

POKEMON 



GAME OVER MAN, GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

POKEMON 3DSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my. 

IT'S FUCKING OVER 100 million+ sold.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

POKEMON 3DS. ITS FUCKING OVER.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I heard Pok?mon

I have the weirdest boner..


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought he'd announce a new Pok?mon MMO. I was about to shit my pants.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

i said i gived up on portable consoles..... but now i want a 3ds....
fuck you nintendo


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

>POKEMON
>3D

TAKEMYMONEY.jpg


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

A 3D pokedex.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

SOOO much money~!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokemon announced for 3DS. The PSV is dead before it even hit store shelves.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokemonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokemon.  LOl.

Nintendo wants to put more money in their swimming pool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>PokeDex 3D

It's over.

Sony just went bankrupt.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokedex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

POKEMON BW 1.5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

GOTTA CATCH EM ALL!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY **** REAL WORLD POK?MON FOR EVERYONE

on pictures


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

VITA, WE SO SORRY. WE ARE.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm..? Pokemon in 3D?

Ok.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

WHERE IS MY REAL POKEMON GAME?


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

So... this is just some Pokedex and not a new Pokemon game?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

CAFE ?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm...now..now..the console..!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Vita will die before it even releases.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

ITS TIME FOR PROJECT CAFE


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Was that the big pokemon announcement!? That was,...kind of garbage.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

CAFE TIME?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

WHAT IS IT. CAFE!?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

CAFE! LETS GO


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Here it comes..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

CAFE TIME?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

its coming ITS COMING


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo won, game over. The Vita, what?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

ughh finally!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo Poo!?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WII U.

WII U.

WII U.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

cool name


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii^U


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

NINTENDO WII u.

Mildly underwhelming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

datname


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Pull out your Wiis


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

They named it Wii U?! Oh Nintendo you troll.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U...

What? Elaborate, Reg


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Wii U            .


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Gay, wanted a game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Thought he'd announce a new Pok?mon MMO. I was about to shit my pants.


I thought so too. I can only dream


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh god the name


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U? I don't like.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

"We" all had? I don't get it. Its beyond me.

After the conference Reggie will gather us around and expound on his majestic word-sex.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U sounds alright.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy fucking shit that controller..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

controller

*changes pants*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U controller looks like the ipad


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Da fuck? Wiu?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U? wut?lol


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

New controller.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Controller looks weird.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

A system with a tablet for a controller.

Interesting? Maybe.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U huh?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Controller looks.. different..

/sceptical


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

OH GOD THE CONTROLLER NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U, huh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

WII-U looks weird...


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-U

Looks like a portable.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU?

Eh its okay.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

THE WII U ????????


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice controller. The models weren't that far off.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii u

. . . 


Well, I guess it beats _Vita_.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

WTF.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Whew??? oh Wiiu


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo IPad?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Console and handheld in one


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Game over man, it goes to the controls and everything.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit..it's an IPad!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

YOU GOT YOUR TABLET IN MY GAMING CONTROLLER

YOU GOT YOUR GAMING CONTROLLER IN MY TABLET


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Not impressed....


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

They be trollin'


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks impressive.


----------



## Jing (Jun 7, 2011)

That fucking sand graphics!!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is the ultimate troll. I can't believe this shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

I rather play on a Wii-U than those annoying motion sensors. Nintendo, I WANT


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not feeling this

SSB4 time now plzzz


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

wut.... Nintendo tablet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

this is


CAFE?


the OMG CONSOLE


FUCK YOU NINTENDO FUCK YOU


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

first impressions are a little underwhelming.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Xzibit your Wii U


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

The gun attachment is pretty sick. Shuriken, too.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo just won..even if they don't present nothing but this controller..:rofl


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

at people thinking new pokemon and calling Vita dead because of a pokedex 

The controller looks... ugly :/


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

ok, this better not be all.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure what to think about the new controller...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

also, the analog sticks are really far apart. it's gonna be odd holding them both when they're so high up on a big controller o_O.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this everything possible in one fucking controller?


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

DC Sniper shit


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

...I'm not seeing the point of this unless you don't have access to your TV in your own home all the time.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

WTH... This sucks. I can't play games with this.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it a new console or not? WTF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

HOW DO YA NOT LOVE THIS!?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

That Zelda game looks bad ass.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

That zelda bit was quite awesome


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

On second thought that's actually pretty cool


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

HD Twilight Princess? Damn good graphics.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

It;s over. Nintendo wins forever.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Haters are gonna hate. This Wii-U > PSVita


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Gotta admit. The tech is sound. Quite awesome.
...but not what I expected.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

HD ZELDA?O_O


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG, it can do everything.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda footage, oh boy


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Huh..? What is this? That Zelda graphics had better be for the Wii-U. So far, nothing ground-breaking so far.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I the only won who kinda likes this Wii U?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out my reaction to the controller.

*Processing*


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii TwU

durr


----------



## TheWon (Jun 7, 2011)

Mind blown! A fully backswards compatible console with knew tech!


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU, DissapointmentMe


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 7, 2011)

HD Zelda Nintendo..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Another controller? Throwing my Wii away.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

This system was underwhelming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

And people said I am hard to please.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 7, 2011)

That baseball game; I foresee people accruing injuries walking around into walls and furniture while trying to chase "balls"...this will be fun.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a Wii add on but Nintendo still just took over the fucking world.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> This system was underwhelming



I think that is just the controller..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

The interface looks like it'd be awkward to navigate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

stream is dying


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Am I the only won who kinda likes this Wii U?



Nope


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think that I like where those analogs are located...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

THE NEW SYSTEM NINTENDO?! WHERE IS IT??? Am i being trolled?


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

CIRCLE PADS!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I can forget about SSB4, can't I


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont need a controller that does all that!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Huh..? What is this? That Zelda graphics had better be for the Wii-U. So far, nothing ground-breaking so far.



Those graphics look very good. I would have been the first to laugh at Nintendo had they failed to compete with the current gen.

I think they will be fine.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

thats not a controller anymore.


its far beyond that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

closed stream


never buying anything from nintendo again


----------



## FearTear (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Link's Hood still compenetrate through the sword behind him?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is going on? I can't see nothing.





=)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruko said:


> That baseball game; I foresee people accruing injuries walking around into walls and furniture while trying to chase "balls"...this will be fun.



Kind of fucked up....but....


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay..that's an incredible controller..but show us the new console already..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

What is going on? I can't see nothing.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 7, 2011)

Our stream hiccuped badly a few minutes prior, it should clear up for you *cross fingers*


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Depression starting to kick in.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> closed stream
> 
> 
> never buying anything from nintendo again



This. Fucking lame.

More gimmicks from Nintendo, and I don't play Handhelds.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

....         

All that hype wasted.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2011)

I just want a simple controller, a console and myself looking at the TV. Nothing else, nothing more.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

WHAT A DISAPPOINTMENT. YOU DISAPPOINT ME, NINTENDO.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

So far Nintendo has failed to impress


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

WATCH ALL OF YOU BLOOD TRAITORS CHANGE YOUR MIND AND BUY IT...WATCH!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So the Wii2 thing is just a handheld thing or what?



Yep. No graphics upgrade or hardcore content from what I see. Time to move along.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

This is basically Nintendo's version of the Sega CD/Sega 32x.


I actually like the controller concept. Naturally consoles are going to eventually become handhelds since in the future consoles will be obsolete.

I think the ipad thing was a right way to go, but the analog sticks look awkward, using the wii mote could be annoying and I dont see how good the hardware could possibly be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

So the Wii2 thing is just a handheld thing or what?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

SSB4..?

no?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii put a console in your controller so U can control your console when U console with your console

/Xzibit


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo.. still casual. It hurts.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like it's just a controller.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

It's my tv! If someone comes near it i will punch them in the face! I DON'T NEED TO SWITCH MY SHIT OFF!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

This is definitely one of those things you have to have in your hands and play around with for a few hours to fully grasp what it can do. I don't think trailers and having them on stage talking about it are enough.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So the Wii2 thing is just a handheld thing or what?



Basically just a Wii with a tricked out controller


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So the Wii2 thing is just a handheld thing or what?



wii u to u sir!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel a bit disappointed but will wait for a bit to see more opinions of the new controller.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

But hey, the casual gamers will fucking cream over this. CREAM.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> This is basically Nintendo's version of the Sega CD/Sega 32x.
> 
> 
> I actually like the controller concept. Naturally consoles are going to eventually become handhelds since in the future consoles will be obsolete.
> ...



Those aren't analogue sticks


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Nintendo.. still casual. It hurts.



That's just a controller Shoko..

Let's see if they show the console as well..


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I suppose this could be a new structure for home entertainment. Looks great for home entertainment. Nintendo was always catered to such. The controls look pretty tough to use though. The Wii-U is pretty big.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROTHERS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

So far, the only thing I'm really looking forward to is the...

WAIT A MINUTE!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 7, 2011)

lol where's the disappointed SSB4 guy now


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U? Nintendo wasn't tired of us making jokes with the name of their last console it seems.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash Bros. 3DS.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

The only people who get interrupted while playing games are kids. Nintendo casual as ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

SMACH BROTHERS


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

WII U? HOW ABOUT F U NINTENDO.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

but the WII U is just a new controller....
its not project cafe


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Smash Brothers 3DS.

Take thy money. All of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

well well well look at all the nay sayers now...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROTHERS!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

IOMG OMG O_O


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are moaning about.

>Montage with tons of sequels to franchises beaten like the dead horses they are

People orgasm.

>New console that actually looks kinda cool

People rage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Those aren't analogue sticks



wait, are you kidding ?


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Okayyyyyy, Smash bros, now I'm hyped again!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>SSB

>Wii-U + 3DS

GAME OVER, MAN.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> but the WII U is just a new controller....
> its not project cafe



There never was a new console derp.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash                bros!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROS ON 3DS ?????? HOLLY FUCK SHIT NOOOO muST rESIST NOT TO BUy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are moaning about.
> 
> >Montage with tons of sequels to franchises beaten like the dead horses they are
> 
> ...



This...bunch of turn coats.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash brothers for wii U


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are moaning about.
> 
> >Montage with tons of sequels to franchises beaten like the dead horses they are
> 
> ...



It's the gamer mindset. Pay it no mind


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are moaning about.
> 
> >Montage with tons of sequels to franchises beaten like the dead horses they are
> 
> ...



Hipsters can never be satisfied.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Project Cafe is now called Wii U
6/07/11 9:52AM PDT
Coming in 2012


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

SUMASH BUROTHAS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The only people who get interrupted while playing games are kids. Nintendo casual as ever.



For some reason I lol'd hard at this.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Where I watched the stream.

Well, now that that's over, i'm going to bed. I'll return tomorrow, hopefully with good news when I come back.


----------



## Distance (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BRO'S!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, all of you bitches are going to buy it anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

^Different place to get stream.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Time to de-mod my Wii and sell it.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Realistic bird. WHere is your No graphic upgrade brah ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> lol where's the disappointed SSB4 guy now



I'm here and quite happy actually


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit the graphics..


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck, I thought it was Okami


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

The graphics on that thing are crazy.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit the graphics..



Are fucking realistic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

the graphics look like the PSV . not an impressive tech demo. realistic? Idk what you guys are talking about o_0.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

That explained nothing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Time to de-mod my Wii and sell it.



sell it to mmeeeeee


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

i dunno how to feel about this

the graphics are improved


----------



## FearTear (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> WII U? HOW ABOUT F U NINTENDO.



Irate Gamer get out of this corpse


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait. They annouced SSB for Wii U and 3DS.

Damnit I missed the annoucement.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my this seems awesome.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> wait, are you kidding ?



Iwata said pretty clearly they are "circle pads"


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii will play with U and Mii


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

What's with the hate? This is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit the graphics..



I would wait until we see that shit actually looks like this for games. Looks misleadingly pre-rendered.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

That technology.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

WTF was the point of that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash bros to 3DS is a natural transition. The DS was too weak to handle a game like that.
 Hopefully this new Bros is like Melee and not Brawl.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wait. They annouced SSB for Wii U and 3DS.
> 
> Damnit I missed the annoucement.



Yes they did 

I want footage, even if it's only 3 secs


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah new Smash Bros


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my Nintendo are gnius. Once again they revolutionized the way of playing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is doing pretty damn good. Haters stop hating.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I would wait until we see that shit actually looks like this for games. Looks misleadingly pre-rendered.



Oh let's see..

Because I want to know what kind of hardware they have on that controller..and what kind of price this will have..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I would wait until we see that shit actually looks like this for games. Looks misleadingly pre-rendered.



yup, people here are easily fooled. that is just the rendering, it really didn't look great, an obvious improvement over the Wii (one would hope at this point).


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

YESSS LEGO CITY STORIES


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

ugg lego


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what to think of it no more 

Too tired. I'll compute tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Smash bros to 3DS is a natural transition. The DS was too weak to handle a game like that.
> Hopefully this new Bros is like Melee and not Brawl.



It'll be like Brawl because Melee was a rushwork


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U is def just a beefed up Wii


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yay Lego... How about where's my fuckin GTA V?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

GTA V


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

They added a new dimension to the wiimote. Man Sony and M$ have to be raging hard now.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

fuck Lego's wtf give me Smash info askdnklasdnmsakl


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are moaning about.
> 
> >Montage with tons of sequels to franchises beaten like the dead horses they are
> 
> ...



New sequels that continue with good stories and satisfying gameplay.

New *controller* that further perpetuates the casual games.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

A sandbox game


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems like a great tech but the games needs to deliver.


----------



## beasty (Jun 7, 2011)

New console but we have no games except for some shitty Lego game that appeals only to kids.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

You 3rd party developers better not whine this time around and get to work on kick ass games!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> fuck Lego's wtf give me Smash info askdnklasdnmsakl



We REALLY think alike.

I'm so hyped for Smash WiiU fuck smash 3DS imo


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Will you be able to play the game in the controller's screen ?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 7, 2011)

playing new smash bros with...that...controller? not interessed 

it seems smash is dead to me


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Confirmed..this is just a controller..

Not the console!

The console is coming!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> They added a new dimension to the wiimote. Man Sony and M$ have to be raging hard now.



whats the dimension?


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

so its just a controller....not a console right???


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> so its just a controller....not a console right???



They aren't saying. I don't fucking know.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

TEKKEN AND BATMAN ON WIIU


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is winning. 

So, GTA V now?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Assasins Creed, MOtherfucking Batman. This gonna be good. Really good.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> yup, people here are easily fooled. that is just the rendering, it really didn't look great, an obvious improvement over the Wii (one would hope at this point).





It's unheard of for companies to show pre-rendered shit and claim it's the real deal.

Right? Right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> They added a new dimension to the wiimote. Man Sony and M$ have to be raging hard now.



there faces


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course. I should hope so. This whole thing was backward compatibility. And where did the HD come from if it was just a controller?


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

Arkham City.


fuck yeah.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Assassins Creed


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait.. is something MAGICAL happening?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

WTF is going on. Nintendo is just confusing the fuck out of me now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Assassins Creed and Batman.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> whats the dimension?



You can shake things.. DIdn't you watch ? 

Wow this game seems interesting too.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still fucking confused man. So is it a new console or just an Add-on? 


Darksiders 2 though!!?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Arkham City!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Darksiders fucking 2!

fuck your Zelda.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to hear about the system itself and the line-up, please Nintendo not just the controller.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> It's unheard of for companies to show pre-rendered shit and claim it's the real deal.
> 
> Right? Right?



When did they claim it was a game. It's just a tech demo to show-off some of the console's power.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

DARKSIDERS II

ARKHAM CITY

ASSASSIN'S CREED

ALL ON THE WII U

Darksiders II looked outstanding

New Metro on it.

Ghost Recon Online.

Alien: Colonial Marines.

It's all over.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy fucking shit, Nintendo is God


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Now, I am confused. All this is for Wii U, but it's just a controller?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

WAAAT. 

Ninja gaiden. 

Fuck your no HD at Nintendo.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden 3. I don't care for the series but damn that looks pretty.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

NINJA GAIDEN ALL UP IN YOUR SHIT.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

CUSTOMIZABLE TEKKEN?!  

Ninja Gaiden.

Well I'll be darned


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

NINJA FUCKIN GAIDEN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii u looking more and more impressive...now...give price tag.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

NINJA GAIDEN



I TAKE BACK MY CONTROLLER RAGE


I NEED THIS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

titles are good


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

New Metro!!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

DAAAAAAAMN that looks sexy


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

wth is going on..  I'm so lost.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Why do people doubt Nintendo? This is the most awesomest thing ever.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

NINJA GAIDEn 3 ON WII U ??????????
WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SHHHHHHHHHHHHHIUTTTTT%?TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Why do people doubt Nintendo? This is the most awesomest thing ever.



They are non-believers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Take all my money Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

C'mon, Ninty, now you're just being mean


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> When did they claim it was a game. It's just a tech demo to show-off some of the console's power.



Did I say it was a game? No. I merely told people to wait until we see if games actually look this good.

Chillax. Ninja Gaiden 3 looks amazing.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys it's an handeld + A new HD console.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

controller is underwhelming but it looks like the console is gonna do its thang....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Did I... Did I just see Metro Last Light on Wii U?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't you guys see that rounder looking Wii when they first showed the controller when the guy was playing New Super Mario Bros.? I'm pretty sure that might've been the actual console. Not sure, but it did look different from a normal Wii. It had round edges.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Why do people doubt Nintendo? This is the most awesomest thing ever.



They were fools who know not what they doubted.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

And you people doubted....


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

SO THERE IS A NEW CONSOLE AFTER ALL?


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Overall I'm at least satisfied it all looks tight, just not sold on the controller just yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

So nintendo has done the reverse now, showing the controller first and we'll see the actual later.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow Ninja Gaiden, all I can say is wow. pek


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

And you KNOW since Ken Levine sold out to the Move, that we'll see Bioshock on Wii U.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

The controller looks like something I could get used to now that I've had time to think about it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I can still play all these on my 360/PS3. Show some exclusives that aren't mario/zelda/whatever.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok im halfway onbaord the hype train again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"Imagine playing football with a new controller"

Odd idea is odd 

Y Wud I kick it!!1 itz brand newz!1!


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

HOOOOLY FUCK BF3 on WIIu


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

With Madden having not have to choose ur plays on the remote it awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

EA..partnership? 

Holy..fuck.

Holy FUCK!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

I missed the controller. Anyone get a pic?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Also guys.

In case you didn't see.

In the silly "tech-demo" of the hardware.

When the guy turned off the TV.

They showed him using a regular Wii-mote-like controller.

So this isn't the ONLY controller.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 7, 2011)

IT'S OVER, NINTENDO WON.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

War of console ? It must be the first time ever a war was that one sided.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Stop doubting Reggie.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3 on WiiU. TAKE ALL MY MONEY NAO NINTENDO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3 not confirmed..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

EA Skate 4 for WiiU  =D


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

It's great they are getting games such as ghost recon but I already have a 360/PS3.. what does the Wii U offer that the others don't have for those games already?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

All those games id rather play on my ps3/xbox.  I want to see something exclusive I want to buy like Zelda!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo can I please see the new console.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Also guys.
> 
> In case you didn't see.
> 
> ...



Thank god.

I hope even the gamecube controller works on it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> IT'S OVER, NINTENDO WON.



Ninty won in the first hour. Now they're just doing extra credit.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It's great they are getting games such as ghost recon but I already have a 360/PS3.. what does the Wii U offer that the others don't have for those games already?



the awkward wii u controller???


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nintendo can I please see the new console.



Wii U= new console

The sooner you accept this the better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

But where is the console?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

All the haters are coming back sliding on their belly.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Wii U will evolve into a normal system. I don't want to play on a controller with the screen attached to it like a handheld.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sold on this yet. I need more info.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> All those games id rather play on my ps3/xbox.  I want to see something exclusive I want to buy like Zelda!



Bullshit. Now you can play it all with the wii U. Haters don't have the "nintendo has shitty graphics" argument.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm confused...aren't most of those games available on ps3/360?


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahh so the actual console hasn't been revealed yet? Excellent.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Ninty won in the first *minute*. Now they're just doing extra credit.



Fixed^ imo =P


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie is taking my heart pek


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I want a price too.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Meh. It's still just a gimmick with better graphics. And only good games are 3rd party.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to call it.

ME3 and Battlefield 3 is coming to Wii U.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

The new controller is FREAKING HUGE


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> All the haters are coming back sliding on their belly.



Its always a constant battle for Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Price tag, please.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

when i saw ninja gaiden 3 with the music for WII U it was so bad@$$
i just came


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> the awkward wii u controller???



Yeah but what does it offer to the gameplay besides showing the screen on the controller... (which is useless imo since my TV is _HUGE_ for a reason).


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHA NO PRICE


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Official console.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

All those fuckings sponsors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

honestly? not enough WiiU info


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

My body needed SSB4 footage


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

That's it? You shitting me? They hardly told us anything about the WiiU except the controller.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE CONSOLE!?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

No specs yet.  I am not pleased.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Jun 7, 2011)

No Shenmue 3 announcement for WiiU

I am disappoint


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Official console.



Thats fine with me. It doesn't look like a hulking behemoth at least.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo Trolls


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

I pity Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I fail to see anything special about this that makes it worth buying if you already have a 360/PS3. And that controller looks uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

This game seems fun. MII Pursuit !!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 102 (78 members and 24 guests)
Disciple Bellic*, Violent-nin, Darc, ichigeau, KLoWn, Ciupy, Stevenh1990, Shirker, Magoichi, Poo Bear, Utopia Realm, Vai, Farschad P The Perser, Icy_eagle, Gnome, Brandon Heat, Mist Puppet, Violent By Design, FearTear, MrChubz, Moondoggie, Audible Phonetics+, Death-kun, beasty, Linkdarkside, Scizor, TeenRyu, Super Mike, Lord Genome, Mecha-Kisame, MrCinos, WolfPrinceKouga, Lee Min Jung, Skywalker+, ShadowReij, Corran, Vegitto-kun, the_notorious_Z.?., Kiba_and_Pals, Malvingt2, Ryan Pleasure, Khris, Juub, Lord Darkmaster, Twinsen, Jetto no Kachi, Sesha, ExoSkel, Keaton, jdbzkh, Crowned Clown, Deathgun, Aurora, Goofy Titan, IsoloKiro, Kanali


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sticking to my GameCube controller


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait to play Mass Effect 3 on my Wii U.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Official console.




so its not just a controller ? its a real new console ?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck you Geoff         .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"It's like a portal to another world"

Really?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

That controller would probably be awkward to hold. 

Not sure right now about the new console, need more info. Nintendo still gets a higher grade than everyone else, with EA a close second.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure if want on the Wii Poo.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

This game seems really fun excuse me.


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo wins again

Not as good as their conference last year though


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

It was..

Not enough information goddamnit..


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys 

They are playing with the handeld.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> so its not just a controller ? its a real new console ?



Come on it was obvious since they started new visuals that it was.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Where is my GTAV? And My Pokemon? My Monster Hunter? Da FUCK?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

That's all good news, but the graphics still aren't better than PS3's or 360's, so whats the point in getting this.

And lol, aren't those studio bosses whores? One day they're talking about how great and revolutionary company/console A is, and the other day they're at the competition telling the same thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It was..
> 
> Not enough information goddamnit..



This, I needed more. I know Nintendo likes to be secretive cause Sony and Microsoft are idea stealing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but still. They could of at least picked up the new console and go here it is, "it's specs ass-rape PS3 and 360, deal with it."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS THE CONSOLE!?


 Tokyo Game Show. They are doing a reverse stuff Wii U. Wii console on E3, controller at Tokyo game show.



Corran said:


> That's it? You shitting me? They hardly told us anything about the WiiU except the controller.


 Tokyo Game Show. >.<


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I fail to see anything special about this that makes it worth buying if you already have a 360/PS3. And that controller looks uncomfortable as hell.



We really need specs.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

They said a billion times it's the freaking controller. They didn't show the system.


----------



## beasty (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Sony had the best conference.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo had a well played presentation but they never really put out true information. They talked about online being wonderful yet we dont have a true preview. I was dissappointed not to see zelda actual gameplay but Im sure it will be fine.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

They showed the receiver next to the tv.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

why should they reveal all info at once when they already beat the comp with the controller alone?


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo won.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Come on it was obvious since they started new visuals that it was.



^Can't believe people thought for a second it was just a new controller.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 Conference is over and some people aren't satisfied. Big surprise. 

LONG LIVE REGGIE AND PLUMBERS!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

MS and Sony shouldn't even bother anymore.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Those minigames are funny. 

And the new handeld is not huge. Really.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

No offense you guys but are you daft? Did you not see the 3rd party titles that have clearly too good graphics for them to be on the wii. Of course it's a fucking new console


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>People think E3 is the only game show

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto said:


> ^Can't believe people thought for a second it was just a new controller.



That's what people were raging for twenty minutes in the Blender E3 about, not pay attention.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tokyo Game Show. They are doing a reverse stuff Wii U. Wii console on E3, controller at Tokyo game show.
> 
> Tokyo Game Show. >.<



But I can't wait that long. 

And I just saw the system on the Nintendo demonstration video on their site.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

somehow i feel sony and microsoft aren't so threatened anymore..


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a huge list I could make right now about what they didn't discuss for WiiU.
Where are the freaking games and gameplay footage for it 

Really lackluster honestly.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 7, 2011)

Eh, I don't know how I feel about it. The graphics are nice, but I need more info.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >People think E3 is the only game show
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL



ITS NOT!?!?!?!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont get how Sony and Microsoft are done. The Wii-U essentially just up to par, from the demos it doesn't look better than the current gens yet.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Obligatory regarding the name..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JElywbkSbY&feature=player_embedded#at=11[/YOUTUBE]


And Nintendo won this!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

They're actually reading negative feedback..

/unexpected


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> No offense you guys but are you daft? Did you not see the 3rd party titles that have clearly too good graphics for them to be on the wii. Of course it's a fucking new console



But they still didn't look that good. Not even better than what the 360 can do.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe it is called Project Cafe cuz you take athe game with you and drink a cup of coffee at the cafe.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Why is this different from XBox 360 and PS

Because they don't have Nintendo's first-party support... the REAL best first-party support.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sold.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2011)

lol @ people who thought it was a new handheld.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo won E3 imo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii had a great presentation, but I'm not actually impressed with what they were selling.

Smash Bros on 3DS and 3rd party support is the coolest thing. But I don't get what they're doing that makes it so much better than Sony's PS3. Maybe for a casual gamer who will like the iPad thing, but I dont really care for it. This new system could end up like the Dreamcast.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Like Adam Sessler just said "Leaving the audience scratching their head isn't always the best way to go".

Nintendo won conference wise, but I expected more, or maybe my expectations were to high. Whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Those minigames are funny.
> 
> And the new handeld is not huge. Really.



people said the first xbox and dreamcast controllers were huge


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

fuck they announced smash bros. i expect 65+ characters


----------



## Dango (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the tablet function and the games look OK but still sort of casual gamer-ish though 
rios if you're reading this your life must be complete there was a parrot on the Wii U


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2011)

Picture of Wii U from Engadget:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

YOU GUYS ARE NEVER SATISFIED.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU should have been what the the Wii was when it came out.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpayJn3Ch5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ITS NOT!?!?!?!?



Um nooooo.....


----------



## beasty (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont get how Sony and Microsoft are done. The Wii-U essentially just up to par, from the demos it doesn't look better than the current gens yet.


Narutoforum has alot of Nintendo fanboys... ALOT


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Why is this different from XBox 360 and PS
> 
> Because they don't have Nintendo's first-party support... the REAL best first-party support.



And to those who don't play Zelda/Mario/Metroid games. Do you see there being a purpose to buying this?


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm guessing they still haven't come up with a final design for the console and that's why they didn't show it.

They also didn't show any first-party content for the new home console which kinda disappointed me


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Seeing Assassin's Creed now makes me REALLY sad that the real creative director was practically chased out of Ubisoft with their bad decisions.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

I don;t know why everyone is so excited over this.. there was barely any info on this new "console" they have.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> But they still didn't look that good. Not even better than what the 360 can do.



a) wasn't trying to argue that at all, just that Wii obviously couldn't handle the graphics shown

b) you're right, but these are ports so them looking the same isn't really a surprise


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

People raging because they wanted to know EVERYTHING about the new nintendo console.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd say Sony and Nintendo were about even.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay we need to address this:
CIRCLE PADS INSTEAD OF ANALOGUE STICKS WAT THA FUCK


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Um nooooo.....



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO....for real!?!?!?!?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And to those who don't play Zelda/Mario/Metroid games. Do you see there being a purpose to buying this?



If you don't play those, and don't want to play those, then you should simply kill yourself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Why is this different from XBox 360 and PS
> 
> Because they don't have Nintendo's first-party support... the REAL best first-party support.



except that we still haven't seen anything good *YET*..

so far, its another PS360 with cool gadgets..


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

That was not what I was expecting. 

It's like I watched an episode of Lost.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

All I have to say is, most of you people get pleased way too damn easily.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

so besides a new console

we're getting the same games we've been playing for 15 years? 


i'm not watching the stream but from the post...


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>PSVita with no specs

"BEST FUCKING THING EVER."

>WiiU with no specs

"WORST FUCKING THING EVER."


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> People raging because they wanted to know EVERYTHING about the new nintendo console.



Yeah, like games....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

PC wins          !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> PC wins          !



PC never wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >PSVita with no specs
> 
> "BEST FUCKING THING EVER."
> 
> ...



the price tag simply made the PSV.. if it were at least 50 dollars more.. people would rage..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

WHY DON'T WE KNOW EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW?! 

WHY DON'T THE GAMES LOOK EXACTLY LIKE THE OTHER TWO CONSOLES?!? 

STOP TRYING NEW THINGS, NINTENDO!


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok I'm not a big fan of the WiiU at the moment, but you need to understand current 360/PS3 games look 10x better than their launch titles. There's really no telling spec-wise how the WiiU stands up to the other two.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so besides a new console
> 
> we're getting the same games we've been playing for 15 years?
> 
> ...



Yes, we get the same rehashes from the past 15 years, and Nintendo finally catches up with some decent 3rd party support. Most posts in here are just hype.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Picture of Wii U from Engadget:



Is this the real thing though?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And to those who don't play Zelda/Mario/Metroid games. Do you see there being a purpose to buying this?



The same games appearing on the WiiU as on the other consoles?

Better graphics since this is a new console and the quality will go up since the developers will start to get more and more out of it?

How about playing a game of Ninja Gaiden 3 straight out of your bed when your wife sleeps?

Or having something that is essentially an IPad?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Not coming out for over a year

"I WANT EVERYTHING."


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >PSVita with no specs
> 
> "BEST FUCKING THING EVER."
> 
> ...



We saw gameplay and got a lot more info from the Vita. And a fucking price.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> I'd say Sony and Nintendo were about even.



>Wii-U is a controller


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Not showing 1st party titles for the WiiU was a fail though, It's true that apart from the controller, they have nothing to give 360/ps3 owners incentive to get the console. I think I'll like the controller myself though


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just highly intrigued about how games will utilize the controller, especially the first party games.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Is this the real thing though?



That was shown in the picture of those 4 guys with wiimotes and the guy in the middle with the WiiU.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Yeah, like games....



They showed some and annouced partnershiop with huge Game comapny. Why are you not satisfied by this for now ? THey spent half their time showing the 3DS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> the price tag simply made the PSV.. if it were at least 50 dollars more.. people would rage..



No they wouldn't.

Because it's Sony.

And everyone is on Sony's dick now because they showed exactly what they're describing the WiiU as - something visually impressive but a lot of useless bells and whistles that'll just get in the way.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shut the fuck up, honestly.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks solid so far. More news will come out but Nintendo definitely went the innovation route again with their next console only with the graphics to back it up. By the time the console drops there will be a lot more info and it should have more 1st and 3rd party support. Its not like its coming out this year so I want to see what else Nintendo releases info-wise.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

ITT: People know shit about Marketing-Mix.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> We saw gameplay and got a lot more info from the Vita. And a fucking price.


So fucking true.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo showed gameplay too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> We saw gameplay and got a lot more info from the Vita. And a fucking price.



They say the Vita is coming out in a few months, I'd sure hope so.

WiiU still has a year.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess expecting to know as much as we'd like is out of place..
It would've been nice to know a little more, but I guess time'll tell.

Kid Icarus and super mario 3DS looked awesome, though. And SSB4's anouncement made my day


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

That new Wii system is kick ass. Nintendo always try something different. We don't get a generic console with nice graphics. What people don't realize is that the Wii U most likely will play like the Wii so maybe we'll be able to play games such as Assassin's Creed and Batman with new mechanics.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >PSVita with no specs
> 
> "BEST FUCKING THING EVER."
> 
> ...





Damon Baird said:


> >Why is this different from XBox 360 and PS
> 
> Because they don't have Nintendo's first-party support... the REAL best first-party support.





Damon Baird said:


> >Not coming out for over a year
> 
> "I WANT EVERYTHING."





Disciple Bellic said:


> >Wii-U is a controller



>implying greentext works here


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

At least Sony didn't have anything to do with the Move.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

And no Kinect from XBox, either.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Nintendo showed gameplay too.


Nintendo showed jackshit on WiiU other than bunch of already-announced third party titles.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Or having something that is essentially an IPad?



Why would anyone want an iPad?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck that shit, I want that Zelda thing they showed during the controller trailer, looked better than anything I've seen in years.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They say the Vita is coming out in a few months, I'd sure hope so.
> 
> WiiU still has a year.



So Sony's big reveal was more impressive. Wii-U still looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo did fabulous...I am just pissed at certain developers....squeenix as usual...EA eventually...THQ by default...Capcom by nature.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendo showed jackshit on WiiU other than bunch of already-announced third party titles.



Not true. THey showed how the new handled worked, some features of it (adding a gyroscope by example)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*E3 2011: Nintendo Teases More Games*


here was even more news coming out of Nintendo's press conference after it was already over. A number of logos were displayed on the screen at the end. Here's a list of what we saw: 

Mario Party 9
Super Fossil Fighters
Dragon Quest Monsters 2
Kirby's Mass Attack


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>WiiU only showed already-announced-titles

>PS3's highlights were... Uncharted 3 and... InFamous 2 (came out today, fanboys better run and get it)

Oh yeah. And ONE good PSVita game.

Unless people are eating up those Move games.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> How about playing a game of Ninja Gaiden 3 straight out of your bed when your wife sleeps?



Can't you just play that game in another room?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendo showed jackshit on WiiU other than bunch of already-announced third party titles.



This is the way I see it, because its true.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

So its basically a console that puts nintendo up there with PS3 and 360 in terms of console power...they basically reversed the situation by wanting to take a slice of the core gamers with their first party title as incentive as opposed to sony and microsoft wanting to take a slice of the casual market with HD as incentive.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is waiting until next year to really blow us away it seems.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony had best presentation followed by nintenso


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU was also the one to show the FIRST gameplay footage of Darksiders II, as far as I know.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *E3 2011: Nintendo Teases More Games*
> 
> 
> here was even more news coming out of Nintendo's press conference after it was already over. A number of logos were displayed on the screen at the end. Here's a list of what we saw:
> ...



I'm down for a new Kirby console game definitely but I better get my Star Fox too. It will be a tragedy if I don't get one this generation.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> So its basically a console that puts nintendo up there with PS3 and 360 in terms of console power...they basically reversed the situation by wanting to take a slice of the core gamers with their first party title as incentive as opposed to sony and microsoft wanting to take a slice of the casual market with HD as incentive.



We still don't know the spec, so for all we know it may be even mor powerful. 

It's too soon to makes those judgements.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Why would anyone want an iPad?



You can watch glorious porn on it..while you are in transit? 




Trick2 said:


> So its basically a console that puts nintendo up there with PS3 and 360 in terms of console power...they basically reversed the situation by wanting to take a slice of the core gamers with their first party title as incentive as opposed to sony and microsoft wanting to take a slice of the casual market with HD as incentive.




Yeahhh...how about no?


I am willing to bet that their new console is much more powerful hardware-wise than a bunch of consoles with 6-year-old tech..


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This is the way I see it, because its true.



ooooooooooooh.

jerry, jerry, jerry.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >WiiU only showed already-announced-titles
> 
> >PS3's highlights were... Uncharted 3 and... InFamous 2 (came out today, fanboys better run and get it)
> 
> ...



Both are true. Both suck.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> They showed some and annouced partnershiop with huge Game comapny. Why are you not satisfied by this for now ? THey spent half their time showing the 3DS.



You mean EA? Woo?
So spending half their time on 3DS gives them an excuse to not show proper gameplay or detailing some of the actual console?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

Interview coming. 

Reggie will give you all your bottles hopefully.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> I'm down for a new Kirby console game definitely but I better get my Star Fox too. It will be a tragedy if I don't get one this generation.



They have to have Starfox, it would be sacrilege not to at this point.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Both are true. Both suck.


yeah sure


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

A new Nintendo Console that has graphics as good (being better isn't out of the realm of possibility) with a bunch of 1st party flagship titles, solid 3rd party support, and a controller that can do a billion and a half things, and people are wondering why someone would want to buy this. You guys are unfucking believable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad that Sony doesn't need to release spec-details.

People just automatically assume it'll be awesome because... hey, it's Sony. They never do anything wrong.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> You mean EA? Woo?
> So spending half their time on 3DS gives them an excuse to not show proper gameplay or detailing some of the actual console?



Oh stop being a spoiled child. They obviously didn't reveal everything (even if they did show some gameplay, annouce partnership (EA? Namco..), show it had HD content) It would be commercially stupid to do it like this.

But hey, feel free to whine on how you don't know if a New Zelda or Mario will come out.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol.

No Pikimin

No 3D Mario

No HD Zelda

No GTA V

No pricing

Just a bunch of logos and promises.

Wii U Mad?


No but seriously, i think most people's expectations were unreasonably high, including mine.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

So is E3 over? Or anything else happening?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

But..holy shit did they do bad on the explanation part or what?

They could have said that they have a new console,more powerful than any other on the market right now,and that its greatest innovation was the controller,just like the Wii.

And then present the damn thing.


Instead people were left scratching their head on what the thing really was..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> A new Nintendo Console that has graphics as good (being better isn't out of the realm of possibility) with a bunch of 1st party flagship titles, solid 3rd party support, and a controller that can do a billion and a half things, and people are wondering why someone would want to buy this. You guys are unfucking believable.




I have the PS3 and the Wii, which does all of this stuff already. It's 3rd party support is still questionable, the Wii had 3rd party support from EA and the like it just wasn't any good. When the new consoles come out, who is to say Nintendo won't be in the same situation?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> yeah sure



I'm not saying the games suck; but the announcements sucked. We already knew all this. It's just one big commercial.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

As said earlier, PS3/360 launch titles now look crap compared to the current games. The new Wii could be higher in specs, but devs haven't pushed the boat out yet. We really shouldn't judge until they release the specs of the console.

I'm kinda mixed towards WiiU at the moment.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> We still don't know the spec, so for all we know it may be even mor powerful.
> 
> It's too soon to makes those judgements.



of course its all speculation at this point...because they were purposely being vague as an androgynous Thai stripper.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> A new Nintendo Console that has graphics as good (being better isn't out of the realm of possibility) with a bunch of 1st party flagship titles, solid 3rd party support, and a controller that can do a billion and a half things, and people are wondering why someone would want to buy this. You guys are unfucking believable.




Quoted for truth!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

So a meh E3 overall, Nintendo didn't really deliver that "Fuck awesome!" They did last year.

But wasn't bad.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Or if people had even half a brain they could reason that based on 3rd party titles appearing on WiiU, it's a new console


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie on G4 now.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

Can i has a pokemon console game and gray please nintendo?


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> A new Nintendo Console that has graphics as good (being better isn't out of the realm of possibility) with a bunch of 1st party flagship titles, solid 3rd party support, and a controller that can do a billion and a half things, and people are wondering why someone would want to buy this. You guys are unfucking believable.



Probably because the conference told us nothing new or things we couldn't figure out for ourselves.
They really didn't give us enough info. And why buy 3rd party games on WiiU? They seriously did not give us any reason to.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

That EA dude just confirmed that Mass Effect 3 and Battlefield 3 graphics can be handled by the Wiiu.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> So is E3 over? Or anything else happening?



The rest of E3 is focus on the games and revealing of gameplay.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie on G4 now.



link               ?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> But..holy shit did they do bad on the explanation part or what?
> 
> They could have said that they have a new console,more powerful than any other on the market right now,and that its greatest innovation was the controller,just like the Wii.
> 
> ...



This isn't a complex riddle box. It's a console whose primary new thing (aside from updated graphics) is a cool new controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie said 1080ip


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

But I can say this: It makes people go "GIVE ME MORE!!!" You always save the best for last  


also 


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 92 (70 members and 22 guests)
TeenRyu, Ciupy, Spirit King, Malvingt2, Gnome, Icy_eagle, MakeEmum, Fan o Flight, Violent-nin, KLoWn, MrChubz, Corran, Violent By Design, Darc, Shirker, ExoSkel, MrCinos, Sotei, Geogeo, typhoon72, WolfPrinceKouga, Magoichi, AndrewRogue, Brandon Heat, Ennoea, Raidoton, Insight, Lee Min Jung, Nodonn, Poo Bear, Alchemist73, Skywalker, Aeon, VastoLorDae, Death-kun, Spanish Hoffkage, Super Mike, Kiba_and_Pals, Snugg-kun, TheWon, Lord Genome, Jetto no Kachi, Twinsen, Rasendori, Khris, beasty, omiK, Lord Darkmaster


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm glad that Sony doesn't need to release spec-details.
> 
> People just automatically assume it'll be awesome because... hey, it's Sony. They never do anything wrong.



So much truth and gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I really feel bad for the people who didn't have the mental capacity to understand what was being shown.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U will have 1080p. 

Where are all you haters on the graphics now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have the PS3 and the Wii, which does all of this stuff already. It's 3rd party support is still questionable, the Wii had 3rd party support from EA and the like it just wasn't any good. When the new consoles come out, who is to say Nintendo won't be in the same situation?



It's a new console with much higher graphic capabilites than either PS3 or XBox360.

As developers make games for it and start to exploit its hardware,the visuals will start to leave the old console's ones in the dust.

And besides..that controller.

You can keep your Move and Kinect,I'd rather have the..urgh..WiiU..\


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm glad that Sony doesn't need to release spec-details.
> 
> People just automatically assume it'll be awesome because... hey, it's Sony. They never do anything wrong.



I think the difference is they actually showed Vita in action on-stage in real time. That gave people the idea how much power the handheld has, which is about sub-PS3 graphics. So, one could figure out the specs would be somewhat similar or a little bit below the PS3. Plus, they announced a reasonable price mark for it. The most important question now is how long is the battery life?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> It's a new console with much higher graphic capabilites than either PS3 or XBox360.



Source?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll just remain neutral on the Wii-u until we hear more about exclusive support.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a chance of footage of SSB4 beeing shown in this stream?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> That EA dude just confirmed that Mass Effect 3 and Battlefield 3 graphics can be handled by the Wiiu.



I can already play those on PS4/360.. what else is new?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't get this. Are you guys expecting a list of launch titles a year from release?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> I think the difference is they actually showed Vita in action on-stage in real time. That gave people the idea how much power the handheld has, which is about sub-PS3 graphics. So, one could figure out the specs would be somewhat similar or a little bit below the PS3. Plus, they announced a reasonable price mark for it. The most important question now is how long is the battery life?



It lagged horribly, had poor frame-rates, the touch-screen was unresponsive some of the time, and NOBODY CARED.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2011)

The biggest problem with the Wii was that "core gamers" weren't satisfied! Now the console has better 3rd party support and better specs. Casual gamers will buythe WiiU anyway but now Nintendo has good chances to win over everybody!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll just remain neutral on the Wii-u until we hear more about exclusive support.


 Nintendo Live Blog tonight and tomorrow. Keep an eye on that.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Source?



The hardware of the PS3 and Xbox 360 being more then a half-decade old and common sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

I want a price.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's a new console with much higher graphic capabilites than either PS3 or XBox360.
> 
> As developers make games for it and start to exploit its hardware,the visuals will start to leave the old console's ones in the dust.
> 
> ...



TBF the controller is actually useful to a hardcore game, e.g cleared up interface, more precise control in certain aspects, can show a completely different view etc.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I want a Wii-U.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Source?



My own ass at this point..

The hardware on the PS3,XBox360 is 6 years old at this time.


You aren't telling me that you think the WiiU is just on par with those right?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

^ You mean like the Wii?



Ciupy said:


> It's a new console with much higher graphic capabilites than either PS3 or XBox360.
> 
> As developers make games for it and start to exploit its hardware,the visuals will start to leave the old console's ones in the dust.



What? you don't know this. It's more likely have the specs only equal to PS3/360 so Nintendo can sell it for relatively cheap with large profit.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2011)

Woke up a couple of minutes ago, did I missed anything?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> You aren't telling me that you think the WiiU is just on par with those right?



I always expect the worst.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Were you ready?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to play strategy games with that thing


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's a new console with much higher graphic capabilites than either PS3 or XBox360.
> 
> As developers make games for it and start to exploit its hardware,the visuals will start to leave the old console's ones in the dust.
> 
> ...




Of course it will be stronger than the PS3 or 360, I at least would hope so. But it's not going to go long with out a challenge from newer and likely more powerful consoles.

I dont really get the move and kinect thing, why would I want any of those - I also have the Wii which is the same thing.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2011)

I was looking for much more from nintendo's new console  well, if they can put a normal non mid level zelda game on it - I will sure buy it


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> The hardware of the PS3 and Xbox 360 being more then a half-decade old and common sense.



It's NINTENDO. Do you remember their last two consoles? 3DS and Wii are both old tech so why wouldn't WiiU :/


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF the controller is actually useful to a hardcore game, e.g cleared up interface, more precise control in certain aspects, can show a completely different view etc.



Finally someone who actually says something useful other than "It's awesome because its Nintendo".


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

> The hardware of the PS3 and Xbox 360 being more then a half-decade old and common sense.


 I dont get why it is that much of a given. It'll look a bit better than the PS3/360. I mean, you do realize that the DS, 3DS and Wii are all considered old technology upon their release right?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm concerned about the circle pads though.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii Revolution should have been the name.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ You mean like the Wii?
> 
> 
> 
> What? you don't know this. It's more likely have the specs only equal to PS3/360 so Nintendo can sell it for relatively cheap with large profit.



Only equal to make a profit?

Do you have any ideea how cheap a graphics card that could totally shame the Ati and the Cell Processor present in the Xbox360 and the PS3 is? 

And they'd still want their console to stay competitive after a few years on the market.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie said E3 they focus on the controller. So my best bet Tokyo Game Show = Console


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It lagged horribly, had poor frame-rates, the touch-screen was unresponsive some of the time, and NOBODY CARED.



The frame-rates should be fixed during development. Those games are probably in the very early development stages. I know for a fact SFxT was because it did not play that spectacular even on consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Only equal to make a profit?
> 
> Do you have any ideea how cheap a graphics card that could totally shame the Ati and the Cell Processor present in the Xbox360 and the PS3 is?
> 
> And they'd still want their console to stay competitive after a few years on the market.



You mean like the Wii?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Implying Sony doesn't use old tech
>Admitted PSV tech is two years old


----------



## Laxus (Jun 7, 2011)

"Do a barrel roll"


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie trolling us on the interview with G4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie's favorite word is "experiences"


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Is there a chance of footage of SSB4 beeing shown in this stream?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPRRIBjVbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> It's NINTENDO. Do you remember their last two consoles? 3DS and Wii are both old tech so why wouldn't WiiU :/



We've already seen graphics on par with PS3 already. It's incredibly easy to gather.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

What are the circle pads? Someone tell me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You mean like the Wii?



The wii came out around the same time as the Xbox and PS3 geneeration so it's a pretty poor comparison, considering how powerful the gamecube was. They chose to make a cheaper console than stay up-to-date whereas they don't have to be up-to-date to beat Xbox and ps3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPRRIBjVbo[/YOUTUBE]





Well played sir.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Grades everyone? 
Post em


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Implying Sony doesn't use old tech
> >Admitted PSV tech is two years old



Why are you so caught up on mentioning Sony when nobody else does?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What are the circle pads? Someone tell me.



The same stick that is on a 3DS.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Shirker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPRRIBjVbo[/YOUTUBE]



Figured as much. =/


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

That Zelda I saw at the end better be in development.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Implying Sony doesn't use old tech
> >Admitted PSV tech is two years old



I have to say over the past two days, your bias really shows.

Two year tech for a video gaming system isn't old tech. o_0.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont get why it is that much of a given. It'll look a bit better than the PS3/360. I mean, you do realize that the DS, 3DS and Wii are all considered old technology upon their release right?



You realize every console ever has old technology. Even the PS3 was outdated when it launched.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> The frame-rates should be fixed during development. Those games are probably in the very early development stages. I know for a fact SFxT was because it did not play that spectacular even on consoles.



If handheld titles take more than two years to develop... s'a damn shame.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You mean like the Wii?



They marketed that console for the casual crowd,not putting any accent on what it could do as much as on the control scheme.

I don't really think this time is the same..

Of course they will try to market it due to the new controller..but I'd also bet that the EA Games thing wasn't for the soccer-moms who bought the Wii.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> It's NINTENDO. Do you remember their last two consoles? 3DS and Wii are both old tech so why wouldn't WiiU :/


3DS games don't look much worse than Vita games so far...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone have G4 Reggie interview transcript? Or can someone just summarize for me? 

Also lol Hulk Hogan on gametrailers


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It lagged horribly, had poor frame-rates, the touch-screen was unresponsive some of the time, and NOBODY CARED.



Both game and console are still in development what did you expect...nobody is busting Microsoft's balls real hard when the lag in their games were apparent, it was just pointed out and everyone moved on because it was understandable.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The wii came out around the same time as the Xbox and PS3 geneeration so it's a pretty poor comparison, considering how powerful the gamecube was. They chose to make a cheaper console than stay up-to-date whereas they don't have to be up-to-date to beat Xbox and ps3



Nintendo bases themselves around what turns the most profit. It would be no surprise to see this things specs be equal or barely better, and easily outstripped by a $300 PC.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have to say over the past two days, your bias really shows.
> 
> Two year tech for a video gaming system isn't old tech. o_0.



My point was everyone's bitching about Nintendo having "old tech" when they don't even KNOW what the tech is.

But no one cares that Sony does, as does Microsoft EXTREMELY so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You realize every console ever has old technology. Even the PS3 was outdated when it launched.



What does that have to do with the DS, 3DS and Wii being very outdated technology when they came out? Yes, video gaming will naturally use older tech, but in relation to other console releases Wii has been using cheap tech for quite a while. The Gamecube was the last gaming console they had that was not outdated by video game standards.

I mean even the stuff you buy from PC on retail is "old" tech. When I said Nintendo's past consoles were old, I was talking in relative terms. I think this latest console will basically be what the Wii was to the PS2/Gamecube/Xbox. The Wii rapes those 3 specs wise for the most part, but that doesn't mean it was impressive.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo bases themselves around what turns the most profit. It would be no surprise to see this things specs be equal or barely better, and easily outstripped by a $300 PC.



Still doesn't prevent it from raping PS3 and Xbox specs wise. they are plenty of wasy they can get things cheaper than a consumer ever could, even really hooked up consumers.


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2011)

Last 4 pages or so have been splendid


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo bases themselves around what turns the most profit. It would be no surprise to see this things specs be equal or barely better, and easily *outstripped by a $300 PC*.



You just described every current0gen console, even at release.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

whats hulk talkin bout?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2011)

What does Hulk Logan has anything to do with games? Besides playing as him in the wrestling games....


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Both game and console are still in development what did you expect...*nobody is busting Microsoft's balls real hard when the lag in their games were apparent, *it was just pointed out and everyone moved on because it was understandable.



Are you _blind_.  All everyone DOES is bust Microsoft balls. People went on a twenty minute tirade when the "reconnect controller!" thing happened at E3.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Still doesn't prevent it from raping PS3 and Xbox specs wise.



It depends on how much better is being implied. "high end" and "just better" are really huge differences when you use current consoles as a base.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What does that have to do with the DS, 3DS and Wii being very outdated technology when they came out? Yes, video gaming will naturally use older tech, but in relation to other console releases Wii has been using cheap tech for quite a while. The Gamecube was the last gaming console they had that was not outdated by video game standards.



How is what the Wii has relevant to what this will have?


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

How the WiiU controller gonna look like the 3DS older brother, still blown at that lol. Hope the price ain't crazy.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

reggie interview on gametrailers


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

When is Square Enix's conference?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You just described every current0gen console, even at release.



Then what's the excuse for the Wii's tech being ancient? and PS3 for releasing at $599.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet Ken Levine feels like SUCH a jack-ass right now.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll buy the Wiiu for the same reason I bought the wii, Super Smash fucking brothers.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It depends on how much better is being implied. "high end" and "just better" are really huge differences when you use current consoles as a base.



We don't know yet and that is the truth.

But think about this.

Almost PS3-graphics are possible on a handheld.

This is a new console!

I'd rather take my bet with the "much better" than "high-end" though..

Too bad they didn't actually release some damned specs..



Gnome said:


> Then what's the excuse for the Wii's tech being ancient? and PS3 for releasing at $599.




Wii sold on its control scheme alone.

And PS3 had the then-new BluRay tech and the insanely expensive to develop Cell Tech.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> When is Square Enix's conference?



Lololol.

It's funny 'cause they have nothing to show.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 overall so far has been balls. It seems to get consistently worse every year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> How is what the Wii has relevant to what this will have?




Erm, if you're literally asking what relevance the current Wii has with the new one then maybe you missed the convention.

But if you mean a rhetorical for why I mentioned the Wii,  it doesn't I was merely making a comparison. I just said I'm predicting the Wii-U will be in a similar situation as the Wii. I can only go from what was shown, but these demos didn't look better than the current stuff we have now, at its best it'll probably be what the Wii was to the PS2/Xbox/Cube. 

 I don't really see how what I said was offensive, it is a very logical prediction. Naturally, a system that will be released earlier will have the highest chance of it being a weak computer compared to its other generation compadres.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I bet Ken Levine feels like SUCH a jack-ass right now.


The guy is a sell out.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully new Smash Bros wont suck as hard as Brawl. 

Falcon best not be nerfed again


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Lololol.
> 
> It's funny 'cause they have nothing to show.


As long as they show Deus Ex Human Revolution. That's all I care about, hence the question.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then what's the excuse for the Wii's tech being ancient? and PS3 for releasing at $599.



Nintendo aiming for casual gamers who don't give a damn, and the (very new and expensive at the time) blu-ray technology. So I was wrong in that I wouldn't have been able to build a PS3 for $300 due to the blu-ray aspect.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> E3 overall so far has been balls. It seems to get consistently worse every year.


 
Probably because we have reached the peak of groundbreaking technology advancements.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that if Nintendo can get away with using PS3 and 360 equivalent tech and selling millions, they will., it's just that much more profit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The guy is a sell out.



You can see he was about to cry and just wanted to cut his own throat when he was telling the heart-wrenching tale of how he sold out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No they wouldn't.
> 
> Because it's Sony.
> 
> And everyone is on Sony's dick now because they showed exactly what they're describing the WiiU as - something visually impressive but a lot of useless bells and whistles that'll just get in the way.



oh yes they will.. 3DS was pwning before the price tag was announced.. people were like "lol NGP that thing will cost a thousand dollars or something".. 

WiiU is impressive.. but its not what people hoped it would be, more accurately; not what people want. and what people want is a good alternative from PS360 + nintendo's 1st party games with hardcore gaming depth(like what N64 had)..

its not too late though.. but non-impressive exclusives and a huge ass controller, even biased fanboys would "meh" at that..


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Do people realize specs mean nothing? The ease to develop games on the hardware is a much bigger factor than what the console is actually capable of. PS3 is far more powerful than the 360 from a hardware standpoint, but it gets crapped on regularly by Xbox 360 games. Mainly because it's easier to develop games on the 360 than it is to develop games on the overly complicated hardware of the PS3.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Lololol.
> 
> It's funny 'cause they have nothing to show.



Deus Ex: Human Revolution ..I don't care about the rest unless they tell me they are actually going to make a decent Final Fantasy again.

Heck,I'd even go for a remake of an old but great one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> As long as they show Deus Ex Human Revolution. That's all I care about, hence the question.



Square doesn't do conferences.

And they let Eidos operate as a separate entity anyway.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Square doesn't do conferences.
> 
> And they let Eidos operate as a separate entity anyway.


They do closed conferences.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 7, 2011)

Aw shit Tekken 3D


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Probably because we have reached the peak of groundbreaking technology advancements.



Then we should have groundbreaking _gameplay_ advancements. There's only a few games I am truly hyped for, and only a couple were shown during the conferences.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They do closed conferences.



Not anymore.

They can't afford it.

Especially what with their MMO and all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Do people realize specs mean nothing? The ease to develop games on the hardware is a much bigger factor than what the console is actually capable of. *PS3 is far more powerful than the 360 from a hardware standpoint, but it gets crapped on regularly by Xbox 360 games.* Mainly because it's easier to develop games on the 360 than it is to develop games on the overly complicated hardware of the PS3.




That's how it was at the start, it's not like that anymore.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm, if you're literally asking what relevance the current Wii has with the new one then maybe you missed the convention.


What does an old console with an old marketing plan have to do with this?



> But if you mean a rhetorical for why I mentioned the Wii, I didn't. I just said I'm predicting the Wii-U will be in a similar situation as the Wii. I can only go from what was shown, but these demos didn't look better than the current stuff we have now, at its best it'll probably be what the Wii was to the PS2/Xbox/360. I don't really see how what I said was offensive, it is a very logical prediction. Naturally, a system that will be released earlier will have the highest chance of it being a weak computer compared to its other generation compadres.



Your prediction is illogical though. The console is releasing in a year so obviously there isn't a ton of 3rd party stuff to show. Also as I'm typing this I just heard it from Reggie's mouth during the interview, "This console has the latest technology). Happy?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> They can't afford it.
> 
> Especially what with their MMO and all.



Is that chick in your avatar from Final Fantasy?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> That's how it was at the start, it's not like that anymore.



Huh yeah it's still like that. Mainly because developers do their stuff on the 360 before the PS3. All those games you see on the PS3 are ports from the 360. Name me a single game on the PS3 that far surpasses the graphics you see on the 360. And no, Uncharted 3 isn't a good answer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone find geoff keighley from gametrailers very annoying? This guy tends to talk over people when he is interviewing and apparently, he constantly asks same stupid multiple questions.

I can tell Reggie is already frustrated with him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Then we should have groundbreaking _gameplay_ advancements. There's only a few games I am truly hyped for, and only a couple were shown during the conferences.



Well I'm hyped for the usual which is GoW3, MW3, and ME3. Xboxbro ftw


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

'Latest technology' means fuck all. But I do agree, I honestly think WiiU's specs are better than 360 & PS3's. You can't really tell until a 3rd party developer actually makes an exclusive for the WiiU (multiplat = same graphics on all PC/360/PS3/WiiU) and pushes it the hardware to the limits.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

From an interview with the developers behind Darksiders 2:
_
"the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game."_


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> From an interview with the developers behind Darksiders 2:
> _
> "the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game."_



Interesting......still on the fence about it all though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie is so pissed at this guy.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like if Nintendo is serious about keeping their 3rd party support, they better have future proof tech in the Wii-u, which is what I'm doubting. When Sony and MS release new consoles, Nintendo will get ditched. If they were confident in their tech then they wouldn't have had to create a new gimmick.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> From an interview with the developers behind Darksiders 2:
> _
> "the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game."_


 Source please?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Geoff needs to let the man speak already


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

PS3 & xbox > Wii U

Period

Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone find geoff keighley from gametrailers very annoying? This guy tends to talk over people when he is interviewing and apparently, he constantly asks same stupid multiple questions.
> 
> I can tell Reggie is already frustrated with him.



He seems like he is trying to rag on him a lot.

"HEY WHAT HAPPENED, YOU SAID YOU WEREN'T GOING TALK ABOUT IT UNTIL YOU REACH 44 MILLION SALES." Or, something to that extent.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> He seems like he is trying to rag on him a lot.
> 
> "HEY WHAT HAPPENED, YOU SAID YOU WEREN'T GOING TALK ABOUT IT UNTIL YOU REACH 44 MILLION SALES." Or, something to that extent.


No, he talks over lot of people when is doing an interview. The EA president was pissed when he constantly talked over him and asking stupid off topic questions in last interview.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone find geoff keighley from gametrailers very annoying? This guy tends to talk over people when he is interviewing and apparently, he constantly asks same stupid multiple questions.
> 
> I can tell Reggie is already frustrated with him.



Extremely annoying, considering his bias is obvious which is pretty shallow for a someone who should try and be equal.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different



Hey look, a 12 year old gamer who thinks he's hardcore because he hates on Nintendo. You're probably the type to think games are hardcore when they're rated M and have a lot of swearing.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different



And how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Source please?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

on the plus side.. 3DS fuckin impressed.. i think am getting that shit next month


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't listen to Geoff. "Sony is the best with first party"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll just remain neutral on the Wii-u until we hear more about exclusive support.


I'll take this road as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, Reggie just yelled "GEOFF!!!"


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Some minor specs on it, but no one cares.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie seriously wants to punch this guy right now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Huh yeah it's still like that. Mainly because developers do their stuff on the 360 before the PS3. All those games you see on the PS3 are ports from the 360. Name me a single game on the PS3 that far surpasses the graphics you see on the 360. And no, Uncharted 3 isn't a good answer.


 You made the claim that 360 games look better now, I said they don't. Why does that mean that PS3 has to look better? They look the same more or less, and I don't play enough current gen games to notice any finer details.

Yes, I am aware that games are often developed using 360 technology. 



Juub said:


> Huh yeah it's still like that. Mainly because developers do their stuff on the 360 before the PS3. All those games you see on the PS3 are ports from the 360. Name me a single game on the PS3 that far surpasses the graphics you see on the 360. And no, Uncharted 3 isn't a good answer.



I'm talking from a graphic stand point, what does 3rd Party support have to do with anything?

Wow, Reggie said it was the latest in technology - it sure showed. (this is sarcasm).


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different



Exhibit A of _my opinion > yours_


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, Reggie got annoyed.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

GEOFF!

Reggie's body is ready to hit Geoff


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

GEOFF'S BODY IS NOT READY FOR REGGIE'S FLAMING FISTS OF FURY.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> From an interview with the developers behind Darksiders 2:
> _
> "the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game."_



Not the PC?


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

is there a link to reggie's interview?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha Reggie pissed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie :I'm gonna kill this guy"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different



To soon to judge such things, but.....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Godot said:


> is there a link to reggie's interview?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha "You and i will have a PERSONAL CONVERSATION!"


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Man Reggie is about to lose it 

And so am I for that matter, Geoff is just ugggh


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

Christ Geoff's pockets must be filled with Sony's money.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Godot said:


> is there a link to reggie's interview?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh this shit is more fun than the actual conference


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Blu-Ray? No. So, it won't be Blu-Ray? NO, it won't be blu-ray.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Blu-Ray? No. So, it won't be Blu-Ray? NO, it won't be blu-ray.


You see? This guy tends to rub people in a wrong way.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

They're not interviewing him. They're attacking him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a Wii-U vs PSVita battle


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They're not interviewing him. They're attacking him.



They're trying to attack him; but he floors them instead


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

No word on 3rd party support............


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

If I were Reggie I would have choked that guy to death.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie with the death stare at the end of the interview.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> It's a Wii-U vs PSVita battle



Console vs handheld?


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

well that interview was......strange...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

that was not funny 


*Spoiler*: __ 




okay i laughed


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

There's gonna be some great Reggie meme's after this.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that douche was very rude to Reggie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck I missed Reggie interview


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck nintendo is going get my money again.. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

> At the very least, Vigil believes that gamers can look forward to ports to Nintendo’s new console that are not inferior to every other version of the game. When we asked Bonstead if he thought it was possible that the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, *"Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game. With it’s controller, [the Wii U version of Darksiders II] might be the best version of the game."*



Already posted but it just makes me feel all tingly inside.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>It's not Blu-ray
>Developer says it's more powerful

I BET NINTENDO MADE THEIR OWN DISC FORMAT.

WE ARE LIVING IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

zelda demo gameplay.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You made the claim that 360 games look better now, I said they don't. Why does that mean that PS3 has to look better? They look the same more or less, and I don't play enough current gen games to notice any finer details.


 They do look better most of the time. Not just a tad bit but there's usually a decent difference.

, PC is 1st, 360 is clear 2nd and PS3 is distant 3rd. Hell, 360 looks closer to PC than to PS3



> Yes, I am aware that games are often developed using 360 technology.


 That's why most of the time multiplatform games look better on the 360. Developers often complained about the PS3 having a difficult hardware to understand. The system is powerful as hell but most of its power goes to waste. By the time developers figure it out, the next gen will already be out and the PS3 will be left behind.




> I'm talking from a graphic stand point, what does 3rd Party support have to do with anything?


 It's easier to compare the same game on different consoles. High-end PS3 games rival high-end 360 games in terms of graphics. Multiplatform games on the 360 look better most of the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

kinda sad that the press conferences' highlights were BF3, a price tag, and a controller..

next year better have PS4 & Xbox720 announcements


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes the AC:Revelation trailer music?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PS3 & xbox > Wii U
> 
> Period
> 
> Any gamer agrees only casual gamers think different



Ahhahahaha!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda: 

so far:

exploration win


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Am I the only one who likes the AC:Revelation trailer music?



Music was good but it made the trailer shit because it didn't fit at all.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >It's not Blu-ray
> >Developer says it's more powerful
> 
> I BET NINTENDO MADE THEIR OWN DISC FORMAT.
> ...



That's doubtful. By more powerful they're most likely talking about GPU and CPU.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't the Wii and Gamecube have its own disc format?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda on LIVE stream


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> kinda sad that the press conferences' highlights were BF3, a price tag, and a controller..
> 
> next year better have PS4 & Xbox720 announcements



As far as I know Sony is sticking to their 10 year PS3 lifespan. I don't think we'll be seeing much for a while.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

"The entire game is a dungeon"

Not sure if srs =P


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That's doubtful. By more powerful they're most likely talking about GPU and CPU.



Abused caps are a joke.

Get with the program.

Also, Skyward Sword:

A DUNGEON WITHIN A DUNGEON WITHIN A DUNGEON.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Didn't the Wii and Gamecube have its own disc format?



Perhaps. I don't think Nintendo designed them tough.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> They do look better most of the time. Not just a tad bit but there's usually a decent difference.
> 
> , PC is 1st, 360 is clear 2nd and PS3 is distant 3rd. Hell, 360 looks closer to PC than to PS3
> 
> ...




The quality of what can  be attained out of the XBox360 at launch compared to now is..well..it's big.


Just look at Oblivion which was considered gorgeous at launch and see how Skyrim looks right now.

No comparison,especially the characters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> They do look better most of the time. Not just a tad bit but there's usually a decent difference.
> 
> , PC is 1st, 360 is clear 2nd and PS3 is distant 3rd. Hell, 360 looks closer to PC than to PS3
> 
> ...




I remember reading in 2010 that it was shifting, and I do vividly remember people saying that Crysis 2 was better on the PS3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> As far as I know Sony is sticking to their 10 year PS3 lifespan. I don't think we'll be seeing much for a while.



Just because they show a new console doesn't mean they'll retire the old one.

>PS2


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> *Abused caps are a joke.
> *
> Get with the program.
> 
> ...



What              ?


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

there is a reason Geoff isnt with G4 anymore


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> kinda sad that the press conferences' highlights were BF3, a price tag, and a controller..
> 
> next year better have PS4 & Xbox720 announcements



Why come out with a PS4 when the PS3 barely has a decent library?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii was just DVD as far as I know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> As far as I know Sony is sticking to their 10 year PS3 lifespan. I don't think we'll be seeing much for a while.



2012- announce PS4
2013- late 2013 release
2014- first year of console

thats 2 more years for the PS3 to die quietly


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why come out with a PS4 when the PS3 barely has a decent library?


Who does have a decent library?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The quality of what can  be attained out of the XBox360 at launch compared to now is..well..it's big.
> 
> 
> Just look at Oblivion which was considered gorgeous at launch and see how Skyrim looks right now.
> ...


 That's exactly my point. The 360 has more than enough power to hold its own against the PS3. The PS3 is far more powerful, but also far more difficult to understand. People ranting about the PS3's hardware can go take a hike, it's almost irrelevant because that powerful hardware doesn't show itself where it matters. On the T.V. screen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> there is a reason Geoff isnt with G4 anymore



Two reasons:

G4 is garbage.

Geoff is a douche.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why come out with a PS4 when the *PS3 barely has a decent library*?



LOLwhut? 

i dunno whats your definition of decent, but counting multiplatforms alone, that qualifies as a decent library..

stop trolling


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Geoff is such a whore for Sony. Terrible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to see the actual power behind the system, or a decent lineup atleast before i make my decision on if its a waste of money or not


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Back to my Skyward Sword impressions:

YO DAWG, I HERD YOU LIKE DUNGEONS.

SO I PUT A DUNGEON IN YOUR DUNGEON SO YOU CAN DUNGEON CRAWL WHILE YOU DUNGEON CRAWL!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> That's exactly my point. The 360 has more than enough power to hold its own against the PS3. The PS3 is far more powerful, but also far more difficult to understand. People ranting about the PS3's hardware can go take a hike, it's almost irrelevant because that powerful hardware doesn't show itself where it matters. On the T.V. screen.



Sony's biggest mistake was creating the Cell Processor.

Not only was it difficult to program for,the R&D for that thing took a lot of money..heck,they even had to build factories for the damn thing.

That and how expensive BluRay was at that time not only made them sell the console at a higher price than the competition,but also sell it at a loss for quite some time..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

G4 fail


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Geoff's body was found in a dark alley tomorrow, surrounded by shrooms.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, Sony messed up big when they designed the PS3. I think they lost a few exclusives due to that as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Sony's biggest mistake was creating the Cell Processor.
> 
> Not only was it difficult to program for,the R&D for that thing took a lot of money..heck,they even had to build factories for the damn thing.
> 
> That and how expensive BluRay was at that time not only made them sell the console at a higher price than the competition,but also sell it at a loss for quite some time..



Not to mention splitting up their ram to 256 gigs each. Which causes third party games to suffer a lot more


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft conference rerun. Anything is better than listening to Geoff.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Geoff's body was found in a dark alley tomorrow, surrounded by shrooms.



With a note that reads, "His body wasn't ready,"


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, Geoff.

I think I see some Sony semen dribble down your chin there.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY KINGDOM HEARTS 3?


Damon Baird said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> G4 is garbage.
> 
> Geoff is a douche.


this was when G4 wasnt Spike TV Lite


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Geoff's body was found in a dark alley tomorrow, surrounded by shrooms.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, did anyone else see this or just a very elaborate edit?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

LMFAO, twitter lady asking stupid questions, devs staring at each other.

Awkward moment.


----------



## firefist (Jun 7, 2011)

stop the sony wanking geoff.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

the game for the vitta looks pretty good with this music game


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Wow, did anyone else see this or just a very elaborate edit?



I saw it.

Nobody cared.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

lol Geoff didn't eve give them the chance to answer the vita+ps3 connect question just gave a sonywank answer by himself


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

"Is there something similar the vitta can do like the Wii U?" 


-silence- 

-commence geoff wanking to sony-


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Lego City Stories wtf?????????????????


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U officially trolled the entire conference. sad, a controller stole the show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

yea.. they announced ghost recon.. or am i missing something?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

I love how the devs had no idea what to say to the last couple of questions.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Wow, did anyone else see this or just a very elaborate edit?



I am not seeing the problem.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Hey, Geoff.
> 
> I think I see some Sony semen dribble down your chin there.



He doesn't even try to hide his bias. You can be a Sony fan boy just don't make it blatantly obvious please.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I love how the devs had no idea what to say to the last couple of questions.



XD yeah

/10char


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Not only are they showing the same me3 footage, the guy is regurgitating the same info, almost word for word


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lmao!!! oh you. lol


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the biggest laugh when he said earlier sony has the best first party content. Even more than nintendo. But could only name one game.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Wow, did anyone else see this or just a very elaborate edit?



holly shit fraps ?????? do they recorded this on pc using fraps and put it in the wii U montage ?


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY KINGDOM HEARTS 3?


Damon Baird said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> G4 is garbage.
> 
> Geoff is a douche.


this was when G4 wasnt Spike TV Lite


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Geoff's body was found in a dark alley tomorrow, surrounded by shrooms.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Gallant said:


> He doesn't even try to hide his bias. You can be a Sony fan boy just don't make it blatantly obvious please.



I swear that Reggie was this fucking close to punching him in the face..


I sure hope that poor Geoff doesn't die due to poisoned mushrooms in his soup or whatever..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I swear that Reggie was this fucking close to punching him in the face..
> 
> 
> I sure hope that poor Geoff doesn't die due to poisoned mushrooms in his soup or whatever..



He aint worth the trouble in reggie's eyes

his body isnt even close to ready


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I heard great stuff about Nintendo's conference.

Where can I watch it?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU hands on:

_In short, Nintendo's gamble works. The controller is the best of both worlds, mixing traditional button inputs with the advantage of having an interface unlike anything we've seen from a home console.
-------
One of the more interesting alterations to conventional design is the system features two analog sliders at the top of the controller rather than traditional sticks. Don't make the mistake of thinking these sliders are like the 3DS "circle pad." The texture and top shape of the sliders are much more akin to Wii's nunchuk, meaning the grip and precision of movement are much better.
-------
The tablet itself appears large, but is actually quite comfortable to grip. The two sliders both being located at the top of the tablet make holding it considerably easier. A staggered configuration would only have worked with a much smaller design. Nintendo was also smart in making the new controller extremely light for its size, resulting in something that might look strange but is not as burdensome as it would seem.
-------
Nintendo played an interactive cinematic that put all my fears to rest. The difference in quality between that sequence and this was light years apart, making me wonder why I watched the hawk video in the first place.

The second major tech demonstration featured live footage of Japan, with a camera moving down a crowded street, hovering above vehicles. Like the hawk demo, the tablet was also featuring the footage shown on the television. But as I moved the new controller, I was able to see more of the city around me, without altering what was being shown on the larger screen. I could move the tablet upward to see the sky, or downward to see the street moving under me. Even more impressive, I could start to rotate the controller or "aim" it behind me to see where I had been. Pressing a button would also flip the portable display behind me, allowing me to see backwards similar to a rearview mirror. The potential for racing games with this sort of technology is truly impressive.
---------
I played two Mii mini-games on the new console. In a word, they are both fantastic. In concept, execution, scope and entertainment, they are leaps and bounds beyond what you experienced on Wii.
---------
I wasn't able to control Link, but the battle between him and Gohma that I saw was breathtaking nonetheless. Between changing the lighting, camera controls and even the tablet's display, this (Zelda) demo above all the others proved how Nintendo franchises might benefit from increased power. This was gorgeous stuff. _

Entire IGN impressions


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm even more hyped than for the wii.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

SKYNET.

IT'S FUCKING SKYNET UP IN HERE.

THEY WANT ONE IN EVERY HOME. SUPPORT THE TERMINATOR UPRISING.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

No spec ?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> WiiU hands on:
> 
> _In short, Nintendo's gamble works. The controller is the best of both worlds, mixing traditional button inputs with the advantage of having an interface unlike anything we've seen from a home console.
> -------
> ...







Oh shit..

Oh shit!


This is going to be big.

Just tell me the price now..


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Now THIS is what I would actually pay six hundred dollars for.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

For the modic sum of 200 doll... Sony just went bankrupt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Engadget is over hyping it, Watson takes several floors of the IBM building its in.


Though i really like the new controller, I'm not sure if I'll just drop my Xbox 360 and start playing WiiU games, I'm not completely sold on it.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I heard great stuff about Nintendo's conference.
> 
> Where can I watch it?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's not get carried away.  That supercomputer held 2880 of the cpus that the Wii-U will have.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

I love this dev's accent and his enthusiasm for these old games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I for one welcome our new Nintendo overlords.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

STARTS IN 1 HOUR


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Now THIS is what I would actually pay six hundred dollars for.



well, remember when the ps3 was 600 $ when it came out ?
right now its about what ? 250 $ ?

never buy new stuff, wait until price go down


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Justifying killing people because they're crazy because of the way they were raised.

STAY CLASSY, UBISOFT.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> STARTS IN 1 HOUR



I can't wait.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 in an hour. Fuck yeah.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

I just realized this but....

NO DARK SOULS? WTF MICROSOFT AND SONY?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Mass Effect 3 in an hour. Fuck yeah.



It's going to be a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm checking out ME3 in an hour and Gears 3 later tonight.

Unless there's Tomb Raider stuff, that's it for me.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

i was all exited about ninja gaiden 3, then i watched the gameplay videos....
they killed ninja gaiden 

team ninja is becoming the new ninja theory ?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

And this:



> •Games ship on proprietary iDensity discs of unspecified, but "large capacity"




New storage format from Nintendo..


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U Specs and Info*
> 
> -specs-



Still nothing on the GPU/Ram.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The used costume storage formats on the GC and Wii.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh man
I love u nintendo

Nintendo just buttfucked sony and Microsoft over a table with out a pillow to bite or lube.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Ninja Gaiden 3 looks exactly the same
>Ninja Gaiden fans: "WHY'D THEY CHANGE IT?!"


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> The used costume storage formats on the GC and Wii.



I was talking about the "large capacity" bit since I thought it was limited somewhat.

I wonder how many GB's can it store..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Leave it to Geoff to criticize Microsoft for showing a third-party game. 

>Sony had Bioshock Infinite


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Speaking of storage formats for the Wii-U I remember reading about Nintendo researching holographic storage a while back.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there any conferences left?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Who does have a decent library?



No one this gen. That doesn't mean Sony can't try. jeez.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Dreadlock bro just owned their "EVERYONE XBOX 360 GAME NEEDS KINECT NOW" bullshit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

Ubisoft's real unfail conference is left


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tecmo Koei America reveals Exclusive Wii U Ninja Gaiden*

TECMO KOEI AMERICA UNVEILS HIGHLY ANTICIPATED NINJA GAIDEN 3 FOR PLAYSTATION 3 AND XBOX 360

ALONG WITH ADDITIONAL NEW GAMES AT THE 2011 ELECTRONIC ENTERTAINMENT EXPO

Team NINJA in Development of Two New NINJA GAIDEN Games –

Ninja Gaiden 3 and New Ninja Gaiden* Title Exclusively Being Created for Nintendo’s New Console, Wii U

BURLINGAME, Calif., June 7, 2011 – TECMO KOEI America, a leading developer of interactive games, today announced its Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2011 lineup of titles. The upcoming featured titles represent a bold new direction of TECMO KOEI America Corp. Under TECMO KOEI America, the company will have new reach amongst the latest in innovative technologies and design as well as continue to redefine the action genre. E3 2011 will mark a new era for the company as it reveals four unique titles ranging from ninja action to motion censored horse racing. TECMO KOEI booth is located in the South Hall, Booth #2447.

TECMO KOEI America also announces today its plans to develop game software for Nintendo’s new console – Wii U™. For the new console, Wii U, TECMO KOEI America and Team NINJA will deliver a new title from the famed NINJA GAIDEN franchise, NINJA GAIDEN 3 Razor’s Edge (*working title).

“TECMO KOEI America continues to evolve and reach new heights in the gaming world” said Tak Yamamoto, Executive Vice President of TECMO KOEI America. “Our E3 lineup reflects a strong, fun and amazing new portfolio of titles that encompasses both high quality console action and explosive social engagement, all of which defines the essence of TECMO KOEI America and its direction in the future.”


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Exclusive Ninja Gaiden title for Wii-U?  Superb.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

That can't be right. There's going to be no 3rd party support for Nintendo ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> LOLwhut?
> 
> i dunno whats your definition of decent, but counting multiplatforms alone, that qualifies as a decent library..
> 
> stop trolling



I meant  exclusives. ps3 exclusives are lame.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

NINTENDO ISN'T JUST FOR KIDS ANYMORE HUH?

NINTENDO'S ALL GROWN UP NOW HUH?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That can't be right. There's going to be no 3rd party support for Nintendo ever.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That can't be right. There's going to be no 3rd party support for Nintendo ever.







What I am waiting to see is if EA is going to be partners with Nintendo (the freaking CEO actualy showed up for that statement)  and try to take over the world!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh Nintendo. How you have grown these years.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


>



It was a sarcastic comment directed at a few people I was debating with earlier.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys keep your eye on the round table. I am hoping for Smash trailer like in the past. I am out..


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Tecmo Koei America reveals Exclusive Wii U Ninja Gaiden*



                  .


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> That can't be right. There's going to be no 3rd party support for Nintendo ever.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

dude its not really an exclusive, its just ninja gaiden 3 razor edge. its probably the same game but with new stuff. just like

ninja gaiden - ninja gaiden sigma
ninja gaiden 2 - ninja gaiden sigma 2

like in sigma 2 they censored the 360 version (less blood, no gore) but they added new character and coop mode, but its the same game overall. and i watched the gameplay of ninja gaiden 3 and...
they ruined the game  its over the dificulty and in depth gameplay... now its *cut,cut,cut,cut* with slowmo spam....
and *button pressing* sequences..... im disapointed...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It was a sarcastic comment directed at a few people I was debating with earlier.


 Got it. Anyway keep your eyes open. More games are going to be revealed.. Nintendo Round Table today and tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Hearing what they're saying on the GT is interesting, about the Vita.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching the Live thing on GameSpot.

Arkham City looks great.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

I like how Nintendo won :33


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Hearing what they're saying on the GT is interesting, about the Vita.



I agree. Handhelds are just not that attractive, especially for me. All the apps for iphones, andriods, and the like are tough competitions. It is easier to jump into a simple game like Angry Birds than devote time on-the-go playing a console-level game such as Uncharted or Super Mario. I rather play on a PC or console at home than a handheld.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> dude its not really an exclusive, its just ninja gaiden 3 razor edge. its probably the same game but with new stuff. just like
> 
> ninja gaiden - ninja gaiden sigma
> ninja gaiden 2 - ninja gaiden sigma 2
> ...



Yeah they don't have Itagaki anymore so this was gonna happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

LOLOL!!! THE SAME GUY THAT GAVE SONY A PLUS FOR HAVING BIOSHOCK INFINITE IS THE ONE THAT CRITICIZED MICROSOFT FOR SHOWING THIRD-PARTY TITLES.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> LOLOL!!! THE SAME GUY THAT GAVE SONY A PLUS FOR HAVING BIOSHOCK INFINITE IS THE ONE THAT CRITICIZED MICROSOFT FOR SHOWING THIRD-PARTY TITLES.



Let me guess, Goeff Keighley?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea handhelds were the thing when I was a kid.  As a working adult though busy life I'd have no time for it.  My Android Phone already saps any of that time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

If Geoff continues his Nintendo hate he should hire some bodyguards. Nintendo fans may like "kiddy-games" but they can be rather vicious.

Now excuse me, I have to catch a plane...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If Geoff continues his Nintendo hate he should hire some bodyguards. Nintendo fans may like "kiddy-games" but they can be rather vicious.
> 
> Now excuse me, I have to catch a plane...



 someone's gonna get shroomed


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If Geoff continues his Nintendo hate he should hire some bodyguards. Nintendo fans may like "kiddy-games" but they can be rather vicious.
> 
> Now excuse me, I have to catch a plane...



True dat.

We hide unimaginable truths behind the fantasy we hold so dear


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yea handhelds were the thing when I was a kid.  As a working adult though busy life I'd have no time for it.  My Android Phone already saps any of that time.



Another thing is luggage. Obviously, iphones and andriods fit nicely in your pocket. It has a tons of apps for games, and it also doubles as a phone, which is its main function and a necessity for almost anyone nowadays. How many people would lug around a 3DS or Vita in their pocket solely for gaming in addition to their phones? I think it is too much shit to carry, unless you walk around with a lot of luggage with a backpack or something. Of course, I am thinking from my own perspective where I need to carry around a wallet, keys, and a phone. Unless I am playing the handheld in my home, it is not a problem but the whole point of a handheld is being able to game anywhere you go. I just don't see handhelds being that much attractive over phones and their apps nowadays.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

GameTrailers:

Microsoft:
GiantBomb: C
Kotaku: C-
Black Guy: B+

Sony:
GiantBomb: C+
Kotaku: C
Black Guy: A-

Nintendo:
GiantBomb: B
Kotaku: B
Black Guy: A

Nintendo just won.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YEAH BATTLEFIELD


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If Geoff continues his Nintendo hate he should hire some bodyguards. Nintendo fans may like "kiddy-games" but they can be rather vicious.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpZUHNvFubg[/YOUTUBE]
Can't fuck with Nintendo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Handhelds are pretty silly(especially with the price tag these days), and they look cheesy if you're an adult. I doubt I'll seriously invest in one in till phones and good games become synonymous.

I remember when I first saw the PSP, I shit myself on how big it was. How could anyone carry that in their pocket?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 7, 2011)

:rofl :rofl :rofl
Sony and Nintendo has this awesome presentation and microsoft is like "Look at what our awesom kinect can do! We can draw lines and shit around ourselves!"
Looking forward to some games but this is too much


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony and Nintendo def. stole the show.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Handhelds are pretty silly(especially with the price tag these days), and they look cheesy if you're an adult. I doubt I'll seriously invest in one in till phones and good games become synonymous.
> 
> I remember when I first saw the PSP, I shit myself on how big it was. How could anyone carry that in their pocket?



The PSP barely fits in my pocket, but it's friggen uncomfortable. I'd imagine the Vita is about the same. I bet the 3DS would be more comfortable to carry in your pocket. I sometimes see people playing handhelds in public, and it does look awkward. If you see people playing around on their phone, it looks a bit more normal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright My In depth Scores of the Conferences for the big 3



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Microsoft:*
I hate the Kinect shit and i actually have one [not by choice] while i think there's potential no one has come close to using it ,and what MS showed me doesn't make me optimistic...Mostly. Ryse has my Attention, and so dose Gunsmith [holy shit with that greatness] and as much as i Disdain the Franchise even Fable looks like it might actually be worth picking up, but even thogh i dont like the Kinect shit, They had to show it off, that's just Good Business, Whats Not Good Bushiness is Showing Off the Sesame Street game, that's asking to be Made Fun of.

Fun Labs Is a Good Idea Though, And maybe well see some decent Things come out of that.

They also showed Sweet Footage for, Modern warfare,  Mass Effect, Tomb raider, Forza[i dont Like racing Games but they Had a Godly Trailer] , And gears, as well as a Nice Trailer For Halo4 as Well as the Anniversary Remake 

Unfortunately they didn't show a whole lot of any thing new that wasn't  Kinect Related which is Disappointing. Speaking of disappointing, Star Wars Kinect Didn't Live up to Expectations at all, but i still have a little bit of hope for that one, i maybe being optimistic on that one, as long as its better then  Force Unleashed 2 ya know?

MS continues to update What the Xbox can do, Not a major sell but u definitely continue to get a Bang for your buck, Youtube on my Xbox? yes please! 

Over All i think they did  a Good enough job showing some thing for every one

P.s Ice T is awesome

*Grade: B*


*
Sony:* 
The Vita Looks awesome, it can do a bit of every thing, and the price is great, That was  the major highlight of the show, All i want to know now is Can i Put my Porn on it Will it have a better interface then the PSP



Other then that the Sony press conference was weird, the Presenters were terrible, they did more telling then actual showing,and the game play Footage they shared was largely underwhelming I Expect better from an Uncharted demo, and both Resistance and Dust Look Very Generic, But Uncharted and Street Fighter X Tekken For Vita Looked good. thogh i think They might be overdoing it with the Touching.


They named a few new titles which were appreciated, They Announced Some Exclusive content ,I know a couple people who are gonna be really excited with a new Sly Cooper, but the Move ANd 3d shit was just as bad And Pointless as the Kinect shit MS did. 

Not Having Kevin Butler Come out and issue the Apology was stupid period, end of.

Sony impressed with heir new handheld, but other then that nothign really stood out and grabbed my attention, i get the Feeling Sony was playign it safe and keeping things close to the vest which i understand all things considered.


*Grade: B-*

*Nintendo:*
They Won.

They showed off their more hardcore titles, For all three of their systems, nothing was boring or embarrassing, they presented every thing well, Gave lots of things to look forward too, oh  and they  might of stolen the show with there new system

My  Feelings on Wii U are the same as i had for the kinect initially, there is allot of potential there, lets see if they can use it, the difference in this case being Nintendo did a much better job of presenting it even if all they did was create questions

But still i want to see more So mission Accomplished

one Problem thogh...Were the Fuck is the Icarus Release date Nintendo
*
Grade A-*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Who carries anything in their pocket?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude from GiantBomb knows what AC should be.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Handhelds stopped being good after the GBA era.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

According to same three:

Ubisoft:
C
C
B+

EA:
C+
B-
B+


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> Sony and Nintendo has this awesome presentation and microsoft is like "Look at what our awesom kinect can do! We can draw lines and shit around ourselves!"
> Looking forward to some games but this is too much




hey, remember when people was laughing at the wii and its *lol swigning the controllers with kids game its so stupid* then right now the wii totaly dominate the market in term of sales and making a shit tons of monney ?

they were laughing at nintendo, but now nintendo laugh at them


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Dude from GiantBomb knows what AC should be.



I assume you don't know who Jeff Gerstmann is?

.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ME3 live feed on IGN.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I assume you don't know who Jeff Gerstmann is?
> 
> .



Don't really care. He was talking out of his ass half the thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hands-on with the Wii-U:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUJFNpPVtbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Street Fighter x Tekken


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Handhelds stopped being good after the GBA era.



DS was pretty good. But yeah, you're right, handheld nowadays are too big and too powerful. They basically play console games.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U look like a 360 rip off much..................


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

MORE ZELDA SKYRIM


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Omg, that HD Zelda demo has me freaking out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2RqgHYjp5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Microsoft had the worst presentation by far out of the 3 console manufactures. 

But thinking about it, from a games perspective I think they might have had the best announcements - at least for the near future. Gears of War 3, Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, Forza 4, Tomb Raider and Halo 4 (granted this is due for quite a while) are all big titles that I was impressed watching. 

When I think of Sony, I only think of Uncharted 3 and SF x Tekken which will also be on the 360.

Nintendo told us about Smash Bros which will probably come out a few months earlier than Halo 4. But other then that that is it. Skyward Sword is coming out soon, the new Mario and kid Icarus games too. I guess it is close, but I see more replability with the new microsoft games coming out - plus I think Kid Icarus looks awesome but I heard it's controls might not be that great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Microsoft had the worst presentation by far out of the 3 console manufactures.



I am Sorry but from a Pure  Presentation Standpoint Sony was Terrible, There presenters were  out of breath, and sounded nervous, they over used there montages, and it was just a very somber thing


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3 stream isn't working.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Give me that weapon


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Goddammit, BF3 isn't starting. I was looking forward to this.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Good thing I have G4TV


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Asura's Wrath: always ending before an epic boss battle.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am Sorry but from a Pure  Presentation Standpoint Sony was Terrible, There presenters were  out of breath, and sounded nervous, they over used there montages, and it was just a very somber thing



While true, I actually felt apathy and at times anexity at Microsofts' presentation mainly due to large portion they used focusing on Kinsect games.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Half an hour late, the BF3 stream finally starts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> While true, I actually felt apathy and at times anexity at Microsofts' presentation mainly due to large portion they used focusing on Kinsect games.



And Sony  Pushed their Move and 3d Stuff which inspired similar emotions

The difference is MS did a better job in making them sound like a big deal, Did u hear the response Gunsmith got? a few other things got similar responses


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Half an hour late, the BF3 stream finally starts.



The fuck am I looking at.  

I don't want to hear some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk about their life.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> And Sony  Pushed their Move and 3d Stuff which inspired similar emotions


The PS Move was much more brief. I really don't get the hate against the 3D thing. They said put on your glasses every time they showed something, that was about it.



> The difference is MS did a better job in making them sound like a big deal, Did u hear the response Gunsmith got? a few other things got similar responses



I don't remember what Gunsmith is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The PS Move was much more brief. I really don't get the hate against the 3D thing. They said put on your glasses every time they showed something, that was about it.


 its the htoght behind it, there putting it in every thing and  and are pushing it real hard, and the move stuff was a good 15 -20  minutes , and mentioned it with almost every thing




> I don't remember what Gunsmith is.


 its the Exclusive ghost Recon Support


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nintendo_ 




Not including presentation, I'd give them a B. They showed a rather strong line-up for the 3DS and had me wanting to buy one(but for now I'll just jack my best friends...). Free 4 swords is fairly nice. With their new controller they did okay with showing off all the possibilities, though some are pretty silly gimmicks, at least for me and the placement of the joysticks(some people are talking about circle pads, I hope thats not true) and buttons has me irked. Good 3rd party support, except all of its going to be on other consoles. Its a start though.

Including presentation I'd give them an A. Epic opening with the Zelda 25th anniversary stuff. Good presenters and presenting of the games overall. Reggie





*Spoiler*: _Microsoft_ 




Despite my rage yesterday and saying I'd give them an F, I'm going to be more sensible here. I'll start out with the good. Out of all the big 3 press conferences they had the best shown games in GoW3, Skyrim and Tomb Raider. Some of the optional Kinect stuff was pretty cool, like the voice controls of teammates and gun customization. Now for the bad. Too much focus on Kinect(this one thing is most of the bad, considering it was the large majority of their conference). The Star Wars: Kinect was especially bad. Fable looked terrible. After making magic even more overpowered in Fable 3 after people complained about it in Fable 2, they're now making it even more powerful. Wow, just wow. 

I'll give them a C-.




Still haven't decided on Sony. Might not do EA, Konami and Ubisoft.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Fucking G4.....Making me Want to Get Skyrim....


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The fuck am I looking at.
> 
> I don't want to hear some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk about their life.



Ten minutes of two guys talking about their experience in the military, followed by the ten minute demo they showed at the EA conference. 

I showed up on time for nothing.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else have audio problems while watching G4?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Just read that Vita price = 3DS


fuck the 3DS getting DAT vita.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

No exact date but just heard in an interview from the president of EA that The Old Republic is still coming in 2011.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No exact date but just heard in an interview from the president of EA that The Old Republic is still coming in 2011.



That's all I needed to know.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

EA Pres said that BioWare is at the "forefront" of looking into Kinect functionality, but all EA teams are looking into it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow this is amazing.
I adore the new controller the rest of you are straight out ridiculous.

This is exactly what I needed for my genres.
They even showed the fucking potential in the screens when they shoed Zelda playing on the tv and your item selection menu on your controller.
Which means you no longer have to pause the game to access your items or go to your menu.
This means you can now have seamless gameplay, no more menu's pausing the game.

Fucking beautiful.
That alone has me so damn excited.
If Tales of series comes to Wii U I can now changes my artes without ever pausing the action, go to my item selection screen and use a gel, without ever pausing the action. My game play will be fucking seamless.
If developers don't fucking jump on this potential for seamless gameplay Imma fucking smash someone in the face.

Everyone says casual this and casual that but missed that all those displays showed what you CAN do with the WII U controller and then you need to think of it in the big picture.

Tiger Woods Golf? That perspective on the ball could switch the whole game up.

The beautiful part is that again Nintendo made sure not to toss away the old controllers. The Wiimote, and Wiifit still being useful means that we did not waste our money buying those controllers and peripherals.

Instead of bitching at Nintendo about "aaah gimmick controller it has a screen" realize not only did they keep the old, but they added the new, they just expanded the amount of options developers have to entertain gamers.
It's now up for the developers to make the key decisions that we will enjoy playing.
If developers can't properly utilize the options they are given, we lose, but if they do *we win*, big time.

TBH im not looking for games to push the graphical envelope, legit im not. I rather you don't use a consoles full graphic potential but use the memory saved and processing power saved by not having those powerful graphics utilized and make a giant ass awesome world with huge ass content.
That's just me though and I don't expect anyone else to be like that.


Bottom line this controller is fucking amazing.

Oh what this controller can do for action based gameplay, never having to freeze the action to go to a menu, to select a new weapon/skill. Not just that the ability to QUICKLY access your weapons/menu's and shit. 
Think of the New Ninja Gaiden, never having to pause your game to switch to that other weapon.

Anyone who can't appreciate what the controller can do for their gaming experience isn't as fucking hard as they think they are.
Get mad if you want to.

This shit is infinitely better than the Wii, kinect, Move, ps3, Xbox, fuck all of them, all I want is seamless gameplay.

If Sony brings out some seamless gameplay controls for the PS4 I'll get one too.

Hell Super Smash brothers 4 could be ridiculous.
What if with this controller they let you switch your character on the fly, by touching their icon on the touch screen? Never having to pause or restart the action. This would mean in competitive tournaments when you get into a bad tier match up you would be able to seamlessly switch to another character. Meaning you can overcome tiers.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wow this is amazing.
> I adore the new controller the rest of you are straight out ridiculous.
> 
> This is exactly what I needed for my genres.
> ...



It also means they could do a The World Ends With You game on the Wii


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, DMC actually looks good for once. 

Back on topic... EA says they're looking at "all options" for Wii-U support - both multiplatform games, as well as exclusive titles.

He also says that they "haven't killed Mirror's Edge yet."

GT is showing a live interview/demo for SFxT.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

The only thing I am worried about are the positions of the circle-pads on the controller.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fucking G4.....Making me Want to Get Skyrim....



I know. 

I think I might have to end up picking it up with Uncharted 3.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hell Super Smash brothers 4 could be ridiculous.
> What if with this controller they let you switch your character on the fly, by touching their icon on the touch screen? Never having to pause or restart the action. This would mean in competitive tournaments when you get into a bad tier match up you would be able to seamlessly switch to another character. Meaning you can overcome tiers.



Super Smash Bros. competitive?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The only thing I am worried about are the positions of the circle-pads on the controller.


^This

Whats funny about this new controller is that its half aimed at kids but the controller is likely too big for them to use well with their small hands.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I know.
> 
> I think I might have to end up picking it up with Uncharted 3.



*Already has Skyrim preordered* 

Uncharted 3 pek


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2011)

Street Fighter x Tekken pek


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

uncharted 3 looked nice

Never played uncharted 1 or 2


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> uncharted 3 looked nice
> 
> Never played uncharted 1 or 2



Its a must they both won game of the year.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No exact date but just heard in an interview from the president of EA that The Old Republic is still coming in 2011.


That's all that matters.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Melee more harder than Brawl and more competitive viable yes. More than 2D fighters, *NO*.
> 
> EVO laughs it's ass off at the Smash series.




Both Melee and 2D fighters are equally technical.

MLG supported Smash for a number of years, EVO ain't everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Its a must they both won game of the year.



I know. but still. so many games

so little money.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Any multiplayer game can be played competitively as long as their is an audience for it, however bad that game is. Even tic tac toe.



I know, I was only trolling (hence the troll face). I always see how people consider Super Smash as a casual fighting game and nothing too serious. 

SFxT is looking good, but I hope they won't add more guest characters. I don't want Cole in a game where it should only be STREET FIGHTER and TEKKEN. It's like adding a DC character in Marvel vs Capcom, they shouldn't belong.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Tic tac toe. Comeptitive. Even a 8 years old can make it so you alwways tie.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix, I didn't post that lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Both Melee and 2D fighters are equally technical.
> 
> MLG supported Smash for a number of years, EVO ain't everything.



There is no possible way you can logically tell anyone that Melle is more technical than SF2 or SFA2.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 7, 2011)

Journey looks pretty good.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Helix, I didn't post that lol.



Wha... that's weird. I didn't edit the quote at all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> Both Melee and 2D fighters are equally technical.
> 
> MLG supported Smash for a number of years, EVO ain't everything.



MLG is good at anything besides hosting terrible streams for Starcraft 2?

A lot of what made Melee technical is the simple fact it was rushed game at a lot of AT's were created from it. With Nintendo/Hal taking their time, I doubt it the new Smash will be anything like that. 

Speaking as someone who used to be involved in both the Melee/Brawl competitive community, they just simply don't have as much depth as other competitive 2D fighters.

---

Yes any game can be competitively viable in a sense, but I wonder how long those scenes can really last and what kind of turnouts those scenes can produce.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

What is this openworld game in the desert we are watching? I'm intrigued. 

Oh, Journey. Got it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Cliff was supposed to be on with Gears 3.

This looks nice and all but I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> There is no possible way you can logically tell anyone that Melle is more technical than SF2 or SFA2.



The problem with comments like this is I am sure you haven't ever played Melee at a competive level while I have for a number of years, you don't understand how complex it is at the highest levels of play, even J Wong has addmitted the tech skill difference is not much. And yes I've played SF2 a lot so I know its nothing close to easy as well. 


Helix said:


> Wha... that's weird. I didn't edit the quote at all.


Time warps!


Violent-nin said:


> MLG is good at anything besides hosting terrible streams for Starcraft 2.
> 
> A lot of what made Melee technical is the simple fact it was rushed game at a lot of AT's were created from it. With Nintendo/Hal taking their time, I doubt it the new Smash will be anything like that.
> 
> Speaking as someone who used to be involved in both the Melee/Brawl competitive community, they just simply don't have as much depth as other competitive 2D fighters.


Lol I don't like SC2 so no comment. They were great with pay outs and creating hype tho.

I agree, nothing Smash wise will be as good as Melee.

I do not understand the inner workings of all 2D fighters, only ones I've played so I'll say it is possible some of them do have more depth but I feel like anyone trying to under sell the amount of practice and tech skill needed to play Melee on a higher level is just flat out wrong. Its is a _hard_ game to play at a top level.

I'm content to agree that each is very hard in its own right, neither should be under sold.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

He on now! So Cliff, lets talk Gears 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm loving Cliff's Justin Bieber shirt.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 7, 2011)

justin bieber t


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently that Colonial Marines actually was demoed on the Wii-U, according to what Cliff B heard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

is cliff wearing a Beiber t-shirt


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2011)

beiber fever...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice Street Fighter X Tekken footage.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck off! Horde 2.0 on tonight!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Embrace Teh Hackerz!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Magoichi said:


> Fuck off! Horde 2.0 on tonight!!



When?

And I love how Cliff acknowledged that Microsoft embraced the hackers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet Wii U controller costs $100.

Console costs 300$ additional controllers $100.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Why does Geoff hate Nintendo so much?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I bet Wii U controller costs $100.
> 
> Console costs 300$ additional controllers $100.



Nuuuuuu..... 

And I bet they break really easily, too...


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> When?



My guess? Probably in the next couple of hours. If the G4 schedule is anything to go by, I'd say during the suprise demos, 4PM PDT.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Why does Geoff hate Nintendo so much?



He's a Sony fanboy, it's in his nature.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Magoichi said:


> My guess? Probably in the next couple of hours. If the G4 schedule is anything to go by, I'd say during the suprise demos, 4PM PDT.



I know at 8pm EST, IGN is having the Campaign demo up.

And tomorrow at 2:40pm they have the Horde.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

The fuck is a WII-U?

Is it this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JElywbkSbY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I bet Wii U controller costs $100.
> 
> Console costs 300$ additional controllers $100.



well 400 $ is better than 600 $ (like when the ps3 came out)
anyway wait until the prices go down.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I know at 8pm EST, IGN is having the Campaign demo up.
> 
> And tomorrow at 2:40pm they have the Horde.



Yeah I just noticed that too. Cliff was probably talking out of his ass again. He did say tonight!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

First thing coming into this thread, I see "Wii U" 

That is a stupid fucking name.

Alright everyone, TELL ME EVERYTHING. DON'T LEAVE A SINGLE DETAIL OUT.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> First thing coming into this thread, I see "Wii U"
> 
> That is a stupid fucking name.
> 
> Alright everyone, TELL ME EVERYTHING. DON'T LEAVE A SINGLE DETAIL OUT.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK KINDA CONTROLLERS!? THAT'S CRAZY!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

What. The. Fuck. is. That.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> WHAT THE FUCK KINDA CONTROLLER IS THAT!? THAT'S CRAZY!



WHAT THE FUCK KINDA CONTROLLER IS THAT!? THAT'S CRAZY!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

^That, is actually quite a good Wii U summary.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IUJFNpPVtbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

its a DS on Steroids


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Darc said:


> You do realize Melee is way harder then any of those 2D shits or whatever they are, right?



Huh? How is Melee more "harder" than "2D Shits"?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks pretty derp.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii-U confirmed games

Darksiders (THQ)
Dirt (Codemasters)
Aliens: Colonial Marines (Sega)
Ghost Recon Online (Ubisoft)
Metro: Last Light (THQ)
Tekken (Namco Bandai)
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge (Tecmo)


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

How are the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



games




EDIT: Alright. Those are some good launch titles. Kinda.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

So sexy.
So fucking sexy.

Bro I knew this controller was the fucking shit.
Changing items on the fucking fly in Legend of Zelda and navigating menu's.
No more pausing in the middle of a boss battle to go get that red potion or to go switch from arrows to megaton hammer.
Perfect.

If Microsoft and Sony don't have some kind of screen on their controller they some dipshits.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 7, 2011)

Michael Pachter probably got it spot on. The controller alone must cost half the expected price of the Wii U. It'll be the most expensive official controller for a console to date.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp:  We also had a magnificent start with an orchestra playing Zelda music while various scenes of past Zelda games were shown.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Magoichi said:


> Michael Pachter probably got it spot on. The controller alone must cost half the expected price of the Wii U. It'll be the most expensive 1st party controller for a console to date.



Most likely. I know Nintendo is good at setting prices, but I'm expecting more than your average cost of a controller for this thing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony lowered their prices.
Nintendo up'd theirs.

Am I fucking missing something?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

That controller has to cost $100+ im almost positive.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

I am disappointed that we haven't herd anything from itagaki about Devil's Third


----------



## Darc (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> What. The. Fuck. is. That.


The future 


Violent By Design said:


> Huh? How is Melee more "harder" than "2D Shits"?



I corrected myself and said each is technically hard at high levels in there own rights.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

What about Reggie? Was his body ready?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

DMC trailer looks cool.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

>DmC 
>Cool

Hahaha.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a fan because of the third game. It's a curse actually.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Souls looks great.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony lowered their prices.
> Nintendo up'd theirs.
> 
> Am I fucking missing something?



The year is 2011.


It is a time of great innovation and technological advancement..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony never asked for this....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

So how was Nintendo's conference?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Sony never asked for this....



Nintendo will never stop looking for success..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Blair is an interesting game. He's like a lesser version of Adam Sessler


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So how was Nintendo's conference?



Best conference out of everyone. Bodies weren't ready.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So how was Nintendo's conference?



I would give it a solid B.  We got a taste of some nice 3DS games, the opening was wonderful, and the Wii-U is intriguing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

That .gif was true.

ALL third-party developers are on board.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

ZELDA. HD. NAO.

KILL. IF. NOT.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> ZELDA. HD. NAO.
> 
> KILL. IF. NOT.



I've no doubt that they will make one for the Wii U (god typing that name FELT retarded XD).

I wonder if this is a trend- they'll alternate between the 'realistic' style and a more whimsical style.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> That .gif was true.
> 
> ALL third-party developers are on board.



All of them?


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2011)

New Super Smash Bros game announced?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> ZELDA. HD. NAO.
> 
> KILL. IF. NOT.



2012 for that my Shatner-speech-impaired friend.

If at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at Nintendo NOT making a Zelda on the WII-U..


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> All of them?



EA (BioWare) is. That's all that matters.

But really, it's a nice start. Ubisoft, Irrational, Vigil, etc. are all on board (they already said Wii U will have Darksiders II and Arkham City at launch, AC will appear on it, etc.)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

El Shaddai looks like a very promising casual game. Especially since it has a biblical story that I am well fond of. I find it suspicious why they chose to this storyline now...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've no doubt that they will make one for the Wii U (god typing that name FELT retarded XD).
> 
> I wonder if this is a trend- they'll alternate between the 'realistic' style and a more whimsical style.



It doesnt matter.

Both styles end delivering.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> El Shaddai looks like a very promising casual game. Especially since it has a biblical story that I am well fond of. I find it suspicious why they chose to this storyline now...



I'm atheist and I'm still getting that game the day it comes out. I love the art in it so much.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still pissed that they didn't call it The Reggielution"


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

watched the Nintendo conference wow, just wow. My body was not fucking ready for that shit, absolutely stunned. 

I'm happy that there getting all this 3rd party support its about fucking time but they'll have to do something extra special if they expect me to double dip on games that are out this year like Arkham City.

I'm in agreement on the ZELDA HD NAO GIMME it looked fabulous.

Anyone mind filling me in the 25th Anniversary stuff? i was hoping for a 3DS Bundle


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Tomb Raider/Eidos interview was awesome.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda 4 Swords for DSiWare. FREE

Zelda GB for 3Ds eShop.

Zelda Ocarina for 3DS.

Zelda Skyward for Wii.

Zelda HD for Wii U.

I allow you now to post a gif of someone exploding fully or partially.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Geoff Keighley bashes all Kinect stuff
>PS Move "music-stoner" game

THIS IS PHENOMENAL. SO AMAZING. SO INNOVATIVE!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Nintendo.. still casual. It hurts.



What's so bad about being "casual"?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> What's so bad about being "casual"?



My mind is still wrapping around Darksiders II, Assassin's Creed, Arkham City, and Ninja Gaiden now being "casual."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Zelda 4 Swords for DSiWare. FREE
> 
> Zelda GB for 3Ds eShop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> My mind is still wrapping around Darksiders II, Assassin's Creed, Arkham City, and Ninja Gaiden now being "casual."



Welcome to naruto forums were common sense doesnt apply or even belongs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>                Free


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there no WTF bomb meme videos up yet for the conferance?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Skyward and HD Zelda are the 16th and 17th games respectively in 25 years.

I wont say its not milked but not as much as some people point.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> watched the Nintendo conference wow, just wow. My body was not fucking ready for that shit, absolutely stunned.
> 
> I'm happy that there getting all this 3rd party support its about fucking time but they'll have to do something extra special if they expect me to double dip on games that are out this year like Arkham City.
> 
> ...



See. Reggie does not disappoint.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Zelda 4 Swords for DSiWare. FREE
> 
> Zelda GB for 3Ds eShop.
> 
> ...



awesome is there a release date for the Zelda GB? they've swayed me into getting a 3DS so i'm going to get one along with Ocarina next week 

also *LUIGI'S FUCKING MANSION 2?!?!
*
MY BODY IS STILL NOT READY


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> awesome is there a release date for the Zelda GB? they've swayed me into getting a 3DS so i'm going to get one along with Ocarina next week
> 
> also *LUIGI'S FUCKING MANSION 2?!?!
> *
> MY BODY IS STILL NOT READY



It should be ready NOW in the USA.

I was constantly entering the eshop to see if it was there.

Im a silly european


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Skyward and HD Zelda are the 16th and 17th games respectively in 25 years.
> 
> I wont say its not milked but not as much as some people point.



That was done more as a response for the BS people are giving MS for Halo


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait free game !? When will it be available ?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Wait free game !? When will it be available ?



september if i remember correctly


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got a slightly 'tarded idea. Instead of calling it the Wii U, how bout we just shorten it to The Wuu?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Gears 3 campaign on IGN in half an hour. w00t.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol nothing will be milked more than Pokemon or Mario ever. Especially pokemon


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> It should be ready NOW in the USA.
> 
> I was constantly entering the eshop to see if it was there.
> 
> Im a silly european



its okay im a silly european too 

 

was there any gameplay of Skyrim shown? i haven't watched the Microsoft conference

i couldn't give a darn that nintendo "milk" their franchise's because apart from Other M there has been no degradation in quality


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Skyrim made me wear new pants.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lol nothing will be milked more than Pokemon or Mario ever. Especially pokemon



Pokemon can literally go on forever. Especially with the online battles. It's timeless. Mario however...


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> was there any gameplay of Skyrim shown? i haven't watched the Microsoft conference



There was.  Part of it was a fight against some dragons.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat nintendo opening 

Dat Zelda Soundtrack


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

No one with at least half a brain can ever say no to Mario.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not even a huge Ninja Gaiden fan but my brain can't even process watching Ryu perform a QTE. It's a paradox I cannot reconcile.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lol nothing will be milked more than Pokemon or Mario ever. Especially pokemon



Theres a limit to the human brain capacity to remember names.

When the 1226897268582997290879 Pokeyman comes out you wont be able to remember all that shit and then Nintendo will have to resort to just put regional ones.

Then shitheads will come saying. DAMN, POKEYMANGS SUXXORZ YOU CANT CATCH DEM ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the wave of the future.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Dat nintendo opening
> 
> Dat Zelda Soundtrack



That was the best part of Nintendo's conference.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Killing dragons with fucking lightning at that!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Zelda 4 Swords for DSiWare. FREE
> 
> Zelda GB for 3Ds eShop.
> 
> ...



Done and done.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Dual-wielding magic

That's how it's done, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my god, I am excited for a Sonic game. What the hell is happening? And fook yeah, CITY ESCAPE.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9XnT7LBn4A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Link to the Past HD will make me buy 5 consoles.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Oh my god, I am excited for a Sonic game. What the hell is happening? And fook yeah, CITY ESCAPE.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9XnT7LBn4A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I want to be excited for a Sonic game, but it's pretty hard to do that now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>No real swimming in Tomb Raider

Oh dear GOD, yes.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

I suppose that's cool swimming in game usually is an awkward affair

I'm still in awe at how good the immersion seems to be from viewing the short demo. For the first time in my life i'm hyped for a Tomb Raider game.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >No real swimming in Tomb Raider
> 
> Oh dear GOD, yes.



awwww..... i miss the kayak... was it on tomb raider 3 ?
with the piranas


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No one with at least half a brain can ever say no to Mario.



Mario bores me, im not a platform gamer.
I appreciate platforming but with mario platforming is the focus, I prefer smaller doses of platforming mixed into other genres.

So no to Mario, too much platforming not enough ass kicking.

Atleast even old Sonic mitigated this by putting rewarding your platforming with speed so you had some mental stimulus.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I suppose that's cool swimming in game usually is an awkward affair
> 
> I'm still in awe at how good the immersion seems to be from viewing the short demo. For the first time in my life i'm hyped for a Tomb Raider game.



Same. I Played Underworld, Anniversary and Legends a little bit, and the first Tomb Raider. All very... geh. Only one I played extensively was Guardian of Light.

But for once, this one looks outstanding. The little details, realistic sounds, water affecting your torch - I can see the Half-Life 2 physics they mentioned. It's astounding knowing this is actually the SAME engine the later TR games were on.

They also said there will be no big-name voice acting in the game at all, but also won't announce who the current voice actress for Lara is (they said they literally signed her a few days before E3). It was also said the reason they want to Microsoft's conference is because Microsoft was up first, and they had just finished preparing the demo that day and all so wanted to get it out there.

It was also said, this new Lara Croft was not "modeled" after anyone (supposedly character designer and such took a lot of time to carefully try and make her look "unique" yet realistic).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

I gotta say I don't watch G4 anymore really, but some of the girls are pretty damn cute.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Full Gears 3 campaign video. <3


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Complaining that Tomb Raider is ripping off Uncharted is pretty ironic considering the latter's inspiration. I think The Simpsons ripped off Family Guy, too.

Is anyone else excited about the new Hitman game?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I laugh at every dumbfuck who thinks that TR is ripping off of Uncharted.

Never got into Hitman much, but haven't seen the new one yet - I heard some people excited about it. Did they have anything at E3?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Hitman? Nah, we have Saints Row, LA Noire, GTA, Red Dead Redemption. Basically any Rockstar game (except SR)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, so how was the Nintendo Conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Ffff, Vulcan Cannon. Pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Best Conferance.
Controller is sexy.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay, so how was the Nintendo Conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay, so how was the Nintendo Conference?



Nintendo basically rules the world now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Silent Hill Downpour and Dark Souls looks fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I laugh at every dumbfuck who thinks that TR is ripping off of Uncharted.
> 
> Never got into Hitman much, but haven't seen the new one yet - I heard some people excited about it. Did they have anything at E3?



Hitman's a niche game, and not even the most polished game, I make no apologies for it yet love it all the same.

The new trailer was pretty much just CG asskicking and Diana naked in the shower for some reason. Not much to go on. I'm reading a preview, though, that's promising.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

New Silent Hill fan-fucking-tastic?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

WAIT DARK SOULS DETAILS GOT SHOWN?

WHAT THE FUCK WHEN?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> New Silent Hill fan-fucking-tastic?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

also someone post a link to the full recorded conference, I'm obviously going to have to watch it, and blow even more of my quota


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

your body will never be ready


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 isn't over yet guys. Where did everyone go?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WAIT.

WAS THERE MORE DOWNPOUR FOOTAGE?

OR YOU MEAN THE SHIT FROM THE KONAMI PRE-SHOW?

IF THERE'S MORE, I MUST KNOW.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Prey 2


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't see more info coming out.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Most people just wanted to watch the conferences from Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Hitman's a niche game, and not even the most polished game, I make no apologies for it yet love it all the same.
> 
> The new trailer was pretty much just CG asskicking and Diana naked in the shower for some reason. Not much to go on. I'm reading a preview, though, that's promising.



It seemed like something I would like as I got the impression it was, in a way, like stealth games like MGS, Tenchu, etc. Tried it once and had a Hell of a time with it - won't lie, I sucked ass so I quit.  I think I might still have Blood Money somewhere around here.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

waitin on that nintendo developer roundtable liveblog to come up soon!! 5:30PST = 8:30EST right???


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

dilbot said:


> waitin on that nintendo developer roundtable liveblog to come up soon!! 5:30PST = 8:30EST right???



Hopefully we get some specs on the gpu and ram.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> E3 isn't over yet guys. Where did everyone go?



Some people mainly watch E3 for the conferences. Thats probably why. Furthermore, E3 is literally 12 hours of game. You can't expect everyone to post in this thread for 12 hours


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Complaining that Tomb Raider is ripping off Uncharted is pretty ironic considering the latter's inspiration. I think The Simpsons ripped off Family Guy, too.
> 
> Is anyone else excited about the new Hitman game?



Tomb Raider looks like a mix of Uncharted and Heavy Rain, which I'm all for. Survival Horror could really bring me to the series.


----------



## Xerces (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft and Sony stock just dropped.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> WAIT.
> 
> WAS THERE MORE DOWNPOUR FOOTAGE?
> 
> ...


There was MUCH more gameplay footages.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Tomb Raider looks like a mix of Uncharted and Heavy Rain, which I'm all for. Survival Horror could really bring me to the series.



In an interview, guy said that they're really not going for "horror" - that it's really a "survival action-adventure" but the main focus of the game is "survival."


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> There was MUCH more gameplay footages.



FFFF. Now I have to scour the internet for it.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

Will we stop giving Nintendo praise for this gimmicky horseshit?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, where/what is this developer liveblog that was mentioned?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

fucking hell. Was any of the following seen

FFXIII-2
FFVXIII
FF Type-0
Dark Souls
The Last Guardian

?

If so, post vids.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo conference was the best by far


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Will we stop giving Nintendo praise for this gimmicky horseshit?



Not going to happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> fucking hell. Was any of the following seen
> 
> FFXIII-2
> FFVXIII
> ...



I think XIII-2 was somewhere. Apparently Dark Souls was there.

I'm sure VXIII and Last Guardian are cancelled.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> fucking hell. Was any of the following seen
> 
> FFXIII-2
> FFVXIII
> ...


No versus XIII and The last guardian, only FFXIII-2 trailer shown in E3 and many footages of Dark Souls.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> fucking hell. Was any of the following seen
> 
> FFXIII-2
> FFVXIII
> ...



Kotaku has some images of Dark Souls... nothing really new from what I recall.

All I know is Dark Souls is scheduled some time on Thursday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Kotaku has some images of Dark Souls... nothing really new from what I recall.
> 
> All I know is Dark Souls is scheduled some time on Thursday.


They already shown plenty of gameplay videos of Dark Souls on the booth.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Will we stop giving Nintendo praise for this gimmicky horseshit?



No more gimmick than dual analog.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I think XIII-2 was somewhere. Apparently Dark Souls was there.
> 
> I'm sure VXIII and Last Guardian are cancelled.



Last Guardian possibly cancelled? you have got to be kidding me 

where is this GOW3 campaign video? i expect epic epicness


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Last Guardian possibly cancelled? you have got to be kidding me
> 
> where is this GOW3 campaign video? i expect epic epicness



It was a joke.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm sure VXIII and Last Guardian are cancelled.



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH AND NEVER OPEN IT AGAIN



Helix said:


> All I know is Dark Souls is scheduled some time on Thursday.



Alrighty, I'll look forward to that.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No more gimmick than dual analog.



We'll see.

However, analog sticks were a million times more revolutionary yet only came with a fraction of the hype. We didn't have to be learned about the endless possibilities they provided; it was obvious to anyone who used them for five seconds.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm sure *VXIII* and Last Guardian are cancelled.



If only this was true


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

No Last Guardian?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

I was pretty sure I heard Team ICO talk about a playable demo at this years E3 =/


----------



## Amuro (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It was a joke.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, no, hey, how about, you deal with it


----------



## Adonis (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to grow unheathily attached to a pixelated creature that will inevitably die, though!


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone know where to watch e3 without buffering


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> GameSpot's liveblog of the event is not going to start on-time, as Nintendo is just not letting gamers into the room.



The fuck is this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

> However, analog sticks were a million times more revolutionary yet only came with a fraction of the hype. We didn't have to be learned about the endless possibilities they provided; it was obvious to anyone who used them for five seconds.



Because the internet wasn't around back then. Where would the hype come from?

And Ueda has put his soul in to LG, Sony would never cancel it since it seems to be the only exclusive worth anything on the machine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Wii U look like a 360 rip off much..................



So many things wrong with this statement that it makes me want to cry.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> We'll see.
> 
> However, analog sticks were a million times more revolutionary yet only came with a fraction of the hype. We didn't have to be learned about the endless possibilities they provided; it was obvious to anyone who used them for five seconds.



The uses of a touch screen should be obvious by now.
When the rumors first hit and it was just a screen I thought it was somewhat stupid, useful to a degree but stupid, then it turned out to be touch screen and the uses became more clear.
Then the presentation happened and after that everyone should get a general idea of the more realistic uses for gaming. That pirate shit thing I don't ever using in a serious game, but the inventory selection? Yes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> So many things wrong with this statement that it makes me want to cry.


Agreed. How can someone come up with such statements?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 this year sucked. At least last year was so bad it was funny.

This year was just bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> E3 this year sucked. At least last year was so bad it was funny.
> 
> This year was just bad.



i thought this year was good

All three company's had some big announcements

i saw some new games ill be following

That Delicious delicious ME3 Game Play 


i Give it an Overall a-


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2011)

So no Final Fantasy Versus XIII?

Damn I was at least expecting a small trailer or a teaser.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

any bets on the duration of the PSV's battery life?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> any bets on the duration of the PSV's battery life?



3      hours?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> any bets on the duration of the PSV's battery life?



and the wii u controller....


----------



## Stalin (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing but sequels this year. Don't get wrong, Im looking forward to some of them like sly 4 and mass effect 3, but some now Ips that  we don't know of already would have been nice.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

AndrewRogue said:


> So no Final Fantasy Versus XIII?
> 
> Damn I was at least expecting a small trailer or a teaser.



Wait till TGS or a famitsu article after E3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> 3      hours?





ichigeau said:


> and the wii u controller....



lol they need to find a longer lasting method for keeping these devices powered longer 

I like how nintendo doesn't follow the bigger is better rule. it's usually alot easier to carry their consoles around then say..the ps3 and xbox 360.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing a backpack can't handle.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

People still care about Verses FFXIII? Let alone a FF game?

Dear mother of Kojima.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Why are people waiting for a trailer for something that no longer exists?


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> any bets on the duration of the PSV's battery life?



They have said same as PSP. So longer than a 3DS


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol they need to find a longer lasting method for keeping these devices powered longer
> 
> I like how nintendo doesn't follow the bigger is better rule. it's usually alot easier to carry their consoles around then say..the ps3 and xbox 360.




Wii U controller is bigger then Pangea.

IGN round table stream says Mario 3DS has top down sections like A Link to the past....side scrolling... and the racoon suit was added to make the game more accessible >.>


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> People still care about Verses FFXIII? Let alone a FF game?
> 
> Dear mother of Kojima.



Meh, Metal Gear Solid games are alright, but Versus XIII looks more promising than Rising will be.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Implying TGS won't fuck us all over again like last year.

BLACK SCREENS


----------



## Stalin (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone really want a halo 4 or new metal gear?


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, cause Bungie didn't deliver with Reach.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Does anyone really want a halo 4 or new metal gear?



Metal Gear, sure, but Halo just needs to rest in peace.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the people that are like TOO MANY HALO GAMES. TOO MANY METAL GEAR SOLID GAMES. And when those same people are like "OMFG, WHERE'S FINAL FANTASY?!"

Yeeeeaaaaaaah. 'cause Final Fantasy hasn't had a lot of games...


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Does anyone really want a halo 4 or new metal gear?



yes, fans of the fanchises, not people that dont care about the games and say 
(lol *insert compagny* is a milking cow) on every games.....


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

We can ALWAYS use another Metal Gear.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Metal Gear, sure, but Halo just needs to rest in peace.


Halo needs to cockslap you.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

No, Halo needs to be covered in cement.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

>Play Halo online
>Get smacked and break xbox in rage


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

oh look, haters again....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I like the people that are like TOO MANY HALO GAMES. TOO MANY METAL GEAR SOLID GAMES. And when those same people are like "OMFG, WHERE'S FINAL FANTASY?!"
> 
> Yeeeeaaaaaaah. 'cause Final Fantasy hasn't had a lot of games...



Correction Final Fantasy hasn't had alot of *good* games


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Halo needs to cockslap you.



Halo is a bad series and it's about to get worse now that Bungie isn't doing it anymore. That's right. I said it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo is always welcome in my book, I just think it's rather... odd timing on Microsoft's part.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Halo is a bad series and it's about to get worse now that Bungie isn't doing it anymore. That's right. I said it.



its not a bad series, your just hating.
like the *ITS POPULAR SO IT SUCK LOLZ CAUSE ITS COOL TO HATE POPULAR TIGNS* 

come on...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

First person shooters are boring.
Tell me when that genre gets a kick in it's ass and trys to not be boring.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I want Street Fighter Cross Tekken.

And I want Juri to be a character.

Right now. No more waiting.



> its not a bad series, your just hating.
> like the *ITS POPULAR SO IT SUCK LOLZ CAUSE ITS COOL TO HATE POPULAR TIGNS*
> 
> come on...



He's not hating on it because "HURR DURR COOL TO HATE THINGS"  He's hating on it because there hasn't been a good Halo since the original.


----------



## lathia (Jun 7, 2011)

I was hoping for FF13: Versus info . I guess 13-2 will have to do for the time being. Then onto KH3!!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> its not a bad series, your just hating.



No, I seriously don't like the series. It's like Unreal Tournament but without the fun. And it's not that I don't like popular shooters either. I'm one of the few people who will defend MW2 for an example.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> First person shooters are boring.
> Tell me when that genre gets a kick in it's ass and trys to not be boring.



oh the typical *i dont like it so it mean it suck*
give me a break


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> We can ALWAYS use another Metal Gear.



Of course, we can use more bullshit by Kojima involving Nanomachines.....


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Some interesting series being hated on.

FF doesn't have that many games for no reason. Halo is gonna get tons of money, why stop it? And Metal Gear Solid is continuously quality in their number series, so what's the problem?

I think people are hating on games they haven't even played honestly.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Unreal Tournament is 100 times better than Halo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except 2003


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Halo is a bad series and it's about to get worse now that Bungie isn't doing it anymore. That's right. I said it.





> First-day sales of Halo 3 reached $170 million in the U.S., setting a record for highest gross of an entertainment product within 24 hours of its release.



Such a bad series, but consumers say otherwise


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Unreal Tournament is 100 times better than Halo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the Scrappy Doo of the series. We don't mention that one.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I want Street Fighter Cross Tekken.
> 
> And I want Juri to be a character.
> 
> Right now. No more waiting.



I think she has a good chance since Hwoarang is gonna be in it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Scrappy Doo of the series. We don't mention that one.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good                        .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo is a fun game and it will continue to sell.

Deal with it, haters.



That's right. Halo is gonna continue until the Rapture.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> I think she has a good chance since Hwoarang is gonna be in it.



THAT DOESN'T SOLVE THE WAITING PROBLEM.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo >>>>> Your Favorite Shooter

Deal with it


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> Such a bad series, but consumers say otherwise



A lot of people like drinking kool-aid I suppose.

The reason I say Halo shouldn't come back isn't because I don't like the series. It's because it's never a good sign when the original studio retires the game then it's brought back to another studio. Don't be surprised if it's a lazy cash-in. It's all I'm saying.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Correction Final Fantasy hasn't had alot of *good* games



You're right.

It hasn't.

Two out of twenty is pretty bad odds.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo's a pretty fun game. Once you get how it works and you're getting good at it, you'll spend a lot of hours in it. It's not the best shooter of the decade nor did it revolutionize the FPS genre, but it's not a bad series at all. I concede the campaign is shit but the multiplayer is almost unrivaled.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> A lot of people like drinking kool-aid I suppose.
> 
> The reason I say Halo shouldn't come back isn't because I don't like the series. It's because it's never a good sign when the original studio retires the game then it's brought back to another studio. Don't be surprised if it's a lazy cash-in. It's all I'm saying.


The new company that is developing Halo is composed of ex-Bungie employees. They know what they are doing, at least most of them are.

People shouldn't be bitching about it until the game comes out.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Halo >>>>> Your Favorite Shooter
> 
> Deal with it


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You're right.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> Two out of twenty is pretty bad odds.



Sure, there are like 3 games I like out of the series. The rest I didn't play or didn't get a damn about.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Halo >>>>> Your Favorite Shooter
> 
> Deal with it



Unreal Tournament doesn't even notice Halo's existence.Halo is like the Hulk, but UT is like freaking Galactus.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Halo >>>>> Your Favorite Shooter
> 
> Deal with it



It is dealt with


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

No one cared about your favorite Unreal Tournament since 5 years ago. Epic Games has moved one, and so should you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> The reason I say Halo shouldn't come back isn't because I don't like the series. It's because it's never a good sign when the original studio retires the game then it's brought back to another studio. Don't be surprised if it's a lazy cash-in. It's all I'm saying.



Sept that the Studio doing it are mostly Vets who worked on it for Bungie


Google is your friend


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

>Scorp wants Street Fighter x Tekken
>Should want Tekken x Street Fighter


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Unreal Tournament doesn't even notice Halo's existence.Halo is like the Hulk, but UT is like freaking Galactus.



Unreal Tournament has sucked for so long I don't remember. The mechanics of this game are so broken it's ridiculous.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You're right.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> Two out of twenty is pretty bad odds.



Now you're just being... some adjective.

IV, VI, VII-X all were not only quality but sold well and got good ratings by fans and critics. XII got rated well and is liked by maybe half, or a small majority of fans.

2 out of 20 my ass.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The new company that is developing Halo is composed of ex-Bungie employees. They know what they are doing, at least most of them are.
> 
> People shouldn't be bitching about it until the game comes out.



Okay, so it's like Obsidian and Fallout. I take back what I said about it not needing to come back. I still don't like the series though.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Tetris is better than Halo.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You're right.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> Two out of twenty is pretty bad odds.



Must... not... neg... 






Scorp A Derp said:


> Tetris is better than Halo.



Tetris is better than perhaps 90% of everything that exists according to my 2nd sister.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Unreal Tournament doesn't even notice Halo's existence.Halo is like the Hulk, but UT is like freaking Galactus.



UT is more like the Sentry


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Tetris is better than Halo.



Definitely more innovative though.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> No one cared about your favorite Unreal Tournament since 5 years ago. Epic Games has moved one, and so should you.





Juub said:


> Unreal Tournament has sucked for so long I don't remember. The mechanics of this game are so broken it's ridiculous.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Tetris is better than Halo.


Tetris is better than most of games out there, now STFU about Halo hate.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Tetris is better than Halo.



That's not a fair comparison. Tetris is better than a lot of games out now. Fucking chess is better than a lot of games out now.

Timeless games don't count as they are invincible and legendary.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> No one cared about your favorite Unreal Tournament since 5 years ago. Epic Games has moved one, and so should you.


Epic created Gears of War, realized how easy it was to make a lazy cash-in instead of making quality stuff and fortunately UT didn't suffer because of it.



Juub said:


> Unreal Tournament has sucked for so long I don't remember. The mechanics of this game are so broken it's ridiculous.



Halo was never good to begin with, so boogity woogity boo.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

pong > everything 



MrChubz said:


> Halo was never good to begin with, so boogity woogity boo.



halo is good, your just hating, now go sucking your favorite game dick and stop bashing the game you hate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

^What about Tic tac toe?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still confused as to how Halo is better than UT in any possible way.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Justin Bieber albums and Twilight books sell well
> 
> THAT MUST MEAN THEY ARE AWESOME.



Good thing I didn't only mention sales. Try again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Now you're just being... some adjective.
> 
> IV, VI, VII-X all were not only quality but sold well and got good ratings by fans and critics. XII got rated well and is liked by maybe half, or a small majority of fans.
> 
> 2 out of 20 my ass.



Justin Bieber albums and Twilight books sell well

THAT MUST MEAN THEY ARE AWESOME.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Epic created Gears of War, realized how easy it was to make a *lazy cash-in* instead of making quality stuff and fortunately UT didn't suffer because of it.


How is Gears of War lazy cash in?

Do explain, and I mean with facts, not with your piss poor opinions.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> UT is more like the Sentry



Actually that is a better comparison. Sentry did kill Molecule Man though, so that's pretty strong.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Also...

Quake > Halo


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Epic created Gears of War, realized how easy it was to make a lazy cash-in instead of making quality stuff and fortunately UT didn't suffer because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Halo was never good to begin with, so boogity woogity boo.


 Halo's a fine game online. Single player, it sucks ass.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Quake is a lot better than Halo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Epic created Gears of War, realized how easy it was to make a lazy cash-in instead of making quality stuff and fortunately UT didn't suffer because of it.


 the last ut was just a lazy Gears Multiplat cash in so i dont see your point




> Halo was never good to begin with, so boogity woogity boo.


your trolling ways wont work here freind


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm still confused as to how Halo is better than UT in any possible way.



In having no ridiculously broken mechanics and player who wall jump so much it makes the game look like a circus? The guns in the game are also unbalanced.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

That and halo has long since fixed its camper problems



MrChubz said:


> Actually that is a better comparison. Sentry did kill Molecule Man though, so that's pretty strong.



But he has still getten his ass pounded by the hulk


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> In having no ridiculously broken mechanics and player who wall jump so much it makes the game look like a circus? The guns in the game are also unbalanced.



Wall jumping is a problem for you? You must suck really bad. Jump and walljumpfags are the easiest kills.

Broken mechanics? how about you list them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> In having no ridiculously broken mechanics and player who wall jump so much it makes the game look like a circus? The guns in the game are also unbalanced.



Wait. Halos broken mechanics, cheap players, and unbalanced guns make it superior...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wait. Halos broken mechanics, cheap players, and unbalanced guns make it superior...?



Nothing is broken in reach

all games have cheap players

The guns are blanced in reach as well


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Wall jumping is a problem for you? You must suck really bad. Jump and walljumpfags are the easiest kills.


 I don't suck bad. Plenty veteran players overuse wall jumps and it make the game seem completely stupid and ridiculous. The game is also far too dependent on good spawning spots and guns. It doesn't rely on strategy and intelligence.



Damon Baird said:


> Wait. Halos broken mechanics, cheap players, and unbalanced guns make it superior...?


 Halo doesn't have broken mechanics.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> How is Gears of War lazy cash in?
> 
> Do explain, and I mean with facts, not with your piss poor opinions.


Have you played the series?



Zen-aku said:


> the last ut was just a lazy Gears Multiplat cash in so i dont see your point
> 
> 
> your trolling ways wont work here freind


Actually you're right to a point. UT3 could have been better.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Have you played the series?


I have. 

Your point being? Nothing.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

The only thing broken in Halo is that frag grenade damage = melee damage


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Quake 3: Arena & Unreal Tournament 2003 were some of my favorite multiplayer games.  :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Have you played the series?



I have which is why i stand by my statment


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

you can't even name a game whitout starting a retarded kiddy flame war ?
this is pathetic


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That and halo has long since fixed its camper problems
> 
> 
> 
> But he has still getten his ass pounded by the hulk


Read Dark Reign.



ExoSkel said:


> I have.
> 
> Your point being? Nothing.


It sucks.



Zen-aku said:


> I have which is why i stand by my statment


That you like shitty franchises?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> you can't even name a game whitout starting a retarded kiddy flame war ?
> this is pathetic



Passions run high When E3 comes around, you should of been here when FF13 went multiplat

those were dark days


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

You know what irks me? People constantly bashing Halo and they can't even provide one solid, tangible reason why.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Halo and Unreal are both fun franchise to play in multiplayer mode. They both have a rather lackluster single player experience. The main difference is the fact Unreal hasn't had a decent game for a long long time.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> THAT DOESN'T SOLVE THE WAITING PROBLEM.



lol yea. Though i would like to see Yoshimitsu up in that bitch


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It sucks.


So does MGS3 and Modern Warfare.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Read Dark Reign.


 Read WWH






> That you like shitty franchises?


that's quaint coming from a UT fan


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> You know what irks me? People constantly bashing Halo and they can't even provide one solid, tangible reason why.



Painfully slow gameplay is the biggest culprit.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

Gears does have a shitty story, dialogue, and overall writing. However, the mulitplayer is fun and has fewer bitchy players than FPSs, by a bit. The only reason it gets great scores is cause of multiplayer, same for Halo which also has a shitty story and writing.

Fun isn't determined by story for shooters, though. They're still fun. Maybe you need better friends to play with.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Painfully slow gameplay is the biggest culprit.



The speed is normal. It's not slow. Oh and at least in that game you don't die in two shots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Halo and Unreal are both fun franchise to play in multiplayer mode. They both have a rather lackluster single player experience. The main difference is the fact Unreal hasn't had a decent game for a long long time.



See i dont agree, Reach And ODST had a Great Single player, and Halo 3 Delivered a Solid story even thogh they could of done more with it


EDIT: Gears dose not have a shitty Story


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Passions run high When E3 comes around, you should of been here when FF13 went multiplat
> 
> those were dark days



again its just retarded fanboys, like *EH ITS NOT AN EXCLUSIVE SO I CANT WANK OVER MY SYSTEM NOOOOO*

ya, final fantasy started on nintendo, it never belong to playstation, stupid fanboys.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Fine.

I'll fucking say it. I'll point out the elephant in the room.

I hate Halo because I'm pretty sure Master Chief is a Jew.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Fine.
> 
> I'll fucking say it. I'll point out the elephant in the room.
> 
> I hate Halo because I'm pretty sure Master Chief is a Jew.



Its Obvious Chief is Arab


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Fine.
> 
> I'll fucking say it. I'll point out the elephant in the room.
> 
> I hate Halo because I'm pretty sure Master Chief is a Jew.


I was like 

Then I was like


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> See i dont agree, Reach And ODST had a Great Single player, and Halo 3 Delivered a Solid story even thogh they could of done more with it
> 
> 
> EDIT: Gears dose not have a shitty Story



I mean lackluster in the sense that Halo 3 single player offered nothing. It was just going from point A to point B while shooting things in between. It got repetitive quick and the lack of variety in the enemies made the thing stale fast. Compare its single player to a shooter like Bioshock, Half Life or System Shock 2, you'll understand why I say it's lackluster.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> I don't suck bad.



It sure sounds like you do.



Juub said:


> Plenty veteran players overuse wall jumps and it make the game seem completely stupid and ridiculous.



I have no played a game where a "veteran" as you say, has walljumped and broke the game, and what the fuck do you want? Remove walljumps? They're part of the gameplay. the best players I've played against use walljumps sparingly and they obviously know when to use them. 




Juub said:


> The game is also far too dependent on good spawning spots and guns.



Now this is just complete bullshit. At most, there are 2 different spawn points and for both teams, the weapon lockers give almost the exact same weapons.



Juub said:


> It doesn't rely on strategy and intelligence.



I know quite a few players that can prove you wrong.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Read WWH
> 
> that's quaint coming from a UT fan


You realize it's The Sentry that beat The Hulk back into Bruce Banner at the end of that one right?



Juub said:


> The speed is normal. It's not slow. Oh and at least in that game you don't die in two shots.


It's incredibly slow.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet you only use one weapon no matter what situation. Try changing up your weapons depending on how many people you're fighting at one time, landscape, take advantage of heath vials and memorize when the armor spawns..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Fine.
> 
> I'll fucking say it. I'll point out the elephant in the room.
> 
> I hate Halo because I'm pretty sure Master Chief is a Jew.



Naw hes a Ginger, why do you think he's soulless?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

He's a mute, Jew ginger.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It sure sounds like you do.


 Why is that? Because I say walljumping makes the game look like a circus?




> I have no played a game where a "veteran" as you say, has walljumped and broke the game, and what the fuck do you want? Remove walljumps? They're part of the gameplay. the best players I've played against use walljumps sparingly and they obviously know when to use them.


 Are you serious? You're telling me players don't overuse walljumping in Unreal? I hope you're kidding me. The best players I've played against overly used walljumps and for obvious reasons. Staying on the ground isn't quick enough.




> Now this is just complete bullshit. At most, there are 2 different spawn points and for both teams, the weapon lockers give almost the exact same weapons.


 Both teams? How about Free for All? You best hope you spawn in a spot that is far from heated zone or close to a powerful weapon. Otherwise you'll get one shot.




> I know quite a few players that can prove you wrong.


 Strategy in my Unreal? GTFO. That game relies on speed and precise shooting, not on strategy and intelligence.



MrChubz said:


> It's incredibly slow.


 Compared to what? The speed is pretty average.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw hes a Ginger, why do you think he's soulless?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

She could be cute. Something's wrong with her eyes though.

Edit: On second thought, not her eyes, something else I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Ginger discrimination is a terrible thing V.V


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Compared to what? The speed is pretty average.


UT and most CoD's. You're right in that it's average when compared to, say, the Battlefield series (whose teamwork aspect makes up for it). I just like faster paced shooters, which is why I don't like Halo too much.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You realize it's The Sentry that beat The Hulk back into Bruce Banner at the end of that one right?


 you Realize the Hulk Beat The Sentry back into Robert  Reynolds, Knocked him out, Transformed  Back into the Hulk then Almost Destroyed the world After Said Fight Right?





> I mean lackluster in the sense that Halo 3 single player offered nothing. It was just going from point A to point B while shooting things in between. It got repetitive quick and the lack of variety in the enemies made the thing stale fast. Compare its single player to a shooter like Bioshock, Half Life or System Shock 2, you'll understand why I say it's lackluster.


 I can See your Issue, But i Think IT made up for it With The Grand levels Designs and Matching epic Scope


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> She could be cute. Something's wrong with her eyes though.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, not her eyes, something else I can't quite put my finger on.



It's just the expression she's making. If she relaxed her eyelids, she'd be smokin'.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Why is that? Because I say walljumping makes the game look like a circus?



Get this through your head. Players who repeating walljump are easy as fuck to kill. This is because they tend to get as high as possible, which makes you an easy target. GOOD players walljump and try to go over you and fuck your anus with a flak cannon.



Juub said:


> Are you serious? You're telling me players don't overuse walljumping in Unreal? I hope you're kidding me. The best players I've played against overly used walljumps and for obvious reasons. Staying on the ground isn't quick enough.



There are plenty of people who overuse walljumping, and more people who don't. Like I said, those who overuse it are easy to kill.




Juub said:


> Both teams? How about Free for All? You best hope you spawn in a spot that is far from heated zone or close to a powerful weapon. Otherwise you'll get one shot.



What fucking server are you playing that doesn't allow you to spawn with weapons. Great job man, blaming a game on your shitty choice in servers. Good job, you did it.



Juub said:


> Strategy in my Unreal? GTFO. That game relies on speed and precise shooting, not on strategy and intelligence.



Sorry if the game required too much SKILL for you.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> you Realize the Hulk Beat The Sentry back into Robert  Reynolds, Knocked him out, Transformed  Back into the Hulk then Almost Destroyed the world After Said Fight Right?



I didn't. I haven't read the book since it's mindless Hulk wank (he was defeating people he had no business defeating, and I'm not talking about The Sentry). Either way killing Molecule Man >>>>>>>>. Anything Hulk's ever done.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It's just the expression she's making. If she relaxed her eyelids, she'd be smokin'.



You don't relax your eyelids when you're with the Doctor.

You just have a constant "What the fuck is going on?" look.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I didn't. I haven't read the book since it's mindless Hulk wank (he was defeating people he had no business defeating, and I'm not talking about The Sentry). Either way killing Molecule Man >>>>>>>>. Anything Hulk's ever done.



The Only Guy He Beat of Note Besides The Sentry was Black Bolt, Who is fucking overrated,

The Sentry's Entire Existence Is Wank So it shouldn't matter, Also Hulk Can Shatter the planet if hes Pissed of enough



...................We are WAAAAAY of Topic....-_-


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Nintendo E3 2011 - Developer roundtable*


6:14
Just about to start
6:22
Going through the intros
6:23
Don't expect much wii u talk
6:27
I'm going to keep this live blog related to new info only. We'll see how it goes.
6:35
Miyamoto is talking a lot about the dispute between inverse and non inverse controls. He wants to bring both gamers together through gyro usage
6:35
Super Mario 3d is a working title
6:37
Retro is helping design Mario kart 3d tracks
6:48
In skyward sword, use your sword to find all sorts of items
6:48
New race in the game tentatively called mogmas
6:50
The character tied to your sword can help guide you
6:54
Metal gauntlets allow you to dig
6:55
The tentatively named siren world has a hidden entrance in the forest setting from last years do
6:57
Gather tear shaped items to leave this world. You cannot take your sword here. It is guarded by enemies that kill in one hit
6:58
Picking up tear shaped items starts a timer. You have to get the other bits to keep the guardians away
7:01
Revisit environments multiple times to experience and unlock new paths and activities
7:01
Improved map system
7:04
Super Mario 3ds' name is still being figured out
7:07
Aiming to create the most Mario like 3d Mario title yet
7:09
Tanooki Mario has a slower fall rate
7:11
Secret warp hidden in e3 demo
7:13
Features a Zelda style scrolling dungeon level
7:16
Luigis mansion 2 should release early next year
7:17
Discussion of pikmin is prohibited today
7:18
Next level games is Working on luigis mansion 2
7:21
Professor e. Gadd returns
7:22
Toad follows you around at some point
7:23
The flashlight now has a strobe feature
7:29
Miyamoto's focus is on making more traditional gaming experiences for 3ds. There are expanded audience titles coming though. They will be announced later.
7:34
There will be more wii titles from Nintendo after skyward sword. Some aren't announced yet
7:40
Wii vitality sensor development continues but the device has a hard time keeping an accurate performance. They will continue research
7:43
Super Mario 3d doesn't seem to feature tanooki flying ability
7:47
Pikmin is being moved from wii to wii u
7:49
The end!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You don't relax your eyelids when you're with the Doctor.
> 
> You just have a constant "What the fuck is going on?" look.



For some reason that expression and the positioning of her face reminds me of Barbossa


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Only Guy He Beat of Note Besides The Sentry was Black Bolt, Who is fucking overrated,
> 
> The Sentry's Entire Existence Is Wank So it shouldn't matter, Also Hulk Can Shatter the planet if hes Pissed of enough
> 
> ...................We are WAAAAAY of Topic....-_-



Black Bolt, Ghost Rider (I think) Dr. Strange, The Juggernaut (with powers from the Cytorrak, which should go in Juggs' favor), off the top of my head.

Sentry is a good analogy to UT because he started out fun was powerful enough to defeat Molecule Man (BS, but it still happened) then died.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ...................We are WAAAAAY of Topic....-_-





Amy Pond is always on-topic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

wait!!! I am late for this?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Get this through your head. Players who repeating walljump are easy as fuck to kill. This is because they tend to get as high as possible, which makes you an easy target. GOOD players walljump and try to go over you and fuck your anus with a flak cannon.


 They're not easy as fuck to kill. Some are easy, others aren't. The tactic is overused. I bet my ass I could find a hundred players who overuse walljump and could straight up own you.




> There are plenty of people who overuse walljumping, and more people who don't. Like I said, those who overuse it are easy to kill.


 More people who don't? You perfectly know that's bullshit. Can you honestly tell me players don't overuse walljump in unreal while looking at me with a straight face? The game is notorious for its level of ridiculousness. 

[YOUTUBE]5oyxtKmsRbM[/YOUTUBE]

Those guys can't even stay on the ground for more than two seconds for crying out loud. That was also in a more open area. In narrow corridors, that game becomes a cluster fuck of jumping around and the whole stage seems like it's filled with frogs.





> What fucking server are you playing that doesn't allow you to spawn with weapons. Great job man, blaming a game on your shitty choice in servers. Good job, you did it.


 I do spawn with weapons, just not good ones. You usually gotta look for them.



> Sorry if the game required too much SKILL for you.


 It's more about getting the jump on players and blasting them to a pile of goo before they can react to you. I also said this game is way too dependent on good weapons and good spawning spot. That's a flaw that has plagued the whole series and not just the latest game.

You can praise Unreal all you want, I had fun with most games but really dude, those games don't have broken mechanics? They're known for having ridiculous and exploitable gameplay. Players are always whining about cheap tactics and the overuse of the jumping buttons.

Edit: Maybe I played too much Free for All and not enough team games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Black Bolt, Ghost Rider (I think) Dr. Strange, The Juggernaut (with powers from the Cytorrak, which should go in Juggs' favor), off the top of my head.


 Ghost Rider Forfeited, Dr.Strange Let his guard down, and Juggernaut has Always been The Hulks Bitch, but even then it wasn't a clean win hulk  just Incapacitated him


> Sentry is a good analogy to UT because he started out fun was powerful enough to defeat Molecule Man (BS, but it still happened) then died.



More Like Powerful, Good Looking,  shallow , annoying and Unlikable and no one wants him back


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WAIT.

A SHOOTER THAT ISN'T JUST A RACE TO VEHICLES?

I WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS!


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

HOW CAN I SHOOT PEOPLE IF THEY DON'T JUST STAND THERE?

THIS GAME SUCKS!


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck UT3.

Quake 3 Arena (or Quake Live) is where it's at.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Ghost Rider Forfeited, Dr.Strange Let his guard down, and *Juggernaut has Always been The Hulks Bitch*, but even then it wasn't a clean win hulk  just Incapacitated him
> Go read a comic book.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Significantly.

a) Have you checked out much about Dark Souls and b) is there ANYTHING of The Last Guardian?


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

/e3 **


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey, are they giving out exclusive codes for Uncharted 3 mutliplayer skin like the last time?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck yes I'm mad.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

DS is that you?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, yes that's me. 

I was actually playing the Wii U for about an hour and a half and messed around with some 3DS stuff and hit the Sony press area for some Vita action.  I have some appointments tomorrow back there at the SCEE booth and the Konami booth as well, so I haven't seen too much outside of those two areas.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Comfortable with your big ass hands.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Yo Donkey did you check out the TERA Online booth? That MMO looks sick


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Haha, yes that's me.
> 
> I was actually playing the Wii U for about an hour and a half and messed around with some 3DS stuff and hit the Sony press area for some Vita action.  I have some appointments tomorrow back there at the SCEE booth and the Konami booth as well, so I haven't seen too much outside of those two areas.


You're the girl or the guy?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope.  Just stuck at Sony and Nintendo today.  I'll hit it up tomorrow.



Scorp A Derp said:


> Comfortable with your big ass hands.



U jelly of where my hands are?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Haha, yes that's me.
> 
> I was actually playing the Wii U for about an hour and a half and messed around with some 3DS stuff and hit the Sony press area for some Vita action.  I have some appointments tomorrow back there at the SCEE booth and the Konami booth as well, so I haven't seen too much outside of those two areas.



Didn't you go last year too?

I envy you DS


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

You gotta hit up Downpour and tell me all about it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 7, 2011)

We demand more pics DS


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> We demand more pics DS



We'll be getting videos from him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope.  Just stuck at Sony and Nintendo today.  I'll hit it up tomorrow.


You should, that MMO looks pretty promising.

Ive been around Square Enix, Ubisoft and Atlus booths today. I love me some Devil Survivor 2 previews


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

DS, we demand impressions of WiiU and PSVita.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait!!! I am late for this?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> DS, we demand impressions of WiiU and PSVita.



They're both awesome. derp.

But I've gone the past 3 years now.  Dat Sony.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> They're both awesome. derp.
> 
> But I've gone the past 3 years now.  Dat Sony.



Please tell me you have some awesome ideas for Little Big Planet for Vita


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

WILL NO ONE SPEAK OF DOWNPOUR?!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Please tell me you have some awesome ideas for Little Big Planet for Vita



How about a female anatomy lesson level with dat touch control. 

Here are some of the Wii U vids I took.  By far my favorite tech demos to play.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> WILL NO ONE SPEAK OF DOWNPOUR?!



Its been... rained out. :ho


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Its been... rained out. :ho


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> How about a female anatomy lesson level with dat touch control.
> 
> ]



 You always make the best stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

i need more WiiU footage.. it seems conferences don't show jack.. which is sad, since they're filled with people talking..


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2011)

Next year will be infinitely more exciting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> You always make the best stuff





And don't trust this guy's lies.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 8, 2011)

I want more Sly 4 footage, gametrailers talked during the whole thing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, troll-ono picture.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> And don't trust this guy's lies.



Never


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, troll-ono picture.



Trollno is an awesome dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

am glad people are confirming that the controller is light and comfortable.. it looked huge and unplayable.. now we need more titles for launch..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

After cooling down. My E3 press conference reflections:

- Wii-U, still a shitty name, although I'm starting to want it more.

- The controller on the thing seems bigger than the original Xbox, which is actually a plus for me. 

- Vita, handhelds still suck ass. (3DS too)

- We don't need more Halo, nor do I personally want more.

- Kinect, improving but not quite there for me.

- PSMove, nty.

- Sly Cooper <3

- 3D can go to hell.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> am glad people are confirming that the controller is light and comfortable.. it looked huge and unplayable.. now we need more titles for launch..



Even if old, Darksiders II and Arkham City should be nice.

And if that AC title gets finished.

And if EA pulls throw, nuts up and puts ME3 on there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Was chillin with one of my homies who's a producer for some of the PSVita games.  Here's me in the Reality Fighters game as an Indian boxer. 




Derp


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> After cooling down. My E3 press conference reflections:
> 
> - Wii-U, still a shitty name, although I'm starting to want it more.
> 
> ...


 I demand a comment about Tech demo Zelda Wii U


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> - 3D can go to hell.



Put on your glasses.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to see an RTS (or Fire Emblem game) where you can use the controllers touch pad to control units with ease.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I demand a comment about Tech demo Zelda Wii U


It's pretty. :33



Helix said:


> Put on your glasses.



Jack Tretton can suck my cock. At least Nintendo knows people don't want to wear fucking glasses.


Edit: I forgot something for my list: 
- Geoff Keighley is a major douche.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's pretty. :33



That's pretty much it really.  You just control the camera to see different perspectives of the demo.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> And don't trust this guy's lies.
> 
> ono.jpg




So I shouldn't trust that Street Fighter x Tekken will be good on Vita? 


Donkey Show said:


> Was chillin with one of my homies who's a producer for some of the PSVita games.  Here's me in the Reality Fighters game as an Indian boxer.
> 
> pics.jpg
> 
> Derp



 Awesome. How good are the cameras on the Vita?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> That's pretty much it really.  You just control the camera to see different perspectives of the demo.


 So Nintendo is just trolling? "teasing us"  jerks...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> So I shouldn't trust that Street Fighter x Tekken will be good on Vita?



Take it for what you will. =P


> Awesome. How good are the cameras on the Vita?



Um, pretty good from what I've seen.  Still need to play more games to get a good idea of its quality, but it wasn't grainy when doing AR stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Even if old, Darksiders II and Arkham City should be nice.
> 
> And if that AC title gets finished.
> 
> And if EA pulls throw, nuts up and puts ME3 on there.



thats just it.. i would have already played most of those games by the time it gets released.. if only that Zelda demo was an actual game


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ninja Gaiden 3 was a release title for the thing. With how much we've heard of the game (not much) it could probably easily match up with the Wii-U release.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's a vid I took of people rushing to the Nintendo booth line after the doors opened to everyone else.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SKfdUTNi6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking for a decent Bioshock Infinite video.  Only thing I've seen much is the same bullshit they showed last year.

Regardless, the design of Elizabeth and the voice acting is so fucking awful it's disgusting.

Other characters look and sound good.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

@DS
Like herds of cattle.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Looking for a decent Bioshock Infinite video.  Only thing I've seen much is the same bullshit they showed last year.
> 
> Regardless, the design of Elizabeth and the voice acting is so fucking awful it's disgusting.
> 
> Other characters look and sound good.



That trailer from the Sony conference has some new stuff in it. But I don't know if there is any gameplay demos out yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> That trailer from the Sony conference has some new stuff in it. But I don't know if there is any gameplay demos out yet.



Yeah, I saw that. They changed Elizabeth's design (and she sounds a bit different). She was "Eh" before. Now she's just flat-out bad.

But as much as I want to just go "Ehhhhh, not Bioshock" this game is looking really fucking fantastic. I can see the series being more like, as Adam Sessler put it, "Utopia going horribly, horribly wrong" with everything being different each time (the way I feel Assassin's Creed should have been - and if they didn't chase off the REAL creative designer, it might have been).

I'm glad these games are coming out later because Gears 3 has consumed this year for me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually got really sick a few hours after the conference 

I guess my body wasnt ready after all


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

You were warned.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Is Mark Rein confirming Wii U support?*

RT @Michael_French @MarkRein So that means you're supporting Wii U?  < --No announcement to make today but let's just way "Water meet fish"


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

It's all over folks. Nothing to see here. Just Nintendo owning.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Official PR - TEKKEN Under Development for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS
*


TOKYO, JAPAN – June 7th, 2011 – Leading video game publisher and developer NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc. today announced that two new TEKKEN™ titles are under development on two Nintendo platforms; Wii U™, which Nintendo Co., Ltd. is expected to launch in 2012, and Nintendo 3DS™.

Selling more than 40 million units globally, the TEKKEN™ franchise is one of the most popular fighting game series of all time, featuring unique characters, fastaction, and original storylines for each of the title’s iconic characters. The TEKKEN™ franchise has a rich history with Nintendo, having first appeared on the company’s platforms 11 years ago with ‘TEKKEN ADVANCE™’, which released in December 2001 for GAME BOY ADVANCE™.

Wii U™ and Nintendo 3DS™ will bring TEKKEN™ into the next generation, and the third dimension, for Nintendo players – who can expect more dynamic and thrilling fighting experiences than ever before.

‘TEKKEN™ (working title)’ for Wii U™ will bring the ‘TEKKEN™’ franchise to a Nintendo home video game console for the first time, making full use of the new platform’s cutting-edge performance to deliver a new fighting sensation for TEKKEN games™.

‘TEKKEN™ (working title)’ for Nintendo 3DS™ will see the famous King of Iron Fist Tournament fought in the third-dimension for the first time, with Nintendo 3DS™ delivering a more realistic and dynamic TEKKEN™.

Release dates and prices for the new TEKKEN™ titles are to be confirmed. For more information, please visit:


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It's all over folks. Nothing to see here. Just Nintendo owning.



If it has over 1 GB of ram and a good GPU it's game over.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You were warned.



Yes I was..

I was too naive


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> If it has over 1 GB of ram and a good GPU it's game over.



But what if it has no hard drive like some reports are claiming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

>Save your games on regular SD cards and USB external hard drives

WUDDUWHA?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I didn't mean "just save games." But reports I read said it'll use just regular SD cards and USB external hard drives. No specialized hardware or anything for that.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Is Mark Rein confirming Wii U support?*
> 
> RT @Michael_French @MarkRein So that means you're supporting Wii U?  < --No announcement to make today but let's just way "Water meet fish"



The writing's on the wall. If you get Mark Reign, you get all 3rd parties.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> If it has over 1 GB of ram and a good GPU it's game over.



Supposedly the final kits will be rocking 1.5 GB.

And here's NSMBMii gameplay:


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Supposedly the final kits will be rocking 1.5 GB.
> 
> And here's NSMBMii gameplay:


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2011)

that looks EXACTLY like New Super Mario Bros.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

^It is a tech demo. If it gets a proper sequel on WiiU I would hope it looks A LOT better :/


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

Nintendo Owned. as usual. and made sony and Microsoft there bitch.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> that looks EXACTLY like New Super Mario Bros.
> 
> Jesus Christ.



in HD. 

It will be fun having Hitler and Jesus Miis take on the Koopas though.


----------



## Gino (Jun 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait!!! I am late for this?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nintendo Owned. as usual. and made sony and Microsoft there bitch.



Not Really 

They Definatly won But Sony and MS had strong enough showings that they can keep there heads held high


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, far from supreme domination as we still need to see how well it will be adopted by the masses.

And the Vita is one sexy piece of hardware. :3


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah We know. Microsoft and Sony had some seriously good strong points, but Nintendo stole the show; and if Wii U comes through, they will be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Yeah We know. Microsoft and Sony had some seriously good strong points, but Nintendo stole the show; and if Wii U comes through, they will be in for a world of hurt.



Yeah Cause The Wii Put them Out of Business last time didn't it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

>Underestimating before even understanding


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not underestimating Iam just not OVERestemating

 like all things i am waiting to see more


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

Well we both know the wii wasn't really much too them, more or less a gimmick  

Besides, theres some promise with what little we've seen. And I never said they'd be put completely out of business, but they will be given a run for there money; the systems have gotten serious now.  

And Also, I hope I don't come off as overestimating: Im simply going by what I've seen so far, and waiting on whats to come. Theres alot of promise, so theres room to see. While we get more info (Like the system specs) we'll understand exactly what we have to work with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Well we both know the wii wasn't really much too them, more or less a gimmick



A _gimmick_ that forced the hand of MS to go balls out on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know about Nintendo anymore. People said they won at last years E3 with the 3DS but its just a handheld full of ports and a 3D feature. I'll hold out on my opinion for a while until i see a game library that has tons of good 3rd party titles. 

I don't know what to expect from 1st party since Nintendo almost never makes any "new" games or series but at the same time most of their old stuff makes me forget that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not "overestimating" - I'm basing it on facts we already know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm not "overestimating" - I'm basing it on facts we already know.



Defnsive much i Didn't Say you were  overestimating

I said  i Wasn't

To Me this is  like the Kinect, There is definite potential  Whether it lives up to it remains to be seen

so Far it Seems Like a Current gen Console with a really nice Gimmick, i hope it turns out to be more


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

And I said I wasn't either. Sorry you didn't understand that.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

I just dug out the gameplay footage of Dark Souls on Youtube. So, if was already posted, then too bad. Here it is again:


----------



## Lupin (Jun 8, 2011)

Great. The Wii U looks pretty good now. The qualm I still have with it though, would be the control format. Looks pretty strange, and although a user has said it to be comfortable, I don't think I actually like that control set.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

> According to IBM, Nintendo’s Wii U is powered by a custom 45nm  multi-core processor with embedded DRAM. In addition to its IBM heart, the graphics are powered by a custom AMD Radeon HD GPU. What does that mean to the regular gamer? Not much, except that the console will be able to churn out 1080p HD video with detail that should be on par with what is available on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.
> 
> As far as storage, ports and disc format goes, the Wii uses a 12 cm optical disc via a slot loading tray again. It’ll have four USB 2.0 ports, a little front hatch for expansion through SD cards, an unspecified amount of internal storage, external hard drive support when plugged into a USB port as well as HDMI, component and S-video cables.



**


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

IGN Article Headline: *IT'S HARD TO HOLD THE PLAYSTATION VITA*

lul'd. 

Seriously though. Miller said it's still good, has some nice grooves (that still feel kind of uncomfortable) to keep your fingers because trying to hold the Vita like you held the PSP will basically ruin every game because of the rear touch-screen. But he thinks something it can be easily adapted (just weird since the past six years of holding handhelds was all the same).


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> IGN Article Headline: *IT'S HARD TO HOLD THE PLAYSTATION VITA*
> 
> lul'd.
> 
> Seriously though. Miller said it's still good, has some nice grooves (that still feel kind of uncomfortable) to keep your fingers because trying to hold the Vita like you held the PSP will basically ruin every game because of the rear touch-screen. But he thinks something it can be easily adapted (just weird since the past six years of holding handhelds was all the same).



I don't think I held my PSP the same way he did


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> IGN Article Headline: *IT'S HARD TO HOLD THE PLAYSTATION VITA*
> 
> lul'd.
> 
> Seriously though. Miller said it's still good, has some nice grooves (that still feel kind of uncomfortable) to keep your fingers because trying to hold the Vita like you held the PSP will basically ruin every game because of the rear touch-screen. But he thinks something it can be easily adapted (just weird since the past six years of holding handhelds was all the same).



now this is a problem.. i don't think SFxT will be playable holding the vita that way.. along with other games as well.. 

maybe you can turn off the rear touch-screen?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 8, 2011)

The best part of E3 2011, listening to Cliffy B on The Joe Rogan Experience.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 8, 2011)

Tomb raider looks amazing, only thing is in the gameplay lara talks to herself alot (forever alone? )

I like her new design better over the shorts+backpack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

fanboyishness aside.. we got two great systems this e3.. i am content..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Ubisoft to reveal Assassin's Creed Wii U news Tomorrow*

*“During our live interview, Ubisoft CEO teased Assassins Wii-U news tomorrow night at third party roundtable.”*


Remember, there's another roundtable event tomorrow, but this one is third party related. I'm hoping it's filled with Wii U news!



I think Gonintendo means today. anyway looking forward to the round table.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> IGN Article Headline: *IT'S HARD TO HOLD THE PLAYSTATION VITA*
> 
> lul'd.
> 
> Seriously though. Miller said it's still good, has some nice grooves (that still feel kind of uncomfortable) to keep your fingers because trying to hold the Vita like you held the PSP will basically ruin every game because of the rear touch-screen. But he thinks something it can be easily adapted (just weird since the past six years of holding handhelds was all the same).



I have big hands 

does the new wii have a port for gamecube controllers?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 8, 2011)

Wonder when Microsoft will make a handheld.


----------



## Juub (Jun 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Wonder when Microsoft will make a handheld.


Don't think they'll go there. The market is already as saturated as it is. They should have done that before Sony.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Wonder when Microsoft will make a handheld.



They won't, they'll likely push their phones more.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They won't, they'll likely push their phones more.



Who is that supposed to be in your SIG and avy? Just curious


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Who is that supposed to be in your SIG and avy? Just curious




Nujabes
legend


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Wonder when Microsoft will make a handheld.



They Have Actually Flat out said

"were more then Content To let Sony and Nintendo Beat Them Selves to Death in that Department"


[YOUTUBE]uaXNxmmyrqY[/YOUTUBE]Now This is a Nice Surprise


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have big hands
> 
> does the new wii have a port for gamecube controllers?



It's possible. They have said you can use the Wii-Mote, Wii-Mote+ and the Wii-controllers and balance board with it and such.



> now this is a problem.. i don't think SFxT will be playable holding the vita that way.. along with other games as well..
> 
> maybe you can turn off the rear touch-screen?



Maybe in some games - the few games he played, it served a vital purpose so doubtful on those but maybe controls can be switched around.



I can definitely say judging from the picture and how I usually held the PSP when I had it that it would get in the way as I made sure to stretch out my fingers comfortably along the back (like I'm assuming he does) so it'd be a big nuisance, but still... probably adaptable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

By the way, for those interested IGN will be having a Tomb Raider demo/interview today at 7:20pm EST (from what I heard the developer say on GT, their on-stage demo was only 5 minutes of a 10-15 minute demo so hopefully that's what we'll be seeing).


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Kind of sad news.

>Nintendo stock went down
>PSV will not be profitable for three years


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Kind of sad news.
> 
> >Nintendo stock went down
> >PSV will not be profitable for three years


Stocks always goes up and down.

Playstation portable hasn't been profitable for sony for long time, I guess Vita won't be exception either.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Kind of sad news.
> 
> >Nintendo stock went down


I don't think they should be worried.



> >PSV will not be profitable for three years


lolSony


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Kind of sad news.
> 
> >Nintendo stock went down
> >PSV will not be profitable for three years



No wonder it's so cheap. I'm guessing we won't be seeing a PS4 for a loooong time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> No wonder it's so cheap. I'm guessing we won't be seeing a PS4 for a loooong time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Stocks always goes up and down.
> 
> Playstation portable hasn't been profitable for sony for long time, I guess Vita won't be exception either.



Thats mainly because the nintendo counter part has been cheaper.  The very competitive price of the PSV which is the same price as the 3ds it would be STUPID not to go with the PSV.  Same price and you get ALOT more


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Stocks always goes up and down.



I know. I just threw that in so I didn't seem bias about posting Sony's remarks about the PSV. 

Though I'm glad the Kotaku and GiantBomb guys both tackled good reasons why they shouldn't necessarily go out of their way for a PSV.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats mainly because the nintendo counter part has been cheaper.  The very competitive price of the PSV which is the same price as the 3ds it would be STUPID not to go with the PSV.  Same price and you get ALOT more



TBF the price of the 3DS will most probably go down in a few months time. Nintendo even said they pushed it up because of interest.

Plus if Nintendo are smart they do it just before the PSV releases, as well as releasing all their good 3Ds games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

They have plenty of time since it sounds like they have at least a six month window before the PSV is coming out. And with some very nice titles announced for the 3DS (the Kid Icarus return seemed pretty fucking cool), they might stand a chance to make it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF the price of the 3DS will most probably go down in a few months time. Nintendo even said they pushed it up because of interest.
> 
> Plus if Nintendo are smart they do it just before the PSV releases, as well as releasing all their good 3Ds games.



At this point its all speculation.  They are priced equally.  and the PSV is by far the superior handheld, hardware wise.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2011)

To add to that with Drake launching with the PSV going to make it a very competitive market


----------



## firefist (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Kind of sad news.
> 
> >Nintendo stock went down



QUICK, TO THE BUY-MOBILE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

3DS is going to be at the same price when VITA launch. G4 asked Reggie about VITA, he said they don't care in his own words.

Also MK3D is going to be launch on Holiday season. I feel sorry for anything coming out the same week or month.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 8, 2011)

As long as Nintendo has Pokemon I doubt they will ever care that much about what Vita does. I can understand why Reggie pretty much said as much.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, the 3DS can get cheaper a lot earlier than the Vita. Sales aren't that great at the moment, so Nintendo will most likely reduce the price before holiday. And since there will be some system sellers like MK3DS before Christmas, the Vita will have a hard time without a GTA, CoD or Monster Hunter at launch...

The funny thing is, Nintendo's system sellers are 1st party title, while Sony's are 3rd party titles. But the games I listed for PSV are pretty save bets, but it could take pretty long until they release...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIqRSiLuFRI[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQXYLTCDPJU[/YOUTUBE]





			
				Relic Dude said:
			
		

> So this is going to go a bit deep into the rabbit hole and I probably shouldn't say it but I feel it does need to be said:
> 
> There is more than just the three and four hit combo. Thing is, this demo is for E3 so we had to cut out any stuff that wasn't totally ready for primetime. So any bugs with animations, or combo timing or damage levels or anything really that would hamper the player experience was removed from this demo. That's always been kind of the problem with showing demos like this, we would love nothing more than to just show everything that is in the game but initial impressions being what they are would hurt the overall experience if some features had presentation bugs or if the FX didn't look right, or if the audio was all poppy and scratchy. There are some people who would be able to look past that, but there are also an exponentially greater number of people who take demo's like this at face value.
> 
> Tentative yes. We're still tuning everything, so areas that dogpile enemies on you now may not do so come release and vice versa.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

ill be broke by the end of 2012 with all these games coming out...


----------



## Dango (Jun 8, 2011)

same          >__>


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully I can win the lottery or something by then.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2011)

When is the Square conference scheduled to start? Or have I missed it already?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Just saw a brief clip of Downpour gameplay. Twice as excited for this now.

And IGN will be starting the Tomb Raider demo on their feed in about seven minutes (apparently what was shown at Microsoft's press conference was about five minutes of a ten/fifteen minute demo so hopefully we'll be seeing the full thing).


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Hopefully I can win the lottery or something by then.


you should split some winnings 



Naruto said:


> When is the Square conference scheduled to start? Or have I missed it already?



not quite sure. i just want them to talk about Versus XIII and, even though i doubt they will...give at least some insight into KH 3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLruIB8fZpY[/YOUTUBE]

 I don't like horror games...except Dead Space.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

It seems they've already touted off all they're showing this year:

Tomb Raider
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dungeon Siege III
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Wakfu
Hitman: Absolution
Heroes of Ruin

They also had Dead Island at their booth.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

was there much about dead island? was considering that game


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2011)

Attention men.



is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know. I'd prefer to play the REAL Dead Rising.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

Square better be holding VXIII as a surprise last minute showing

please


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't see why they'd hold a game that doesn't exist.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow Warhammer 40k: Space Marine look legit


----------



## Amuro (Jun 8, 2011)

i watched the gameplay demo for Dead Island looked awful, can't believe how much a troll that reveal trailer was 

i hate that Downpour looks good, i don't think i can take another disappointing Silent Hill


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Amuro said:


> i watched the gameplay demo for Dead Island looked awful, can't believe how much a troll that reveal trailer was
> 
> i hate that Downpour looks good, i don't think i can take another disappointing Silent Hill



Looks good = Disappointing? 

I was figuring Dead Island would be mediocre at best. Yeah, yeah. We get it. You take everything from L4D and Dead Rising and claim its your own game. We get it. Round it off with a rapper and you look edgy.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Looks good = Disappointing?
> 
> I was figuring Dead Island would be mediocre at best. Yeah, yeah. We get it. You take everything from L4D and Dead Rising and claim its your own game. We get it. Round it off with a rapper and you look edgy.




I meant that like the past few Silent Hill games they looked good but in the end up were disappointing. Hopefully this won't be the case though we're due a return to form.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Looks good = Disappointing?
> 
> I was figuring Dead Island would be mediocre at best. Yeah, yeah. We get it. You take everything from L4D and Dead Rising and claim its your own game. We get it. Round it off with a rapper and you look edgy.



was it bad? 

the trailer showed promise but i still thought the game wasnt going to be a smash hit. not many zombie games are


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

If you mean the cinematic trailer, it's completely unlike the actual game. Basically a L4D clone with Dead Rising weapon-combine elements. Heavy metal music abound and unbelievable characters (namely a black rapper character who constantly spouts ebonics and profanity).


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

i watched some guy play it. it looked ok. although it had terrible camera shoots (maybe that was just him messing around with it). Made me extremely dizzy a few minutes in so i gave up. 

reminds me very much of L4D though


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Oh wow Warhammer 40k: Space Marine look legit


It does indeed. Their "props" are badass, too. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ahFmBNCtZI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh man, the trailer for Prey 2 looks amazing, I'm glad it manages to look so much like it could be straight out of the cinematic trailer earlier. And Tera Online! I'm very interested in that, but I sense that I'd be horrible at it. That and I have some concerns about lag considering the need to dodge and all. Plus healing sounds really annoying.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Couldn't stand Prey but I'll try not to let it cloud my judgment. 

Wish there was gameplay footage of this "wolf-fighting" they talked about in the Tomb Raider interview.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Attention men.
> 
> 
> 
> is awesome.



Mmmmmm, who is that again (where she from)?


----------



## Gowi (Jun 9, 2011)

> If you mean the cinematic trailer, it's completely unlike the actual game. Basically a L4D clone with Dead Rising weapon-combine elements. Heavy metal music abound and unbelievable characters (namely a black rapper character who constantly spouts ebonics and profanity).



Yeah, it looked promising. Maybe if the game had the same atmosphere as the short film made with it's engine I wouldn't of canceled the game and be depressed about it. I guess there is still  to give me some sembelance of hope for zombie gaming.

....augh


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

with the Producer and Design Director for Silent Hill: Downpour. I have to admit I'm intrigued by the claims of the team for being such huge horror fans, and the whole situation that many of the Czech members have been involved in (growing up hearing horror stories as fairy tales and bedtime stories, living in such a creepy area with a cemetery across the street, crematorium down the road and air-raid sirens going off every day). The fact that they say stuff like that may have leaked into the game is intriguing.

I also like that they're using Silent Hill 2 as a standard and that the recognize a more psychological horror (which is why SH2 stands out as my favorite), and the pacing that Silent Hill is best known for. Although it may just be "typical hogwash" I do like how they acknowledge they put the most effort into characters and the story and development, as well as demonstrating that Murphy is human (they say he gets scared, he panics, he slips or fumbles and it all shows in the game).

The mention of the Memento/Usual Suspects thing could prove interesting providing people don't misinterpret it (unless I'm the one doing the misinterpreting).

Overall, really looking forward to this title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Attention men.
> 
> 
> 
> is awesome.



Am I suppose to be looking at booty? because I sure as hell do not see any. Cute face though.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

Saints Row, Rage, Space Marine and Overstrike were the highlights for me.
Well, thats mostly because i've seen plenty of ME3 and GOW3 footage already, still more can't hurt.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> Saints Row, Rage, Space Marine and Overstrike were the highlights for me.
> Well, thats mostly because i've seen plenty of ME3 and GOW3 footage already, still more can't hurt.



You saw ME3 footage before E3? O.O


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomb Raider was a huge highlight for me. The biggest, and my Game of Show.

I liked what we saw of ME3 and GoW3, but Tomb Raider stole the show for me.

Really impressed with what I saw and heard about Downpour. New DmC trailer was pretty cool. Digging that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2011)

ME3
Gow3
Asura's Wrath


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Soooo umm....That Saint's Row and Forza 4 used the same Kanye song in their trailers? LOL. That shit should have never gone down. Although I do love me that song.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Wait...

Wait wait wait...

Why is FFXIII-2 Pokemon now?


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

Corran said:


> You saw ME3 footage before E3? O.O



Right, maybe not footage per see, but there was plenty of pictures and detail about it already.


----------



## Dango (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wait...
> 
> Wait wait wait...
> 
> Why is FFXIII-2 Pokemon now?


what do you mean by it being like pokemon lolol?
all I know about FF13-II is that they sexed up Lightning a lot, that valkyrie armor is a real sexy/nice touch


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

because you can "catch" monsters and use them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 9, 2011)

"Long Gui, i choose you!"


----------



## Dango (Jun 9, 2011)

lol haha I get the pokebattle reference now. 

Looking at the official website for it now, fucking load screen on every link..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> because you can "catch" monsters and use them.



That could actually turn out quite awesome


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 9, 2011)

But they've done it in tales of symphonia 2


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That could actually turn out quite awesome



I know, but with the same battle system.. not so much.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> I know, but with the same battle system.. not so much.



Damn, haven't thought of it like that yet... we won't even be able to control them most likely since they appear depending on paradigms.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 9, 2011)

My favourite E3 games:
- TES V: Skyrim
- Mass Effect 3
- Battlefield 3
- Batman: Arkham City
- SW: The Old Republic

Also Wii U looks freaking amazing :V. I hope devs really innovate with that controller in HC games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But they've done it in tales of symphonia 2



And that sucked, too.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> I know, but with the same battle system.. not so much.



 good point, I guess..


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Never Dead looks original and fun.


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2011)

> Konami didn't have much to say about the newly HD-ified Silent Hill Collection when it was announced during the company's pre-E3, but a short listing in a recent email revealed some more details. As we knew already, the Collection includes only Silent Hill 2 and Silent Hill 3 with new, high-definition graphics. What we didn't know is that the Silent Hill Collection will be available on PlayStation 3 only, unlike the Zone of the Enders HD Collection and Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, both of which will also make it to Xbox 360.
> 
> That PlayStation 3 release brings with it the requisite trophy support, "*all-new voice acting directed by Mary Elizabeth McGlynn*, and a fall 2011 release window.



Interesting. Hopefully, they don't change the actual voice actors, because I did like most of them. 

Edit: Actually, the VA for the detective in SH3 died, so either they change him or keep his voice in.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>PS3 only

Fuck you, Konami.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >PS3 only
> 
> Fuck you, Konami.



Why don't you own a PS3 yet?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Why should I be forced to?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm excited for that PS3 exclusive shooter.


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2011)

fufufufufufu

Applied everyday for G4's everyday give away for E3 and didn't win shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >PS3 only
> 
> Fuck you, Konami.



It needs to be PS3 only so people can have a reason to buy a PS3 besides Uncharted and MGS4.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> fufufufufufu
> 
> Applied everyday for G4's everyday give away for E3 and didn't win shit



It's G4, whadya expect?


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2011)

i expected a free PS3, 3DS, 360, or alienware laptop 


But how bout dat Sarah Underwood???


----------



## Dango (Jun 9, 2011)

PS3 excl makes me sad, all I have is a 360


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> i expected a free PS3, 3DS, 360, or alienware laptop
> 
> 
> But how bout dat Sarah Underwood???



You mean Olivia Munn 2.0? Bleh. Get someone who KNOWS something on that show.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 9, 2011)

link to the e3 stream?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Nintendo not concerned about Sony Vita's price as a threat to 3DS*

"I think if you give people enough reasons to buy, eventually they will. We're not too concerned about the long term viability of the platform. If we give them good enough content. I'll keep coming back to the games, and we've got the experiences that will appeal. We certainly wouldn't change our strategy or our approach based on what a competitor is doing. We will continue to innovate... and encourage our third party developers to take advantage of the system." - Nintendo of America's senior director of corporate communications


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

so wait....is FF XIII-2 already less appealing before it has come out?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 9, 2011)

Tales of Xillia?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so wait....is FF XIII-2 already less appealing before it has come out?



It was appealing to begin with? I'm just getting it cause it has Final Fantasy in the name. My brain has been programmed like that since VII. :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>Since VII

What a shame...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Since VII
> 
> What a shame...



Da fuck, you forget X? Sans Tidus and Rikku.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2011)

PS3 Exclusives :rofl


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo not concerned about Sony Vita's price as a threat to 3DS*
> 
> "I think if you give people enough reasons to buy, eventually they will. We're not too concerned about the long term viability of the platform. If we give them good enough content. I'll keep coming back to the games, and we've got the experiences that will appeal. We certainly wouldn't change our strategy or our approach based on what a competitor is doing. We will continue to innovate... and encourage our third party developers to take advantage of the system." - Nintendo of America's senior director of corporate communications


FINALLY they've got the right idea: games.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2011)

PC games


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuck, you forget X? Sans Tidus and Rikku.



I wish I _could_ forget about it. Like a fucking leech. Even FFIV and VI can't make me forget.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Your hate of the more popular FF games is unwarranted. And I said VII because it was the second FF I ever played, after V (which I didn't get far in that time and don't even like now), and it's the main reason I even got into JRPGs and Square.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>"Stop not liking what I like."


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

More like stop hating on the easiest games to hate on: Halo, Gears, Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, any other brand name games.

They're usually popular for good reason. Not always story, not always multiplayer, but something is good about all of them.

Apparently you just bandwagon the games everyone loves to talk shit about. I objectively view each game I play.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

> They're usually popular for good reason.



And they usually are hated for a reason.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> And they usually are hated for a reason.



As long as we aint hating on games I like.
Hate on.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 9, 2011)

Eh, no matter what game you play there's gonna be lovers and haters. That just about applies to everything in the world.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah, son. Nobody hates on Okami.


----------



## EJ (Jun 9, 2011)

So I hear Microsoft shot themselves in the foot this E3.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Nah, son. Nobody hates on Okami.



Yo fuck Okami. Game thinks just because it was good, and colourful and had some sexy ass wolf and lots of bouncing titty creatures that it can have a fucking sphere as a boss, and then have that sphere kick my ass two times before I fuck it up a new one? Then Okami gonna come and end so fucking early leaving me to not see the fucking land of gods and shit?
You know what Okami was?
A big tease. Game should've been 3x longer.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol, I do wish it was longer, I'll give you that.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

because the more popular it get, the more people will hate it, i guest its because they think its *cool* to hate popular thing.

like, remember when call of duty was about wolrd war ? ya ? it was not that popular remember ? nobody was hating on it.
then now it went with the modern style, the popularity exploded, and now manny haters hate it...  why ?..... because it went popular ?


you know, haters are generally just jaleous of others success. 
they are just jaleous because the games they dont like get succes


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>People imply popularity/sales means quality


----------



## EJ (Jun 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> because the more popular it get, the more people will hate it, i guest its because they think its *cool* to hate popular thing.
> 
> like, remember when call of duty was about wolrd war ? ya ? it was not that popular remember ? nobody was hating on it.
> then now it went with the modern style, the popularity exploded, and now manny haters hate it...  why ?..... because it went popular ?
> ...



No, I was hyped for MW2...

It was just that the online sucked ass.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >People imply popularity/sales means quality



What's not quality? Bieber's voice is technically fine, above average. He has a girl's voice? So did Timberlake, so did Chris Brown, so did Daniel Bedingfield. his lyrics aren't complicated? He's a young teen and it's pop.

Again, subjective hating is stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >People imply popularity/sales means quality



>Implying the opposite.

Sorry, Dame, but this post proves the point previous posters were making. Ain't nothing really wrong with Biebs except the s--ty lyrics he's forced to sing (and of course his fans  )


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I wish I _could_ forget about it. Like a fucking leech. Even FFIV and VI can't make me forget.













Such an unholy merging of VI and X but the VI part actually makes the X part somewhat bearable.


I've watched pretty much all the videos for all the games I was interested in now. Skyrim is still game of show. Tomb Raider and Battlefield 3 are second and third best.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>Point proven

Thank you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

*E3 Impressions of The Cursed Crusade (IGN)*



> Historical titles offer a bit of a conundrum to gamers. On the one hand, there's something to be said about being able to play within the confines of events that actually happened. On the other hand, however, it's easy to get pigeonholed by those events. So when I sat down to play The Cursed Crusade today, a game that takes place during the brutal events of the Fourth Crusade, I wondered how the game would work around its rather dark subject matter.
> 
> What I quickly realized was that The Cursed Crusade wouldn't be hurt by its setting, but rather enhanced by it. This isn't necessarily an alternate history take on the events of the Fourth Crusade -- this is no Resistance or Homefront, after all -- but it certainly isn't afraid to depart from the historical sanctity of the event to deliver what's shaping up to be a third-person hack-and-slash romp while still remaining in the confines of the Middle Ages. Then again, while I only played the game for a brief time, I never got a sense that story or setting was what's most important here. Rather, it seemed that The Cursed Crusade was about two other things: brutal combat and cooperative gameplay in a medieval setting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, live interview with Vatra Producer and Design Director from Silent Hill: Downpour, showing some gameplay, and asking why they wanted to do Silent Hill (one reply was that they hated the "hate mail" and threats. )


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

And to top it all off, a surprise to me:


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Also, live interview with Vatra Producer and Design Director from Silent Hill: Downpour, showing some gameplay, and asking why they wanted to do Silent Hill (one reply was that they hated the "hate mail" and threats. )
> 
> Vid*
> 
> I like how they don't call it the "Hell World" like the movie script and later games did.



Looks beautiful. Wish I wasn't such a pussy so I could look forward to this game, but it looks like it'll truly be getting back to the suspense and mind-f--kery that SH fans love. Nice touches with the main character's PTS in relation to water.

Heck, if we keep getting updates, I might break down and buy it when it drops. I wonder how Mr. Croshaw is reacting to the news regarding this game


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not SH2 so it'll suck. Obviously. 

At least that's the majority view-point right now.

In fact, EVERYTHING that is rebooted is automatically bad.


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You mean Olivia Munn 2.0? Bleh. Get someone who KNOWS something on that show.



No not that girl co-host. The one that reads the news and shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It's not SH2 so it'll suck. Obviously.
> 
> At least that's the majority view-point right now.
> 
> In fact, EVERYTHING that is rebooted is automatically bad.




Heh, well it's not like you can blame them giving past ventures into Reboot-dom in other franchises. Still it is pretty annoying that people on the internet always seem to be under the impression that acting "cautiously pessimistic" somehow gives them a leg-up on others. In truth, it just makes them look like a dick.

Being a dick is considered cool on the internet though, so maybe that's the intention


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> No not that girl co-host. The one that reads the news and shit.



So Layla Kayleigh 2.0. Greaaaat.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Heh, well it's not like you can blame them giving past ventures into Reboot-dom in other franchises. Still it is pretty annoying that people on the internet always seem to be under the impression that acting "cautiously pessimistic" somehow gives them a leg-up on others. In truth, it just makes them look like a dick.
> 
> Being a dick is considered cool on the internet though, so maybe that's the intention



Big difference between being "cautiously pessimistic" and "CZECHS DO NOTHING GOOD. RUINED FOREVER." or "REDESIGN LOOKS LIKE A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). RUINED FOREVER." or "HER BOOBS ARE TOO SMALL. RUINED FOREVER."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> No not that girl co-host. The one that reads the news and shit.



It's Bustice


----------



## Eki (Jun 10, 2011)

Shes fucking hot, so its alright.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Since it's my Game of Show...

Just posted on the  about an hour ago, here's a slightly extended cut of the Tomb Raider demo - it's said it's really just a bit more "leisurely" so you get a bit of a better view of what's going on in the beginning, and has some better sound.


*Spoiler*: _PlayStation: Official Magazine and GamesRadar both named Tomb Raider "Most Valuable Game Award."_ 







			
				GamesRadar said:
			
		

> It seems strange to say about a character who’s been around for 15 years, but Lara Croft might be the best “new” hero of 2012.








E! Online voted it the Number 1 game of E3 (with BioShock Infinite as number 2 and Ocarina of Time 3D as number 3). It also made it into CNN's Top 5 List of E3 (along with Star Trek, Modern Warfare 3, BioShock Infinite and Skyrim).


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

GirlGamer E3 Interview with Daniel Licht, New Composer for Silent Hill: Downpour


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

SILENT HILL IS RUINED FOREVER Y NO TEAM SH?

HATE HATE

game looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Reggie decides to check out Microsoft's E3 offerings*

You know, it's not always business for Reggie and other top brass at Nintendo. Okay, maybe it is. Whatever the reason, Reggie Fils-Aime decided to head over to the Microsoft booth at E3 and check out what the company had to offer. Of course, when Reggie hit the booth, he caused quite a buzz with both show-goers and Microsoft booth attendees. When the big guy drops in on your show, you stand up and take notice!



oh Reggie..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Reggie doing either recon or trolling, either way a murder will soon take place.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

or you know....he wanted to play some games.


I am pretty sure he likes games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> or you know....he wanted to play some games.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he likes games.





Get out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

No. I have a bigger post count.


you get out :ho


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So Layla Kayleigh 2.0. Greaaaat.



But I like Layla Kayleigh...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

*Looks at post counts*

Fuck........


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> But I like Layla Kayleigh...



You would.

Anyways... if Reggie wanted to play other games then that's good. It's good to hear that other developers and designers like other games (one of the wonders of Twitter - hearing people like Christina Norman from Bioware or Cliff Bleszinski raving about how awesome L.A. Noire is or something - even Ken Levine). It's given me the impression that you can't be a good developer/designer/etc. if you DON'T play other games. Like Hideki Kamiya.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

Reboots....reboots everywhere. How come it has never really worked out for Sonic?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Because... it's Sonic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

Explain.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Not broke.

Don't fix it.

Don't need shit like "Shadow the Hedgehog" and "Sonic Unleashed."


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

He runs really fast in a straight line, there's not much you can do with him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not broke.
> 
> Don't fix it.
> 
> Don't need shit like "Shadow the Hedgehog" and "Sonic Unleashed."



 They could have added some new stuff....and shadow....shadow was poorly....POORLY done.



Ennoea said:


> He runs really fast in a straight line, there's not much you can do with him.



They some how managed to do some different stuff with Mario. But Then I guess...he has better developer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Analysts agree, Nintendo won E3*

*"Nintendo won, hands down. They had great content and a well-executed presentation. No celebrities, no famous rock bands, just straight gaming."* - EEDAR analyst Jesse Divnich

*"Nintendo won with a very cool console innovation and great 3DS software."* - Michael Pachter


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Great to hear after the idiot from IGN, Greg Miller, tried saying Sony won.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

I laugh at the people who say Sony won, they got second. Nintendo easily won this year with class alone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

I could have sworn when we were watching the Nintendo presentation people were one here saying Sony won...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Agreed; nintendo won.



VastoLorDae said:


> I could have sworn when we were watching the Nintendo presentation people were one here saying Sony won...



Not really.. the majority said nintendo won.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I could have sworn when we were watching the Nintendo presentation people were one here saying Sony won...



They were. A lot of people turned around when more about the Wii U started coming out.

Besides. You can't deny that Zelda orchestra.

Sony only BARELY made it into the second place. Funny how they forgive Sony for doing what they ridicule Microsoft for doing.

Kinect Support = BAD. BAD.

Move Support = SO COOL!

Microsoft Showing Multiplatform Games = HOW CHEAP.

Sony Show Multiplatform Games = HOW UNIQUE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

I could not understand for the life of me why they did not like the WiiU's first presentation then and there. I thought it was well done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Kinect and Move were such a fail, I understand what Sony and Microsoft are doing and don't blame them for it, but both presentations were horrible.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2011)

Sonic was the least necessary reboot I'd ever seen. Sonic 2 was the first video game I ever played and the original 2D games were phenomenal. Bringing it to 3D was so pointless. Sonic 4 brought back the old sonic and did it well. I can even deal with Sonic Adventure because it was pretty fun, but the newer ones are beyond pieces of shit.

I will still always love Sonic for his games.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

It is weird how they (IGN) talk about Sony really bringing out the exclusives.

I still can't believe people called the Orchestra boring, mofo's that shit was awesome

What was the last decent game Sega even made? All that comes to mind is F-Zero GX.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I could not understand for the life of me why they did not like the WiiU's first presentation then and there. I thought it was well done.



Because strangely enough, a lot of people couldn't understand what they were seeing. "WUT. IZ DIS CONTRULLAH OR CONSULE? MY BODY WAS NOT READY."


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It is weird how they (IGN) talk about Sony really bringing out the exclusives.
> 
> I still can't believe people called the Orchestra boring, mofo's that shit was awesome
> 
> What was the last decent game Sega even made? All that comes to mind is F-Zero GX.



One thing that still makes me headdesk over Sony's conference.

WHY.

DID.

YOU.

"PREMIERE."

A GAME.

THAT CAME OUT.

THE VERY NEXT FUCKING DAY?!

THAT EVERYONE ALREADY KNEW ABOUT.

THAT ANYONE WITH A PS3 PROBABLY HAD PRE-ORDERED.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably just to show their shoehorned Move support.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Kinect and Move were such a fail, I understand what Sony and Microsoft are doing and don't blame them for it, but both presentations were horrible.



ye, i missed microsoft conference and watched some clip last day.
it was damn horrible, i was ashamed to watch it. and it come from a guy that have a kinect :sanji

nintendo have steal the show.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

IGN's "Best of E3 Awards." I contest a lot of this.


*Spoiler*: _Best Overall Game_ 




*Winner: BioShock Infinite*

_Tomb Raider
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Batman: Arkham City
Hitman: Absolution
Mass Effect 3
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Battlefield 3_





*Spoiler*: _Best XBox 360 Game_ 




*Winner: BioShock Infinite*

_Forza Motorsport 4
Tomb Raider
Hitman: Absolution
Batman: Arkham City
Mass Effect 3
Gears of War 3
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Battlefield 3
Prey 2_





*Spoiler*: _Best Playstation 3 Game_ 




*Winner: Uncharted 3*

_Hitman: Absolution
BioShock Infinite
Twisted Metal
Tomb Raider
Batman: Arkham City
Resistance 3
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Battlefield 3
Prey 2
PixelJunk: SideScroller
Journey
Sly Cooper: Thieves In Time
Papo & Yo
Dark Souls_





*Spoiler*: _Best PC Game_ 




*Winner: BioShock Infinite*

_Star Wars: The Old Republic
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Tomb Raider
Payday: The Heist
Prey 2
RAGE
Battlefield 3
Batman: Arkham City
Mass Effect 3
Hitman: Absolution_





*Spoiler*: _Best Wii Game_ 




*Winner: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*

_Disney Universe_





*Spoiler*: _Best 3DS Game_ 




*Winner: Super Mario 3DS*

_Kid Icarus Uprising
Luigi's Mansion 2
Resident Evil Revelations _





*Spoiler*: _Best Playstation Vita Game_ 




*Winner: Uncharted: Golden Abyss*

_Sound Shapes
Little Big Planet Vita
Hot Shots Golf Next
Super Stardust Delta
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus_





*Spoiler*: _Best iPhone/iPad Game_ 




*Winner: The Incredible Machine*

_Puzzle Agent 2
Katamari Amore
FIFA Soccer 12
Contre Jour_





*Spoiler*: _Best Action Game_ 




*Winner: Tomb Raider*

_Hitman: Absolution
Batman: Arkham City
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
BloodRayne: Betrayal_





*Spoiler*: _Best Fighting Game_ 




*Winner: Street Fighter x Tekken
*
_BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II Plus
Skullgirls_





*Spoiler*: _Best Motion-Controlled Game_ 




*Winner: LittleBigPlanet Vita*

_Medieval Moves: Deadmund's Quest
Dance Central 2
Fruit Ninja Kinect
Kinect Sports: Season 2
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster
The Gunstringer_





*Spoiler*: _Best Music/Rhythm Game_ 




*Winner: Sound Shape*

_Rocksmith
Dance Central 2
Gabrielle's Ghostly Groove: Monster Mix_





*Spoiler*: _Best Platforming Game_ 




*Winner: Rayman Origins*

_Sly Cooper: Thieves In Time
Super Mario 3DS
Ms. Splosion Man_





*Spoiler*: _Best Puzzle Game_ 




*Winner: Papa & Yo*

Tetris 3DS
_Puzzle Agent 2
The Incredible Machine_





*Spoiler*: _Best Strategy Game_ 




*Winner: Prime World*





*Spoiler*: _Best Racing Game_ 




*Winner: Forza Motorsports 4 *

_Mario Kart 3DS
Need For Speed: The Run _





*Spoiler*: _Best Role-Playing Game_ 




*Winner: Mass Effect 3*

_Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Deus Ex: Human Revolution_





*Spoiler*: _Best Shooter_ 




*Winner: BioShock Infinite*

_Far Cry 3
Prey 2
Battlefield 3
RAGE
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Resistance 3
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Nano Assault_





*Spoiler*: _Best Sports Game_ 




*Winner: FIFA Soccer 12*

_Madden NFL 12
SSX
NBA 2K12_





*Spoiler*: _Best Family Game_ 




*Winner: Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster *

_Everybody Dance
Medieval Moves: Deadmund's Quest
Kinect Sports: Season 2
Kinect Disneyland Adventures
Eye Pet & Friends
Disney Universe_





*Spoiler*: _Best Trailer_ 




*Winner: Tomb Raider*

_Assassin's Creed Revelations
Twisted Metal
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Resistance 3
Mass Effect 3_





*Spoiler*: _Coolest Technology_ 




*Winner: Wii U Controller*

_Playstation Vita
Cheap Sony 3D TV
PS3/Vita cross play with Ruin
Kinect Fun Labs
Chase Mii
Nyko Zoom Kinect_





*Spoiler*: _Most Anticipated Game Award_ 




*Winner: Gears of War 3*

_Batman: Arkham City
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Dead Island
The Last Guardian
Kinect: Star Wars
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
X-Men: Destiny
Mass Effect 3
RAGE
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Resistance 3
Battlefield 3_


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

tomb raider and zelda are action game ?
what the fuck im reading ? :sanji


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

>Tomb Raider has been an action game for 15 years, Zelda as an action-RPG for 25

1Up.com Anthony Parisi Best of E3 2011

Best Wii Game:
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

Best 3DS Game:
Super Mario 3DS

Best Microsoft XBox 360 Game:
Gears of War 3

Best Sony Playstation 3 Game:
Uncharted 3

Best PC Game:
Battlefield 3

Game of the Show:
BioShock Infinite

Best Trailer:
Assassin's Creed: Revelations

---------------------

So many votes for BioShock Infinite.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Zelda as an *action-RPG* for 25





dude, zelda an rpg ? what ? have you ever played anny of them ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

>"Imma ignore you because I don't like what you say!  Stop hurting my feelings"

Next day:

>"LOLOLOLOLOLOL U NOOB"


----------



## EJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Why is there always some argument in here...


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Because that kid never wants to stay on topic.

Though we all need to learn to ignore the obvious trolls some point in our life. Need to just let him be to his own inane devices.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >"Imma ignore you because I don't like what you say!  Stop hurting my feelings"
> 
> Next day:
> 
> >"LOLOLOLOLOLOL U NOOB"






			
				forum rule said:
			
		

> Flaming/Baiting:
> We encourage civil disagreement. Just because somebody sees things differently, doesn't mean you should take offense or engage in tangential personal attacks. Stick to the topic at hand, try not to target forum individuals or segments of the community as a whole.
> 
> This includes but is not limited to:* ridiculing someone's post, questioning their intelligence, baiting (enticing someone to flame) and otherwise straightforward name-calling.*




this is exactly what your doing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

GameSpot's E3 Awards won't be up until the 13th unfortunately.

And we all know Geoff Keighley will give everything to Sony on GT's. 

What a shame. A lot of potential to this year and so much was missed (really? ME3 over Skyrim? And BioShock Infinite winning everything when they showed virtually nothing?).


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 10, 2011)

im looking forward to bioshock though


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda is an adventure game with action and arguably RPG like elements. Realistically, the only reason why someone would think Zelda is an RPG is because it takes place in Medieval settings. 

I don't really see the point in challenging what those gaming sites say, I mean they actually got a chance to play those games so they could likely make better judgment. It wouldn't be that surprising if the Bioshock cabinet was good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda always have rpg elements...


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda had its official genre as "Action RPG" until the late nineties, when it started going by "Action-Adventure" while still often being referred to as an RPG by gaming sites, critics, and other developers.

>Everyone is wrong but one person


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't really see the point in challenging what those gaming sites say, I mean they actually got a chance to play those games so they could likely make better judgment. It wouldn't be that surprising if the Bioshock cabinet was good.



According to IGN's own "review" though, it was the same footage and "tech-demo" that was shown last year. They only had a two minute gameplay demo that was still in the works (that only featured a re-designed Elizabeth). They weren't actually allowed to play anything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Then again, anyone who thinks that Sony "won" E3 has no opinion. 

They were almost as bad as Microsoft.

Almost.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

zelda is an adventure game, the NES game was also adn adventure game, not action, and i dont see where you see its an rpg


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Zelda had its official genre as "Action RPG" until the late nineties, when it started going by "Action-Adventure" while still often being referred to as an RPG by gaming sites, critics, and other developers.
> 
> >Everyone is wrong but one person



There is no such thing as an "official" genre, and yes I am well aware of some gaming publications calling it an RPG. Capcom could call Street Fighter a Beat Em Up (in which they have), but that doesn't change the fact (and I say fact lightly) that it is the same genre as Mortal Kombat. 

The names of genres quite frankly are totally arbitrary, the point is an action-rpg would be along the lines of The Witcher or Tales of... (which are games that I personally call Action-RPG) in which the Legend of Zelda plays nothing like games of that nature. Therefore, I would consider it to not be of the same genre. 

I believe that adventure-action (could really leave out the action part in all honesty) captures what a Zelda game is more easily than the relatively vague term of an RPG.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2011)

Daimon, calm down a little eh? I don't want to start deleting posts again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm perfectly calm.  No reason not to be. I moved on, and am trying to talk about how Nintendo won.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

*Peter Molyneux Makes Horrendous Mistake. Nobody Is Surprised.*
No, The Mistake Isn't Fable As A Whole

_Lionhead boss Peter Molyneux reckons he made a major gaff during the E3 demo of Kinect game Fable: The Journey. He wants to apologise.

During the demo, as Molyneux presented, somebody was waving his arms at the Kinect motion sensor in what looked exactly like an on-rails experience. But Molyneux forgot to say, that isn't the case at all.

He has since spent the rest of the week trying to set the record straight. He told OXM, "I made a horrendous mistake on the press demo of taking out the navigation allowing players to move. I will just say on record now that Fable: The Journey is definitely not on rails."

Conversely, journalists witnessing the behind closed doors demo of the game this week say no, it actually is on-rails. So who's telling the truth? We'll set the record straight with our preview soon._

>Journalists say it IS on-rails but that may or may not be based solely on the conference


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm perfectly calm.  No reason not to be. I moved on, and am trying to talk about how Nintendo won.



oh ok, making fun of me and calling me a kid/spoiled brat/troll and then say *deal with it and dont butthurt* saying to grow up, then negging me again because i posted the forum rule one page ago ?


but then when a mod come its diferent ? ya of course


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

*E3 Kotaku Interview: Lara Croft Models Will "Never Happen Again"; Origin Story Movie Will*

_Brian Crecente — I can barely ask the question before Tomb Raider's Karl Stewart has an answer.

"That will never happen again," he says. "We want to create a visceral experience. We want people to look at Lara and see the psychological aspect of her character.

"Having a real Lara out there doing cartwheels kind of destroys that."

So we won't be seeing a Croft model rolled out to help promote what is quickly becoming one of my most anticipated games of 2012, despite the fact that the women who voices her is an actress. But that doesn't mean that all fiction surrounding this reinvention of Croft as a more relevant character will be limited to the Tomb Raider game.

Earlier this year, it was announced that Mark Fergus and Hawk Ostby (the writers behind Children of Men and Ironman) will be writing the screenplay for a new Tomb Raider Movie. The movie is expected to come out in early 2013, well after the game hits.

While it won't be a movie that recreates the game's story, it will be one inspired by the game's new vision of Croft as a young woman shipwrecked on an island.

"They bought into the vision of taking a 21-year-old girl on her first adventure," Stewart said. "We're excited that the movie will be about Lara going down that same path.

"We had the opportunity to go out and look for partners for the movie. I think we've picked the right partner to cement something very solid. They've done some phenomenal things in the past."_

-----

Glad they really matured the series (and hopefully Ninja Theory will do the same to DmC). Can't say I'm on-board with _any_ video game movie as there has yet to be a great one in my opinion (though probably one or two decent ones)... but at least that's a very good pair of writers on board, and they're sticking with this new idea of Tomb Raider.

Just wish they'd actually say who the voice-actress is.  Though Karl had already said there's no "celebrities" in the game.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 10, 2011)

No L4D3 or GTA5? ... this E3 has been a big disappoint


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Rockstar never makes announcements as far as I know at E3, and Valve said long before they aren't working on anything and won't even appear at E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Top 10 Best Looking Games of E3 2011*


----------



## Heloves (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Rockstar never makes announcements as far as I know at E3, and Valve said long before they aren't working on anything and won't even appear at E3.



they both deserve a chair to be thrown at them then !!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Top 10 Best Looking Games of E3 2011*


Zelda HD isn't even a game


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

A bit disappointed with a lack of Tomb Raider there admittedly but everything there looks absolutely fantastic (especially that Zelda HD, Journey, Gears 3 and Battlefield 3) so I'm content enough not to argue. Even if the Zelda isn't a game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Zelda HD isn't even a game


 Hey, vow to that tech demo now. ... seriously tho, I wonder why is there. It is cool tho that it is.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 10, 2011)

what did everyone think of Star Wars Kinetic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Then again, anyone who thinks that Sony "won" E3 has no opinion.
> 
> They were almost as bad as Microsoft.
> 
> Almost.



Everyone lost in its own special way.

And by special, i mean retarded. Nintendo lowered the bar by actually presenting a new console and confusing viewers on whether it was just an actual console or just a peripheral. 

E3 only got good after the conferences anyway. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> what did everyone think of Star Wars Kinetic?



Looked like garbage .


----------



## Heloves (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Looked like garbage .



I totally agree


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

So E3 is over?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> what did everyone think of Star Wars Kinetic?


I'm disappointed by the amount of people who will probably buy it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

>No    one.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

So E3 is over and here are my thoughts and opinions.

I'm excited for the WiiU controller but not the system. I say this because we only saw tech demos and I don't have much faith in Nintendo's online vision and infrastructure.

3DS has a few good games coming but where were all the 3rd party announcements like last year? Its sad I'm most excited for Starfox 64 remake because its a remake. Oh and Paper Mario! But why not put Paper Mario in their conference? Mario 3ds looks different, will be interesting to see what it can do. Kinda pissed the Tanuki suit is just for floating and nothing else.

Xbox and Kinect. Well that isn't for me so I won't say anything.

Very excited for some of the PS3 stuff shown and announced. Uncharted once again will steal my heart and hearing some impressions on the plane level is mind blowing. Lots of other games coming too which I can't be bothered getting in to 

PSVita has me excited if only because it has games I like, like Uncharted, Stardust, Sound Shapes and Little Big Planet. The tech is very cool, for some reason the front touchscreen seem so much better than the DS touch to me since you are directly interacting with objects or the environment. Best example I can think of is the Little Big Planet demos I watched. Price point also helps and REGION FREE means I can import from the US because my countries dollar is at a high compared to the US $.

PC stuff, I'm not a PC gamer BUT the Old Republic has me in its grips. Its Star Wars and I can't resist.

3rd party stuff is looking excellent and there is so much of it. A few games convinced me to buy them day 1 or later depending when I have time. Games like Arkam City, Skyrim and Bioshock managed to win me over.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >No    one.



An optimist. I like that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only one still wondering the logic behind showcasing a game that was coming out the very next day? It was an announcement for the Move support, but they didn't even demonstrate that.

Resistance 3 at least looked good. As did Uncharted 3.

But overall, neither Sony and Microsoft had any surprises. Well... no surprises worth being surprised over. Unless you count how little respectability means to Ken Levine or whoever holds his leash.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> what did everyone think of Star Wars Kinetic?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Watching Kinect Star Wars was probably the most uncomfortable thing at that conference.

I mean as ridiculous as the other Kinect games may have looked at least everything RESPONDED.

Kinect Star Wars it was just all too obvious that it... wasn't.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Am I the only one still wondering the logic behind showcasing a game that was coming out the very next day? It was an announcement for the Move support, but they didn't even demonstrate that.



Free advertising? To remind people its coming out? To make sure it doesn't get lost in all the E3 hype and news?

Was a pretty weird launch date and I wasn't surprised to see a trailer for it in their conference since they have done it before.
Would of been better to show Twisted Metal or Journey though.

And it doesn't use Move.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Corran said:


> Free advertising? To remind people its coming out? To make sure it doesn't get lost in all the E3 hype and news?
> 
> Was a pretty weird launch date and I wasn't surprised to see a trailer for it in their conference since they have done it before.
> Would of been better to show Twisted Metal or Journey though.
> ...



They announced in the conference that the level-building system will be Move-compatible. That was their main reason for showing it.

But Twisted Metal would've been the best thing to show right there because it's something that had fallen out of the light while Uncharted 3 and inFamous 2 were both still HUGELY on people's radars. I've seen a lot of people questioning their decision to show inFamous 2 over, namely, Twisted Metal or Journey. Journey I think would've been HUGELY successful in the conference since it looks so absolutely stunning.

Also, might've missed it - your Game of Show? (or a top three/five/whatever)


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't pick my games of show yet. I feel like I still need to watch more stuff  So easy to overlook a lot of stuff. I can tell you right now that WiiU games/tech demos will be not on my list 

Oh the creation stuff, I'm sure they announced that months ago. But since it didn't effect the main game I forgot about it


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

They announced the creation stuff earlier but I thought the conference was the first time they mentioned Move support.

I remain steadfast in my Tomb Raider nomination.  I'm trying to find more BioShock Infinite stuff but it seems to be the same damn "demo" we saw a year ago. So it's somewhat annoying.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I've known about the creation stuff for a while, and then Move but I forgot about the Move stuff for the creation aspect.

You know what has pissed me off most about this E3, so many behind closed doors demos. I'm sick of not being able to see these "amazing demos" and have read what the demo is before actually seeing it weeks or months later :/


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

It does get kind of annoying. But in regards to BioShock Infinite the previews I read they didn't even get to see a new demo - it was based off of what we had already seen. It really sounds like that had nothing new, so my mind is boggled. But regardless.

Like hearing about the end of the Earth level that was behind closed doors for ME3. They never got to show the full thing of Tomb Raider really (they had like a 8-9 minute version which involved just more looking around to show off scenery and effects). But most of the stuff I wanted to see I got a healthy dosage of. I was surprised to see an alpha-stage gameplay video of DmC. Wasn't expecting a teaser trailer of the new Sherlock Holmes game. They had a LOT of Downpour stuff with some great footage, a great interview with Daniel Licht that instilled a lot of confidence as well as the sit-down with the Producer and Design Director. A lot of great Gears of War 3 stuff (and to see Cliff Bleszinski in a Justin Bieber t-shirt).

Still mean to check out some Old Republic and Deus Ex stuff, and Battlefield 3 (saw some clips of gameplay in an interview, looked really great).


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2011)

The Old Republic was pretty disappointing at E3.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2011)

I want BioShock Infinite just 'cause of the cinematography I've seen in so many trailers. I don't give a shit about the gameplay or other two games that I didn't play, I was just wowed at some scenes I saw and want it.

I think Assassin's Creed easily had the best trailer.

Only games I cared about showed gameplay that I didn't bother watching because I'm going to get the games anyway. I'm a fan, I don't need to be convinced I'm going to like that game.

Tomb Raider is the only game I am getting that I was never a series fan of before.

Next two fall/winter seasons are gonna make me beyond broke.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys anything to do with half life or valve being bastards as usual?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

Any new Devil's Third footage?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys anything to do with half life or valve being bastards as usual?



Valve said long before they wouldn't be at E3.

And they weren't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Twisted Metal...that one...I do not know about. I do not see what they can do with the genre...and the story...well...who knows how that will go.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought Skyrim was gonna win easy. Atleast MW didn't win.

Bioshock is about it's cinematography, as was the case with the first 2. However let's hope it's not another case of style over substance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Square claims the Japanese industry is dead. How about stop making shit and try to be slightly innovative Square.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

That's probably why Square is banking on the Tomb Raider reboot, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, and Hitman: Absolution.

And of course their hand in Batman: Arkham City which is really just to pick out money.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Respawn Entertainment's New Game Will Be A Sci-Fi Shooter said:
			
		

> Earlier this week, EA Games president Frank Gibeau confirmed that Respawn Entertainment's new project is a sci-fi shooter.
> 
> Speaking to CVG, Gibeau revealed that EA's intention is not to flood the market with loads of shooters at once. To this end the Battlefield and Medal of Honor franchises will be alternated on an annual basis. That means Respawn's as yet unnanouced title will only hit stores when the company sees an "opportunistic" window.
> 
> ...



Combined with who they got to do the character design this could show a lot of promise.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Combined with who they got to do the character design this could show a lot of promise.



I've been expecting this ever since they got Iain McCaig to do concept art for them.  My interest is pretty high at the moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

Square has no room to talk when they help make the japanese industry dull, stagnant and generic. They need to evolve their gameplay already.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I've been expecting this ever since they got Iain McCaig to do concept art for them.  My interest is pretty high at the moment.



Yeah, pretty much. I admittedly have very high hopes for Respawn right now (even if they took one of the only like three people at G4 that knows a thing about video games away from them ).

Another thing that caught my interest was that EA doesn't intend to do annual titles with their shooters - instead alternating Medal of Honor and Battlefield. Would give them a lot more development and production time than the Call of Duty titles, which will hopefully show (it's already showing in Battlefield 3's case).


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Square is the fucking japanese industry.
If it's stale it's because of them and their choices influencing everyone else as one of the rolemodels in the industry.

They might as well just of said "We're shit, we made everyone else shit, but don't blame us please"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently all the oldies refuse to listen to younger developers and basically creativity is being stifled.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

It's what every company is saying. Capcom and Konami as well - that's why they're employing other people (Capcom has the SOCOM developer doing Operation Raccoon City, Ninja Theory FINALLY fixing Devil may Cry and they talked about having their American branch handling a Resident Evil reboot. Konami had a Spanish developer - MercurySteam - doing Castlevania and now a Czech company, Vatra, doing Silent Hill).

It's also less about gameplay as well and more about writing. In an interview about games with the best storytelling and companies to watch out for, Atsushi Inaba of Platinum Games and Fumito Ueda both cited Western developers and games (and knowing Hideki Kamiya's arrogance I bet he was incredibly pissed about this comment from a co-founder of his company).

Ueda even said it's the American and European developers that are truly and sincerely pushing the line for story-telling in video games now. This is also Capcom's main cited reason with going for Ninja Theory, stating that all "Western" developers are more focused on characters and character development and evolving the story around the character instead of making a story and shoehorning characters into it.

Respect all around - especially from Japanese developers and publishers - has been on the rise in the video game department for a long time for Western developers and a lot of them are finally becoming vocal and outspoken about it. It also showed in Kojima being the main person to push for MercurySteam to do the Castlevania "rebirth" because he put a lot of faith into their writing and design (even though he oversaw the whole thing).


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Im not a fan of western Developers much either as IMO they do the same damn thing to.
Only difference is that western developers stayed in one genre, and japanese developers stayed in one genre, so when western devs jump into the genre the japanese were in it feels all fresh and new. Look at shooters by western devs, a lot feel the damn same. Then you've got Western dev's making RPG's and sharing them to the world and the japanese bodies weren't ready.

Devs get into their genre, form some kind of standard and the big guys at the top rarely challenge it, western or japanese.

You have Suda 51 and platinum games for instance making great games and they're japanese.

I still like JRPG's but square has no like balls. Ballsiest shit they had if I recall was KH just because everyone thought lol Disney+FF was going to be a mess and it turned up to be fun. Outside of that everything else they're making is shit.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Another thing that caught my interest was that EA doesn't intend to do annual titles with their shooters - instead alternating Medal of Honor and Battlefield. Would give them a lot more development and production time than the Call of Duty titles, which will hopefully show (it's already showing in Battlefield 3's case).



The CoD developers alternate so they're technically bi-annually.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

And ironically, one of those two developers admits that western developers do it _better_ (and even more ironically, it was a SHOOTER that both Ueda and Inaba said had great storytelling - Call of Duty 4)


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The CoD developers alternate so they're technically bi-annually.



Still. CoD sucks.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And ironically, one of those two developers admits that western developers do it _better_ (and even more ironically, it was a SHOOTER that both Ueda and Inaba said had great storytelling - Call of Duty 4)



If I recall Suda said they do it better and platinum games is trying to make games for the western audience, since i know for fact they said Mad world was made for the western world (and I enjoyed it outside of it being repetitive).

Platinum games also wrote the story for Sonic Colours if I recall and that game didn't suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

What is Kamiya even doing right now?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If I recall Suda said they do it better and platinum games is trying to make games for the western audience, since i know for fact they said Mad world was made for the western world (and I enjoyed it outside of it being repetitive).
> 
> Platinum games also wrote the story for Sonic Colours if I recall and that game didn't suck.



As I said, it was Inaba, one of the co-founders of Platinum Games, that cited the best in storytelling in his opinion was actually Call of Duty 4. And when asked which developers/storytellers will be best, he did admittedly say Hideo Kojima (who WOULDN'T?) but first said David Cage of Quantic Dream (Omikron, Indigo Prophecy, Heavy Rain).

And Sonic Colors was written by two American writers - Warren Graff and Ken Pontac (known for writing Happy Tree Friends - Ken has a lot of other writing credits as well).


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What is Kamiya even doing right now?



Tweeting. A lot.

That's mostly what he does, while pointing out the "faults" in all other developers (especially every Devil May Cry game except the first, and every Resident Evil game except the second... gee... wonder why). Though he admits he doesn't play other games so... not sure how he really knows.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 11, 2011)

I lost all faith in MS.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I lost all faith in MS.



No you haven't 

You'll be on XBL tomorrow


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

> According to a "high-ranking industry source at Crytek," Videogamer.com claims "The Crysis 2 developer says that Microsoft will announce the existence of a new Xbox within the next 12 months, hinting that a likely E3 2012 reveal.


----------



## Alien (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just about to post that lol

Is a next xbox rumor and speculation thread in order ?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

Far too early, until we get some rumors on the specs I would suggestion waiting until next year.


----------



## Alien (Jun 14, 2011)

I sort of remember Crytek pushing console manufacturers to drastically increase the amount of ram in the next gen consoles

I hope MS listened, imagine 8gb ram in the next xbox <3


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't seen a single PC game that requires you to have anywhere near 8 GBs of ram. 

I'm expecting 6 GBs at most and 4 GBs as the safe bet.  But 8 GBs would be phenomenal.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Malving is that the new Zelda game coming out in your avatar?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Malving is that the new Zelda game coming out in your avatar?



No, that is just a tech demo.



> Imagine the specs of all the other components in the console if there were 8GB of ram.



It'll end up being far too expensive.


----------



## Juub (Jun 14, 2011)

8GB is shit. It's 2012 for Christ's sake. Put 100 in this bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

100GB is shit. This is 2012.


Put a terabyte in that bitch.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

A terabyte does sound like a good idea.  I hear that celebrities need a cool new toy to blow thousands of dollars on these days, the new Xbox should be good enough.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

Imagine the cost of just the RAM if it were 1TB.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> No, that is just a tech demo.



And now I is disappoint.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 14, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I sort of remember Crytek pushing console manufacturers to drastically increase the amount of ram in the next gen consoles
> 
> I hope MS listened, imagine 8gb ram in the next xbox <3



I hope they didn't a high priced console isn't exactly what they, or we, need


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> A terabyte does sound like a good idea.  I hear that celebrities need a cool new toy to blow thousands of dollars on these days, the new Xbox should be good enough.





Kyousuke said:


> Imagine the cost of just the RAM if it were 1TB.



Imagine the blistering speed. 


And, like, 50 quad core processors inside of it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine the blistering speed.
> 
> 
> And, like, 50 quad core processors inside of it.



Isn't that just a super computer. And a waste of money at that. Waste exactly would be so hardware intensive for personal use. I mean graphically intensive games for the PC are pretty rare, luckly Witcher 2 and BF3 are hardware intensive so having a good computer had a use but who knows when the next game like that will be/


----------



## Eki (Jun 15, 2011)

Predictions for the new next gen consoles?

$600?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Da hell is my Jet Set Radio for the 360?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Predictions for the new next gen consoles?
> 
> $600?



Really doubt this.  I'm expecting $400/$450.  $500 at the most.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine the blistering speed.
> 
> 
> And, like, 50 quad core processors inside of it.



Then imagine the jet turbine that you would need to install to keep that shit from exploding.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm hoping for a good price and hopefully a nice look. As long as my achievements carry over, which they already said the next console would accept, I'm good. And keep the controller the same with the new transformer d-pad and we're good. Maybe cheaper Xbox Live, too, but that's highly unlikely. They'll probably bump it up to make up for any losses from selling the console at a reasonable price.


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 15, 2011)

gears 3 plox!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually that's a good point. It won't be new software would it? 'Cause they can't use Blu-Rays obviously so the backwards compatibility should be flawless this time unlike with the 360. Otherwise, no one's gonna buy it right away until they play through the tens of games they want this fall and next.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2011)

> Microsoft's successor to the Xbox 360 will be revealed at E3 2012 and developer Crytek is making a next-generation Timesplitters 4, according to sources speaking to Videogamer.com.
> 
> A "high-ranking industry source at Crytek" told the website that while specifications for the next console have not been finalized, Crytek is using Microsoft's DirectX 11 for next-gen development. The source says Microsoft will announce the new Xbox in the next year, likely at E3 2012.
> 
> ...




Fuck yeah, another Timesplitters!


----------



## Vai (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats a rumour, and a false one I believe.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2011)

Vai said:


> Thats a rumour, and a false one I believe.



Silence. My body needs a new Timesplitters.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2011)

I want 'Splitters 4.


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)

I want Vai to buy a new pc and borderlands


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2011)

I want a video of the second part of the Tomb Raider demo.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

I want full Wii-U specs.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I want full Wii-U specs.


Don't we all?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 16, 2011)

Wii U specs:

152 Hamster power
243 bytes of ram
Runs Microsoft vista.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 17, 2011)

I want a new Jojo's Bizarre Adventure fighting game.


----------

